#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-11
 * asac reads backlog
<asac> at least two books of content got written here in 2 weeks :)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 183 building (started: 20140811 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 183 DONE (finished: 20140811 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/183.changes ===
<Mirv> asac: around that amount, and in the end of book 2 one battle was won :)
<bzoltan> cihelp: I have a bunch of MRs pending on autolanding to the staging branch https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+activereviews  Is anybody around who could tell e what to do to make Jenkins work?
<bzoltan> cihelp: this is the failure everywhere: make: *** No rule to make target 'coverage-xml'.  Stop.
<tvoss> good morning
<t1mp> bzoltan: I don't see changes in UITK that have something to do with that coverage-xml, so I guess something else changed in the image
<bzoltan> t1mp: No idea
<sil2100> Phew, finally
<tvoss> sil2100, ? :)
<ogra_> hmm, still a lot of trust-store crashes in smoke testing ...
<ogra_> and a new unity8 one as well
<brendand> sil2100, no movement on camera app at the end of last week?
<tvoss> ogra_, I haven't patched the trust-store for the test crash, yet
<ogra_> tvoss, ah, ok, no worries then
<ogra_> (as long as someone looks into it all it fine :) )
<ogra_> *is
<sil2100> brendand: hmm, what do you mean by 'no movement'?
<brendand> sil2100, i mean it still fails - so i think my fix didn't make it to the store
<sil2100> That's hm, impossible
<sil2100> We had binary built and published specifically for this
<sil2100> Let's poke popey when he's here ;)
<brendand> sil2100, unless they fail for another reason ...
<brendand> sil2100, i'm flashing mako to investigate
<sil2100> brendand: thanks!
<brendand> sil2100, i can certainly see that my fix got in
<brendand> but why is it not working
<sil2100> brendand: it's for sure in trunk, but I'm not sure if it got released to the store... maybe some earlier revision ;/
<sil2100> Or that
<brendand> sil2100, well the store revision is 347, which matches my fix
<Mirv> it's in the #180 indeed
<brendand> i just tried on 'the other device' #183 and it seems camera app is still taking a long time to load
<brendand> and doesn't show the location dialog
<Mirv> on mako #183 I got the popup
<ogra_> i have that here too
<ogra_> (the popup)
<ogra_> on 181 ...
<brendand> is anyone noticing that sometimes the intro still crashes after the first screen, and then you're left on a black screen?
<brendand> Saviq, there are some really strange compositing issues in recent images
<Saviq> brendand, hit me
<brendand> Saviq, i can only reproduce them with autopilot tests so far, not yet manually
<popey> sil2100: brendand what were you going to poke me for?
<brendand> popey, for sh**s and giggles?
<brendand> popey, or were you expecting a poke?
<popey> 09:04:48 < sil2100> Let's poke popey when he's here ;)
<brendand> popey, might have been about camera app, but i think we already established that isn't a problem with the app version
<popey> ok
<brendand> popey, yeah that was it - the version is right but the tests still fail in CI. not locally, just in CI
<brendand> Saviq, when running weather_app - https://plus.google.com/u/1/110434705244077414661/posts/agE2vKMmSjJ?pid=6046229873227353938&oid=110434705244077414661
<tvoss> sil2100, could you try to land silo 12 again? mps are approved now
<Saviq> brendand, you owe me for a chiropractor
<brendand> Saviq, ?
<Saviq> brendand, photo orientation
<Saviq> brendand, had to twist my head to be able to comprehend it
<brendand> Saviq, fixed :) https://plus.google.com/u/1/110434705244077414661/posts/agE2vKMmSjJ?pid=6046229873227353938&oid=110434705244077414661
<Saviq> brendand, too late, owe me anyway! :P
<brendand> Saviq, i saw the same thing in gallery on friday
<Saviq> brendand, it *looks* to me like the app became transparent...
<brendand> Saviq, yes it does
<Saviq> brendand, oh hmm, that's indeed quite weird
<Saviq> brendand, please file a bug, and if you come up with steps to reproduce, please let us know
<Saviq> brendand, from just an image like that it's quite impossible to find out what's going on
<Saviq> brendand, but next time you see it, please try and right-drag to spread
<Saviq> brendand, so that we can see whether it's indeed transparent or does it actually draw the dash inside the app..
<brendand> Saviq, well you can run an autopilot suite like gallery or weather and it should happen at least once
<brendand> Saviq, i'll try and catch it next time
<brendand> Saviq, the spread shows part of the window as black
<brendand> Saviq, and that seems to be where it's drawing the shell
<brendand> Saviq, actually i saw this before in autopilot tests - but it was always just black, rather than being able to see the shell through it
<Saviq> brendand, ok so not new, just now the dash is an app, and it's behind the app
<Saviq> so it's just visible through the transparent parts of the app
<Saviq> which is somewhat of a bug since only one app should ever be visible when focused
<Saviq> but issue itself is not new, and suggests it's happening in apps themselves, not composition
<alf_> cihelp: Any ideas about the failure in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/191/console . It's blocking all of or CI/autolanding jobs.
<Mirv> tvoss: what's up with the silo 012 location-service? I see the 2nd branch got approved <1h ago, just wondering whether you'd like to publish it then
<Mirv> as I see Robert tried to publish it on Friday but it didn't work since approvals were not yet there
<tvoss> Mirv, yup, pinged sil2100 in the morning
<tvoss> Mirv, yup, feel free to publish
<Mirv> tvoss: yeah, he's away for a bit atm, so I'll do that. thanks!
<tvoss> Mirv, can I push clean, yet?
<Mirv> tvoss: only after it has migrated to release pocket. but if it helps your workflow, we can take a risk (of it not migrating properly, needing manual trunk fixing or such) and I can clean it for you
<Mirv> these days it's useful to ask whether saving 1h is worth it :)
<tvoss> Mirv, ah no, let's just wait. Need to rebuild silo 14 once 12 is merged
<Mirv> tvoss: ok
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> sil2100: I had an issue over the weekend all of a sudden mako said I had no sim
<davmor2> sil2100: quite a big problem :)
<davmor2> I'm going to fresh flash it and see if it is just a software issue and if it is try and figure out what went wrong
<cjwatson> sil2100: So - is there anything we can try re-landing on the RTM branch?
<Mirv> davmor2: I've a SIM that says no SIM on Mako, I should probably finally flash Android back and test if it's similar there (=hw problem or such) or if there are some cases where there Ubuntu-specific problems
<Mirv> my normal mako usage is that I tether wifi from Jolla :) but I'd have mostly non-used SIM with unlimited data transfer available, it just doesn't work
<Mirv> it does work on Nexus 7 where it's normally used
<bzoltan> sil2100:  do you know somebody who could help me with Jenkins. The UITK autolanding stopped working. Kind of showstopper... because we can not land anything for days
<Mirv> psivaa: ^ can you help bzoltan? (there's no specified vanguard at the moment)
<psivaa> Mirv: sure
<psivaa> bzoltan: a jenkiins job link would be helpful
<bzoltan> psivaa:  I have a problem that all UITK autolending jenkins job fails like this
<bzoltan> psivaa: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/4436/console
<davmor2> I now have a recognised sim again
<bzoltan> psivaa: make: *** No rule to make target 'coverage-xml'.  Stop.
<sil2100> cjwatson: give me some time till the afternoon
<davmor2> I just have no scopes
<sil2100> davmor2: uh
<t1mp> psivaa: I have more jenkins jobs with the same failure, if you are interested
 * sil2100 goes back to his books
<sil2100> I'm a bookie today
<psivaa> t1mp: bzoltan: i think we saw this issue last week too, and i dont think it's the make file issue
<cjwatson> sil2100: sure, just want to make sure we run something through before I go on holiday
<davmor2> sil2100: apparently the popup for no storage is maybe blocking the guide from appearing so you just get a black screen
<psivaa> it's 'Build timed out (after 180 minutes). Marking the build as failed. '
<bzoltan> psivaa: I have no idea what causes that. All coverage related stuff in the UITK is like 1y old
<psivaa> and we think it's caused by the new gcovr that landed on Friday, i think
<psivaa> bzoltan: t1mp. this new gcovr is causing all the pbuilder jobs to go super slow, making the jobs to timeout
<t1mp> psivaa: so the solution is to fix gcovr or revert the change?
<cjwatson> It's not just a foolish version check or something, is it?
<bzoltan> psivaa: sounds like a perfect reason to sack that  gcovr
<psivaa> bzoltan: t1mp: probably.. i need to find a way to exclude/revert that
<Mirv> tvoss: cleaned 012 and kicked a rebuild of location-service in 014 (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-014-1-build/138/console)
<bzoltan> psivaa: Thank you.
<tvoss> Mirv, awesome, thank you
<t1mp> psivaa: cool, thanks. Keep us informed please so that we know when it makes sense to retry to autoland our MRs
<psivaa> t1mp: sure. will do
<psivaa> alf_: btw, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/196/console is now progressing. one cyclops node was in a bad state
<tvoss> brendand, for pre-seeding of the test database: A command line executable would be fine for you?
<cjwatson> psivaa: I suggest asking mterry to investigate, since he synced the new gcovr
<brendand> tvoss, at a pinch, yes
<tvoss> brendand, ack, on it
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, thank you. mterry does not seem to be online. I'll ping him once he comes online
<tvoss|lunch> but first: lunch :)
<brendand> tvoss, it needs to be packaged somewhere though
<brendand> or maybe we can just include it with the autopilot code - not really ideal though
<brendand> it would probably be generally useful so it would be great if it were packaged
<Mirv> pete-woods: you can't use CI Train to land MP:s for apps that don't release .deb:s to archives. also for some apps like camera, gallery, you need to ask a .click to be uploaded in addition to the deb release, since they are click-only on the phones.
<Mirv> pete-woods: so for click-only apps like https://code.launchpad.net/~dropping-letters-devs/dropping-letters/trunk you'll need to just get the change accepted into trunk, after which a .click will be autobuilt at jenkins and can be uploaded to the store (by me, for example)
<sil2100> pete-woods: right, as per what Mirv mentioned - you need to talk with the owners of those projects to get some info if they are click only or not
<sil2100> pete-woods: since click-only ones have their own auto-merger instead
<Mirv> (...and yes it's confusing)
<sil2100> (+1 on that)
<pete-woods> bleurgh
<pete-woods> okay, will start doing that once I can work up the will
<pete-woods> thanks guys
<cjwatson> Mirv: One of those days maybe I will see if we can figure out how to build/release click packages in LP ...
<pete-woods> cjwatson: yes. it would be super handy if there was some agreed upon behaviour (defined by whatever LP expected) that click packaging build scripts had to follow
<cjwatson> Originally I didn't define that because having to fit into an existing source package format was one of the things third-party app developers complained about with .debs
<cjwatson> But there should probably at least be something you can fit into if you want to use build infrastructure
<pete-woods> sounds logical to me
<alf_> psivaa: thanks
<Mirv> bregma: typo on line 33 https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/unity/lp-1345296/+merge/22760
<Mirv> assuming 3 at the end and retrying
<bregma> Mirv, yeah, cut-n-paste error
<Mirv> not a huge leap of assumption needed
<popey> Mirv: /72
<popey> bah!
 * ogra_ wonders what popey tries to do when dividing Mirv by 72
 * sil2100 wonders about the end result of this operation
<popey> MOAR MIRV!
<ogra_> well, just many small Mirvs
<popey>  /join #pedants
<ogra_> lol
<popey> erk http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/label/calxeda-pbuilder/load-statistics looks busy
<Mirv> hmm..
<Mirv> 72 small Mirvs would make this apartment a rather crowded place
<Mirv> or busy at least, even if in theory all of me:s would consume the same volume altogether
<ogra_> your cats would like it i bet :)
 * Mirv contributed cats to https://www.flickr.com/groups/canonical-offices/ (oldish pic already, though)
<bzoltan> psivaa: sorry to bug you, but is there any news about the gcovr problem?
<psivaa> not yet, waiting for mterry to come online
<psivaa> bzoltan: ^ sorry
<popey> fginther: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/label/calxeda-pbuilder/load-statistics?type=min looks to be getting worse, is this normal?
<fginther> popey, that's not that unusual. I do see an occassional spike like this a few times a day. We are seeing higher usage in general, but it hasn't approached a problem state yet were lots of builds are waiting for more than an hour
<popey> fginther: is there a view which shows what's in the queue?
<fginther> popey, I use this: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/  It shows the full build queue, I haven't found a way to just show the queue for a specific label
<jgdx> cihelp: can anyone take a look at this build failure? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8017000/
<psivaa> jgdx: *looks like a test failure: 'FAIL!  : BluetoothTest::testGotAdapter() Caught unhandled exception' but if you could give me the link to the job, would be able to take a look more
<Saviq> davmor2, hey, forgot to ask, is your video carousel back to normal?
<davmor2> Saviq: one second and I'll let you know
<Saviq> davmor2, thanks
<davmor2> Saviq: yeap much better :)
<Saviq> davmor2, was a UITK issue, will mark invalid
<davmor2> \o/
<kenvandine> has anyone figured out what's up with the CI hangs and gcov?
<kenvandine> retoad, did you get any further on that?
<davmor2> Saviq: ouch
<Saviq> davmor2, too early?
<davmor2> Saviq: had to reboot and got Unity 8 is loading
<Saviq> davmor2, the dash you mean?
<davmor2> Saviq: Yeap
<Saviq> davmor2, that's expected if you unlock very soon after the greeter showed up
<Saviq> davmor2, the dash is a separate process now
<Saviq> basically an app
<davmor2> But not pretty
<Saviq> davmor2, your shell starts that much faster though 'D
<davmor2> haha
<retoad> kenvandine, I didn't get any further with it. cjwatson suggested to psivaa earlier today to check with mterry on the gcovr issue
<jgdx> psivaa, argh, sorry, wrong link. pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8017107/ and job https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-system-settings-ci/1183
<cjwatson> (that's because mterry was the person who synced gcovr recently)
<mterry> retoad, kenvandine, psivaa: hello!  Yeah, I synced gcovr and it's causing problems?
<mterry> cjwatson, throwing me under the bus for getting ubuntu in sync!  ;)
<retoad> mterry, it seems to just hang and causes jobs to time out.
<cjwatson> mterry: I think you misspelled "making it your responsibility to debug" ;-)
<mterry> cjwatson, :)
<mterry> retoad, hrm -- which package build can demonstrate the issue?
<retoad> mterry, kenvandine should be able to point you at jenkins jobs that are failing.
<jgdx> psivaa, seems to happen to a lot of the uss ci jobs, e.g. the ci for this unrelated mp https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-system-settings-ci/1175
<kenvandine> http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-system-settings-ci/1185/
<kenvandine> mterry, ^^
<kenvandine> mterry, afaict, every jenkins job is failing :)
<kenvandine> well, everything building with gcov, which seems to be everything i care about
<kenvandine> mterry, it hangs until the job times out after 2 hours
<kenvandine> so we can't get CI to pass anything
<mterry> kenvandine, yeah but I want to just replicate this at home.  Is there a package build or test I can run?
<mterry> oh I see you pointed me at u-s-s already
<kenvandine> mterry, afaik it only happens in jenkins
<mterry> kenvandine, guh
<kenvandine> i'm not sure if i've done a pbuilder build since it started hanging
<mterry> I'll try
<psivaa> jgdx: i think the reason for the actual failure in those jobs are due to the jobs timing out, which we suspect due to the new gcovr that mterry and kenvandine are discussing ^. the 255 return code in your paste can also be seen in passing jobs: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-system-settings-utopic-amd64-ci/362/consoleFull
<kenvandine> jgdx, yeah, all CI jobs are timing out after 2 hours
<kenvandine> at least all uss jobs
<kenvandine> and i think the indicators
<kenvandine> probably more
<seb128> kenvandine, speaking of settings, do you want to do a landing? We have a stack of approved changes, I was pondering looking at doing one, don't want to dup work though
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, hey btw, happy monday ;-)
<davmor2> popey: can you confirm something very quickly,  set a pin number on devel-proposed,  once set tap the power button a couple of times so you are at the welcome screen, now knock the phone into plane mode give it a second and turn it back on, then swipe the welcome screen and log in does the cellular reactivate?
<kenvandine> happy monday seb128!
<kenvandine> seb128, feel free to do a landing if you can
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, might want to get the gcovr issue fixed first
<kenvandine> i think that only affects CI, which I'd suspect the approved branches were from before gcovr broke CI?
 * kenvandine hasn't really looked at what's approved
<seb128> kenvandine, no, we got a few approved today
<seb128> kenvandine, I'm also hopping to get some of my few liners bugfixes in
<kenvandine> seb128, ah... my battery_gps branch, i removed the top approval just now, we need the location-service fix first
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> although showing the switch isn't bad...
<kenvandine> it just doesn't throws the indicator state off a bit :)
<kenvandine> charles, how's that fix coming?
<popey> davmor2: no. it doesn't re-activate here
<kenvandine> seb128, CI's been failing since friday... basically we had one day of passing tests after dealing with the otto problem before this happened
<kenvandine> what a week!
<davmor2> popey: thanks I'll bug it in a second, if it say offline you can restart to get it back up
<jgdx> psivaa, awesome thanks
<jgdx> kenvandine, I thought this was due to my schema shenanigans. Phew!
<kenvandine> jgdx, :-D
<kenvandine> mterry, i can't reproduce it in sbuild :/
<kenvandine> so looks like only on jenkins
<mterry> kenvandine, well..  it's not a build thing
<kenvandine> oh... right
<mterry> kenvandine, I think CI manually runs make coverage-xml
<kenvandine> mterry, i bet you are thrilled you synced gcovr :)
<mterry> kenvandine, and manually adds -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=coverage to debian/rules
<mterry> kenvandine, man...  debian even just took our previous version and bumped the version...  I did nothing an autosync would have done
<Saviq> retoad, hi, I see gcovr is still blocking the vms, is there anywhere I could track progress on this issue? shall I file a bug with ubuntu-ci-services-itself?
<Saviq> (and where's your -ed?)
<mterry> Saviq, kenvandineand I are working on it, above ^
<thostr_> sil2100: can you give me a helping hand with silo 3?
<sil2100> thostr_: sure, what's up?
<thostr_> sil2100: wondering about the non matching versions...
<sil2100> thostr_: let me take a look
<mterry> kenvandine, OK...  looks like I can reproduce with "make -C obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/ coverage-xml" after adding the debian/rules bit
<kenvandine> good
<mterry> kenvandine, this is in a pbuilder, but maybe it would work outside too, with the above logic
<sil2100> thostr_: ok, seems like a trivial thing
<retoad> Saviq, what mterry said :-) and my disappeared somewhere over the weekend; need to fix that.
<sil2100> thostr_: so, it seems slangasek released a direct upload that needs to be synced up in trunk
<sil2100> thostr_: I could probably do that and commit to trunk directly, so you can then just rebuild quickly
<mterry> kenvandine, the -r argument to gcovr, which we use looks to have changed meaning in 3.1?  https://github.com/gcovr/gcovr/blob/master/CHANGELOG.txt  Not entirely sure if related, but might be
<mterry> kenvandine, (we were previously using 2.4)
<mterry> kenvandine, especially since we seem to be stuck in a "datafiles = get_datafiles(options.root, options)" call, traversing a tree of files
<kenvandine> mterry, that does sound suspect
<sil2100> thostr_: you can rebuild your silo, should be ok now
<thostr_> sil2100: ok, thanks
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, are we still hanging jenks jobs?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, yeah, that's what mterry and i are talking about
<kenvandine> an issue with the updated gcovr
<Mirv> managed to flash-all android and flash back ubuntu, now my mako works with SIM card too.
<Mirv> I wonder what should I do if I don't receive MMSs
<Mirv> also, Ubuntu store is empty and stays empty even if I search something there
<ogra_> is your 1 account set up ?
<ogra_> *U1 account
<mterry> kenvandine, got a fix.  Some missing brackets
<Mirv> yes it is. progress bar moves at the bottom
<mterry> kenvandine, was treating the root path as an array, so searched "/" for files
<kenvandine> mterry, woot!
<kenvandine> i had just reproduced it in a local build :)
<Mirv> of course if the store is several megabytes or such, the slow connection (limited to 256kbit/s -> cheap) might explain
<kenvandine> oh...  / :)
<kenvandine> nice
<Mirv> progress bar stopped moving around, still empty
<mterry> kenvandine, any bug for that?
<kenvandine> i don't think so
<Mirv> ok, store works after reboot. but it didn't work on the first boot after --bootstrap flash even with all the network connectivity, and such a problem is not listed eg. even on ToyKeeper's "old bug round-up"
<mterry> kenvandine, uploaded
<kenvandine> woot, thx!
<Mirv> I'll add a note to myself to test it again at some point to see if it's reproducable. the only special thing was that I was on 3G only, wifi disabled.
<mterry> kenvandine, we actually just got unlucky.  Upstream fixed this in 3.2.  But Debian only has 3.1.  Bad time to sync
<kenvandine> indeed :)
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urfkill/+bug/1355218
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355218 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "urfkill seems to leave celluar in an offline state" [Undecided,New]
<popey> davmor2: oh, i misunderstood your description
<Mirv> davmor2: is it normal that PIN code isn't asked automatically, but I need to select unlock SIM from indicator instead?
<popey> davmor2: still can't reproduce it though
<davmor2> Mirv: pass, I don't design these things :)
<Mirv> :)
<Mirv> found, bug #1333121
<ubot5> bug 1333121 in Unity 8 "SIM Unlock should be shown on boot" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333121
<Mirv> and, nice that we have piiramar onboard, since I found bug #1350209 being under progress too
<ubot5> bug 1350209 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Cannot open MMS data connection with Saunalahti SIM" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350209
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, can I have a silo for line 36 ?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<Mirv> if a core-dev reads this, a packaging ack would be welcome for https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8-desktop-session_1.0.12+14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1.diff
<seb128> Mirv, looks fine to me
<seb128> bregma, shouldn't we drop the x11 session btw?
<Mirv> thank you seb
<seb128> yw
<jhodapp> sil2100, can I get a silo for line #37?
<Mirv> jhodapp: done ^
<jhodapp> thanks Mirv
<Mirv> sil has some bookkeeping to do today or such
<bregma> seb128, yes, dropping the X11 session is on the agenda, #1296733, but priority is getting the Mir version working again
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks
<seb128> bregma, when did it stop working?
<bregma> seb128, last week when the dash-as-app branch landed
<seb128> bregma, and what update make it stop working?
<seb128> bah
<seb128> why isn't the unity8 team testing that their landing don't screw the desktop session?
<seb128> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, our fault :|
<Saviq> seb128, I could come up with excuses, but it's not really worth it
<bregma> seb128, we simply need to automate testing of the desktop-next ISO
<seb128> right
<seb128> bregma, well, that wouldn't help much if they don't look at the results and land anyway
<bregma> that will be our next big goal
<kenvandine> wow jenkins is busy...
<charles> kenvandine, apparently there were some changes in silo-014 since Friday because tvoss asked me if I could re-test
<charles> kenvandine, when silo-014 lands that should fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/location-service/+bug/1348334 wrt indicator-location's action states being exported on the bus
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1348334 in platform-api "Actions aren't sending state over the bus" [High,In progress]
<charles> (and with location-service having a state to export ;)
<tvoss> charles, is 14 good to go?
<kenvandine> charles, there's still an issue though right?  where the states get out of sync when changing in the indicator and in settings?
<charles> tvoss, yes, I tested it on a fresh v183 flash and it looks the same as friday
<charles> kenvandine, yes, the ui sync bug is still there
<kenvandine> ok... i wonder if that should block me landing showing the switch in settings
<charles> kenvandine, I haven't had time to chase that down yet, I spent friday trying to get indicator-datetime's haptic feedback fixed & landed
<kenvandine> charles, it only gets out of sync in the indicator right?
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<charles> kenvandine, I can't remember if I mentioned this in #phablet, but it looks like indicator-network has a similar issue. This /may/ be a ubuntu-ui-tookit issue
<kenvandine> yeah, i think you did
<charles> kenvandine, if you toggle GPS from u-s-s, both controls stay in sync
<charles> kenvandine, if you toggle the GPS from the indicator, they fall out of sync
<kenvandine> but i seem to recall the state stays in sync in settings, just the indicator gets out of whack
<kenvandine> ah... right
<sil2100> tvoss: pong
<charles> kenvandine, iirc tvoss and pmcgowan and I decided on friday that the UI issue wouldn't block silo 014, we'll pick that issue up separately
<tvoss> kenvandine, +1 from my side
<kenvandine> yeah, i'm just trying to decide if i should land the settings branch that shows the switch
<kenvandine> i think i will
<kenvandine> it works... just can trigger the UI bug :)
<sil2100> brendand: ping
<brendand> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> brendand: meeting1
<bfiller> robru: could you reconfig silo 4 please?
<robru> bfiller, done
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome
<brendand> sil2100, sorry - i couldn't join. something to take care of at home
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, yes lets land
<oSoMoN> robru, hey, can you please publish silo 12 when you have a moment?
<robru> oSoMoN, lemme look
<kenvandine> tvoss, did you see the publishing failure for silo 14?
<sil2100> olli: ping
<olli> sil2100, pong
<tvoss> kenvandine, ack
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I am checking this http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/183:20140811:20140809/9605/calendar_app/ and running the same tests with phablet-test-run calendar_app  on a stock 183 image. I see 4 failures the dash has one.
<bzoltan> psivaa: Is there any news?
<sil2100> bzoltan: right, so... there is a reason for that
<sil2100> bzoltan: I need to update the testing wiki page, but right now you have to install an additional package before running the test to get those passing ;/
<sil2100> bzoltan: as you know currently there's no way to force fetching dependencies for click packages when testing
<sil2100> bzoltan: one moment
<sil2100> bzoltan: address-book-service-dummy is the package
<cjwatson> bzoltan: looks like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcovr/3.1-1ubuntu1 should fix that, so I think you can retrigger the build since that's in utopic now
<psivaa> bzoltan: yea, looking at the backlog mterry appears to have uploaded a fix for that
<psivaa> ohh yea, just noticed cjwatson message too. thanks :)
<bzoltan> cjwatson: psivaa: mterry: \o/ thank you all. If it all looks good I can start rolling out cool Toolkit fixes.
<mterry> yay
<sil2100> brendand: so! Did you have any progress on camera-app and the other failures?
<kenvandine> mterry, confirmed... your gcovr fixed it :)
<kenvandine> mterry, thanks!
<bzoltan> sil2100:  Ahh... that explains
<mterry> kenvandine, awesome
<bzoltan> psivaa: What is the way to trigger a Jenkins build?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, robru: hey, can silo 16 be landed?
<oSoMoN> s/landed/published/
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure (although I'm already heavily investing myself into USB dongle search)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks!
<psivaa> bzoltan: i've just kicked off #4567 in http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/
<psivaa> bzoltan: if you have access to that jenkins, you could trigger a 'rebuild' in a failed job and that should do
<bzoltan> psivaa: let me see if I have access
<cjwatson> sil2100: Do you know of a reason why silos 0, 5, and 16 aren't configured to build against -proposed right now?
<cjwatson> I guess 0 isn't important for this
<bzoltan> psivaa:  I think I have access, at least I found my qa lab vpn settings... what was the ip address of then s-jenkins?
<psivaa> bzoltan: not sure if you'd be able to log in thoug.. 10.98.3.13 is the ip
<psivaa> bzoltan: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI has the info of setting the ci vpn and dns setup
<bzoltan> psivaa:  I am in
<psivaa> great :)
<bzoltan> psivaa: I used to use it some time ago...
<psivaa> ack, ack
<cjwatson> sil2100,robru: The full set of ubuntu-rtm silos exists now, all configured appropriately (devirt, extra processors, -proposed except for 0)
<cjwatson> So you can try the train against them any time
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<brendand> sil2100, camera-app is still a mystery
<brendand> sil2100, i'd like some help from plars/psivaa on that one
<brendand> sil2100, the others, well i couldn't reproduce the same failure in weather_app
<brendand> sil2100, and somehow i got more failures in gallery than CI did
<brendand> sil2100, so still no clear cut answers unfortunately
<brendand> not today
<plars> brendand: going back a few images, it looks like camera did fail like it is now, then pass, then fail again. So it might be that it doesn't fail every time
<plars> brendand: I can try it locally
<brendand> plars, you can do that - but i already did several times and couldn't manage to reproduce it
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<sil2100> brendand: ok, so in overall I guess those are mostly non-issues from the user perspective
<sil2100> brendand: do you think we could promote while facing those issues, or you prefer not to risk it?
<plars> brendand: oh, I thought you said you wanted help from me on it.
<brendand> plars, i was hoping you could shed some light on what might be different in CI
<brendand> plars, or they could just be failing intermittently, i guess
<sil2100> Oh, actually...
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> ogra_: did we have an image kicked? ;p
<sil2100> Or did we only end up talking about it? ;p
<ogra_> sil2100, not by me, should i ? (i thought you would, sorry)
<davmor2> sil2100: you were talking to brendand before you kicked a new image
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): retoaded | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<sil2100> ogra_: I will, sorry, I think I'm just used to not being able to build still ;)
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> davmor2: so, no promotion checking of 183 sadly, it seems there might be some things we need in 184
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 184 building (started: 20140811 17:25) ===
<plars> sil2100: brendand isn't around now, but I think the problem with camera app is the same as we discussed last week - I'm seeing a popup asking for permission to let camera app access the location. Probably he's allowed it at some point, and that's why he can't reproduce it
<pmcgowan> plars, the popup is a feature - whats the issue?
<plars> pmcgowan: it prevents the tests from running, because the autopilot test doesn't account for it
<pmcgowan> plars, there was a fix last week, I think an env var or something to turn off the prompt
<pmcgowan> for testing
<pmcgowan> sil2100 knows of it
<plars> pmcgowan: I've not checked yet, but the other problem as pointed out last week by davmor2, is that the location should be disabled by default for pictures. So why does it even need to request permission for that at all
<sil2100> plars: that's strange, the workaround should work and it was working locally for brendand
<plars> pmcgowan: ok, I've not heard about that yet
<pmcgowan> plars, thats a valid point
<plars> sil2100: so did he have the test implement the workaround?
<sil2100> plars, pmcgowan: yeah, that's a bit of a more complicated thing, I guess tvoss mentioned the reasons for why it's like that now
<sil2100> plars: yes, the current click package has a workaround implemented, it sets a specific evnrionment variable on test start that's disabling the popup
<sil2100> (and location in overall)
<sil2100> plars: from what Brendan mentioned, it seemed to work for him locally when he even tested today, but fails on smoketesting...
 * sil2100 needs to drive home, brb in an hour
<plars> sil2100: os.environ['TRUST_STORE_PERMISSION_MANAGER_IS_RUNNING_UNDER_TESTING'] = '1'
<plars> is that it?
<pmcgowan> plars, yes
<plars> ua_location_service_create_session_for_high_accuracy: Error creating instance: virtual com::ubuntu::location::service::session::Interface::Ptr
<plars> so it appears to be getting set in the version of the test that was pushed to the device, but it's still failing
<plars> when brendand comes back, I'll try to help him debug, but I can reproduce it easily at home also
<davmor2> ogra_: do you still run boot charts
<davmor2> ogra_: if so is it me or have recent images slowed down
<ogra_> davmor2, not until i can move the developer mode code from that device
<ogra_> and i havent run mako in a while
<davmor2> ogra_: hahahaha
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): robru | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<Saviq> robru, can I ask for a publish on silo 11 please :)
<robru> Saviq, hmmm yeah I saw that, I just published qtmir though. I think it would be wise to kick an image between those landings.
<robru> although we *just* kicked an image...
<robru> ok
<Saviq> robru, yeah, and silo 2 is like... 65 lines diff...
<robru> Saviq, please approve the merges https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-2-publish/81/console
<Saviq> robru, fixed, sorry
 * Saviq blames pstolowski
<robru> Saviq, so uh hey...
<Saviq> robru, ohnoes, silo went awry
<robru> Saviq, what did you do in silo 11? citrain seems to think there's only unity8 in there. the others "aren't built" and WATCH_ONLY build doesn't even notice them
<Saviq> robru, I reconfigured it in the mean time to change the list of MPs for unity8, nothing else :|
<robru> hm
<robru> Saviq, ok well the only thing I can think to try is reconfigure again and then WATCH_ONLY build again, gimme a sec
<Saviq> robru, indeed the reconfigure here https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-0-reconfigure/26/console
<Saviq> ah no actually not, it does have all the branches
<Saviq> and even mentions all the scopes
<robru> Saviq, yeah this is messed up.
<robru> Saviq, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-1-build/155/console it doesn't even try to build anything but unity8.
<robru> Saviq, so I only see two options here: get a core dev to pocket-copy the packages to distro (bypassing citrain entirely) or turf the silo and rebuld everything from scratch in a new silo.
<Saviq> robru, ugh :|
<Saviq> rsalveti, can I bug you for helping with a b0rked silo
<rsalveti> Saviq: sure, whats up?
<Saviq> robru, except... that will probably fail to push to trunks?
<robru> Saviq, right you'd have to manually merge all the MPs
<Saviq> ;(((
<robru> Saviq, maybe a new silo will be easier?
<Saviq> robru, yeah, probably, rsalveti sorry for bugging you
<robru> Saviq, ok, will turf it and reassign
<rsalveti> Saviq: no worries, let me know if there's something I can do to help
<robru> Saviq, ok you're in 6 now, looks like it knows all the projects: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-1-build/188/console
<sil2100> robru: just got your e-mail
<sil2100> robru: I didn't land anything, but let me take a look
<robru> sil2100, ok, turfed the silo and started a new one, seems ok now. no idea what went wrong in 11 though
<sil2100> robru: was that a whole silo rebuild? Did you know if you could force building the other source packages by mentioning them explicitly?
<robru> sil2100, ah no i didn't check that... but they shouldn't need a force rebuild, they should have just appeared in the WATCH_ONLY
<robru> sil2100, the weird part I guess is that the silo dashboard showed all 4 projects, so the backend json knew of all four. but the build job could only see unity8
<robru> brb
<sil2100> robru: I noticed this happens sometimes, sadly - usually the problem is that due to some error (or a bad abort) the information for some packages just gets deleted
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 184 DONE (finished: 20140811 19:10) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/184.changes ===
<Saviq> robru, when silo 6 builds, I'll do a quick sanity check
<pmcgowan> what goodness is in 184?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: can't tell you it's a secret shhhhhh
<kenvandine> Chipaca, mind if i hijack your settings row on the spreadsheet and add more stuff?
<Chipaca> kenvandine: check with ralsina; he's preparing that one
<kenvandine> ralsina, do you mind?
<Chipaca> kenvandine: there is a branch there that needs to land coordinated with push
<kenvandine> i was about to request one which included your branches
<Chipaca> kenvandine: i don't mind you piggibacking on it
<ralsina> kenvandine: no problem
<Chipaca> kenvandine: ah. that would be bad, wrt the push one
<kenvandine> ralsina, so what about the push one? is that ready?
<ralsina> kenvandine: not quite yet, I have one more branch testing that I want in
<davmor2> Chipaca: hey dude where is my green messaging ping telling me there is a new image already damn it ;)
<kenvandine> ralsina, eta?
<ralsina> which is the branch that adds a lot of autopilot tests... maybe 1 hour
<kenvandine> debating if i should do a separate landing
<kenvandine> ralsina, ah... ok
<kenvandine> ralsina, so you don't mind me adding some more settings branches?
<ralsina> kenvandine: I don't mind
<kenvandine> cool
<popey> davmor2: do you know if we have a bug for the fact that notifications appear over the top of the dash, making it hard to use search or OSK?
<davmor2> popey: I think I filed one for the fact that if you went into the google account screen and selected the syncs you then couldn't get back to the accounts page.  But I can't remember if that was filed or an email conversation it was so long ago
<popey> no, i mean they obscure the search button
<popey> like you can't tap through them like you can on the desktop
<davmor2> popey: ah but that is because you can interact with the new ones
<popey> yes, i know _why_
<davmor2> popey: so no
<popey> I'm saying it means you can't use the dash when one is on screen
<popey> ok, I'll file one
<popey> hmm, snap decisions bugs... unity8?
<davmor2> popey: yeap iirc
<davmor2> popey: just blame Saviq
 * davmor2 runs
<Saviq> no you don't
<pmcgowan> popey, lol same as desktop
<kenvandine> ralsina, can you ping me when it's ok to create the silo?
<Saviq> popey, *my* approach would be to allow you to swipe them away
<ralsina> kenvandine: will do
<kenvandine> thx!
<Saviq> popey, but that's not what design wanted, but I think they can be convinced nowadays ;)
<sil2100> pmcgowan: the commitlog for 184 is here: http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/184.commitlog <- but besides that some android changes were pulled in IIRC
<davmor2> Saviq: but we blame you and magically it's fixed, aka you must be the magic man :D
<popey> Saviq: indeed, i can swipe away iOS ones
<pmcgowan> ooo scopes debugging
<davmor2> popey, Saviq: what would be nice is to be able to tap on the thing in the background that you were using, ie dash/app etc and have that come to the top again maybe?
<Chipaca> davmor2: you didn't get it?
<davmor2> Chipaca: nope and not on a reboot either
<Chipaca> I didn't either -- but because i haven't configured wifi on this reinstall
 * Chipaca configures
<nik90> Chipaca, davmor2: I didn't get it either for image 184
<Saviq> davmor2, so you mean like the notification layer would actually become an app...
<popey> dammit, no notifications appearing for me now!
 * popey reboots device hoping for a slew of notifications
<Saviq> popey, there's example notifications in lp:unity-notifications that you can use (assuming you have RW image and can install python-notify)
<Saviq> davmor2, interesting idea, please add as comment to the bug popey will file :)
<Chipaca> hmmm
<Chipaca> Saviq: popey: make sure you're both talking about the same thing when you say "notifications"
<popey> the things that popup at the top of the screen
<Chipaca> davmor2: right now i'm getting i/o timeouts
<Chipaca> davmor2: can you check your client logs?
<Chipaca> popey: notifying you of what?
<popey> email, tweets
<popey> you know, notifications
<Chipaca> popey: are these things appearing in the messaging menu but not as a popup?
<popey> no
<popey> they appear as popups
<Chipaca> popey: or are they also not appearing in the messaging menu?
<popey> usually both
<davmor2> popey: actually thinking about it I didn't get my slew of twitter pms
<popey> i asked people to tweet me and I haven't seen any
<popey> this is the opposite of the bug I filed where I get too many notifications! ☻
<Chipaca> popey: so either ubuntu-push-client is dead, or the pollod magnífico is dead
<popey> phablet   1563  0.2  0.4 894128  9312 ?        Ssl  20:37   0:00 /usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/ubuntu-push-client
<popey> is magnífico a backend thing?
<Chipaca> popey: account-polld
<popey> phablet   1605  0.0  0.3 869672  6008 ?        Ssl  20:37   0:00 /usr/bin/account-polld
<popey> both running
<Chipaca> popey: and the device has network?
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/.cache/upstart$ ping bbc.co.uk
<popey> PING bbc.co.uk (212.58.246.103) 56(84) bytes of data.
<popey> 64 bytes from fmt-vip132.cwwtf.bbc.co.uk (212.58.246.103): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=17.3 ms
<popey> 64 bytes from fmt-vip132.cwwtf.bbc.co.uk (212.58.246.103): icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=22.8 ms
<Chipaca> I'll take that as a "yes", only because there it matches *wtf.bbc.co.uk
<popey> ☻
<popey> i dont host bbc.co.uk domains on my phone, so yeah, it has network ☻
<Chipaca> sergiusens: ^
<Chipaca> popey: can you pastebin ~/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-push-client.log ?
<sergiusens> davmor2: popey: only tweets from when the app was started reach you: design choice
<davmor2> Chipaca: I see i/o timeout
<sergiusens> s/app/dameon/
<sergiusens> daemon
<popey> i have had quite a few
<Chipaca> davmor2: yes, something is wonky with the push client right now
<sergiusens> popey: I got yours
<popey> 20 in the last 10 mins
<Chipaca> sorry, push server
<Chipaca> but that shouldn't affect pollod
<sergiusens> popey: there's a current bug where if the phone goes to deep sleep, you won't get them
<popey> it was awake
<popey> wide awake
<ogra_> pollod ? a daemon made of chicken ?
<sergiusens> popey: was the twitter webapp open?
<popey> 2014/08/11 20:42:47.454527 DEBUG getting authorization for https://push.ubuntu.com/
<sergiusens> why are we discussing this on ci?
<popey> 2014/08/11 20:42:47.985490 DEBUG trying to connect to: 91.189.92.86:443
<popey> 2014/08/11 20:42:48.303329 DEBUG Connected 91.189.92.86:443.
<Chipaca> ogra_: only the best free range chicken
<popey> 2014/08/11 20:42:48.304122 DEBUG Session connected after 1 attempts
<popey> 2014/08/11 20:45:13.361857 ERROR session exited: read tcp 91.189.92.86:443: i/o timeout
<popey> lots of that
<ogra_> Chipaca, lol
<popey> oh, sorry.
<popey> sergiusens: for some of the time, yes
<Chipaca> popey: yes, push server has issues, but it shouldn't affect account-polld
<popey> ok
<popey> Chipaca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8020054/ your pastebin
<Chipaca> popey: thank you kind sir
<popey> np
 * Chipaca looks
<sergiusens> popey: if webapp is open; notifications may not show up
<popey> wait, what?
<popey> you just said only if the app is open i get them
<Chipaca> popey: it says there that it showed you notifications at 2014/08/11 20:19:04.38
<popey> which is it?
<sergiusens> popey: no, I said the opposite
<Chipaca> hah
<popey> Chipaca: these are long after that
<popey> boom, appearing now!
<Chipaca> popey: you only get notifications after the phone is booted
<Chipaca> popey: and only if the app is not open
<popey> someone touched something!
<popey> now I'm getting gmail notifications I didnt get earlier
<sergiusens> popey: nobody; it's your phone...
<sergiusens> going to ask design to change that fwiw
<Chipaca> sergiusens: the pollod has logs :)
<popey> still no tweets
<popey> sergiusens: either way, I have had both the app open and closed and had no tweets come in
<Chipaca> i presume ~/.cache/upstart/account-polld.log
<Chipaca> but i don't know for sure :)
<sergiusens> popey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/account-polld
<popey> 2014/08/11 20:37:03 Error while polling 5: Get https://api.twitter.com/1.1/statuses/mentions_timeline.json: dial tcp: lookup api.twitter.com: no such host
<Chipaca> 2014/08/11 20:37:00.665111 ERROR Failed gettting current state: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<Chipaca> WAT
<popey> it lies
<Chipaca> popey: your network might be in an interesting state
<Chipaca> your network manager seems to be having fun
<popey> OH RLY?
<popey> i have rebooted a couple of times in the last hour
<Chipaca> popey: seems to have fixed itself towards the end of the log you pasted
<Chipaca> ahm... maybe this is before the "start on started unity8"  change?
<sergiusens> Chipaca: 2014/08/11 20:19:04.378251 ERROR GetWindowStack call returned Signature too small
<Chipaca> popey: what do you have in /usr/share/upstart/sessions/ubuntu-push-client.conf ?
<Chipaca> sergiusens: that's fixed (not sure whether landed or not)
 * Chipaca checks
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8020089/
<Chipaca> yes, looks like it's landed (but obviously not in popey's image yet)
<sergiusens> Chipaca: when are you landing start on started unity8 ?
<Chipaca> popey: ah, ok, so maybe those network manager errors were during your most recent boot
<Chipaca> sergiusens: ralsina is doing that as we speak
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: any chance you can give 184 a good going over please and post the results to the mailing list.  Many thanks.
<sergiusens> robru rsalveti mind publishing 1 ?
<popey> davmor2: bug 1355422
<ubot5> bug 1355422 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Can't dismiss notifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355422
<robru> sil2100, ah, makes sense, aborting jobs would make the python script exit prematurely and not save whatever state is necessary.
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: Sure, I can do that.
<robru> sergiusens, on it
<sergiusens> popey: you should change the description to notification bubbles as it can be confused with notifications messaging menu
<sergiusens> robru: thanks
<popey> sergiusens: i call them notifications because that's what they're called in system settings -> accounts
<ralsina> kenvandine: found a bug in that last push branch, so it will take a few minutes more.
<kenvandine> ralsina, ok, thx
<sergiusens> popey: yeah, but a notification means a vibration and/or sound and/or bubble and/or messaging menu
<Chipaca> popey: the bubble is just one aspect of the notification
<Chipaca> popey: if you go to system settings -> notifications and disable them, you stop getting them
<popey> ok.
<Chipaca> popey: but you stop getting the whole thing, not just the bubble
<popey> thats not the bug
<Chipaca> i know
<popey> ok ☻
<Chipaca> (that's part of my point)
<Chipaca> (and sergiusens')
<sergiusens> popey: in other words, you can't dismiss the vibration, sound or bubble but you can dismiss the notification in the messaging menu
<sergiusens> popey: I'm just helping you not to get your bug marked incomplete or invalid by the unity8 guys
<popey> i can't swipe the bubble away
<popey> its in the way
<sergiusens> popey: and that's fine
<sergiusens> popey: as in; just update your bug to say notification bubble
<Saviq> robru, ok, it looks fine, please publish silo 6
<popey> i have ☻
<popey> bug 1355422
<ubot5> bug 1355422 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Can't dismiss notification bubbles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355422
<sergiusens> popey: ah; then it's all ok
<popey> \o/
<sergiusens> popey: and you can't dismiss them and it's been a pain everywhere for me (even desktop)
<Saviq> popey, btw, do you get more than one notification per-service at any given time?
<robru> Saviq, thanks for rechecking, sorry for the hassle
<Saviq> robru, nw
<Saviq> robru, it was easy with citrain device-upgrade ;)
<Chipaca> Saviq: depends what you mean by notification
<Saviq> Chipaca, notification == bubble ;)
<popey> Saviq: no
<Chipaca> no, notificaiton == bubble, but ok :)
<sergiusens> popey: Saviq: that is possible
<Chipaca> bubbles, i've never seen more than one
<Saviq> Chipaca, well, it sure is possible
<sergiusens> Saviq: I get them
<Chipaca> Saviq: they seem to be queued (or maybe it's got to be from different apps?)
<Saviq> Chipaca, what I'm asking is whether you'd send separate ones if you got two pushes within a few seconds
<Saviq> Chipaca, because what you *should* do is update the existing one (i.e. group them per app / service / whatnot)
<Chipaca> Saviq: yes, we send separate ones
<sergiusens> Saviq: how would the push server know or control that?
<Chipaca> Saviq: when building that, the reusable id thing didn't work
<Saviq> sergiusens, not the server
<Saviq> sergiusens, the post office
<sergiusens> Saviq: the client I mean
<Saviq> sergiusens, well, it knows when a notification is queued, it's not a fire'n'foget thing
<Saviq> sergiusens, so if there is one in queue, or on screen even, it should update that one
<sergiusens> Saviq: yeah, how would it know how to group them?
<Saviq> sergiusens, by service
<sergiusens> Saviq: yeah, I'm talking about the grammar and semantics in the payload
<Saviq> sergiusens, well, it knows what's title, what's summary
<Saviq> sergiusens, it could just concatenate those and display "2 messages" as the title, and then short excerpts from the titles
<sergiusens> Saviq: for the bubble only? and populate the messaging menu with the independent cards?
<sergiusens> I sort of like it if it's that way
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah
<sergiusens> Saviq: that means I don't need to do the consolidation in account-polld
<Saviq> sergiusens, we have limited real estate for notifications, not so much for messaging menu
<Saviq> sergiusens, in messaging menu they should probably be grouped by conversation or so
<Saviq> sergiusens, it would be rather easy to send group-id or something with the push
<Saviq> to have control of that on the remote side even
<sergiusens> Chipaca: is that doable ^ ?
 * Chipaca reads
<sergiusens> Saviq: for gmail I do the grouping by thread id in the plugin itself; for facebook and twitter not much yet
<Chipaca> so, when we tried to do that at the start of all this, the reusable id was disregarded
<Chipaca> Saviq: ^
<sergiusens> well sans group id, is this doable at all?
<Chipaca> "group id"?
<Saviq> Chipaca, "reusable id" you mean for bubbles?
<Chipaca> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> Chipaca, that's unlikely, we have ap tests checking that works
<Chipaca> it worked on the desktop, but not in unity8
<Chipaca> this was a while back though, and i haven't rechecked
<pmcgowan> jibel, Ursinha-afk did the otto job issue get resolved?
<Chipaca> but we do hold on to the id, so it would be doable
<Saviq> Chipaca, but it worked, like... always :/
<Chipaca> Saviq: can you get design signoff on that? updating the text of something that is already displayed is a bit of an antipattern afaik
<Chipaca> Saviq: maybe we were doing it wrong in a way unity8 didn't cope and the desktop did?
<Saviq> Chipaca, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/unity8/shell/tests/test_notifications.py#L635
<Chipaca> Saviq: i wasn't doubting your word
<Chipaca> Saviq: i can probably show you the non-working code that we were using, if i dig
<Saviq> Chipaca, yeah, could be useful to debug with MacSlow
<Chipaca> davmor2: popey: puhs servers should be happier now
<popey> super
<Chipaca> Saviq: got to go get dinner, i'll dig that up for you tomorrow
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<kenvandine> ralsina, how's it going?
<ralsina> kenvandine: landing the last branch into push-client, then I'll propose the merge to trunk, and ask for the silo. So... 30' or so at most
<kenvandine> ok, i need to head out for a bit, so just ask whoever's around for a silo
<ralsina> kenvandine: will do, thanks
<kenvandine> ralsina, thank you!
<ralsina> robru, can I get a silo for line 29 in the spreadsheet?
<robru> ralsina, one sec
<ralsina> thx robru!
<robru> ralsina, you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-12
<Chipaca> if I change one of the MPs I'm wanting to land, do I need to do anything for the silo to pick i tup?
 * Chipaca is rebuilding but it picked up the old MP
<Chipaca> looks like 'reconfigure' is what i wanted
<Chipaca> hrm. that didn't work.
<Chipaca> ok, so reconfigure definitely does pick up the right branch
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 185 building (started: 20140812 02:05) ===
 * Chipaca tests
<bzoltan> psivaa: I still got a build failure for the same reason - http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-utopic-amd64-ci/607/console or was it started before the fix landed?
<bzoltan> is anybody around who could cihelp?
<fginther> bzoltan, hello
<fginther> bzoltan, looking
<bzoltan> fginther: there was a gcovr fix/update on utopic to solve that problem. I do not know what time exactly and I do not know what timezone Jenkins  is in.
<fginther> bzoltan, the gcovr fix was introduced in 3.1-1ubuntu1, which first appears in build 608
<slangasek> the full build log should always show you the version of all packages used
<bzoltan> fginther:  but looking at the  http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-ci/ it seems that #773 still has that problem
<bzoltan> slangasek: ohh.. that is true, thanks
<fginther> bzoltan, correct, the build numbers don't necessarily sync up. The 608 I referred to was specifically for http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-utopic-amd64-ci/608/
<bzoltan> fginther: but this is just one isse... the other issue is why UITK builds take 5-6 hours?
<slangasek> the build times seem to have spiked sometime around build 734, what changed then?
<fginther> bzoltan, there has been an excessively high load on jenkins today. Part due to the gcovr issue
<bzoltan> fginther:  and the third question is, why so few MRs are picked to be build? During the last ~10 hours only few were picked
<fginther> bzoltan, load is still a problem: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/(master)/load-statistics?type=min
<fginther> lots of jobs are in the queue still
<slangasek> fginther: but the build time is the actual time the job is running, no?
<slangasek> i.e., queue times are bad but should be unrelated to http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-ci/buildTimeTrend
<bzoltan> fginther: I understand, but we could not get a single UITK build in the last 4-5 days. Not a single one...
<fginther> bzoltan, ok, that is bad
<bzoltan> fginther:  it is very very bad.. because we can not respond to real failures and our MRs are just piling up and so we risk of new conflicts and new problems
<fginther> slangasek, ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-ci is a 'parent' job. It triggers a number of jobs, some of which are stuck on the build queue
<slangasek> ah, ok
<bzoltan> slangasek: fginther: i sthere anything I should/could do? I am considering to skip using Jenkins.
<fginther> bzoltan, are these missing MRs related to lp:~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging ?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 185 DONE (finished: 20140812 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/185.changes ===
<fginther> bzoltan, or a different branch?
<bzoltan> fginther:  al our MRs are targeting the staging
<bzoltan> fginther:  that is the branch we stage our development and I release that staging to the archive and back to the trunk occasionally ... like once a week.
<bzoltan> slangasek: fginther: But I conducted the last big landing already with manual merging to this staging branch. Jenkins landed less then 20 MRs in the last 15 days... I have 25 active MRs in my queue. It is horror... with the present trend I expect 2-3 weeks just to land on our staging. This is a serious problem for us.
<fginther> bzoltan, I'm looking through a few jobs to better understand what's going on here. The gcovr issue impacted lots of MRs, but it's not the only 'oddity'. One thing we can try to do is scale back a bit, like remove coverage from the staging builds
<slangasek> bzoltan: I don't understand what this job is or what the success criteria are; are you expecting all of these subtests to pass?
<fginther> slangasek, 'all pass' is the expectation
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> seems to be quite far from that currently
<bzoltan> slangasek: fginther: scaling down sounds good to me...
<slangasek> oh, I was reading things wrong (upstream projects vs. downstream projects)
<slangasek> ok
<bzoltan> slangasek: fginther: I am ranting pretty much without any success that oversecuring quality with super heavy builds ended up so much wasted time, that if we add up the lost time we could fix dozens of regressions. 5-6 hours for a UITK build what takes few minutes? 10 MRs and we lost a week of an engineers. Sounds expensive to me.
<slangasek> bzoltan: well, er, who is responsible for this job configuration, if not you and your team?  I don't know anything about this setup, I don't think ranting at me will be any more successful :)
<fginther> bzoltan, there's no reason not to explore options. The coverage build for a staging build is not all that useful (when it also takes place elsewhere)
<bzoltan> slangasek: Sorry, mate :) it s certainly not you who should do anything :) with this.
<bzoltan> slangasek: these configurations were extended by time... I have not added any extra crap on them ever.
<slangasek> right... but who owns them?
<bzoltan> fginther: can we switch off the coverage builds?
<slangasek> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/4612/console fun
<Mirv> morning
<bzoltan> slangasek: "somebody" (tm) in some otherteam
<fginther> bzoltan, yes. I can get to that before going to bed
<slangasek> that seems suboptimal ;)
<bzoltan> fginther: thanks a lot!
<fginther> slangasek, bzoltan, ownership was a lot simpler when CI and QA were the same team
<fginther> now it's a very gray area
<slangasek> this one doesn't appear to have anything to do with gcovr. http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-sdk-team-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-staging-utopic-armhf-ci/611/console
<slangasek> fginther: is it?  I would have assumed that QA + the upstream team are responsible for defining what tests should be run
<bzoltan> slangasek: that is an API test failure. The SDK team is to blame for that.
<fginther> slangasek, that is the basic idea, although it is constrained by what CI is capable of doing
<slangasek> bzoltan: ok - so you've seen it and understood it, fine, I'll leave it in your hands then :)
<bzoltan> slangasek:  the optimal would be to have a full time integrator for the bigger and more critical assets.
<bzoltan> slangasek: the UITK is responsible for many failures, but hen the turnaround is 1-2 days for a new MR then responding to failures is difficult.
<slangasek> sure
<bzoltan> slangasek: sometimes feels like 80's ... you take your code cards to the univ and go back next week to check the results :)
<fginther> slangasek, big thanks for pointing out that mkdirs failure. That's a corrupted node
<slangasek> so http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-utopic-touch/buildTimeTrend seems to be the job that's the limiting factor here?
<slangasek> or is that just a wrapper around http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/ + http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/ ?
<fginther> slangasek, yep, it's essentially a wrapper
<slangasek> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/3290/console takes a while, but it's not obvious from the log where it's spending its time... the only bits with timestamps are all within a couple minutes of each other
<veebers> fginther, slangasek, bzoltan: Hey guys, looking at the convo, it looks like the autopilot runs are taking longer than expected?
<slangasek> veebers: I don't have enough info to draw that conclusion
<slangasek> could also be setup/teardown stuff taking long
<slangasek> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/3290/console seems to show 10 minutes before autopilot is ever called
<veebers> slangasek: ok, is there anything I can do to help currently? I'm interested if it is autopilot itself.
<veebers> for instance, is there a point in time where these job times go up? I would  like to see if it matches the most recent release of AP
<slangasek> and only 2 minutes from the start of the autopilot run to the last output from that job, AFAICT
<slangasek> so I don't think autopilot itself was the bottleneck here; 2 minutes of tests, 38 minutes of setup/teardown?
<veebers> ugh, chromium keeps crashing in that tab
<fginther> slangasek, ahh, that one is due to the prior job taking a long time (due to long tests). Jenkins can't complete build N+1 until build N is complete
<slangasek> um
<slangasek> well, that seems entirely unhelpful on jenkins' part :P
<veebers> slangasek: I see what you mean by lack of timestamps. Thanks for confirming that
<slangasek> right, so http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/3289/, the teardown is only 2 minutes, the autopilot run is 30 minutes, and the setup is 9 minutes
<slangasek> those numbers make more sense, at least
<slangasek> though confusingly, the first output at the top of the console log appears to be 10 minutes after the job was launched
<fginther> bzoltan, I've deployed job updates to remove the coverage build for that branch
<bzoltan> fginther: super! Should I expect that Jenkins will start to pick up the failed builds or should I rebuild the failing ones?
<fginther> bzoltan, someone will need to restart the failed -ci builds. jenkins will pick up the jobs that failed -autolanding if the MPs are top-approved again
<Mirv> thanks fginther! an exploding bzoltan would be dangerous, and I live only 1 mile from him!
<bzoltan> Mirv: :D
<Mirv> tvoss: when you're around, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/fix-1348334/+merge/229816 + https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-location/lp-1348334-ualc-status/+merge/230004 need to be approved
<Mirv> for silo 014
<bzoltan> Mirv: would you assign a silo for the line 30?
<Mirv> sure
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I would need a reconfig for the silo2, i forget an MR to include
 * ogra_ wonders why he cant reach launchpad
<sil2100> ogra_: works fine here
<ogra_> hrm
<Saviq> cihelp hey, I just discovered that http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/? still doesn't load all our test results, it seems to only look at test*.xml files, where some of our files are actually *test.xml...
<psivaa> Saviq: i'll take a look at it in a bit. need to reboot
<Saviq> which is something of a problem that we need to resolve (basically redo our CMake around tests...), but in the mean time it'd be nice if it'd actually pick up all our results
<Saviq> psivaa, thanks
<bzoltan> sil2100: I would need a reconfig for the silo2, i forget an MR to include. Would you be kind and please reconfigure the silo2?
<Saviq> psivaa, fginther said he updated the job like a week and a half ago, but that doesn't seem to have really happened
 * ogra_ reboots his router
<Saviq> bzoltan, you can reconfigure yourself if you're not adding any new projects
<tvoss> ogra_, problems connecting to canonical's irc?
<Saviq> bzoltan, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-0-reconfigure/build?delay=0sec
<bzoltan> Saviq: ahh, is that so? Is it a new feature?
<sil2100> bzoltan: was that a new project added or just a new merge?
<Saviq> bzoltan, no, been there since the beginning almost
<bzoltan> sil2100:  just a new MR
<sil2100> Right, a reconfigure from our side is only needed when you add a completely new project to the list, since this needs to be approved by the landing team (as it might conflict) :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, good morning, can I have a silo for line 31 ?
<brendand> sil2100, ogra_ - no meeting this morning i guess
<sil2100> brendand: what's wrong?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I have never land mixed projects... it is either the UITK or the QtC plugin. I remember being rejected after I added a new MR
<brendand> sil2100, can *you* access .canonical. or .ubuntu. sites?
<sil2100> brendand: launchpad works fine for me :)
<sil2100> brendand: the IRC as well
<brendand> sil2100, launchpad hmm. that might be a different matter
<sil2100> bzoltan: you have to reconfigure then through the 'reconfigure' button
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I know that ... just wondering
<brendand> sil2100, that's weird
<Mirv> funnily I also have network issues
<Mirv> bzoltan: I would, if I could reach the ci-train
<bzoltan> Mirv:  no need, I could do that
<Mirv> bzoltan: oh, ok
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> ogra_, Mirv, brendand: so, if you guys would still have problems, I guess we'll skip the meeting
<sil2100> No need to have a hangout with just myself in it ;)
<Mirv> :) hangout seems to start alright, it's just a bit like half of the Internets would be broken
<Mirv> including LP + our VPN
<Mirv> but me and ogra_ shouldn't be sharing a router or connection :)
<ogra_> lol
<brendand> sil2100, so odd you can access - there are even other people in poland who can't
<brendand> sil2100, do you have some magic fingers?
<sil2100> hah! I've got some connection in teh goverments
<sil2100> Special red-line internet
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> a tracepath to ci.ubuntu.com ends after 8 hops with "no reply" messages for me
<tvoss> ogra_, I cannot even access canonical.com
<ogra_> right
<tvoss> ogra_, ends with "No Data Received"
<brendand> ogra_, you should ask on #is in canonical internal... no wait
<brendand> :(
<Chipaca> I seem to reach the internal network ok
<seb128> they are discussing the issue on #canonical-sysadmin on this IRC
<tvoss> hmmm, even my phone cannot reach the app store
<ogra_> indeed, why would that be different
<brendand> tvoss, yeah i don't see updates
<Mirv> the meeting would be pretty pointless anyhow without access to any of our sites, even if hangouts would be working
<ogra_> heh ... topic in #canonical-sysadmin: "Known issues: Connectivity issues from some parts of Europe" :)
<ogra_> "some parts"
<Mirv> ogra_: yeah, just checked the same :)
<Mirv> "everywhere but sil21000's house"
<ogra_> i guess that should be "No connectivity issues from *some* parts of Europe"
<tvoss> pete-woods, around?
<pete-woods> tvoss: yep
<tvoss> pete-woods, mind having a look over: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/fix-1348334/+merge/229816
<tvoss> pete-woods, you haven't looked at it before, but I would like to the MP in and I addressed charles' comments
<ogra_> sil2100, so since we cant even see the dashboard (or changes) i guess we can skip
<pete-woods> tvoss: I don't understand how you addressed charles' comments. there are no changes / comments following his.
<tvoss> pete-woods, yeah, sorry, just checked ... cannot push to launchpad
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, let's just discuss things on IRC then
<sil2100> ogra_: ...once you get your internet access back
<ogra_> lol, my internet is fine
<Mirv> or maybe sil2100 will quickly setup a server through which we all can route
<pete-woods> tvoss: give me a shout when you manage to push your changes :)
<popey> landing call?
<popey> just me and psivaa on it, or are you all in another mirror called?
<davmor2> popey: where at
<ogra_> popey, we decided to skip
<popey> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/landing-meeting
<popey> oh
<davmor2> popey: I can't get on it
<ogra_> popey, due to the datacenter outage for most of us
<popey> ok
<ogra_> davmor2, indeed, your SSO account works via the datacenter :)
<brendand> popey, don't tell me you can access stuff?
<popey> Ok, I won't.
<ogra_> lol
<brendand> popey, O_o
<popey> (I can't)
<popey> thanks for skipping though, means I can eat my breakfast boiled egg in peace ☻
<ogra_> finally a day for coding quietly in a corner \o/
<popey> ☻
<brendand> ogra_, just don't try to push anything
<popey> oh, is this why i cant get #185 ?
<ogra_> indeed
<brendand> popey, bingo
<ogra_> no new shiny for you til this is fixed
<popey> bummer
<ogra_> yeah, mean ... i'm still on 182 and see all these videos :(
<popey> heh, i saw a post from victor while I was in bed
<popey> thought .oO( I should update my phone )
<ogra_> popey, damn ... stop mailing bug links around ... people click on them, yknow ?
<popey> hah
<davmor2> popey: already updated mine phew
 * sil2100 cannot code in quiet as he has access to canonical servers :<
<davmor2> right back in a bit I'm going to finish my coffee while I wait for the data center to come back so I can find out if I'm meant to be doing something via email and bug reports
<ogra_> well, if it takes longer we should all consider visiting sil2100
<ogra_> "wanna land something ? go to poland"
<bzoltan> ogra_: that is not that far from here
<ogra_> :)
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I am good with the silo2
<bzoltan> Mirv: should we move jenkins to Poland too? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/2143/console
<ogra_> wouldnt that then be "s-kamerdyner.ubuntu-ci.pl:8080" ?
<sil2100> hahah
<Mirv> bzoltan: not approved https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/kitcreate/+merge/230286
<tvoss> pete-woods, should be up to date
<Chipaca> sil2100: hiya. How's silo 1 looking for landing?
<Chipaca> (if the answer is "already done", whee :) )
<sil2100> ;p
 * Chipaca can't reach people.c.c
<Chipaca> hm, maybe i can reach it from my french server
 * jgdx can't connect to cilabs vpn
<Chipaca> so, I can get in via france
 * Chipaca starts selling ssh access
<ogra_> for me everything is back up
<Chipaca> oh! it's just come back, here
<Chipaca> woo
 * Chipaca closes his shop
<sil2100> Saviq: hey!
<sil2100> Saviq: would you like to volunteer landing your recent unity8 landing for ubuntu-rtm? ;)
<bzoltan> Mirv: approved
<tvoss> Mirv, both missing approves are in
<Saviq> sil2100, sure
<Saviq> sil2100, what's the process then?
<Saviq> sil2100, shall I branch lp:unity8/14.09?
<Saviq> (with whatever's in ubuntu-rtm at the moment)?
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, I guess it would be good to create a branch there with 8.00+14.10.20140808-0ubuntu1 on top
<Mirv> bzoltan: tvoss: both done
<Saviq> sil2100, yup, doing
<Saviq> sil2100, do we have a convention yet on the series name? just 14.09?
<bzoltan> Mirv: thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: from what I know it will be just 14.09, as the name is already solid in the archives
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, will have to do the same for the scopes which landed in the same silo
<sil2100> Saviq: ACK, thanks for volunteering! It might be a rough ride btw.
<Saviq> sil2100, /me likes a rough ride
<sil2100> Saviq: I'll use the preprod silo for now not to break the workflow of others
<Saviq> oops
<Saviq> did I just share too much?
<sil2100> uh oh! TOO MUCH INFO
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> hm, in the meantime I think I need to make a *real* debootstrap for 14.09
<popey> davmor2: bug 1355700
<ubot5> bug 1355700 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Two spaces erroneously translates to fullstop-space every time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355700
<cjwatson> Saviq: 14.09 or rtm-14.09 for the branch name, I guess; you get to establish a convention :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: You'll probably need ubuntu-keyring from ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<cjwatson> I've been trying to decide whether it's the right thing to do to add that to mainline ubuntu-keyring ...
<cjwatson> Saviq: You can get the version to branch off from my recent mails to ubuntu-phone@, or just from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/<source package name>
<Saviq> cjwatson, yup
 * Saviq goes for rtm-14.09 to be clear that this is re: ubuntu-rtm
<cjwatson> Saviq: I guess you're setting up a productseries in LP as well with the new branch set as its focus?
<cjwatson> Bit of a palaver but seems like the right thnig
<cjwatson> *thing
<Saviq> cjwatson, yupps
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): psivaa_ | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<davmor2> popey: yeap confirmed, what was your one from last night
<popey> uh
<popey> bug 1355422
<ubot5> bug 1355422 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Can't dismiss notification bubbles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355422
<davmor2> popey: ah that's the one thanks just tracked it down in my irssi emails
<Mirv> ^ it's in main, so a core-dev ack on the symbol adding at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-003-2-publish/66/artifact/packaging_changes_thumbnailer_1.1+14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1.diff would be useful for publishing
<sil2100> davmor2: hey! Could you perform promotion-wise dogfooding on our latest image? ;) #185 that is
<davmor2> sil2100: I can first I want to see if a bug I hit yesterday on my fresh flash is reproducible.  I think the notification on mako for there is no storage is blocking the guide so you just get a black screen when you swipe the welcome screen away.
<sil2100> davmor2: oh, so that would mean that the issue that ToyKeeper also reported might be actually affecting someone, hm
<sil2100> cjwatson: is having the ubuntu-keyring from 14.09 safe for non-rtm purposes as well?
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah I was too busy trying to see about the no-sim issue which looks like it might be fixable
<cjwatson> sil2100: Yes
<sil2100> Excellent
<davmor2> sil2100: I'll see if I can reproduce this and then carry on with a dogfood.  the way to fix it is just to reboot
<Saviq> sil2100, hmm do we know what's gonna happen with translation updates?
<sil2100> Not sure yet...
<Saviq> sil2100, what I mean is that between https://launchpad.net/unity-scope-mediascanner/rtm-14.09 and the upcoming landing, there's a bunch of translation updates
<Saviq> sil2100, we probably need to register the series for translation, too
<Mirv> dpm: ^ any idea on translations wrt rtm?
<sil2100> cjwatson: hm, so, I tried creating a cowbuilder for 14.09 locally as a test run and it seems to be sad that 14.09 has no aptitude - do you know why we don't have it there?
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+source/aptitude <- as per here
<cjwatson> sil2100: Nothing caused it to be included.  Why not use sbuild?
<cjwatson> We only copied a selection of packages.
<cjwatson> Is aptitude going to be a problem for CI?
<sil2100> cjwatson: well, that's how CI Train does it, not sure if me changing this now is a good idea
<Mirv> Saviq: I just wonder how the touch langpacks would be built - separate packages + versions for rtm and non-rtm I guess, with at least selectively choosing 14.09 branches for rtm packages or something like that
<sil2100> cjwatson: I just know that I need a cowbuilder chroot now for building the source packages and without it in 14.09 I can't create it with --create
<cjwatson> sil2100: Do you have a top-level list of the packages it attempts to use (no need to expand out dependencies, in fact I'd rather you didn't)?
<dpm> Mirv, Saviq, sil2100, last time I spoke to wgrant about it, I understood that translations could be done on the derived distro, and that message sharing would work between Ubuntu and the derived RTM version
<sil2100> cjwatson: hmmm... let me try digging into that and getting that list
<dpm> cjwatson, any idea on this? ^
<Saviq> dpm, right, so we need to register the rtm-14.09 series for translations
<cjwatson> dpm: I don't really understand LP translations
<cjwatson> dpm: That sounds about right for what I remember the plan being, but I'm by no means authoritative
<wgrant> dpm: Translations aren't enabled for the RTM distro yet.
<wgrant> I need to adjust a script to do a partial copy first.
<dpm> ok, thanks wgrant, cjwatson
<wgrant> I currently intend to just copy all the templates for the sources that we included in the copy.
<Saviq> wgrant, I'm registering the first rtm-14.09 series for unity8, unity-scope-{click,mediascanner,scopes}, please let me know what should I do to get translations going there
<Saviq> *serie?
<cjwatson> series
<cjwatson> sing. series, pl. series
<wgrant> I use serieses as the plural when it's ambiguous :/
<wgrant> eg. variable names
<cjwatson> wgrant: Hopefully for all the sources currently in ubuntu-rtm/14.09, as that'll change from the initial copy (e.g. the aptitude stuff above; possible gnutls26 removal after the next sync)
<cjwatson> I rephrase when it's ambiguous :)
<wgrant> Right, all the sources that exist in the target.
<wgrant> (which also conveniently fixes the issue we have today where removed sources' templates persist forever)
<dpm> Saviq, in principle you won't need to do much. The source package will have translations enabled for the rtm distro, and for the upstream series, we'll need to mark it for sharing translations with that source package and enable automatic imports/exports
<cjwatson> Wiktionary does list a "serie" word in English but tags it as obsolete.  It looks wrong to me as a native speaker.
<wgrant> Right. ubuntu-rtm's upstream links are copied from Ubuntu, but can diverge without a problem.
<wgrant> Sharing should just work AFAIK, but let me know if there are any oddities.
<wgrant> I hope to enable translations by Friday.
<dpm> thanks wgrant
<Mirv> good to know
<davmor2> sil2100: okay so the guide does appear and on first swipe I get this http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-08-12-113801.png  /me shakes his fist at Saviq I bet it's all his fault ;)
<Saviq> dpm, well, yeah, but for them to get synced to the series branch unless we set those up for translation (assuming that we want them to be synced to those branches)
<sil2100> pffff
<Saviq> davmor2, ouch, how do you get that?
<davmor2> Saviq: do a boot strap flash on mako, first swipe of the guide
<Saviq> davmor2, can you check ~/.cache/upstart/unity8-dash.log?
<Saviq> davmor2, unity8-dash is most probably not running at all
<Saviq> davmor2, anything in /var/crash?
<davmor2> Saviq: I'm wondering if it is the ciborium no storage announcement some how playing up the guide.  I'm going to dig into the logs now though
<nik90> davmor2: have you had an issue where Unity8 dash just froze? I am able to use the launcher but the unity8 dash and welcome screen just freezes and doesn't accept input at all
<davmor2> Saviq: unity8-dash.log looks to be filled with this UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed. Check that a Mir server is
<davmor2> running, and the correct socket is being used and is accessible. The shell may have
<davmor2> rejected the incoming connection, so check its log file
<Saviq> davmor2, ssooo, that looks like what people reported on flo
<Saviq> davmor2, that dash doesn't work on first boot
<Saviq> ogra_, was it you that reported ↑? do you have a bug#?
<davmor2> Saviq: _usr_bin_maliit-server.32011.crash
<davmor2> _usr_bin_unity8-dash.32011.crash
<davmor2> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_url-dispatcher_update-directory.32011.crash
<davmor2> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_url-dispatcher_update-directory.32011.upload
<davmor2> Saviq: I'll try and trigger a report on the unity8-dash crash
<Saviq> davmor2, initctl list-env -g | grep MIR please?
<ogra_> Saviq, davmor2, zyga reported one, i didnt get that because i dont wipe
<ogra_> bug 1355726
<ubot5> bug 1355726 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) " image 185 --wipe causes unity 8 not to show up on first boot (after welcome wizard) " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355726
<davmor2> Saviq: root@ubuntu-phablet:/var/crash# initctl list-env -g | grep MIR
<davmor2> root@ubuntu-phablet:/var/crash#
<Saviq> davmor2, not as root please
<davmor2> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ initctl list-env -g | grep MIR
<davmor2> MIR_SERVER_NAME=session-0
<davmor2> MIR_SERVER_PROMPT_FILE=1
<davmor2> MIR_SOCKET=/run/user/32011/mir_socket
<davmor2> UNITY_MIR_SOCKET=/run/mir_socket
<davmor2> WIZARD_ORIG_MIR_SOCKET=/run/mir_socket
<Saviq> ah hmm
<Saviq> the WIZARD_ thing shouldn't be there I think
<Saviq> davmor2, initctl list-env unity8-dash | grep MIR please?
<davmor2> Saviq: is the Wizard the welcome screen to the guide.  If it is the guide that is where it died.  If it is the welcome wizard then no I guess it should of ended
<Saviq> davmor2, it's unrelated to the edge guide at all
<Saviq> davmor2, it's just that the dash didn't run after the wizard
<davmor2> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8025664/ decided to stop spamming the channel :)
<Saviq> davmor2, and does unity8.log even mention an incoming connection?
<davmor2> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8025693/
<Saviq> davmor2, hmm ok, and then:
<Saviq> davmor2, initctl list-env unity8 | grep MIR please
<Saviq> davmor2, and does /run/user/32011/mir_socket exist at all?
<davmor2> Saviq: seems to http://paste.ubuntu.com/8025698/
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, so it seems to be a bit hard to get an exact list, but right now the builder fails while fetching this list of packages (it's the last step for the create operation): aptitude-common libboost-iostreams1.55.0 libcwidget3 libept1.4.12 libsigc++-2.0-0c2a libsqlite3-0 libxapian22
<cjwatson> sil2100: Can you show me a log file, or point at the code for what it's doing?
<Saviq> davmor2, oh
<Saviq> davmor2, no, it's all the same here where it works :|
 * Saviq no get it
<Saviq> davmor2, `stop unity8-dash` and start unity8-dash`?
<sil2100> cjwatson: it's a binary, so I don't see what's happening exactly, but looking at the logs of utopic successful cowbuilder create operations, you can see what's installed when: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-dist-debootstrap/11/console
<sil2100> cjwatson: you can see the currently affected step by moving to: "I: Obtaining the cached apt archive contents" in this log
<cjwatson> sil2100: I was hoping for the code for the prepare-dist-debootstrap job, I think - I can look into cowbuilder independently
<davmor2> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8025730/  I see blackness still no change
<Saviq> davmor2, ok, we'll have to dig more locally
<Saviq> davmor2, please reboot and see if you can spot a difference between the different commands when the dash ran fine
 * sil2100 is not entirely informed of the steps cowbuilder and debootstrap perform
<cjwatson> sil2100: I can figure that out.  What I need to know is what the Jenkins stuff is running
<cjwatson> The layer that's calling cowbuilder
<sil2100> cjwatson: sure, basically for ubuntu-rtm what is run is this:
<sil2100> DIST="14.09" HOME=~/citrain/chroot-tools/ sudo -E cowbuilder --create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd --mirror=http://derived.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu-rtm/
<cjwatson> Jenkins is upsettingly opaque for this, but I presume it's in a bzr branch somewhere or something
<cjwatson> Aha, thanks
<cjwatson> I will chase down cowbuilder
<sil2100> It's just a job in jenkins.. we have no access to the instance below jenkins so we have a few jobs here and there deployed to do stuff for us ;)
<cjwatson> We should eventually really make it use the current Launchpad chroots for the series/architecture in question and then use sbuild on top of that, launchpad-buildd style
<cjwatson> But I agree, not right now
<davmor2> Saviq: after reboot I get the guide, I get unity8-dash and I see no Wizzard http://paste.ubuntu.com/8025782/
<Saviq> davmor2, yup, expected
<Saviq> davmor2, can you remove ~/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run
<Saviq> davmor2, and reboot again, let's see if it's really first boot or wizard
<cjwatson> sil2100: Where's the next step here?  There's definitely more, because I see "pbuilder execute --buildplace /var/cache/pbuilder/build//cow.1439 --no-targz --internal-chrootexec chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build//cow.1439 cow-shell /usr/bin/apt-get install eatmydata bzr-builddeb software-properties-common -yq --force-yes" being called and that doesn't come from cowbuilder --create AFAICS
<sil2100> Yes, after creating this we run one more command as well
<ogra_> Saviq, davmor2, i had issues in the past where the wizard didnt create ~/.pam_environment and the whole session went weird then
<sil2100> DIST=$DISTRIBUTION HOME=~/citrain/chroot-tools/ sudo -E cowbuilder --save --execute -- /usr/bin/apt-get install eatmydata bzr-builddeb software-properties-common -yq --force-yes
<ogra_> davmor2, check if that file exsists and has content
<cjwatson> OK
 * cjwatson runs derive-distribution to copy "build-essential aptitude cowdancer eatmydata bzr-builddeb software-properties-common" then
<sil2100> (but of course I didn't run this yet as the main --create fails)
<popey> davmor2: where's this bottom edge thing people talk about in the dash
<cjwatson> (build-essential is probably already there, but)
<davmor2> popey: pissy little arrow at the bottom of the scope on proposed
<Saviq> popey, dash overview ;)
<davmor2> popey: hovering over ebay for me
<popey> i see no arrow
<davmor2> Saviq: so that worked for me this time
<ogra_> popey, and if you swipr from the bottom on the app scope ?
<popey> nothing happens
<popey> it scrolls
<ogra_> heh, interesting
<ogra_> you are running 185 ?
<davmor2> popey: are you not on 184 still?
<davmor2> popey: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-08-12-121355.png
<popey> oh
<popey> it lied about updating
<popey> and says i have no updates
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ system-image-cli -n
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<Saviq> davmor2, so yeah, it does really like like a first-boot issue, not something the wizard causes
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<Saviq> davmor2, thanks for digging, please comment on the bug and we'll take it from there
<davmor2> Saviq: so I'm going to do a reflash and check ogras file and see if that might be to blame
<davmor2> Saviq: sure which bug? I think you said some one posted one already right?
<cjwatson> build-essential, eatmydata, software-properties-common were already there
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8025842/ executing
<davmor2> Saviq: nevermind it was ogra_ that linked to the bug which is why I couldn't find it on your nick :)
<ogra_> yeah, blame me
<sil2100> #blameogra
<davmor2> okay it's all ogra_ 's fault
<popey> my phone flat out refuses to update from #184
<popey> i suspect it is caching state from when the DC was unreachable
<popey> is there some way to clear that cache?
<ogra_> popey, tried rebooting ?
<popey> yes
<popey> this feels like a bug
<ogra_> definitely
<davmor2> popey: there is no feel, bug it is or is not, no feel </yoda_impression>
<cjwatson> sil2100: That should all be in place for you now.  Try again
<davmor2> jdstrand: should we still have unconfined apps/scopes?  The weather channel scope pops up the location service provider as an uncofined app wants to access your location.
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, row 32 is ready for a rtm silo
<popey> filed bug 1355760
<ubot5> bug 1355760 in system-image (Ubuntu) "mako fails to update " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355760
<davmor2> Saviq, ogra_: oh that is odd, this time I got unity8-dash,  I'm now wondering if it is just that I beat the setup process trying to confirm
 * popey forages for food
<davmor2> Saviq, ogra_: no that's not it it looks like it might be a race condition actually creating the user maybe :(  That could be very bad :'(
<sil2100> cjwatson: oh, it seems to need ccache as well
<cjwatson> Did I miss that somehow?  Whoops
<ogra_> davmor2, the user is created at image build time
<ogra_> see what i wrote earlier ;)
<ogra_> <ogra_> Saviq, davmor2, i had issues in the past where the wizard didnt create ~/.pam_environment and the whole session went weird then
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah sorry that is what I meant.  I just don't seem to be able to get it back to the broken state to see if the file exists
* cprov__ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks! I'll try that after lunch
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> davmor2: so, is that some promotion blocker?
<ogra_> sil2100, not being able to do the initial setup ? ...
<sil2100> ogra_: is that reproducible for everyone?
<ogra_> seems for everyone who installs with --wipe
<cjwatson> sil2100: try again
<jdstrand> davmor2: hey, there should be very, very few unconfined click apps (terminal, filemanager and music-app are the only three I know of)
<jdstrand> davmor2: scopes can be different and there is only confinement for network only scopes
<tvoss> jdstrand, the dash queries the location, and the dash is an app now
<jdstrand> davmor2: I'm not sure why the weather channel scope would not be a network scope
<jdstrand> davmor2: ^
<jdstrand> tvoss: I guess unconfined is another nice example for precaching :)
<tvoss> jdstrand, yup, working on that
<oSoMoN> sil2100, Mirv: hey, can silo 6 be published?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure!
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure, as said :)
<Mirv> I didn't btw get packaging ack for silo-003, so it's stuck
<Mirv> (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-003-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_thumbnailer_1.1+14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1.diff)
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Mirv: let me take a look at that
<sil2100> ...or maybe not
<sil2100> Just noticed it's a main package :|
 * sil2100 is powerless against it
<davmor2> tvoss, jdstrand: okay so it is the dash as an app that is making the request and the dash is the unconfined app, that would make more sense.  As for the Weather app it is networked and it does an auto search for location to give you your local forecast.
<camako> robru, trainguards: just giving a heads up that we'll be done with Mir 0.6.0 testing in a couple of hours. So we are close to landing silo 7...
<camako> sil2100 ^
<Mirv> sil2100: indeed, main
<jdstrand> davmor2: it sounds like the weather app probably shouldn't be unconfined, but Canonical apps don't strictly have to be (even though they should be if possible)
<cjwatson> sil2100: Looks like the pbuilder setup worked?
<cjwatson> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-dist-debootstrap/12/console
<sil2100> cjwatson: yes :)
<balloons> fginther, just wondering if you'd had a chance to swap clock to python3 yet
<fginther> balloons, not yet, should get to it today
<balloons> thanks.. just let me know when
<thostr_> Mirv: anything I need to do for silo 3?
<sil2100> Saviq: I assigned a silo for the RTM landing, but please wait a moment for me to create some jobs for you :)
<Saviq> sil2100, sures
<cjwatson> I assume there're going to be spreadsheet entries and dashboard setup and such for RTM?
<cjwatson> Shouldn't really need me, but ...
<sil2100> cjwatson: sure, we did some preparations for that already, but not in production yet - for now for testing we'll be driving the landing through jenkins
<cjwatson> ack
<sil2100> Saviq: so, can you test it by https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-000-1-build/ ?
<sil2100> (it might fail miserably, just so you know)
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, IT'S ALIVE
<sil2100> IMPOSSIBLE
<Saviq> sil2100, dead
<Saviq> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-000-1-build/1/console
<sil2100> Yessss
<sil2100> Ok, let me check that
<sil2100> AH
<sil2100> Ok hmmm
<sil2100> Give me some moments to contemplate on it
<cjwatson> Oh, that's exciting
<cjwatson> +14.10+14.09? ;-)
<sil2100> ;p
<cjwatson> Semi-serious
<sil2100> Yeah, I forgot that I worked-around that during landing, pff
 * sil2100 bumped the project version number then
<sil2100> It's just a matter of finding a naming scheme
<cjwatson> Technically we can copy versions into ubuntu-rtm from an ubuntu-rtm PPA that are less than what's currently in ubuntu-rtm, but I don't think it's a good idea
<sil2100> Good thing that it came up now though
<sil2100> Indeed
<cjwatson> Nor is having to bump the project version number for everything a good idea
<cjwatson> Maybe +14.10rtm14.09?
<cjwatson> It's going to be fairly ugly whatever you do I think
<jibel> davmor2, popey do you know the bug # for shell not starting on first boot after a --wipe?
<popey> jibel: not seen that
<davmor2> jibel: yes
<davmor2> jibel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1355726
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355726 in unity8 (Ubuntu) " image 185 --wipe causes unity 8 not to show up on first boot (after welcome wizard) " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jibel> davmor2, thanks
<Mirv> thostr_: it's our job to find a core-dev to look at the packaging diff, so nothing to do at the moment
<brendand> sil2100, looks like there was a slip up with the camera-app 'fix'. plars helped me realise i might have accidently allowed the location request when trying to implement the fix
<brendand> sil2100, so the fix i didn't really work
<brendand> sil2100, boo me
<brendand> sil2100, good news is that now we know and can get a proper fix
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): fginther | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<charles> pete-woods|away, thanks for picking up that review for tvoss 'overnight'
<tvoss> charles, :)
<ralsina> Can I get a silo for row 33 please?
<sil2100> cjwatson: what do you think about 0.1+rtm+14.09.20140812-0ubuntu1 ?
<sil2100> brendand: oh... hm, so it seems that it doesn't properly set the enviromnent variable at all, right?
<brendand> sil2100, it sets it but probably in the wrong way/place
<brendand> sil2100, so perhaps camera-app doesn't see it
<brendand> tvoss, how can i clean the permissions granted to an app?
<tvoss> brendand, right now: rm -rf ~/.local/share/UbuntuLocationService, mp under review to wire it up system settings
<popey> oops, did ci die?
<popey> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/ gives me Something broke while generating the page. Please try again in a few minutes, and if the problem persists file a bug or contact customer support. Please quote OOPS-ID OOPS-3fcee4b4a6e845f599f08ce143b5de99
<brendand> tvoss, i deleted that and camera app still doesn't request permissions
<brendand> tvoss, i declined it once, but need to get back to the old state to test this fix
<tvoss> brendand, otp, hang on
<brendand> tvoss, ok - note that i don't have that directory now
<sil2100> Saviq: I re-ran the build job with the version fixed
<Saviq> sil2100, kk
<Saviq> sil2100, looks better
<sil2100> uh oh
<sil2100> Aaaargh
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, need to abort the job, it seems there's a leftover from my debugging somewhere...
<sil2100> And it uploaded the package to the dogfood server :|
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, it's running now
<Saviq> sil2100, kk
<tvoss> brendand, okay, here we go. Are you sure that the testing env var is not set?
<brendand> tvoss, i'll double check, but it wasn't working even when i thought i'd set it, so i don't think so
<tvoss> brendand, okay
<brendand> tvoss, anyway i reflashed the device so i'll see where i get
<tvoss> brendand, great,thank you
<bfiller> cjwatson: any ideas what is causing this failure building gallery click package on jenkins? looks related to libexiv2 stuff: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-builder-utopic-armhf/401/console
<sil2100> bfiller: hi! Is the decision to remove notes-app final? Can we remove it from our smoketesting infra and from the image seed?
<brendand> tvoss, launch camera, permissions requested, 'Allow', delete .loca/share/UbuntuLocationService/trust.db, relaunch camera, permissions not requested
<bfiller> sil2100: yes
<tvoss> brendand, let me try
<tvoss> brendand, did you reboot?
<brendand> tvoss, ah no - good point
<sil2100> plars: since it's final, could you maybe remove notes-app from smoketesting? :)
<brendand> tvoss, ok cheers - got to remember to reboot. thanks
<tvoss> brendand, cool, thank you
<jibel> brendand, davmor2  would you have time to verify silo 15? it's bug 1342351
<ubot5> bug 1342351 in Media Hub "Music Player won't advance to next song if screen is blank and device is unplugged" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342351
<davmor2> yeap sure
<jibel> brendand, davmor2 I see no improvement with it but we would like to eliminate the cause of broken mp3
<brendand> davmor2, mind if i leave it to you? just trying to fix a ci failure
<davmor2> brendand: yeap no worries
<sil2100> ogra_: so it seems I won't be able to be on todays meeting, just like previous Tuesday ;/
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, and i dont know what to discuss ... apart from looking over results
<sil2100> ogra_: I guess test results, and just ask davmor2 to maybe compose a list of current blockers that he found :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: hm, do you have access to the silo PPA e-mails? Since I'm wondering if the uploads got rejected
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah
<ogra_> sil2100, fine then. i'll do it as usual :)
<Saviq> sil2100, still not good https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-000-1-build/3/console
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, I poked cjwatson just now... it seems it uploaded to LP this time, but the packages didn't appear
<Saviq> sil2100, it could also log the command it used to upload to the PPA
<plars> sil2100: will do
<plars> sil2100: is it getting replaced with something else by any chance?
<sil2100> Saviq: I'm pretty sure the right command was used, but it simply got somehow rejected it seems
<sil2100> plars: reminders - and we have that in the tests already
<camako> robru, trainguards, silo landing-7 (Mir 0.6.0) is now fully tested and ready to be published...
<brendand> tvoss, TRUST_STORE_PERMISSION_MANAGER_IS_RUNNING_UNDER_TESTING doesn't seem to work. unless i'm not defining it in the right place
<Saviq> sil2100, sure, printing it won't make it worse
<tvoss> brendand, where do you define it? I thought you reported it working before?
<sil2100> Saviq: I'm trying to dput an upload locally from my machine
<brendand> tvoss, that was a case of being hasty - i didn't realise that i'd already granted the permission (or denied it, either way)
<sil2100> camako: thanks! We'll publish it soon :)
<brendand> tvoss, so my test wasn't really legit
<camako> sil2100, thanks!
<brendand> tvoss, which sucks, but now i need to figure out the correct place to define it
<brendand> tvoss, or if it even works at all
<sil2100> robru: since I will be away for the meeting, could you publish silo 007 (mir) and kick a new image once that lands in the archive?
<tvoss> brendand, so it needs to be defined in the env of the location service
<sil2100> cjwatson, Saviq: found the problem... ;/
<brendand> tvoss, ahhhh
<brendand> tvoss, so my code was never going to work
<sil2100> cjwatson, Saviq: so it seems the default dput.cf is just broken for ubuntu-rtm (non ubuntu) ppa uploads
<brendand> tvoss, well then the test would have to restart the location service i guess
<tvoss> brendand, yup ... or look into the location service override
<tvoss> brendand, we have an override upstart job
<brendand> tvoss, how to do that?
<tvoss> brendand, I think ogra_ can help here. ogra_, where is the override upstart job for the location service defined?
<sil2100> cjwatson, Saviq: I'll fix that once I'm back...
<tvoss> brendand, in the end, you end up setting an android property
<ogra_> brendand, in lxc-android-config
<brendand> ogra_, what's that?
<brendand> ogra_, a package, i see
<ogra_> brendand, yeah
<brendand> ogra_, how do you use the .override file?
<ogra_> brendand, not CIed (for various reasons) if you have changes i'll happily upload them for you
<ogra_> brendand, it overrides the default job ... by incrementally adding if stuff isnt in the original or by replacing if stuff exists
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<cjwatson> sil2100: That sounds unappealing.  Whatever we pick should sort nicely with respect to the 14.10 stuff, surely
<cjwatson> bfiller: I'm afraid I'm about to go on vacation, but it looks like adding -ldl somewhere would help.
<cjwatson> sil2100: There's a dput in trusty-proposed which makes this better.
<bfiller> cjwatson: ok, just curious why the deb build works fine but the click build has this error
<cjwatson> bfiller: The click build is the only one that does the static linking of exiv thing
<cjwatson> bfiller: It worked when I tested it, but dunno; sticking -ldl inside the -Wl,-Bstatic or whatever it is layer ought to fix it anyway
<bfiller> cjwatson: ok
<robru> cjwatson, infinity: need packaging reviews in silos 7 and 8 ^^
<robru> silo 8 has a new binary package, silo 7 has some big changes to the mir stack
<cjwatson> robru: Out of time before my vacation, sorry
<brendand> ogra_, the file looks like this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8027813/
<robru> cjwatson, no worries, have fun!
<cjwatson> I have like an hour left and need to finish reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/click/debsigs-verify/+merge/226652 in that
<brendand> ogra_, except the wep-key and id values are fake obviously
<cjwatson> Thanks :)
<brendand> ogra_, in return how do i use those override files? is it something i need to specify to initctl?
<pmcgowan_> kenvandine, silo 6 merge conflict
<kenvandine> already handled :)
<pmcgowan_> of course!
<kenvandine> mostly... i removed the 2 language branches until attente fixes
<kenvandine> and jgdx fixed his
<bzoltan> fginther: do you know why this one is UNSTABLE? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/2662/console
<bfiller> robru: any silos available for line 34?
<robru> bfiller, yep, you got 3 ;-)
<bfiller> robru: cheers
<davmor2> popey: open messaging app, swipe up to write a new message,  start to type in a name from your contacts, when you see it tap it.  Do the first 2 letters disappear of to the left of the contact section
<popey> davmor2: whole first name disappears
<popey> davmor2: http://imgur.com/8gHpRu9
<davmor2> popey: so for me only the frist 2 letters go but that is a good enough confirmation I'll write up a bug
<davmor2> jibel, jhodapp: silo 15 is better but I wouldn't say it was fixed, let me run another couple of tests and run a timer on the gap between tracks and get back to you though
<jhodapp> davmor2, right...there's some mp3s (or combo of) that it's still not fixed for
<jhodapp> davmor2, is that what you're seeing? It most of the time advances for you while unplugged but not always?
<davmor2> jhodapp: no it always advances but there is a delay of about 20-30seconds
<jhodapp> davmor2, ok...for me it almost always advances but there's a song or two where it doesn't until after 20-30 seconds
<jhodapp> davmor2, did you upgrade media hub from the silo and reboot?
<davmor2> jhodapp: I did a citrain device-upgrade 15
<davmor2> it takes care of everything else
<ahayzen> jhodapp, i was seeing the same but a longer delay of a few minutes (note i was using flacs, which maybe worth testing if they emphasize the issue) but i have yet to try your silo to see if it fixes the issue
<jhodapp> davmor2, it rebooted your device?
<davmor2> jhodapp: yeap
<jhodapp> ahayzen, cool, would appreciate that
<ahayzen> jhodapp, i'll hopefully have a look tonight, where is best to comment? in the merge proposal ?
<davmor2> jhodapp: of course now it is calling me a liar and just playing it :)
<jhodapp> ahayzen, in the bug associated with the MR
<ahayzen> jhodapp, cool
<jhodapp> davmor2, ha!
<robru> camako, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-007-2-publish/36/artifact/packaging_changes_qtmir-gles_0.4.1+14.10.20140811.1-0ubuntu1.diff is this intentional? why are you dropping mircommon-dev but not adding libmircommon-dev?
<davmor2> jhodapp: so it looks like first run after the fix had issues but after that everything played as expected.  Hope that makes sense.  I'll try another album after tea
<jhodapp> davmor2, so a second run as in you never restarted media-hub but paused playback and then started again from music-app?
<camako> robru, yes it's intentional. It's not a simple name change - we inspected and reorg'ed some of the mir packages ... Some libraries that used to be part of mircommon-dev are now part of other mir packages. In this case (you don't see  it in the diff), libmirserver-dev, and libmirclient-dev cover all the needs for qtmir-gles
<robru> camako, ok thanks. got some pushback from doko on this release, I'm just putting together some small packaging fixes
<camako> robru, ok let me know if I can help..
<fginther> bzoltan, there was 1 test failure in the child job: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/2153/testReport/
<robru> camako, yeah, so basically I was told that the new packages are missing Replaces: info for the old packages they replace, just trying to sort it out now
<robru> camako, why does libmirplatform1 no longer Replaces: libmirserver0?
<camako> robru, lemme check
<robru> camako, it got dropped in the diff
<robru> camako, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-007-2-publish/36/artifact/packaging_changes_mir_0.6.0+14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1.diff
<jibel> jhodapp, I did another test, play song1 until it stops, wake up the device, songs 2 will start, then don't exit music-app and restart from song 1 and let it play. This time it won't stop and advance to next song with screen blank
<jhodapp> jibel, ok, so that's basically what davmor2 just found too
<jhodapp> jibel, so once you start playback the first time, it always hangs while trying to advance to the second song?
<jibel> jhodapp, yes
<camako> robru, honestly, libmirserver0 should have been removed a long time ago... When some content from libmirserver was factored out and put into libmirplatform, it was introduced. We are already on libmirserver24 now, and if anything still depends on libmirserver0, then a "replaces" line is not gonna make it work. :-)
<jibel> jhodapp, I'll reboot and try again to confirm
<robru> camako, haha, good point. ok
<jhodapp> jibel, interesting...it never hangs after the first song for me but instead after the second
<robru> camako, ok, so libmircommon1 isn't a rename of anything, it's actually a new thing, right?
<jhodapp> jibel, I'm going to try your music now...I can't get it to hang anymore
<camako> robru, correct
<jibel> hm, my mako hung on the greeter :/
<cjwatson> So it's true that Replaces: libmirserver0 is safe to drop since trusty had libmirserver18; just to be clear though, Replaces (without Conflicts) doesn't mean that a package is a rename of another, it means that some files moved from the replaced package to the replacing package
<cjwatson> (Conflicts+Replaces has separate semantics and is for package renames)
<jibel> jhodapp, bug reproduced after a reboot.
<jhodapp> jibel, yeah and I figured out why I'm not seeing it as often as you do...there are wakelocks hanging around that aren't getting cleared
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: s-jenkins needs to reboot to fix the scheduler
<bfiller> fginther: ping
<fginther> bfiller, howdy
<bfiller> fginther: can you help figure out what's going wrong with this. it builds the deb fine but not the click: https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/gallery-app/gallery-app-fix_dependencies/+merge/230374
<bfiller> fginther: and the same branch builds fine if I use http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click-from-branch/build
<bfiller> fginther: that is, the click builds when using click-from-branch url
<davmor2> jhodapp: so new album playing no issue I'll try a reboot and see if I can confirm what jibel is seeing
<fginther> bfiller, I'm not sure if it's related, but the gallery-app-click-from-branch job is using trusty chroot, while generic-click-builder-utopic-armhf is using a utopic chroot.
<bfiller> fginther: most likely is related, they are using different versions of libexiv
<bfiller> fginther: I think that is the problem
<fginther> bfiller, should these be using utopic?
<bfiller> fginther: shouldn't click-from-branch be using utopic as well? this is where we build clicks that get uploaded to the store
<bfiller> fginther: yes..
<fginther> bfiller, that would be my expectation. The lack of an update to utopic was missed during the transition
<fginther> bfiller, I will get the other builder updated to utopic
<bfiller> fginther: ok thanks
<jhodapp> davmor2, k...I know what's going on and what to tweak
<davmor2> jhodapp: still no harm in a confirmation though :)
<jhodapp> indeed, thanks
<davmor2> jhodapp: plus I was enjoying the Album before I was rudely interrupted by testing coming to an end ;)
<jhodapp> davmor2, ha! that means things are working pretty nicely ;)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: s-jenkins has been rebooted
<davmor2> jhodapp: until you reboot and then back to 20-30 second gap so confirming what jibel is seeing
<jhodapp> davmor2, yeah, that's because the multiple system wakelocks registered with powerd get cleared with reboot :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: s-jenkins has been rebooted
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: s-jenkins has been rebooted
<camako> robru, any other questions I can help you with regarding silo 7?
<sil2100> cjwatson: hmm, the citrain machine is precise, but I might ask webops to just install the trusty-proposed version
<sil2100> I guess there shouldn't be any dependencies problems
<Saviq> sil2100, I think we should consider only getting the first line of commit messages to the changelog, it's useful to have verbose commit messages in history, less so in the changelog
<Saviq> sil2100, changelog could potentially mention at which revision it was merged for easier reference
<sil2100> Saviq: hm, it would be hard to follow for all projects, but we might modify this a bit - we might take the commit message till an empty line instead, not just till the newline
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, or that
<sil2100> So if you have a commit message that consists of 3 lines, where the 2 is just a newline, then it would take only the first one
<Saviq> sil2100, brief + newline seems to be a convention
<Saviq> sil2100, want me to file a bug?
<sil2100> Ok, good idea then, but I need to think about the revision in the changelog itself
<sil2100> Yes please :)
<Saviq> sil2100, cu2d?
<sil2100> It would be useful, but I'm afraid it might make the changelog look a bit bzr-specific
<sil2100> Saviq: I guess that would be easiest to find
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): fginther | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: s-jenkins has been rebooted
<Saviq> sil2100, right, good point on the bzr-specific, and then it can easily get out of sync
<sil2100> cjwatson: or maybe I'll just apply a safe workaround
<Saviq> sil2100, bug #1355999
<ubot5> bug 1355999 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "Changelog should only take commit message until the first empty line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355999
<Saviq> oh oh I want the next bug no
<Saviq> quick, think!
<sil2100> ;)
<nik90> sil2100: quick question when is the plan to promote an image? Just want to make sure I get some thing in before that happens
<sil2100> nik90: so, I wasn't around for the meeting when the discussions were being made, but it seems we have some minor blockers
<sil2100> davmor2: you still around?
<davmor2> sil2100: no
<sil2100> davmor2: ah, then nevermind... wait, what?!
<sil2100> :O
<davmor2> sil2100: no one here but us rabbits
<davmor2> sil2100: whats up chap
<sil2100> davmor2: uh oh, then, rabbits, could you tell us if there are any promotion blockers currently? Is the SD-card message thing serious?
<davmor2> sil2100: check your inbox
<davmor2> sil2100: name your looking for is bug list
<sil2100> OH!
<nik90> I suppose that is bad
<davmor2> nik90: not that bad
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks ;)
<davmor2> I think there are only 7 to consider 3 potential blockers
<davmor2> sil2100: no unity8-dash on initial boot is a definite blocker
<davmor2> sil2100: turns out it was nothing to do with the sdcard notification
<sil2100> k
<bfiller> robru: need a silo for line 31 please
<robru> bfiller, ok you got 8
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome!
<davmor2> night all
<cjwatson> sil2100: It's easy to tweak in ~/.dput.cf if you prefer that
<sil2100> cjwatson: that's the workaround I did ;)
<sil2100> cjwatson: and the packages are building fine
<cjwatson> sil2100: I guess I'm safe to go on vacation then
<cjwatson> sil2100: Adam/Steve/Stéphane should be able to figure out my proposed-migration lash-up, at a pinch, or William if there are problems on the LP side
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, so the packages got build (so says the build job at least)
<Saviq> sil2100, coolz
<sil2100> Saviq: hm, I guess normally we would need to test those, like on some ubuntu-rtm based images
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, was about to ask if those exist yet :)
<sil2100> I remember them being mentioned
<sil2100> Saviq: hah! I see a channel called ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<Saviq> sil2100, let's see!
<Saviq> sil2100, there's even a -proposed ;)
<jhodapp> davmor2, a new fix with the wakelock logic should finish building in a few mins
<jhodapp> davmor2, it'll be ready for another go at testing music/video playback
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, so ;p The spreadsheet is still not compeltely ready, so once you test the silo set row 26 to Testing done
<sil2100> Saviq: it doesn't seem assigned, but yeah, I'll look at it
<jhodapp> davmor2, it's ready
<Saviq> robru, citrain needs to get updated to support rtm silos :)
<robru> Saviq, yeah, sil2100 and I are working on that...
<robru> sil2100, you're up quite late... did you get my email from yesterday about the jenkins jobs & json filenames?
<sil2100> robru: I'll most probably switch to the ubuntu-rtm-* in the jenkins jobs indeed, although I've been thinking if we could maybe leave the names as they were for ubuntu- cases (as a special case)
<robru> sil2100, yeah, I want to avoid special cases as much as possible.
<Saviq> sil2100, btw looks like LP isn't too smart, says ppa should be ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-000
<robru> sil2100, if we make the existing jenkins jobs ubuntu-* I can update the links in the dashboard trivially and the code will be much simpler.
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah ;) I think we need to report that to cjwatson or wgrant
<Saviq> sil2100, and add-apt-repository isn't too smarter either
<robru> turns out, derived distributes are kind of an unsupported pain ;-)
<cjwatson> Saviq: those are known problems
<cjwatson> tracked in asana
<Saviq> cjwatson, right, if only we had a common task tracking system across at least a division in the company... :|
<cjwatson> robru: they're supported now, just not complete :)
<robru> cjwatson, this is an interesting vacation you're on...
<cjwatson> haven't quite started yet
<cjwatson> still packing.  but as of tomorrow I'll be nowhere near a computer
<cjwatson> sil2100: I'm not sure whether image building will work from iso.qa; if it doesn't, get somebody with access (~ubuntu-cdimage intersect ~canonical, roughly) to run "DIST=ubuntu-rtm/14.09 for-project ubuntu-touch cron.daily-preinstalled --live" as cdimage@nusakan
<robru> cjwatson, considering it's 10PM in england, you should have shut down your computer 4 hours ago ;-)
<cjwatson> I don't shut down my computers, normally
<robru> cjwatson, neither do I, but I do the night before I leave on vacation ;-)
<cjwatson> impedes the nightly backups running :)
<Saviq> sil2100, looks good!
<robru> cjwatson, ah, well I don't run services on my local laptops.
<Saviq> (a short sanity check since this has been tested properly already)
<cjwatson> anyway, I'm only sat down for a few minutes while locating the bits that go with my kilt, so quit yer complaining ;-)
<robru> that's what the cloud is for ;-)
<robru> hehe
<cjwatson> robru: nor do I, but I like my laptop contents to be backed up, and that requires it to be switched on while the backups are running :)
<Saviq> cjwatson, have a good time!
<robru> cjwatson, but but... if you're on vacation, there's nothing new to back up? I have an hourly backup that runs on my main laptop but it doesn't need to run when I'm not around making new files...
<cjwatson> new stuff to back up from today!
<robru> cjwatson, see, that just brings us back to the original point... ;-)
<cjwatson> I was working today ..
<robru> cjwatson, ok ok
<sil2100> Saviq: so, can I publish? ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, you can, dear sir
<sil2100> Saviq: or was that for something else?
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Let's 'break the world' (tm)
<sil2100> Oh!
<sil2100> Almost forgot about something
<sil2100> slangasek: are you around?
<slangasek> sil2100: on my way out the door
<sil2100> slangasek: oh noes
<slangasek> so if you can be quick... :)
<sil2100> slangasek: would you manage to do a bzr pull on snakefruit for the cu2d directory? ;)
<sil2100> slangasek: since I suppose it still uses the cu2d-rtm branch
<sil2100> I would need a new copy2distro there
<sil2100> (so that we won't use dogfood anymore)
<slangasek> sil2100: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro/cu2d-rtm/ ?
<sil2100> slangasek: yes :) But I guess that's what's deployed, so a bzr pull there might be enough
<slangasek> sil2100: yes, I was double checking that was what you wanted
<slangasek> sil2100: done
<sil2100> Thanks \o/
<robru> sil2100, i hope you're only breaking rtm and not utopic because i'm still waiting for silo 7 to publish before kicking an image build
<slangasek> I hope no one's breaking anything, but instead continuing to be rockstars doing solid engineering work ;)
<sil2100> robru, slangasek: that's my hope as well!
<robru> ;-)
<Saviq> sil2100, need to ack packaging?
<sil2100> Saviq: no no, it's ACKed, I'm just finishing something else
<sil2100> Since I need to be around when I press the button to see the destruction that's happening
<Saviq> sil2100, we should probably EOD ya know? ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: ;(
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Ok, pressing!
<sil2100> So, the rsync file looks ok, but let's see if the copy2distro I made is working
<sil2100> (since removing workarounds has high risk of breaking)
<sil2100> robru: so, in case
<sil2100> robru: let's say that because of some really unbelievable typo or something suddenly you notice that packages are not getting uploaded to the archive when you press 'publish', please ask someone with access to snakefruit (archive admins) to branch lp:cupstream2distro to the cu2d directory there
<Saviq> sil2100, it's in proposed :)
<sil2100> Saviq: like, in ubuntu-rtm proposed?!
<Saviq> sil2100, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/unity8
<sil2100> No wai
<robru> sil2100, ok, thanks for the heads up
<sil2100> NO WAI
<sil2100> Does... does it mean we can go... sleep?!
<Saviq> sil2100, no we can't, migration checker doesn't look at rtm silos :D
<sil2100> Saviq: baah, I'll deal with that tomorrow ;p Along with some other 'visual' stuff!
<sil2100> We can try pressing merge & clean tomorrow in the morning as well!
<Saviq> sil2100, have a good one :)
<sil2100> Saviq: same for you ;)
<cjwatson> sil2100,robru: fwiw there's already a cupstream2distro.bak directory (or similar) with the right checkout, so they just need to be pivoted
<cjwatson> I left that there last time
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok :)
<robru> sil2100, good night
<sil2100> Right, I think when Stephane was doing the initial testing, he made a copy just in case
<sil2100> (a wise move)
<sil2100> Goodnight everyone!
<cjwatson> not sure he did, but whatever, I know I did :)
<sil2100> Oh ;)
<sil2100> cjwatson: have a nice holiday!
<cjwatson> thanks :)
<ralsina> robru: is there anything I should do about silo 2?
<ralsina> it's a new package, I tested it and it works, so not sure how things go from here :-)
<robru> ralsina, yeah, I'm just waiting for silo 7 to land so I can kick an image before I land anything else
<robru> ralsina, didn't realize it was new though, in that case I can publish and it'll go for NEW review
<robru> (which takes longer)
<ralsina> robru: cool then, I'll just EOD and see what happened in the morning :-)
<robru> ralsina, did any core devs look at the packaging yet?
<ralsina> don't think so, unless kalikiana is one
<ralsina> and sergiusens checked it, too
<sergiusens> i'm not a cre dev though
<sergiusens> not even core
<robru> eh, it looks reasonable to me, I'll submit for NEW
<ralsina> cool, thx
<robru> ralsina, good night!
<robru> infinity, can you investigate why mir hasn't migrated yet? I have no idea what's going on, and don't understand update_output.txt
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-13
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: s-jenkins has been rebooted
<cjwatson> (Oh look, I'm still slightly here.)
<cjwatson> robru: it says that the attempt renders unity-mir's binaries uninstallable
<cjwatson> maybe unity-mir needed to be part of the landing?
<robru> cjwatson, so unity-mir needs a no-chance rebuild?
<robru> no-change ;-)
<robru> camako, ^
<cjwatson> robru: Looks like it.  libunity-mir1 Depends: libmirserver23, which the new mir doesn't build any more.
<cjwatson> The relevant block of update_output.txt is:
<cjwatson> Trying easy from autohinter: mir/0.6.0+14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1 unity-system-compositor/0.0.4+14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1 qtmir-gles/0.4.1+14.10.20140811.1-0ubuntu1 platform-api/2.2.0+14.10.20140812-0ubuntu1 qtmir/0.4.1+14.10.20140811.1-0ubuntu1
<cjwatson> leading: mir,unity-system-compositor,qtmir-gles,platform-api,qtmir
<cjwatson> start: 78+0: i-37:a-4:a-11:a-4:p-7:p-15
<cjwatson> orig: 78+0: i-37:a-4:a-11:a-4:p-7:p-15
<cjwatson> easy: 87+0: i-40:a-7:a-11:a-7:p-7:p-15
<cjwatson>     * i386: libunity-mir-dev, libunity-mir-tests, libunity-mir1
<cjwatson>     * amd64: libunity-mir-dev, libunity-mir-tests, libunity-mir1
<cjwatson>     * armhf: libunity-mir-dev, libunity-mir-tests, libunity-mir1
<cjwatson> FAILED
<cjwatson> Usually I search for "final:" and then search for the package name I care about after that; the first hit that way is normally the interesting one.
<cjwatson> (Sorry, slightly larger paste than I'd realised)
<robru> cjwatson, ok thanks. it's a pretty overwhelming file
<camako> robru, I'm here
<cjwatson> Right, navigate it by searching rather than by trying to read the whole thing
<camako> unity-mir was deprecated
<camako> robru, instead qtmir was introduced
<cjwatson> Oh, hm, yeah, nothing seems to depend on it any more
<cjwatson> Did anyone think to file a removal bug?
<cjwatson> Or to do something with all of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-mir/+bugs ?
<robru> cjwatson, probably not
<camako> cjwatson, good point.. will need to ask Saviq
<cjwatson> Anyway, give me a reason that I can copy and paste into the relevant command and I'll remove it for you
<cjwatson> But somebody should deal with moving/closing as appropriate all those bugs (not necessarily right now)
<robru> cjwatson, 'deprecated -- repaced by qtmir'
<camako> right
<robru> cjwatson, i can reassign the bugs
<robru> camako, or maybe you can look at the bugs since I'm unfamiliar with the project. id' just blanket-reassign them all to qtmir
<cjwatson> is gone, enjoy
<camako> robru, it's not under my team, and I don't know much about it... do it if you have to :-)
<cjwatson> so should migrate next p-m run after the next publisher
<cjwatson> ~20min or so
<camako> robru, does it have to be done right away or can it wait kgunn/Saviq?
<cjwatson> bugs can wait, just don't forget
<robru> yeah
<camako> sure I'll talk to kgunn/Saviq
<camako> thanks guys it's my EoD, but I'll be lurking in case you need me
<robru> camako, thanks!
<cjwatson>  final: mir,platform-api,qtmir,qtmir-gles,unity-system-compositor
<cjwatson> Narrowly missed a publisher run, but will happen in a bit, anyway
<jhodapp> robru, how much longer are you around for?
<robru> jhodapp, a bit
<robru> company coming in 15 minutes but not sure how long they'll stay for
<jhodapp> robru, ok, I'll be ready to land a beta blocker bug fix in about 15 mins...as soon as silo 15 is done building
<robru> jhodapp, oh cool. i can publish it tonight
<jhodapp> robru, awesome...this one fixes the wakelocks for media-hub so that you can still play music when unplugged
<robru> jhodapp, oh sweet. yeah cron will build an image in a couple hours (and it's a big one with a new mir) so I guess I'll publish after that.
<robru> along with a few other things.
<jhodapp> robru, awesome...appreciate it!
<robru> jhodapp, you're welcome!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 186 building (started: 20140813 02:05) ===
<jhodapp> robru, alright, silo 15 is ready to land whenever you are ready
<robru> jhodapp, ok cool, can you mark it tested:yes in the spreadsheet? will publish it shortly
<robru> jhodapp, nm, did it
<infinity> robru: I had a migraine that led to an afternoon "nap", sorry.  Looks like Colin took care of you, though.
<robru> infinity, yep, no worries, thanks. hope you feel better
<infinity> robru: Well, I don't feel worse...
<bzoltan> robru: may I ask for a reconf for silo7?
<robru> bzoltan, already? I just assigned it ;-)
<Mirv> mornings
<robru> bzoltan, actually since your new mp is on the same project, you can reconfig it yourself. just click on 'recon' on the silo dashboard.
<robru> Mirv, good morning!
<robru> Mirv, up early?
<Mirv> robru: varies a bit, but surely my alarm is always before 7am. zoltan is often even earlier though.
<robru> Mirv, ah, welcome ;-)
<Mirv> thanks :)
<bzoltan> robru: ERROR:root:ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles was not in the initial list of components for that silo. You can't reconfigure the silo yourself. Please ask the landing team to reconfigure it for you.
<robru> bzoltan, oh I didn't see the -gles, looked like the same project, sorry
<bzoltan> robru: I started at 4:30 today :) Woke up early after 6 hours sleep..
<bzoltan> robru:  it is kind of the same project
<robru> bzoltan, yikes ;-)
<robru> bzoltan, kind of, but -gles is a different source package
<robru> bzoltan, but it doesn't actually have -gles in the URL which is why I was confused
<bzoltan> robru: Good idea, I will add -gles to the landing branch name from now.
<robru> bzoltan, makes sense, thanks
<robru> bzoltan, ok done.
<Mirv> robru: any idea how that gallery is not in known space or time?
<Mirv> well, and others.. ubuntu-push-qml, media-hub. or did they go to the rtm distro and that's the reason?
<robru> Mirv, well, sil2100 landed a bunch of rtm stuff today that probably broke it. he said to get an archive admin to revert his cu2d changes on snakefruit if there were any problems.
<Mirv> ok, I'll just ping him when he wakes up in 3h
<Mirv> robru: thanks
<robru> Mirv, oh, i didn't think to check if they were in rtm. anyway, if you can find an archive admin (infinity?), tell them to go to snakefruit, find the cu2d dir, and restore it from the .bak directory that's right there. or something
<robru> Mirv, hm, nope, gallery-app at least didn't go to RTM. seems like it was just lost in the ether
<robru> Mirv, haha, ubuntu-push-qml is a NEW package so I wasn't as worried when that one didn't make it anywhere. only just published those other ones recently, so now hilariously the whole dashboard is full of "no known space and time". oh sil...
<jhodapp> thanks robru
<robru> jhodapp, oh you're welcome. didn't do much good unfortunately :-/
<jhodapp> robru, what do you mean?
<robru> jhodapp, http://static.fjcdn.com/gifs/All_edd9de_2472970.gif
<jhodapp> lol
<jhodapp> oh gosh
<robru> jhodapp, hehe, that's my favorite gif ever. but seriously, the train broke and even though I published for you, it didn't go anywhere. waiting for an archive admin to fix.
<jhodapp> robru, ok, hopefully it gets resolved and merged by the time I wake up :)
<robru> jhodapp, a reasonable expectation
<jhodapp> anyway, goodnight!
<robru> jhodapp, goodnight
<Mirv> robru: right... I'll try to find the poor packages with sil then
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: http://bit.ly/1l1Bsoh
<Mirv> :D
<tvoss> Saviq, around?
<Saviq> tvoss, wassup
<Saviq> camako, hey, yeah, we thought about removing unity-mir, just didn't think hard enough
<Mirv> sil2100: as robru put it, http://bit.ly/1l1Bsoh - packages are in no known space and time
<sil2100> Ooooo
<sil2100> Mirv: ok ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: do you know if robru reverted cu2d in snakefruit?
<robru> sil2100, i didn't, because I was EOD when mirv discovered the issue
<sil2100> robru: ok, good good!
<robru> sil2100, I pinged adam about it, no response.
<sil2100> Then we can debug it slowly now
<Mirv> sil2100: no, he mentioned you had that option. he only found out about this when I pointed it out, just before he went to sleep
<sil2100> robru: sleeeep!
<Mirv> oh, he didn't go :D
<robru> sil2100, it's only midnight ;-)
<sil2100> So it seems that ubuntu-rtm support works, but maybe something went bad regarding ubuntu itself without the workarounds
<tvoss> trainguards, can I haz silo for line 34?
<Saviq> sil2100, I cleaned rtm silo 0, that bad?
<sil2100> Saviq: did it work?
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah :)
<sil2100> I mean, did it merge into the right branch?
<sil2100> Ok, at least that!
<sil2100> I might know what could be the problem here, geh
<Mirv> tvoss: 014
<tvoss> Mirv, thank you :)
<sil2100> Mirv, robru: the train has been fixed
<robru> yay!
<robru> I mean, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<sil2100> Mirv, robru: so, it seems that one backwards-compatibility workaround was needed for the requests not to get rejected
<sil2100> Since the PPA scheme has changed, and for backward compatibility I need to handle both in the silo whitelisting
<sil2100> All uploads that got missing should now be back and soon appear in proposed
<jibel> sil2100, robru you just published media-hub from silo 15, who verified it?
<robru> jibel, there was no packaging diff on that one...
<robru> jibel, jhodapp tested it
<jibel> robru, so who verified previous version?
<jibel> from QA I mean
<robru> jibel, i have no idea... the spreadsheet doesn't record who granted the qa signoff, only that it was granted. you'd have to ask jhodapp I guess
<jibel> robru, okay, thanks.
<robru> jibel, you're welcome
<sil2100> Those got published some time ago, they only now appeared in -proposed due to a bug I made in copy2distro
<sil2100> ;)
<jibel> sil2100, it is not about the time of the publication, but who did the verification. It's the 4th attempt to fix that 'next song' bug and I would have like someone from QA doing the verification.
<brendand> ogra_, if i restart ubuntu-location-service then camera doesn't prompt for it. does that mean the .override file is being used automatically somehow?
<ogra_> brendand, indeed ... as i todl you yesterday, it cumulatively (is that a word?) adds to the default job
<brendand> ogra_, right but i was trying to establish whether it was something i had to specify or whether it was automatically used. seems the latter
<brendand> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> what you execute is a merge of these two (with bits defined in the .override replacing the originals if they already exist in the original)
<brendand> ogra_, so lxc-android-config just has to be installed, that's all?
<ogra_> yep
<brendand> ogra_, and is that in the image? i didn't deliberately install it last time
<ogra_> lxc-android-config ?
<ogra_> yes, thats our central package maintaining the android container (and all bits related to it ... like this override file)
<ogra_> if you have a working android container you have this package :)
 * ogra_ goes to make fresh coffee
<brendand> ogra_, is there any documentation for them?
<ogra_> "them" ?
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/mir/fix-mircommon-debian-replaces/+merge/230583 needs to be uploaded
<Laney> upgrades are failing
<jibel> robru, sil2100 for example with this version of media-hub, videos stop playing after a couple of minutes :/
<sil2100> Damn...
<sil2100> jibel: are you sure it's caused by this media-hub landing and not anything else that also landed in the meantime?
<robru> jibel, jhodapp told this was the big *fix* that prevented wakelocks so that media can play
<jibel> robru, right and it fixes that but introduces another issue.
<robru> jibel, bah. well sil2100 can help you back it out if you feel that's appropriate, or wait for jhodapp to bring a real fix
 * sil2100 sighs
<jibel> robru, sil2100 we'll wait for jhodapp
<sil2100> We can revert if needed, but if I understand correctly this would mean re-introducing another bug, right?
<jibel> sil2100, yes
<robru> jibel, wait, are you testing the silo? because it isn't in any image build...
<jibel> robru, I was testing silo 15
<robru> jibel, ok
<Laney> I'll probably upload mir, shouldn't be a problem if it's just overwritten when that branch ^^^ is merged in
<sil2100> Ok, right, upload
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Thanks for the notice!
<brendand> tvoss, there's a possible issue in location-service
<brendand> tvoss, it seems that when i restart it, the camera app doesn't ask for a dialog the next time
<brendand> tvoss, even if i haven't set a fake provider or set the environment variable
<tvoss> brendand, it's not the camera app asking for trust, but the service. However, if you restart the service without restarting its associated trust-store instance, the service does not know about the user-specific trust store and just revokes connection attempts
<brendand> tvoss, ah that explains it
<brendand> tvoss, this is a bit more complicated then i thought it would be
<ogra_> tvoss, we should make sure the trust store gets restarted alongside then
<brendand> tvoss, so can i restart the trust store seperately?
<ogra_> in the upstart job or via a new upstart job that are interconnected
<tvoss> brendand, so you should call sudo restart ubuntu-location-service && restart ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored
<ogra_> sounds like a security hole ... if the location service crashes under you you can work around the trust store
<tvoss> ogra_, you cannot
<tvoss> ogra_, it will just reject all connection attempts ;)
<ogra_> tvoss, tell that to our smoke tests :P
<tvoss> ogra_, so what exactly is happening?
<ogra_> obviously we have apps that pass fine where the trust store should block them
<tvoss> ogra_, unlikely, their request might time out and they just keep on going
<brendand> tvoss, is that name right?
<ogra_> tvoss, well, we have trust store crashes in 6 tests today, only one seems to fail hard (camera) while others just pass (webbrowser)
<tvoss> ogra_, I haven't had time to look into the trust-store crashes. Also: why would the webbrowser stop functioning if just location cannot be accessed?
<ogra_> well, wouldnt it first ask for permission ?
<ogra_> or is there a whitelist for the browser in place ?
<brendand> ogra_, the browser only asks for permission if the test visits a page which requests that
<brendand> ogra_, i don't think any do
<ogra_> ok
<tvoss> brendand, ogra_ I thought we agreed that we would just switch off the trust store operation in smoke testing for now for the location service?
<brendand> tvoss, it can't find that service name
<brendand> tvoss, that's what i'm trying to do now
<oSoMoN> brendand, ogra_: there’s a couple of browser autopilot tests that request geolocation, but they don’t do any interaction past the permission request
<ogra_> tvoss, right ... we are just looking at potential oddities we find during doing that ;)
<tvoss> brendand, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8034473/
<tvoss> brendand, please note that you have to restart the trust-stored portion as ordinary user
<brendand> tvoss, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8034490/
<brendand> tvoss, that's the same command you ran
<tvoss> brendand, that's weird, I'm running on the latest image
<ogra_> tvoss, then the trusted store upstart job should get a dependency on the location service job ;)
<alf_> cihelp: Hi! Any ideas about CI failure https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/225/console "java.io.IOException: Failed to mkdirs: /home/ubuntu/jenkins/workspace/mir-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf"?
<Mirv> popey: umm, I installed http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/gallery-app-click-from-branch/95/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.1040_armhf.click locally and it doesn't start for me...
<ogra_> one that restarts it alongside
<brendand> tvoss, i'll reflash and check again
<tvoss> ogra_, how do I do that?
<popey> Mirv: lemme try
<ogra_> tvoss, start on started :sys:foobar
<ogra_> tvoss, stop on stopped :sys:foobar
<ogra_> in the trust-store upstart job
<tvoss> ogra_, btw: it's :sys:started foobar
<tvoss> ogra_, here is the current setup: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8034531/
<ogra_> i'Äm not so sure the syntax in the brackets is correct
<tvoss> ogra_, it works, so I guess it is, and the upstart syntax checker says it is good
<ogra_> in any case you should start again if the location service gets restarted ;)
<ogra_> add the same or to the start stanza
<ogra_> (well, with sys:started)
<tvoss> ogra_, but I cannot make that an AND with the other start conditions as the signal started might be lost then
<ogra_> if you add an "or" ?
<ogra_> ah no, you actually want an and
<tvoss> ogra_, right, but that imposes problems on system startup
<ogra_> whats all that JOB= mess ß
<ogra_> ?
<tvoss> ogra_, according to upstart docs, that's the way to do it
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> where did you see that ?
<ogra_> look at other upstart jobs :)
<popey> Mirv: wfm
<popey> Mirv: anything specific not working?
<ogra_> tvoss, "start on started JOB=dbus and started JOB=unity8" ... this should just be: "start on started dbus and started unity8"
<Mirv> popey: umm, works after reboot
<popey> ship it
<Mirv> usually things have just launched fine after pkcon local-install
<Mirv> :)
<tvoss> ogra_, it is exactly the same
<ogra_> tvoss, except that is how we write it in all other upstart jobs :)
<ogra_> there is no need to shuffle ENV vars for job names around
<tvoss> ogra_, not in the one that sergiusens gave me for reference, I think it was nuntium
<tvoss> ogra_, JOB is set by upstart itself
<ogra_> i know
<ogra_> still not the syntax we use anywhere else
<ogra_> (except for nuntium apparently ... hadnt seen that yet)
<popey> Mirv: i launched gallery, killed it, upgraded it with pkcon and ran again, all fine
<ogra_> tvoss, this shoudl work and properly restart when locations restarts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8034602/
<Mirv> popey: I tested it now for a bit for videos, editing photos, everything worked. so, uploaded.
<popey> Mirv: sil2100 approved gallery into the store
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> popey, Mirv: thanks guys, so I guess it should be safe now to build a new image then
<Mirv> sil2100: probably, after a small pause of "make sure everything's updated"? :) it's clear in case of archive uploads, but I don't know what kind of processes / cron jobs are involved in the store, if any
<popey> pretty sure if you build now, it will pull from the store during build
<tvoss> ogra_, brendand https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/make-sure-trust-store-restarts-on-location-service-restart/+merge/230599
<brendand> tvoss, if i update the test to restart both, will that MP break that? or will it do no harm?
<tvoss> brendand, it *shouldn't* impact it ... upstart should be clever enough
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 187 building (started: 20140813 10:00) ===
<sil2100> 10:00, nice timing
<nik90> bzoltan: it looks like the packages failed to build in silo-007
<brendand> tvoss, so the last piece is that i have to pass 'TRUST_STORE_PERMISSION_MANAGER_IS_RUNNING_UNDER_TESTING' through - or is it?
<brendand> tvoss, or was that one option and this is a different one?
<tvoss> brendand, nope, that would be required @env variable, to disable trust prompts for location accesses during testing
<brendand> tvoss, so it doesn't seem to be picking it up. i tried initctl set-env as well
<tvoss> brendand, do you set that variable pre-start?
<brendand> tvoss, well i run initctl set-env, then the command you gave to restart the services
<nik90> sil2100: quick question, is it possible to trigger a rebuild of silo-007? Was the build failure due to issues with copy2distro you mentioned earlier?
<tvoss> brendand, got the exact command line for me?
<brendand> tvoss|test, initctl set-env TRUST_STORE_PERMISSION_MANAGER_IS_RUNNING_UNDER_TESTING=1; sudo restart ubuntu-location-service && restart ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored
<psivaa> alf_: sorry, just noticed your ping. i'll take a look
<sil2100> nik90: hey! The issues with copy2distro were only in silo publishing, so only problems with copying the package to the end archive
<sil2100> nik90: so it should be related, but I can re-trigger a build for silo 007 if needed
<tvoss> brendand, from within which job do you run that?
<ev> psivaa: thank you
<alf_> psivaa: great, thanks
<brendand> tvoss, i just run that on the command line
<psivaa> np :)
<nik90> sil2100: looking through the console log at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-007-1-build/140/console, it just says ERROR arm64 marked as FAILED because i386 build FAILED and we may miss arch:all packages
<nik90> sil2100: so I am not sure :)
<tvoss> brendand, then it applies to the session upstart instance, you need to run sudo initctl set-env ...
<tvoss> brendand, the location service (which is interpreting the env variable) lives on the system bus
<tvoss> brendand, or better: lives with the system upstart instance
<brendand> tvoss, ah but 'initctl: Not permissible to modify PID 1 job environment'
<brendand> tvoss, that's a problem :/
<tvoss> brendand, right, that's why I proposed the upstart job override
<alf_> psivaa: FYI, mir-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/228 also failed with the same error
<sil2100> nik90: from the PPA I see that it failed building for both amd64 and i386, so something is wrong it seems
<nik90> sil2100: I will talk to bzoltan to see if he can fix it on his end
<brendand> tvoss, you mean i would need to write a new override file that does that, or would the one in lxc-android-config be able to do it?
<tvoss> brendand, I would propose adjusting the one in lxc-android-config
<brendand> tvoss, is 'exec TRUST_STORE_PERMISSION_MANAGER_IS_RUNNING_UNDER_TESTING=1 /usr/bin/ubun
<brendand> tu-location-serviced --bus system --provider $provider $poptions' right?
<brendand> tvoss, i mean is ubuntu-location-serviced what is looking for that to be set?
<tvoss> brendand, yup :)
<brendand> y no work then :/
<brendand> tvoss, might i also have to set it for the trust-stored?
<tvoss> brendand, nope
<tvoss> brendand, let me have a look at the override job again
<brendand> tvoss, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8035015/
<psivaa> alf_: yea, we had similar issues with that node a couple of days before i guess. Looks like it has some filesystem issues. i'll create a task to reinstall it with fginther's consent. but for now it's fixed: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/229/console
<brendand> tvoss, that's just for now - obviously i'll make sure it's not always set
<ogra_> brendand, urgh
<alf_> psivaa: thanks
<ogra_> can you please properly export that ?
<brendand> ogra_, i can - but i'm just trying to get it to work for now
<brendand> ogra_, i have to use env - got it
<ogra_> brendand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8035040/ ... and have your test call: "setprop custom.location.testing true"
<ogra_> (you might need env too ... test it :) )
<brendand> agh, why is it not working...
<brendand> maybe it will be easier just to have autopilot accept the prompt...
<brendand> tvoss, is there any trace that the location service leaves of being started in testing mode - a log file anywhere?
<tvoss> brendand, nope, not for testing mode
<tvoss> brendand, the easiest way: just remove the trust db, reboot, try to access
<brendand> tvoss, i rebooted, restarted the service with the variable set (i believe) and still get the dialog. and trust.db is created
<brendand> tvoss, finally works
<brendand> tvoss, yes if trust.db exists then it won't work
<brendand> tvoss, is that right?
<tvoss> brendand, nope, if the env variable is set, the location service does not even reach out to the trust-store
<brendand> ogra_, if i go 'setprop custom.location.testing "true"' then i don't see it in getprop
<brendand> ogra_, what am i doing wrong?
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo setprop custom.location.testing "true"
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ getprop |grep location|grep testing
<ogra_> [custom.location.testing]: [true]
<ogra_> brendand, not sure ... missing sudo ?
<brendand> ogra_, seems like it. setprop is silent about that
<brendand> not even an error code...
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> android :)
<davmor2> sil2100: accounts → settings app is still playing up so I don't know what got rebroken there but if you hit the back button in accounts you are left with what looks like a crashed phone
<sil2100> uh? Crashed phone? i.e. no unity8?
<brendand> ogra_, ok i need to push this to lxc-android-config then
<ogra_> brendand, the changed uppstart job ?
<ogra_> give me a final pastebin and i'll upload :)
<brendand> ogra_, your pastebin was almost there. the variable has to be a string though
<brendand> ogra_, needs quotes around
<ogra_> AROUND TEH VALUE ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8035295/
<ogra_> OOPS
<ogra_> sorry for the shouting
<brendand> ogra_, i thought 'has ogra finally snapped ?'
<ogra_> haha
<brendand> ogra_, for the avoidance of doubt, here's my file which works http://paste.ubuntu.com/8035296/
<brendand> ogra_, they should be indentical though
<brendand> identical
<ogra_> ok, i'll land that
<ogra_> hmpf, 187 gre quite a bit again
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> *grew
<ogra_> another 4MB for the tarball ...
 * ogra_ waits for the changelog ... this isnt good ... 
<brendand> hmm one issue that's foreseeable - can autopilot tests run under sudo?
<brendand> need to try and find that out
<ogra_> i think plars' setup for the new non-root adbd puts a blanket sudo allowance in place
<ogra_> so you should be able to do something like "adb shell sudo foobar"
<brendand> ogra_, does phablet-click-test run with the phablet user?
<ogra_> that will indeed not work at home ... and we cant have an interactive sudo prompt across adb
<ogra_> not yet, but it will have to
<brendand> ogra_, i'll ask plars about it when he's online
<ogra_> i'm actually trying to finish that stuff today
<brendand> ogra_, but this would have to be something that happens in ci - it's not something i could fix in the test itself?
<ogra_> well, if you call sudo you will need a password
<ogra_> and do something like: adb shell "echo 12345 | sudo -S foobar"
<ogra_> while the automated infra can just put a fully open sudoers file in place thats not really something we can easily do for home testing
<ogra_> come on bot ... i see 187 on the server already
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 187 DONE (finished: 20140813 11:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/187.changes ===
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> dpm, argh ... your new spellchecker stuff eats a lot of extra space :(
<dpm> ogra_, "my" spellchecker?
 * sil2100 goes for lunch
<dbarth> hi
<dbarth> cihelp?
<psivaa> hello
<dbarth> psivaa: hi
<dbarth> i'd like to clean merge a barnch without landing, cause i have a new set of changes to go
<dbarth> this is for ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<dbarth> the stuff in silo 13
<psivaa> dbarth: for silo, i think you'd need trainguard
<dbarth> what's best? stack branches there?
<psivaa> trainguards: ^ is that something you guys could answer?
<ogra_> dpm, "the spellchecker" :)
<dpm> ogra_, I don't know much about it, tbh, but I'm interested. What's taking up the space. Are there lots of packages? Or just a few packages that are quite big?
<ogra_> dpm, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/187.changes ... see the list of added packages ... the make up 4MB extra on the tarball (likely something between 20-30B unpacked on the rootfs)
<ogra_> *MB
<ogra_> *they
<ogra_> sigh ...
 * ogra_ will really sign up for a typing course ...
<Mirv> dbarth: so you'd want to get the changes merged to trunk but not actually published, since you have more changes coming in? couldn't you just include the old silo's branches to the new silo (or reuse + reconfigure the old silo)?
<dpm> ogra_, ok, I see it. Why have those particular myspell-* packages have been added, are they dependencies of the updated keyboard layouts?
<ogra_> might be ... let me check
<ogra_> yep ... llooks like keyboard http://paste.ubuntu.com/8035629/
<ogra_> (scroll down for the summary)
<dbarth> Mirv: we'er going to just reuse the silo, yes
<dbarth> Mirv: ie stack all subsequent changes to ussoa/master
<dbarth> and take some extra bits
<Mirv> dbarth: ok, just ping us when you've all the branches listed and we can reconfigure the silo
<dbarth> i'll cry in a bit to get a reconfig ;)
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: http://bit.ly/1l1Bsoh
<davmor2> jibel, sil2100: youtube bug is fixed by the latest version of the scope in the store by the look of it \o/
<jibel> davmor2, right, I saw the update. thx
<jibel> sil2100, bug 1356325 and bug 1356331 on 187
<ubot5> bug 1356325 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "[regression #187] Video playback hangs " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356325
<ubot5> bug 1356331 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/thumbnailer/vs-thumb:5:g_malloc0_n:gst_amc_codec_get_input_buffers:gst_amc_video_dec_configure_self:gst_amc_video_dec_set_format:gst_video_decoder_setcaps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356331
<ogra_> brendand, lication change uploaded ...
<brendand> ogra_, do you think putting the location-service in testing mode is something we might do in the jenkins job, or should it be specific to each test/suite?
<sergiusens> ogra_: tvoss right, the JOB in nuntium is wrong; it's a leftover for when I had a much more complicated start up stanza before migrating the logic to the daemon itself (to check for ofono)
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, it works that way too ... i wouldnt say its wrong per-se :)
<ogra_> just not the syntax we normally use
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, wrong in being neat :-)
<sil2100> jibel: thanks! Did you talk with the media-hub guys about it?
<sil2100> jibel: also, if you could get davmor2 to confirm this issue I would add it to our blocker list
<jibel> sil2100, yes, they said this bug already existed but I disagree ig it already existed it happens really frequently now and with videos that used to work
<mterry> sil2100, hello!  So for bug 1355726...  I'm worried that it's not reproducable
<ubot5> bug 1355726 in unity8 (Ubuntu) " image 185 --wipe causes unity 8 not to show up on first boot (after welcome wizard) " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355726
<mterry> sil2100, did you happen to hit it yet (if you tried)
<mterry> ?
<sil2100> mterry: hey, I didn't try reproducing it yet, but I know davmor2 had no problems getting it to happen, and I think ogra_ also might have seen that
<sil2100> davmor2: ^?
<mterry> sil2100, last comment from davmor2 said he couldn't hit it anymore
<jibel> mterry, I reproduced it yesterday on mako with --wipe. I can try again with latest image.
<ogra_> well, i did see it on a non-mako device with a very early image there ... i wouldnt count my experience into that bug for now
<mterry> jibel, sil2100: I tried quite a few times to hit it yesterday, no success  :-/  I guess it's just a numbers game
<ogra_> mterry, my issue was that there was no ~/.pam_environment created at all after the wizard ran
<ogra_> (so i couldnt set language etc)
<mterry> ogra_, huh...
<ogra_> i guess it crashed before it could create it
<jibel> if the serial of the device is a prime number then you're affected ;)
<ogra_> back then the wizard was still pretty crashy ... i didnt try with a newer version
<davmor2> mterry: I have a horrible feeling that it is a race condition of some sort so I'll keep a close eye and try to reproduce after I get some other testing done, if jibel has time he can certainly try,  Is there anything else useful we can  get from the system if we get into that state again though?
<sergiusens> robru: hey, new feature for silos; can we make the testplan link automatic?
<mterry> davmor2, very possibly...  contents of /home/phablet/.cache/upstart and /var/log/ would both help
<davmor2> mterry: also from the work I and Saviq did I think that the Wizzard seems to remain open.  But I'll keep an eye out
<mterry> davmor2, huh..
 * mterry is trying to reproduce again, this time with image 187
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: http://bit.ly/1l1Bsoh
<jibel> mterry, I just reproduced bug 1355726 and kept the device in the black screen state. what info do you need?
<ubot5> bug 1355726 in unity8 (Ubuntu) " image 185 --wipe causes unity 8 not to show up on first boot (after welcome wizard) " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355726
<mterry> jibel, ooh!  you unlucky devil
<mterry> jibel, ok...  can you do a "ps aux | grep -e wizard -e unity8" just to see what's running right now?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, I only guided davmor2 through some fact finding, but didn't get much anywhere
<jibel> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8036188/
<Saviq> mterry, don't get fooled ↑ unity8-dash is just in a respawn-loop there
<mterry> Saviq, OK...
<mterry> jibel, so do you see the greeter?
<mterry> jibel, but no dash?
<jibel> mterry, I see the top panel and everything else is black
<jibel> mterry, no greeter, no dash, no wizard, no spinner
<mterry> jibel: you never see the greeter?  just goes straight to panel? hhmmm
<mterry> Saviq, was the "UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed" message only in unity8-dash?
<mterry> jibel, does /home/phablet/.pam_environment exist?
<Saviq> jibel, wait, if you press the power button, greeter gets in doesn't it?
<Saviq> jibel, you mean that you unlocked the phone and there's no dash?
<renatu> hey guys I am facing this error while building my packages on silo 4 : 1: LLVM ERROR: Cannot select: intrinsic %llvm.x86.sse41.pblendvb
<renatu> any idea about that?
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> i heard those kinds of problems were blocking migration to release last night
<tvoss> davmor2, ping
<tedg> davmor2, Would you have some time to make sure silo5 doesn't break anything for you?
<tedg> davmor2, You shouldn't notice anything different with it :-)
<seb128> kenvandine, renatu: that's being investigated, was discussed earlier on #ubuntu-devel
<davmor2> tedg: if I shouldn't notice anything different why do we need it ;)
<davmor2> tvoss: hello
<tvoss> davmor2, what tedg just asked about :)
<renatu> bfiller, ^^^
<davmor2> tvoss, tedg: yeap on it
<tedg> davmor2, Cool, thanks!
<renatu> seb128, thanks
<tvoss> davmor2, awesome, thank you
<davmor2> jhodapp: music and it plays \o/
<jhodapp> davmor2, yay! :)
<jhodapp> davmor2, so happy to have the bug fixed
<davmor2> jhodapp: and like one after another over and over :D
<jhodapp> lol, you mean it's just working now!? ;)
<renatu> seb128, should we wait that get fixed before release the silo?
<davmor2> jhodapp: you just need to work on getting the browser plugin now ;)
<seb128> renatu, not sure, check with sil2100 or doko I guess?
<jhodapp> davmor2, alexabreu and jgdx are working on that :)
<jhodapp> davmor2, I'm working on getting mp3 seeking working again now
<davmor2> jhodapp: \o/
<jibel> Saviq, mterry sorry was OTP, here is what I see http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/1355726.png
<jibel> Saviq, if I press the power button there is no greeter, just the indicator panel
<Saviq> jibel, yes, but you can pull in the launcher
<mterry> jibel, but never a greeter?  that's weird
<Saviq> huh
<jibel> Saviq, no I can only pull indicators
<Saviq> yikes, wonder what happened there then
<jibel> mterry, ~/.pam_environment exists
<mterry> jibel, the symptoms you are describing make no sense ;)
<davmor2> jibel: is there data in it?
<jibel> mterry, thank you, that's why I took a screenshot to prove I am not insane ;)
<davmor2> I can confirm that is what I was seeing too
<jibel> davmor2, in ~/.pam_environment there is locale and papersize env variables
<mterry> jibel, I don't think pam_environment is a big clue to this, I just wanted to confirm it's different than a similar issue ogra_ saw a while back, where he didn't have a pam_environment file
<davmor2> mterry: yeah ogra_ asked me yesterday if it had anything in it so I was just checking here too
<jibel> mterry, in /var/crash I've a crash for unity8-dash and maliit-server
<mterry> jibel, yeah... Saviq said he discovered that unity8-dash is just aborting over and over.  So that doesn't surprise me
<mterry> maliit-server is a little odder
<davmor2> bfiller: messaging app, new message, add a name from contacts and it moves over under the back arrow by the look of it, I completely forgot to file a bug so I will do that now
<jibel> mterry, Saviq unity8-dash crash: https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=/usr/bin/unity8-dash%3A6%3Aqt_message_fatal%3AQMessageLogger%3A%3Afatal%3AQList%3AUbuntuScreen%3A%3AcustomEvent%3A_dl_runtime_resolve
<mterry> jibel, yeah... looks like an intentional abort because the environment isn't what it wants
<jibel> it sounds quite popular
<mterry> Saviq, so unity8-dash I could understand if it can't connect to Mir.  But the problem with the greeter / launcher must be different, eh?
<mterry> jibel, can I see /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/unity8.log?
<jibel> mterry, yes
<mterry> jibel, and I suppose unity8-dash.log while there
<mterry> thanks!
<jibel> mterry, http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/1355726_logs.tgz all of /var/log and /home/phablet/.cache/upstart
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, that one baffles me
<Saviq> mterry, but *maybe* it's a symptom of the same
<Saviq> mterry, if dash isn't there, maybe the dash communicator gets weird
<mterry> jibel, I've been re-flashing all morning, still no luck to hit it myself  :(
<jibel> mterry, I'm sorry for you
<mterry> :)
<Saviq> mterry, looking at the example https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/c2b19e56-22f2-11e4-9d72-fa163e373683
<Saviq> mterry, procEnviron is rather scarce
<mterry> jibel, OK.  so yeah, these logs show unity8-dash dying all over, and unity8 working just fine (it thinks)
<Saviq> mterry, and it's a pattern among https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=/usr/bin/unity8-dash%3A6%3Aqt_message_fatal%3AQMessageLogger%3A%3Afatal%3AQList%3AUbuntuScreen%3A%3AcustomEvent%3A_dl_runtime_resolve
<mterry> Saviq, good point
<mterry> Saviq, I'm going to intentionally mess up my unity8-dash run job and see if that causes the problem with unity8
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, was thinking the same
<Saviq> mterry, but the ProcEnviron is scary
<mterry> Saviq, yeah...  I just want to see which side is the root cause  :)
<Saviq> mterry, like upstart wouldn't pass the environ to the process
<Saviq> mterry, because with list-env you can see all the bells'n'whistles
<mterry> true...
<mterry> an upstart bug would be fun...
<ricmm> anyone who can publish a silo for me? 018
<mterry> Saviq, ok, a failing unity8-dash job does not bring unity down.  So it's some shared awfulness between the two
<mterry> Saviq, and the unity8-dash.conf job looks so innocent
<charles> jdstrand, ping
<jdstrand> charles: hey
<charles> jdstrand, I had a question for you about apparmor dbus security
<charles> jdstrand, I need to add a new system service that will hold the /dev/alarm lock and handle wakeups
<charles> right now indicator-datetime is calling the platform-api to do this s.t. the user's wakeup alarms trigger a hardware wakeup alarm
<charles> but push needs these too, and it looks like only a single process can hold onto /dev/alarm
<charles> so I'm thinking a small service that takes dbus requests from push and from datetime, and holds that alarm lock
<charles> jdstrand, iirc when I was adding dbus-visible properties to indicator-datetime you were the Answer Man wrt how to do it correctly wrt security
<charles> jdstrand, so with that long prologue out of the way, is there anything I need to take into account when writing this?
<charles> it would be a simple dbus API along the same lines of what usensorsd does for haptic
<jdstrand> charles: do untrusted (aka confined) apps need to access this new service, or is it only other services that access it?
<charles> jdstrand, iiuc only indicator-datetime and push will be using for the time being
<charles> jdstrand, the scope for that might expand in the future if we need some kind of alarm-aware cron system for end users
<charles> jdstrand, but that creep would be post-RTM
<jdstrand> charles: that would also be a separate service
<jdstrand> charles: if only services that aren't used by apps or trusted helpers are using the new service, there is no special requirement
<jdstrand> charles: I have to step away for a few minutes, I'll be back in a few
<jdstrand> charles: (feel free to type here, I read backscroll)
<jibel> mterry, can I reboot my device and use it for something else or you need more info?
<mterry> jibel, sorry was in meeting
<mterry> jibel, uh...  I don't want to stop you from having your device
<mterry> jibel, I still am unsure what to do with the info I have.  But I'm not sure holding on to the device for now will help
<jibel> mterry, I can always reflash it if you need
<mterry> jibel, yeah seems reliable for yolu
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: http://bit.ly/1l1Bsoh
<mterry> jibel, do you do anything specific when going through the wizard?
<mterry> jibel, like, do you always set up wifi and such?
<mterry> change language...
<jibel> mterry, I select French and set up wifi
<brendand> plars, hey
<plars> brendand: hi
<brendand> plars, almost got a fix sorted for camera-app, but it's going to involve the test running under sudo
<plars> heh
<plars> ouch
<plars> brendand: that sorta throws a kink in things I guess
<plars> brendand: why would it need sudo? any other ways you've found around it?
<brendand> plars, because it has to restart the location service, which runs on the system bus
<brendand> plars, not much else we can do. unless..
<brendand> tvoss - would preseeding the trust db require root as well?
<tvoss> brendand, nope, it would be per user
<ogra_> brendand, ugh, why ?
<ogra_> brendand, you would only need to run the one getprop under sudo
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> setprop
<brendand> ogra_, and the service restart
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but not the whole test :)
<ogra_> that would taint the results quite a bit :)
<davmor2> tvoss, tedg: so I can open all the apps and trusted helpers that I can think of and everything seems fine
<brendand> ogra_, no true. so would i use sudo -A?
<tvoss> davmor2, try using the browser together with a few apps and see if the browser is correctly stopped (by inspecting top ideally)
<tvoss> tedg, ^
<ogra_> brendand, echo <passwd> | sudo -S <command>
<davmor2> tvoss: sure
<tedg> Yeah, I usually start a bunch of webapps and then do a "ps -ef  | grep oxide" after closing them.
<tedg> davmor2, Our issued before (that ogra_ found) was when they were OOM'd. So you really should start enough that OOM gets involved.
<ogra_> brendand, though we dont have a password set atm, i guess a plain sudo call would work as well until we dont have that setup anymore
<tedg> davmor2, You might have to play some of ogra_'s webapp games :-)
<ogra_> or use a device with less ram :)
<ogra_> like a non-mako ;)
<davmor2> right lots of apps and webapps open then
<tedg> ogra_, That's just crazy talk! ;-)
<ogra_> 6+ webapps are enough for me to make the first ones getting restarted
<brendand> ogra_, ok. will we eventually have a password?
<davmor2> ogra_: no the ppa is installed on my mako :P
<davmor2> ogra_: I'll just open more apps
<ogra_> brendand, yes and no :)
<mterry> Saviq, OK..  So this unity8-dash issue could be explained by unity8  being borked.  If it's not properly responding on its socket, the dash would give that same error...
<ogra_> davmor2, right, i think my mako starts with around 10-15 apps
<mterry> Saviq, meaning all signs would point to unity8 being messed up somehow.  Not sure how though.  it's log is clean
<ogra_> brendand, we will ship completely without password, but you wont be able to enable dev-mode without setting one
<brendand> ogra_, how will that impact ci?
<Saviq> mterry, weeelll... and then ProcEnviron...
<brendand> ogra_, so i'll have to update the test some point in the near future?
<mterry> Saviq, I was talking to jodh about it.  He reminded me that apport strips ProcEnviron for security reasons
<ogra_> brendand, well, as i told you this morning, i think plars has a blanket sudoers file he puts in place
<Saviq> mterry, oh ok
<mterry> Saviq, so we are probably setting it up correctly and it just can't talk to unity8
<mterry> jibel, you said you could interact with panel indicators?
<plars> ogra_: no, it doesn't run the autopilot tests under sudo. We just use phablet-test-run for running the autopilot tests
<ogra_> brendand, so during smoke you might be able to run everything with NOPASSWD
<ogra_> plars, right, but you use a NOPASSWD sudoers for bits needing root
<plars> ogra_: brendand: and phablet-test-run runs things as the phablet user. afaik, running autopilot tests under root just doesn't work. Nor would it be good since that's not how the user is going to run them
<brendand> plars, we don't want the test to run as root, just specific commands that we specify sudo for
<ogra_> plars, right, we dont plan anything like that
<plars> brendand: ah, I misunderstood then. Yes, you could do that
<plars> I don't think I actually have that getting updated yet though
<davmor2> ogra_, Saviq: hmmm okay I opened lots of apps no the scope is dead
<plars> brendand: did you already make this change to the camera-app test?
<Saviq> davmor2, "the scope"?
<davmor2> Saviq: the apps scope does nothing
<Saviq> davmor2, sounds like 1295623
<Saviq> bug #1295623
<ubot5> bug 1295623 in Unity 8 "Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295623
<brendand> plars, no - i need some code from tvoss and ogra_ to land first
<Saviq> davmor2, or do other apps work?
<charles> jdstrand, sorry for disappearing mid-discussion, I got called away :)
<Saviq> davmor2, can you launch apps from launcher still?
<brendand> plars, but then i will need to add some calls to commands requiring sudo in the camera-app tests
<charles> jdstrand, I agree, it sounds like there would be no special requirement for this
<Saviq> davmor2, is it maybe being apported?
<plars> brendand: ok, tell me when you are going to do it, and I'll make sure that I've landed the bits on the ci side to give you sudoers permission
<charles> since only push and indicator-datetime would be calling it
<davmor2> Saviq: yes I can open apps from the launcher, yes other apps work, I don't see anything apporting
<ogra_> brendand, the lxc-android-config change landed already
<davmor2> Saviq: root@ubuntu-phablet:/var/crash# ps aux | grep apport
<davmor2> root     13066  0.0  0.0   4776   644 pts/58   S+   15:40   0:00 grep --color=auto apport
<brendand> ogra_, i thought so, thanks
<Saviq> davmor2, how about | grep unity8-dash, is it suspended maybe?
<brendand> ogra_, and i don't necessarily need tvoss 's change either so i'll just go ahead and implement this
<ogra_> ++
<davmor2> Saviq: root@ubuntu-phablet:/var/crash# ps aux | grep unity8-dash
<davmor2> phablet   2599  1.9  7.8 447824 147672 ?       Ssl  13:52   2:09 unity8-dash --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/unity8-dash.desktop
<davmor2> root     13264  1.0  0.0   4780   644 pts/58   S+   15:41   0:00 grep --color=auto unity8-dash
<Saviq> davmor2, so not suspended, just hanging
<Saviq> davmor2, please SIGSEGV it
<Saviq> davmor2, make sure there's no .crash for it first
<Saviq> davmor2, and apport-bug it to launchpad after that
<brendand> well actually, it would make the test cleaner (one service to restart instead of two)
<nik90> Saviq: I think I have the same issue
<nik90> davmor2: did unity8 just freeze up on you?
<nik90> davmor2: everything else works like app launching, switching , app themselves etc
<brendand> tvoss, with you branch, if i restart ubuntu-location-service with sudo, will ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored also be restarted with sudo?
<davmor2> nik90: only the dash everything else works
<brendand> tvoss, because i thought that would stop it from working
<tvoss> brendand, the trust-stored lives in the user session
<nik90> davmor2: yup that's the issue I am facing
<tvoss> brendand, so no sudo
<mterry> Saviq, jibel: choosing french seems to kill unity8-dash (though I don't see the unity8-side problems you do)
<jdstrand> charles: ok, cool. if apps end up needing direct access or can obtain access through a non-trusted helper, then feel free to ping me or another member of the security
<sergiusens> rsalveti: robru can I get a silo for line 36?
<Saviq> mterry, I KNEW IT
<Saviq> mterry, it's the french!
<Saviq> mterry, wonder if it's specific to french or just any language will do ;)
<Saviq> mterry, sounds like maybe .pam_environment isn't created properly / picked up properly when created by the wizard?
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> Saviq, thanks ... nobody belives me if i claim that :P
<jibel> mterry, Polish must kill it too. I suppose that's the language zyga selected.
<Saviq> jibel, imagine so
<Saviq> jibel, touché, too!
<sil2100> ogra_: boing
<sil2100> davmor2, popey: boing
<Saviq> sil2100, you drank too much today
<Saviq> sil2100, your ping sounds weird
<ogra_> sil2100, running over with another meeting, i'll come over soon
<sil2100> uh oh!
<mterry> so presumably any change kills it -- probably some side effect of what u-s-s does when setting language
<ogra_> mterry, when i installed the wizard was completely broken ... (you fixed it the next day) so i tried to just use settings to set the language and timezone ... u-s-s never created that file
<Laney> u-s-s does not create that file
<ogra_> Laney, accountservice should though
<Laney> yep
<ogra_> Laney, and u-s-s talks to it
<Laney> doesn't mean u-s-s creates it
<Laney> there was a polkit problem that mterry uploaded a workaround for
<ogra_> well, my process of selecting a language in u-s-s never created it :)
<robru> sergiusens, done
<davmor2> sil2100: sorry badly timed loo trip and now I can't get on the ho
<mterry> Saviq, what's the story with mir_socket_trusted vs mir_socket?
<Saviq> dednick, ↑
<Saviq> mterry, the trusted one is for trusted helpers
<Saviq> AFAIK
<mterry> Saviq, are they both supposed to exist?  In my reproduction of this problem, /run/user/32011/mir_socket doesn't exist, which is what we point unity8-dash at
<mterry> but mir_socket_trusted does exist
<dednick> mterry: the trusted socket is a preauthenticated connection.
<dednick> mterry: they are both supposed to exist.
<mterry> dednick, hrm
<mterry> dednick, do you know why one might not?
<mterry> I guess that might be a Mir question
<Saviq> mterry, yes, they both need to exist
<Saviq> mterry, only reason why one of them would not (that I can think of)
<Saviq> mterry, is that...
<dednick> mterry: yeah. probably. the mir_socket is created by default by the mir options as far as i know
<Saviq> no, I can't think of that
<Saviq> dednick, well, it's pointed to by MIR_HOST_SERVER_FILE or so
<Saviq> dednick, but if that wouldn't be set
<Saviq> then the trusted one wouldn't be there
<mterry> dednick, what determines where mir_socket_trusted goes?
<mterry> dednick, does it base off of where mir_socket should go?
<Saviq> mterry, I'd say it does
<dednick> Saviq: hm. i think the trusted one is explicitly set in the unity8 upstart conf
<Saviq> mterry, only thing that "enables" it is the _TRUSTED_NAME=1
<Saviq> dednick, naah, it's just enabled no?
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/trusted-socket.prompt-file/+merge/227051 ?
<Saviq> the PROMPT_FILE thing?
<Saviq> why is this PROMPT and not TRUSTED btw :|
<mterry> Saviq, dednick: yes, confirmed in Mir code it just adds a suffix
<mterry> So both should be there or neither...
<mterry> This needs Mir folks now, moving to #ubuntu-mir
<Saviq> PING
<davmor2> sil2100: I can confirm the video freezing issue
<plars> sil2100: well, gallery app ran at least, and it looks terrible: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/187:20140813.1:20140811.1/9645/
<sil2100> davmor2: ouch, is it easy to reproduce?
<plars> I'll try running it locally
<robru> sergiusens, sorry I didn't understand. are you talking about the testplan link in the spreadsheet? nothing to do about that. if the cell contains only a URL, google will linkify it, if the cell contains more than just one single url (two urls or a url and some text) then it won't linkify it.
<davmor2> sil2100: yes play a video, works fine after the first one though
<davmor2> ohhhhhh jhodapp I just played a 4:53 video from the youtube scope and it played without exiting,  trying a much longer one now to see if that plays
<ogra_> davmor2, youtube doesnt use media-hub
<ogra_> so that wont help ... you need to test actual videos
<davmor2> ogra_: no but it stays open now and it didn't use to
<ogra_> right, but thats the bultin player of oxide ... usin software rendering etc
<ogra_> has nothing to do with the media-player or even media-hub
<davmor2> ogra_: such a spoilsport ;)
 * ogra_ will leave that to jhodapp 
<jhodapp> ogra_, yes that's right
<jhodapp> media-hub integration is in the works by the web team
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> davmor2: so, as our QA expert, do you nominate it as a blocker? ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: Yes it is obviously broken and jhodapp hasn't got nearly enough work to do ;)
<jhodapp> davmor2, very funny! :)
<kenvandine> jhodapp, you eat bugs for breakfast!
<jhodapp> kenvandine, I do, they go great with Cheerios! :)
<kenvandine> :)
<davmor2> jhodapp: on a fresh reboot play a video you'll see what we mean
<jhodapp> davmor2, play a video where?
<davmor2> jhodapp: local video on a device
<jhodapp> davmor2, and then what happens?
<davmor2> jhodapp: about 30seconds in it hangs
<jhodapp> davmor2, totally normal...that bug has been around since we switched to Qt 5.2
<davmor2> jhodapp: you sure?  I'd not seen it until recent images.  Maybe I was just lucky
<davmor2> tvoss, tedg: so I have a bunch of apps and webapps and browser open and I'm switching between them quite happily
<jhodapp> davmor2, positive, it's possible the timing of it happening has changed, but its always been random for me since this first started happening
<davmor2> ah that might be why then,  it seems to happen on the first video after a reboot now fairly reliably for jibel popey and I
<jhodapp> davmor2, yes...the timing has changed over the past few months too...like I said it's random and has always been there
<jhodapp> davmor2, since Qt 5.2
<davmor2> jhodapp: and you haven't fixed it yet?  Shame on you ;)
<ogra_> yeah, bad guy ... hasnt re-written Qt 5.2 yet :P
<davmor2> hahaha
<jhodapp> davmor2, :)
<davmor2> ogra_: ouch yes there is
<davmor2> wrong channel
<ogra_> heh
<jhodapp> davmor2, btw, my plan is to work to fix the video issues once I fix the mp3 seeking/memory eating issue
<davmor2> jhodapp: then stop hanging around here chatting and start fixin' already ;)  good luck by the way I think you might need it
<jhodapp> davmor2, haha, thanks!
<jhodapp> :)
<davmor2> sil2100: so according to jhodapp that video issue has been around for a while, so even though it should be a blocker if it was in the last promoted then it isn't right? it's just an annoying one :)
<jhodapp> davmor2, I was surprised that it wasn't a blocker when it first popped up when Qt 5.2 landed
<jhodapp> davmor2, that and image 87 introduced a lower video framerate that should have been a blocker
<sil2100> Those were times when the rules were a bit different ;)
<jhodapp> apparently :)
<sil2100> jhodapp, davmor2: but was that so easily reproducible before as well?
<jhodapp> sil2100, yes, you just had to possibly play a bit longer
<sil2100> Ok, then I'll remove it from blockers and leave it in the issues list
<jhodapp> sil2100, back during the Malta sprint, it would take around 15 mins of playback to get there
<davmor2> sil2100: apparently it wasn't as noticeable as it happened randomly now it is happen more reliably
<ogra_> so we can claim 187 got mmore reliable than former images :)
<ogra_> awesome :)
<sil2100> I'm not sure if I should be happy about that or not ;)
<jhodapp> davmor2, it has to do with graphic buffer allocation, so perhaps the new Mir 0.6.0 landing influenced the timing (just a wild guess)
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<davmor2> jhodapp: okay so it's all kgunn's fault then :)
<davmor2> anyway teatime :)
<jhodapp> :)
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, kgunn also grew our images by 4MB
<ogra_> for nothing !
<sil2100> ;)
<sergiusens> robru: I'm talking about, if the trunk to land is media-hub; have the spreadsheet or  dashboard check if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/media-hub exists and add it there so we don't have to copy paste all the time :)
<robru> sergiusens, hmm
<robru> sergiusens, unfortunately i don't have any way to check that... you can't do cross-domain HTTP requests in JS.
<robru> sergiusens, could just make the link blindly...
<sergiusens> robru: maybe just create the linnk and when people click on it; it would prove a missing testplan?
<sergiusens> yeah, blindly
<robru> sergiusens, the question then is, how can I parse the 'root' from an MP list that has multiple projects in it?
<sil2100> Ok, need to EOD earlier today, see you tomorrow everyone o/
<sergiusens> robru: one for each? Isn't the canonical form lp:[team-name]/[project-name]/[branch-name] ?
<sergiusens> robru: the logic is already there for locking silos, right?
<robru> sergiusens, no... "the logic" isn't "there". locking silos happens in a python script that runs in jenkins. no way to communicate that into the spreadsheet. what you want can only be done either by JS or by "spreadsheet formulas" that don't have access to that.
<robru> sergiusens, but also this falls apart because there isn't a 1:1 relationship between "source package names" and "test plans"
<sergiusens> robru: can't the python script be JSified?
<sergiusens> robru: I know that's true for dialer-app and friends
<robru> sergiusens, I... what? No.
<sergiusens> robru: where it would be easy to setup a redirect
<robru> sergiusens, I am not porting citrain to run inside of a google spreadsheet. You can not pay me enough to make that happen.
<sergiusens> robru: lol; just the logic for creating the links, not the locking itself!
<sergiusens> robru: I wish to edit the spreadsheet the least I can; reason for which I seldom write where the testplan is and just hope people can infer where it is after following qa policies
<sergiusens> qa policies of where they should be, that is
<robru> sergiusens, right, the problem isn't parsing the source package name from the URL, that's a trivial regex. The problem is looking at a spreadsheet cell that contains a dozen URLs with half a dozen different source package names and knowing which one is the one with the test plan. if the result is more than one URL, then google won't linkify it
<sergiusens> robru: true; if the link is just in the dashboard it's good enough for me; anyways, just a thought, not a req :-)
<sergiusens> robru: wrt to the sheet, we already have the link problem with testplans anyways
<sergiusens> Ursinha: ^ for the airline perhaps :-)
<robru> sergiusens, not to mention https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/mtp vs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/ciborium (note how one is TestPlan and one is TestPlans). I really don't think there's a programmatic way of determining this.
<sergiusens> robru: the ones without the s are wrong actually
<sergiusens> robru: I checked the original email wrt to location
<robru> sergiusens, there's more without than with!
 * sergiusens sighs
<robru> sergiusens, there would need to be a massive wiki cleanup effort before this would even be slightly feasible.
<robru> sergiusens, if such a wiki cleanup were to happen, I suppose I could add a 'testplan' link after every source package name on the whole dashboard, and then it would just be up to you to guess which one was the one that had the test plan in it.
<sergiusens> robru: it's already a pain to find manually too fwiw
<robru> sergiusens, for example look at row 26. the test plan link is for unity8, but that silo contains unity8, unity-scope-click, unity-scope-scopes, etc... I have no way of parsing 'unity-scope-scopes' and inferring that that should link to the unity8 test plan, without keeping some kind of giant list stored somewhere.
<sergiusens> robru: yeah; it would be nice to have a master document that links everything together
<sergiusens> a launchpad entry perhaps :-)
<robru> heh
<Ursinha> sergiusens: noted :)
<sergiusens> Ursinha: so in summary, central place to match a testplan to a project (launchpad I would guess) and making it easy from whatever dashboard to access them from a silo (or whatever the new name is)
<robru> Ursinha, make all my problems go away! Ursinha !!!
<robru> ;-)
<Ursinha> lol
<plars> brendand: the pieces I needed to land for sudo support are in now
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: http://bit.ly/1l1Bsoh
<davmor2> Apparently having a concert that is 2hourish long playing on flo from youtube makes the device VERY!!!!! Hot.  Also it eats about 75% of the battery too
<davmor2> but the on a plus side the sound and video were amazing :)
<davmor2> Chipaca: did you change your twitter password after releasing that video?
<thostr_> fginther: ping
<fginther> thostr_, one moment, in a call
<thostr_> fginther: ok
<asac> anyone knows about silo 4 case?
<asac> robru: ?
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): fginther | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: http://bit.ly/1l1Bsoh
<fginther> thostr_, I'm free now
<thostr_> fginther: cool
<thostr_> not sure how much asac already told you
<thostr_> but we experience massive problems with jenkins when running tests for scopes
<thostr_> problem is when jenkins is heavily loaded (>10)
<thostr_> then scope framework timeouts kick in which eventually fail our tests
<thostr_> (when load is > than 10 then even a simple exec takes like 4 secs)
<thostr_> so, would it be possible to limit the number of jobs jenkins runs in parallel?
<bfiller> robru: I need a silo for line 35 please
<fginther> thostr_, yes, it might be possible to do that. asac did mention there was a problem here, but it's good to have more specifics
<thostr_> fginther: could you adapt that and we do a test run tomorrow?
<fginther> thostr_, I can understand that a higher loaded system might trigger failures in tests with time limits
<thostr_> yes, everthing just works fine when the load is < 8
<thostr_> but with the current high load we cannot land anything as our tests fail...
<fginther> thostr_, well, the easiest test would be to limit the number of parallel execution, that's pretty easy, but might have some other consequences
<thostr_> fginther: let's give it a try
<fginther> thostr_, I'll look into this and try out 8,
<thostr_> to much parallelism also slows down things because of too many context switches...
<fginther> we may need to adjust and try some other tactics though.
<thostr_> right
<thostr_> but can we try to limit the parallel execution for tomorrow just to see the impact?
<pmcgowan> bfiller, renatu are the latest silo 4 failures different?
<fginther> thostr_, can you point me to a failed build, to give us something to monitor?
<asac> remember that jenkins is a beast; it just gets slower and stuff
<renatu> pmcgowan, the last build was 5 hours ago: 1: LLVM ERROR: Cannot select: intrinsic %llvm.x86.sse41.pblendvb
<pmcgowan> renatu, I now see 1: LLVM ERROR: Do not know how to split the result of this operator!
<bfiller> pmcgowan: not sure, we get a specific LLVM error, search for llvm in this log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/182181736/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.messaging-app_0.1%2B14.10.20140813-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<renatu> pmcgowan, I saw that too in previous build
<fginther> thostr_, FTR, the x86 builds have 32 cpu threads and 64GB or ram, it's possible the bottleneck is elsewhere
<asac> pmcgowan: i think i still see the messaging-app failure with LLVM in the error
<asac> guess dialer-app is not getting there right now
<thostr_> fginther: well, but it's still slow as hell
<pmcgowan> renatu, so who is looking into it?
<fginther> thostr_, I won't disagree with that
<bfiller> dialer-app failure is something different, boiko is looking at that one
<thostr_> fginther: we investigated for quite a long time and michi figured that the load is the dealbreaker
<thostr_> when jenkins is not that loaded (<10) then everything works fine
<asac> fginther: do we have good Xmx Xms settings for the jenkins VM?
<fginther> asac, I suspect we're just using the defaults
<tvoss> asac, pmcgowan might well be something in qml
<asac> bfiller: when did you last successfully land messaging-app?
<thostr_> fginther: while we're on it. we're also seeing jenkins failure quite often lately, the kind of http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scopes-api-devel-utopic-armhf-autolanding/246/console
<asac> see a llvm dangling in proposed since Jul 25
<asac> fginther: yeah, those should be tuned to make use of the mem we have avail
<asac> dunno what the defaults are
<asac> if you have the package those are in /etc/defaults/jenkins or so
<bfiller> asac: let me check log
<asac> tvoss: is qml doing LLVM stuff?
<bfiller> asac: 2014-08-06
<tvoss> asac, might be, might also be a shader somewhere
<pmcgowan> tvoss, you mean the app could trigger that failure?
<tvoss> pmcgowan, well, if llvm is invoked on the code: sure
<asac> bfiller: ok, then its unlikely that its caused by the "new" llvm
<asac> (i guess)
<tvoss> asac, it still might be caused by a new llvm
<asac> let me see if the same version got pulled in for that build
<asac> tvoss: the new llvm is in proposed since jul 25
<tvoss> asac, hmmm ...
<asac> nothing changed since
<asac> at least https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-snapshot
<pmcgowan> fginther, did jibel explain the issue we had last week with the otto job not doing dist-upgrade before building?
<tvoss> bfiller, so the tests are run under xfvb, with full UI, correct? that implies that we are using a mesa-software-based gl(es) impl during hte tests
<tvoss> and that beast is likely using llvm somewhere
<fginther> thostr_, that one appears to be caused by a jenkins bug. I've disabled the node until we can fix it so as not to impact future builds
<tvoss> asac, ^
<asac> tvoss: is that new?
<fginther> pmcgowan, yes, I think I have that solved now. We've been running with an updated version for a little over a day now.
<bfiller> tvoss: yes I believe so, renatu can you verify that is correct?
<pmcgowan> fginther, excellent
<tvoss> asac, well, we should check on xvfb/mesa landings
<fginther> pmcgowan, I wanted to talk to you and get a failure case to retry once I caught my breath
<pmcgowan> fginther, ok
<pmcgowan> tvoss, the test is message bubble so UI test fer sure
<tvoss> pmcgowan, yup, and I see xfvb in there
<tvoss> xvfb, sorry
<thostr_> fginther: ok @ jenkins bug.
<thostr_> fginther: can you drop me a line when you adjusted the jenkins vm settings?
<kenvandine> seb128 had told me earlier that someone was looking into this llvm thing, it was breaking autopackage tests blocking migrations from proposed to release
<dbarth> hiya
<fginther> thostr_, I've already adjust the executors down to 8
<dbarth> fginther: hi, could i get a silo for line 32?
<fginther> trainguards, can you assist dbarth ^ ?
<asac> tvoss: so found we indeed have a new llvm
<asac> thats why -snapshot failed to upload on i386
<tvoss> asac, aha
<asac> the llvm we use is actually here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.5
<asac> uploaded yesterday
<thostr_> fginther: thanks
<robru> infinity, hey, there's some trainy things to do. want me to walk you through them or is now a bad time?
<infinity> robru: Not an ideal time. :/
<mterry> trainguards: I have a silo I'd like assigned, but the timing of the silo has to be synced with a package that I need to upload directly to the archive.  How best to coordinate this?
<robru> infinity, no worries, I can handle it, I'll try you again later
<robru> mterry, can you not upload the package to the silo and then we can publish the silo all at once?
<mterry> robru, I thought we didn't have upload rights to the silo PPAs?
<robru> mterry, also, you know, make sure that one package has a versioned dep on the other, and then it'll wait in proposed until the other one shows up
<robru> mterry, I think you might be able to as a core dev... I sure can do it but I have Special Train Powers.
<mterry> robru, well this is livecd-rootfs and ubuntu-touch-session -- it's not so much that livecd-rootfs depends on the new version, but if either is used to build an image alone, chaos will happen
<robru> mterry, there's a column right in the spreadsheet specifically for the case of source packages uploaded to the PPAs without an MP
<robru> mterry, ok well there's an image build scheduled for ~5 hours from now. as long as they both get in within the next 5 hours... (or maybe wait 5 hours ;-)
<mterry> robru, 5 hours seems like enough time...
<mterry> robru, can I have a silo for line 38?
<mterry> robru, and then maybe between the two of us we can figure out how to upload livecd-rootfs to the silo
<robru> mterry, yeah, you got silo 17. just try dputting it (it's ready to go right now), if that fails just send it to me and I'll slam it in there
<kdub> hey all, mir's last few runs of https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-utopic-touch/ have failed in setting up the device, could someone take a look?
<mterry> robru, nope, I'm not a member of ci-train-ppa-service
<robru> mterry, ok, can you push a tarball somewhere? I'll upload it.
<mterry> robru, this is the debdiff on top of current livecd-rootfs, is that good enough?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8039296/
<dbarth> robru: hi, oed'ing here, but can you see with alexabreu for the silo request on line 40; thanks
<robru> mterry, ehhhh, it's easier for me if I just have a tarball or a branch, I'm not very comfortable with the debdiff workflow
<robru> dbarth, oh sure
<robru> alexabreu, you around?
<alexabreu> robru, yup
<robru> alexabreu, ok. no free silos right now, but there's 4 that are in the process of freeing so i should be able to assign that shortly
<alexabreu> robru, awesome
<robru> alexabreu, just need the MP URL, looks like there's a bare branch in there right now. https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/1373/console
<mterry> robru, ok the three livecd-rootfs files in https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~mterry/
<alexabreu> robru, updated
<alexabreu> the stylesheet
<robru> alexabreu, thanks
<Chipaca> davmor2: it's funny that you assume that (a) my password was, actually, swordfish, and (b) that I don't have 2fa turned on in everything
<robru> asac, sorry, was on lunch, just reading scrollback now. did you figure out silo 4? looks like it's building, not sure what's wrong.
<asac> robru: yeah, for the messaging-app thingy, check out -devel backlog ongoing
<asac> IRC
<asac> guess not for you, except educating others that run into that issue
<Saviq> davmor2, if around, do you remember when you had the dash locked up, any chance location would be requested? Like the weather channel scope for example?
<Saviq> davmor2, trying to see if yours would be the same as bug #1356045
<ubot5> bug 1356045 in Unity 8 "Manage dash UI is frozen" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356045
<asac> robru: hey
<asac> robru: so for silo 004 messaging app, we have fix uploaded
<asac> 23:32 < asac> pmcgowan: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/10.2.5-1ubuntu2
<asac> robru: if you see that build hitting archive, could you maybe help bfiller and retry his build in silo 004?
<robru> asac, sure
<asac> robru: think as soon as its in proposed should be kind of enough if we build against propsed
<asac> thanks
 * asac goes out for dinner
<robru> asac, rebuilding silo 4
<Wellark> ** indicator-network crashing during dialer-app and default tests on
<Wellark> smoketesting
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1355130
<Wellark> [Time counter 2/7]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355130 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "indicator-network crashing during dialer-app and default tests on smoketesting" [Low,New]
<Wellark> what happens if the counter hits 7 ?
<Saviq> trainguards, silo for line 37 please?
<Saviq> Wellark, it won't!
<Saviq> trainguards, discussed settings conflict with silo 16, they will rebuild tomorrow
<robru> Saviq, you got silo 5
<robru> gotta run, bbl
<Saviq> thanks
<Wellark> Saviq: well, the bug was filed with "Low" importance
<Wellark> Saviq: and guess how many Critical, High and Medium bugs I have before looking into Low..
<Saviq> Wellark, 2?
<Wellark> Saviq: <3
<Saviq> did I win?
<Wellark> Saviq: I will give you a "special price" next time we meet
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: http://bit.ly/1l1Bsoh
<asac> robru: thx a bunch! seems that silo is now green wrt builds \o/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-14
<robru> asac, you're welcome!
<robru> i'm heading out, but will bring laptop with me. brb
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 188 building (started: 20140814 02:05) ===
<bzoltan> Mirv: almost all tests fail for the gallery app on a stock 187 image
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 188 DONE (finished: 20140814 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/188.changes ===
<Mirv> bzoltan: gallery was "fixed" in #187..
<bzoltan> Mirv: "fixed" like "fixed"?
<bzoltan> Mirv: on the stock image  28-31 of 41 tests fail consistently
<Mirv> bzoltan: fixed for certain tsrget, but seems a lot of failures on mako in dashboard
<bzoltan> Mirv:  All right, it means I can not test the UITK release candidate against the gallery autopilot tests... all other tests are OK
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I am still struggling with the -gles package to disable the component tests ... after it is done the SIlo7 will be good to go
<Mirv> ok. we can assume another attempt to make gallery APs work everywhere correctly is being made
<rsalveti> cool, can't launch any app with latest
<robru> rsalveti, pf, apps are for chumps
<rsalveti> and I'm now forced to add a passcode
<robru> rsalveti, indeed libubuntu-app-launch2 is in the new image, can you try downgrading that (or flashing a lower image and then upgrading it if that's easier for you...)
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> got a few denieds
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8042111/
<rsalveti> nah, will just go to bed, that's fun for the european folks
<rsalveti> ogra_: ^^
<robru> Mirv, ^^ ;-)
<Mirv> doh :)
<Mirv> sil2100: I didn't publish UITK yet, as zoltan thought a QA signoff might be required (I'm not sure if that's normal for UITK, or was it just because of the traincon earlier)
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: I am confident that the UITK will not cause regression, but I am happy with an extra QA signoff if you want.
<sil2100> bzoltan: I appreciate additional safety anytime!
<sil2100> bzoltan: let's wait for davmor2 to appear for a quick dogfooding run
<bzoltan> sil2100: OK
<sil2100> rsalveti, ogra_, davmor2: I got a note from robru that applications don't start on #188
<sil2100> Is that true?
 * sil2100 reflashes
<jibel> sil2100, any in particular or all the applications? on mako it works fine
<Mirv> sil2100: they do start for me, everything seems normal
<sil2100> The e-mail mentioned 'any apps', so I would guess all are broken... probably rsalveti knows more details about those
<Mirv> I've been using browser, gallery, terminal...
<sil2100> Mirv: ACK
<ogra_> sil2100, the smoke tests disagree somehow
<ogra_> doesnt look liks anything changed for the camera app
<ogra_> :/
<brendand> ogra_, haven't got that fix in yet. was hoping for tvoss 's branch to land first
<tvoss> brendand, testing the silo right now
<brendand> ogra_, but i'll submit it today either way
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> mesa pulled in llvm3.4
<ogra_> that forced a downgrade of llvm
<ogra_> hmpf ... and llvm3.5 was a dep of mir it seems
<ogra_> brendand, ah, i thought the upstart change was the only thing needed (apart from setting the property)
<sil2100> uh
<ogra_> and i cant find where the original 3.5 dep comes from, it came in with the mir landing
<brendand> ogra_, camera-app has to be modified to set the property and restart the service (and then reset it when done)
<brendand> well not the app, the tests
<ogra_> i thought we'd do that in the infrastructure scripts when setting up the test
<brendand> ogra_, hmm. if we want to disable the location prompts for all suites, yes we could
<brendand> ogra_, is that what you were thinking? i was just focused on fixing camera_app
<ogra_> yeah, i guess trust store will get its own functional test anyway ...
<ogra_> so we could skip it for apps
 * sil2100 thinks 'fudge location prompts'
 * sil2100 thinks a bit too loudly
 * ogra_ grumbles ... 
<Laney> 'the fudge is under your bed'
<ogra_> i cant find out why libllvm3.5 came in with image 186
<Laney> mesa
<ogra_> Laney, oh, was it deliberately downgraded to 3.4 tonight ?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> 3.5 broke stuff
<ogra_> phe, ok
<ogra_> thanks !
 * ogra_ gets meeting coffee
<sil2100> popey, davmor2: meeting happy times
<popey> yeah one mo
<psivaa> hangout says 'wait'
<popey> same
 * popey restarts chrome
<psivaa> ff worked here
<davmor2> Chipaca: No notification on a new image again
<Chipaca> davmor2: which new image is that?
<Chipaca> my phone just rebooted from the updated image
<Chipaca> 188 here
<davmor2> Chipaca: this mornings image
<tvoss> ogra_, llvm 3.5 caused issues with llvmpipe in mesa, which impacts our ci as some build time tests of apps run under xvfb
<Chipaca> davmor2: number?
<davmor2> 188, let me double check though
<tvoss> ogra_, popey is it known that apps don't start with latest image?
<popey> no
<popey> they start here
<popey> if by latest you mean proposed?
<ogra_> tvoss, yes, we know it is your fault :)
<ogra_> popey, other arch
<tvoss> ogra_, ?
<popey> oh
<Chipaca> davmor2: i got: 2014/08/14 04:05:06.049686 DEBUG broadcast chan:0 app: topLevel:1949 payloads:[{"ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/flo":[188,"ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed"],"ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/generic":[18
<Chipaca> davmor2: in the logs
<ogra_> tvoss, adding cgroups support to u-a-l
<Chipaca> davmor2: could you zgrep broadcast ~/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-push-client*
<ogra_> tvoss, that kind of only works if the kernel actually supports cgroups
<tvoss> ogra_, that wasn't me :) and davmor tested it
<ogra_> oh, someone mentioned it was you and tde
<ogra_> *ted
<davmor2> tvoss: tested on mako though
<ogra_> (in the landing meeting)
<tvoss> davmor2, okay
<popey> tvoss: fyi i dont have that device, only nexus 4
<tvoss> popey, ack
<brendand> tvoss, do you have a silo with the modification of the upstart job for ubuntu-location-service?
<tvoss> brendand, not yet, let me get to it after having tested my trust-store silo
<brendand> psivaa, first we need this branch to land: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/make-sure-trust-store-restarts-on-location-service-restart/+merge/230599
<sil2100> Mirv: I see you're working in public today!
<psivaa> brendand: ok, could you let me know when it's landed and then may be we could test your workaround
<psivaa> ?
<brendand> psivaa, the command you will then need to run is 'sudo setprop custom.location.testing "true"'
<brendand> psivaa, followed by 'sudo restart ubuntu-location-service'
<brendand> psivaa, and then in the clean up step do the same again but unset the property (or set it to false)
<tvoss> brendand, just added the mp to silo 15
<psivaa> brendand: ok, but that's after the above branch lands, right?
<brendand> psivaa, there's a way to make it work without that branch, but we may as well wait to test the actual solution, just to make sure
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah :) and pretty nerdy looking in that with mako attached to one usb port, charger in use, wired headphones, and a USB extra battery charging from the other USB port
<psivaa> brendand: ack, do you have vpn setup to the ci lab btw?
<popey> davmor2: Chipaca notifications work for me.
<brendand> Mirv, you're in Finland though so i think it's not that unusual to be fully wired up :)
<Mirv> brendand: hehe :)
<brendand> sil2100, well at least the gallery-app issue is reproducible
<brendand> sil2100, that's not really good news i know, but...
<sil2100> Mirv: hah
<sil2100> brendand: yeah, not sure if I should be happy or not!
<sil2100> (I guess I should!)
<thostr_> can i get a silo for line 28 please?
<davmor2> Chipaca: my battery ran out of go go juice in the night but it is on 187 and I got not ping for 188, however I did on my tablets so I'm assuming that it was just the battery but then is it not meant to check once it is powered back on?
<davmor2> s/not/no
<Mirv> sil2100: FYI post-188 I published Unity8 in the morning. it seems Saviq did a late-nighter and was able to even test it during the night.
<Mirv> or robert tried to publish it but I got the packaging ack and really published it
<Chipaca> davmor2: it is, yes. Did you do that grep?
<Mirv> brendand: like I mentioned, the latest fix in gallery removed some blockingness from loading the main screen, so I'm wondering whether the tests now think that the gallery-app as loaded too early, and executes tests too early too
<davmor2> Chipaca: no sorry I'll do that now
<Mirv> weird though that some tests pass. but for me everything I try in gallery just seems to work.
<davmor2> Chipaca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8043645/
<Chipaca> davmor2: ok. Could you add -A10 to that last zgrep and repeat?
<Chipaca> davmor2: the first of those notifications was posted, at least; we'll see if it was presented (and if not, why not)
<Chipaca> also, dude, adb shell sucks; phablet-shell ftw
<davmor2> Chipaca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8043656/
<davmor2> Chipaca: :P
<Chipaca> davmor2: it says there that it presented the notification for 188
<Chipaca> davmor2: at 4am
<davmor2> Chipaca: too used to adb shell  I should use phablet-shell I just forget about it :)
<davmor2> Chipaca: right and then the battery died so when I powered on no notification
<Chipaca> davmor2: surely every time you've got to tset for it to get the geometry right is enough to remind you?
<brendand> Mirv, if it was something that we worked around before then maybe
<Chipaca> davmor2: ah! well, no, notifications don't survive reboots.
<davmor2> Chipaca: which kinda sucks hard as you don't get the 1 on the system-settings app or the notification area so unless you open system settings ever day to check for updates you'd never know there was one :(
<davmor2> Chipaca: is there a bug for that do you know?
<Chipaca> davmor2: I'm not following
<Chipaca> davmor2: it's not a bug imho (but then, i didn't understand your issue yet)
<davmor2> Chipaca: there should be a way to either store the notifications so that when your device reboots you still know what is going on or a recheck after a reboot I think, other wise you can miss the fact that there are updates on your system, most people don't check the setting app daily to see if there are updates
<brendand> Mirv, looks like there is something racy there
<Chipaca> davmor2: well... most people don't reboot their device daily either
<Chipaca> davmor2: however, for the special case of system updates, the current situation will change and i believe what you want to happen will still happen
<Chipaca> system and package updates, realy
<Chipaca> -lly*
<davmor2> Chipaca: no but they will turn them off for plane, battery dying, important meetings etc
<davmor2> woohoo!
<Chipaca> davmor2: the designed behaviour is that the update message triggers the download (if you have that enabled), and you only get presented the notification when the download completes
<Chipaca> you'd only get the notification directly if you have disabled automatic downloading
<Chipaca> davmor2: if we really want notifications to survive reboots, we probably need to fix it in too many places to start now
<davmor2> indeed :(
<Chipaca> davmor2: and I don't think we do, anyway; at most, we want to provide a hook for apps to check for notifications on boot or somesuch
<Chipaca> but there are so many races in that that it needs to be done very carefully by all parts
<Chipaca> hands up if you think "done very carefully" is something you can trust appdevs with
<Saviq> cihelp hey, seems the slave here http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/ps-utopic-server-amd64-2/? broke again :|
<psivaa> Saviq: let me take a look
<Saviq> psivaa, thanks
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: is there any news about the UITK landing from the SIlo7?
<sil2100> bzoltan: I asked davmor2 to perform QA sign-off on silo 007 during the morning meeting
<sil2100> davmor2: how's it going?
<psivaa> Saviq: that node is now online
<Mirv> bzoltan: not yet
<ricmm> sil2100: hi, think I could get a silo for line 32 ?
<davmor2> bzoltan: installing now give me about an hour
<sil2100> ricmm: sure o/
<ricmm> thanks
<brendand> Mirv, i found an issue
<brendand> Mirv, it's not *really* a functional issue, but the user can notice it
<brendand> Mirv, launch the app and wait how long it takes for the tab names to appear
<brendand> i guess it can be worked around in the test, but i think that's worth a bug
<sil2100> Mirv: oh, so  that would explain the 'tab object not found' errors during smoketesting indeed
<sil2100> I mean, brendand
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): psivaa | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: http://bit.ly/1l1Bsoh
<sil2100> brendand: is that the cause of all the failures?
<brendand> sil2100, not sure
<brendand> sil2100, probably all the ones with that error. i'll scan them and see which ones might have a different reason
<brendand> sil2100, no there are some with a different reason
<bzoltan> davmor2: sweet, thanks
<Mirv> brendand: right.. good stuff
<Mirv> sil2100: yep
<davmor2> popey: can you confirm this one please asked you about it ages ago and just filed it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/+bug/1356811  unless I filed it before and just couldn't find it :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356811 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "Selecting a name from contacts moves the name under the side of the name field" [Medium,New]
<davmor2> all the bugs merge into one
<bzoltan> sil2100: I have flashed the image 188 and set a password... now I see the password input, but the OSK does not come up.
<bzoltan> Mirv: ^
<popey> davmor2: you filed that before
<davmor2> popey: I was pretty sure I had I just couldn't find it
<popey> nvm, confirmed
<davmor2> popey: it can get merged if I have
<bzoltan> davmor2: sil2100: I see people are changing stuff what effects the application development story. Would you guys pay attention that the SDK features do not suffer?
<sil2100> bzoltan: hm, it works fine here
<sil2100> bzoltan: I just set a passphrase and my keyboard appeared during unlocking
<bzoltan> sil2100: good for you :) I am flashing again ... does this feature has test coverage?
<sil2100> bzoltan: I remember seeing it in unity8 tests, but I'm not entirely sure... but I know it's not using the OSK for keyboard input anyway
<sil2100> As we have no coverage for the keyboard AT ALL
<bzoltan> sil2100:  is there any other easter egg I need to be worried about?
<bzoltan> sil2100: uhh...
<sil2100> bzoltan: hah! No idea! ;) Better ask Saviq ;p
<Saviq> http://www.bettercallsaul.com/
<bzoltan> sil2100: Saviq: for us it is super important, like for _REAL_ that we do not land anything what breaks the app development features.
<Saviq> bzoltan, and what did I do?
<bzoltan> Saviq: nothing yet :D
<Saviq> bzoltan, *if* it was that you can't type your password in, I'd say that's more than a development feature that's broken :P
<bzoltan> Saviq: I am reflashing the 188 and see if I got lucky this time and I can type in my password
<tvoss> bzoltan, is there a manual test plan that covers all app-development specific features?
<tvoss> bzoltan, obviously, an automatic one would surely be appreciated, too :)
<davmor2> bzoltan, sil2100: Silo 007 looks good here on mako
<psivaa> sil2100: the testing on 188, is now complete with uitk rerun having 12 failures( it had 16 in the first run)
<sil2100> psivaa: ouch :o
<bzoltan> davmor2:  thank you
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks!
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok, so I'll publish UITK in a minute then ;)
<bzoltan> tvoss: we have
<sil2100> bzoltan: btw. we might later poke you about some UITK test failures, probably caused by some other landing... ;/
<sil2100> (or we just got very unlucky)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  whut! tell me now:)
<bzoltan> tvoss: this is the manual tests I run before releases -> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1D7J8TgxqDBpuilE8z1EGtUF4OK_kGQm39DodzVbbOKY/edit#heading=h.p8k2gcui1js8
<Mirv> bzoltan: do you mean the PIN code screen lock? it works for me.
<Mirv> there's the own keypad for it
<bzoltan> tvoss: and we have autopilot tests to cover the most critical (chroot and emulator creation) parts.. I will make app deployment tests too soon.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  it was a one time problem... i had password lock and the keyboard did not show up
<Mirv> right
<bzoltan> tvoss: but just simple open the Ubunu SDK, plug in the device, create a simple app, select the device as target and hit the Run... if the app shows up then it is fine. Should not take longer than a minute... given that you have set up armhf chroot (the SDK does it for you on the first run)
<bzoltan> Saviq: why the lock security setting is hidden in "About this phone" -> "Developer mode" -> Lock security?
<Saviq> bzoltan, it's not, it's in Security and Privacy, too
<sil2100> bzoltan: sooo! We noticed some tests failing on 188 - this is a re-run already but we still had 12 failures
<bzoltan> Saviq:  ohh redundancy :) what a great invention ...: D
<sil2100> bzoltan: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/188:20140814:20140811.1/9648/ubuntuuitoolkit/
<Saviq> bzoltan, it's there in Developer mode because we only allow enabling dev mode *if* you have a pass set
<sil2100> bzoltan: it had 16 failures on the first run ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  so who broke the SDK in the meantime? I have tested on 187 and it was all OK
<Saviq> bzoltan, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/188.changes
<sil2100> bzoltan: no idea yet! In the past we saw such big number of failures already, but it was happening once per like 20-30 runs
<sil2100> bzoltan: this time it happened again after a re-run, so we're like hmm, not sure what it's about
<sil2100> bzoltan: might be the same here, as I said we might just have been very unlucky and hit it twice
<bzoltan> sil2100:  RuntimeError: Application Launch Failed: Application failed to start.
<popey> hmm, in #188 the OSK keeps coming up sideways for me
<Saviq> psivaa, it looks like we have a publishing problem https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/900/console
<Saviq> psivaa, or something...
<Saviq> right, not a publishing one of course, because that's published...
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I am running and rerunning the failing tests and they are OK sometimes...all failures are "RuntimeError: Application Launch Failed: Application failed to start"
<psivaa> Saviq: that issue is i think because of the addition of archiving results, that we did yesterday.. not sure why but that's where jenkins is throwing the exception
<sil2100> bzoltan: thanks! We'll also try looking into the reasons for those ourselves
<Saviq> psivaa, ;( seems to have worked a few times http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/895/ :|
<Saviq> until this morning
<psivaa> Saviq: yea, this time it could be transient. i'm rebuilding one without archiving and if it succeeds will rebuild with it again
<Saviq> psivaa, ok there's one about to complete here too http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/901/console
<davmor2> ogra_: who is responsible for the security lock pages?
<psivaa> Saviq: yep, watching that too
<ogra_> davmor2, mterry
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks
<davmor2> ogra_: there is a small bug,  the set button is clickable before the the confirmation code/password is input.
<popey> davmor2: app store is showing me [install] button for apps i already have installed, you getting that?
<davmor2> popey: I had that ages ago and you couldn't reproduce it ;) let me check
<popey> davmor2: bug 1356837 for you if you reproduce
<ubot5> bug 1356837 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Click store shows apps to install but they're already installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1356837
<davmor2> popey: right I think this is a refresh issue.  If I search for 2048Native, install it hit the back button to the search results and then click on it again I see the install button.  If I keep hitting back till I get to the store and it shows as installed then click on it I then get unistall open as options
<davmor2> popey: I think it is that the original search is cached so is still showing the app as uninstalled
<popey> right
<popey> which is wrong.
<popey> As aq says, the two hardest things in computing. 1) Naming things. 2) caching.
<popey> Ok, anything else?
<davmor2> popey: anything I have installed prior to opening the scope shows as unistall/open though
<popey> ^ wrong channel
<psivaa> Saviq: 901 did not see that exception
<Saviq> psivaa, ok, maybe I was too fast, thanks
<psivaa> Saviq: np
<tvoss> trainguards, could someone hit publish for 14?
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: http://bit.ly/1l1Bsoh
<Mirv> tvoss: sure
<tvoss> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> tvoss: not approved...
<Mirv> this process should maybe warn about it at least verbally at build time already :)
<tvoss> Mirv, hmmm, weird .. let me see
<Mirv> tvoss: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/trust-store/add-reporting-for-cached-agent/+merge/230470 + https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/trust-store/add-preseed-support-executable/+merge/230496
<tvoss> Mirv, yup
<nik90> sil2100, bzoltan: It seems silo-007 has been given QA-sign off. Are we waiting on something else before publishing it?
<Mirv> nik90: we're waiting for "davmor2 sign-off"
<nik90> Mirv: he already did sign off
<Mirv> unless of course that's already there, I just thought I'd see it on IRC too
<Mirv> nik90: right..
<Mirv> oh, now I see, it was just in the middle of these other discussions
<davmor2> Mirv: see spreadsheet it is signed off about an hour ago :P
<nik90> np, might check with bzoltan to be sure. It is his landing in case he is holding it for a reason
<Mirv> I think sil2100 just forgot about it, since he said he'll publish it "in a minute" :)
<Mirv> it's not anymore in zoltan's hands as such
<nik90> ah ok
<nik90> then go go go :D
 * Mirv goes goes goes
<Saviq> psivaa, is it expected that the two nodes are launching for a few minutes now http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/label/utopic&&amd64/? ?
<Ursinha> Saviq: I don't think so. Last week same thing happened, I believe one vm had to be restored and the other one tweaked
<Ursinha> I can have a look
<Saviq> thanks
<sil2100> So!
<sil2100> I went to lunch before publishing, since we want to build an image after landing UITK
<sil2100> And we want one more fix in
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): josepht | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: http://bit.ly/1l1Bsoh
<psivaa> Saviq: sorry went afk for lunch
<psivaa> Ursinha: thanks for looking :)
<Saviq> psivaa, nw, you're not on vanguard :)
<Saviq> psivaa, I just hold on to you once I caught you ;)(
<psivaa> :), that's alright
<ogra_> sil2100, did you plan an image during the day ?
<sil2100> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> can you wait til dbus-property-service is in ?
<sil2100> ogra_: waiting for UITK to migrate first
<ogra_> cool
<sil2100> ogra_: sure, UITK will take a while anyway :)
 * ogra_ bets he is faster :) 
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> ogra_: when's next image being built? do we have one planned?
<ogra_> popey, see above :)
<ogra_> soon, but waiting fo UITK
<popey> haha
<popey> ok
 * popey quickly approves 10 clicks into the store
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> Noooo
<sil2100> <o>
<popey> Mwuhahahaha
<thostr_> can I get a silo for line 33?
<sil2100> thostr_: o/
<thostr_> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> hmmm, actually...
<sil2100> Where's queuebot?!
<sil2100> :O
 * sil2100 ressurrects CI Train bot then
<sil2100> No wonder I didn't see any pings today
<sil2100> Two bots and both down
<ogra_> must be a bank holiday in botland then :)
<davmor2> sil2100: can you add this to the known issues list please https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-core/+bug/1356417
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356417 in The Webapps-core project "[Facebook] Following a link, then returning to the app causes the app to be blank" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<davmor2> sil2100: it's made more serious by not being able to recover facebook, which of itself is possibly a good thing see what people post on it, but from an end user point of view not so good ;)
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> davmor2: hm, is that enough serious to be a blocker?
<sil2100> Or just a visible issue?
<davmor2> sil2100: visible for now we can always uprate it latter.
<davmor2> sil2100: I blame oSoMoN for doing such a good job on the browser memory :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: sil2100: sorry, I should have said which device I tested latest image with :-)
<ogra_> heh, well, all solved now
<rsalveti> that was a mystery for you guys to solve :P
<rsalveti> but I got a bunch of denied when testing kr yesterday
<ogra_> yeah
<fginther> Saviq, problem with the utopic VMs has been resolved, they are all working again
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> ogra_: building a new image, UITK in the archive
<ogra_> +1
<sil2100> ogra_: are you ready with your things as well?
<ogra_> yep
<Saviq> fginther, thanks, great
<ralsina> ogra_: can I get a publish in silo 2? Did-rocks needs to push the button after it gets to the NEW queue and he's in a hurry :-)
<sil2100> ralsina: I guess ogra_ has no power over CI Train ;)
<sil2100> ralsina: let me do that
<ogra_> :)
<ralsina> right, I got the wrong nicj
<sil2100> Sorry for that, without the bots around we're a bit blind, as we got used to being poked on IRC
<ralsina> I keep confusing ogra and rob-ru in my memory :-)
<ralsina> sil2100: no problem at all, thanks!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 189 building (started: 20140814 14:30) ===
<popey> woop woop
<davmor2> and popey turns into zoidberg again
<nik90> sil2100: is the uitk in image 189?
<nik90> sil2100: nvr mind..just read backlog
<nik90> :)
<sil2100> nik90: yes ;)
<popey> (\/) (°,,,°) (\/)
<popey> woop woop woop woop
<davmor2> popey: hahahaahahaha
<sil2100> Crab people?!
<ogra_> lol
<dobey> is jenkins ok? seems exceptionally slower than normal lately
<brendand> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1356841. get this on your radar
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356841 in gallery-app "Tabs take a long time to appear" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> Uh oh!
<sil2100> brendand: thanks!
<brendand> sil2100, i'm still looking at the other failures - they seem less straightforward
<thostr_> sil2100: could you reconfig silo 10
<sil2100> thostr_: sure
<ogra_> yay, the bot is back
<sil2100> Yeah, poked stgraber about that
<sil2100> It seems it died for unknown reasons
<ogra_> it had a meeting with the other bots
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: http://bit.ly/1l1Bsoh
<brendand> tvoss, do you want me to help land silo15?
<jgdx> cihelp: tried to abort http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-system-settings-ci/1231/ and it seems to be hanging
<jgdx> thanks
<Ursinha> jgdx: looking
<jgdx> Ursinha, thank yuo
<brendand> psivaa, did you try that location-service code?
<psivaa> brendand: has that MP landed?
<brendand> psivaa, no - but there's a way to do it before the mp lands
<brendand> psivaa, you just have to 'restart ubuntu-location-trust-stored' as well
<psivaa> brendand: ohh, i thought you were suggesting to wait till it lands
<brendand> psivaa, is it a long process to change things in jenkins?
<brendand> psivaa, or just a simple mp?
<tvoss> brendand, in a few, checking something right now
<elopio> ping Ursinha: I'm waiting on ubuntu-experience-tests to go into the archive. But it has been synching for a long time now: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+queue
<elopio> Do you know if that's normal?
<brendand> psivaa, here's the code you need: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8046270/
<Ursinha> elopio: I'll have a look, trying to fix another stuck job and will get to it
<elopio> thanks Ursinha.
<nik90> ogra_: imgbot has quit...what did you say :P
<ogra_> it missed the meeting of the other bots ... and now it is depressed
<Ursinha> jgdx: so, it seems that it aborted successfully but because there is another build job of lower number yet to complete, that job has to wait to finish
<davmor2> nik90: today is the national bot day say they are all on holiday
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> Oh!
<sil2100> We have a national holiday tomorrow, so maybe it's related?
<davmor2> sil2100bot
<sil2100> MacSlow: hey! How's progress on LP: #1354406 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1354406 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "PIN-locked phone becomes unresponsive after simultaneous alarms" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354406
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> davmor2: feel free to fire the bot when it returns :P
<psivaa> brendand: yea, flashing  a device to run the tests.
<MacSlow> sil2100, got it figured out... working on fix and test
<MacSlow> sil2100, should have an MP by tomorrow... will chase you for a review then :)
<sil2100> MacSlow: thanks!
<sil2100> :)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 189 DONE (finished: 20140814 16:00) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/189.changes ===
<popey> \o/
<jgdx> Ursinha, ack, thanks
<oSoMoN> are there known issues with otto today?
<bfiller> robru: need a silo for line 37 please
<robru> bfiller, ok you got 2
<bfiller> robru: thank you sir!
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome!
<sil2100> robru: hey! You ready for some RTM-breakage? :)
<robru> sil2100, yes!
<brendand> psivaa, i'll do the same in camera-app instead
<brendand> psivaa, so don't worry about it now
<psivaa> brendand: ok, thx
<davmor2> nik90: so where is my updated clock already?
<nik90> davmor2: we are discussing that at the meeting atm :)
 * davmor2 switches the impatience game on nik90 :D
<robru> sil2100, ^ you breaking stuff?
<sil2100> Yeah ;)
<sil2100> I moved a column and suddenly all built packages were 'tested: yes'
<robru> sil2100, hmm that's strange, I guess queuebot read the ready column as the tested column.
<bfiller> robru: just marked silo 4 as ready for publish, but the spreadsheet seems busted. it's not showing the silo and only showing "yes#" as choice in dropdown
<robru> sil2100, that shouldn't have happened, my code doesn't hard-code column headers!
<sil2100> Uh oh!
 * sil2100 slaps queuebot around a bit with a large trout
<elopio> sil2100, robru, plars: would it be useful to split the ubuntu-experience-tests into a sanity check to run before the 900 tests, and an integration suite to run after?
<elopio> or is it better to just run everything in parallel at the same time?
<robru> bfiller, what row is it?
<bfiller> robru: 15
<sil2100> bfiller: we're now changing stuff
<sil2100> bfiller: I will announce the changes that have been made once they're made
<sil2100> bfiller: now besides setting to Yes you'll also have to put in which image number you have tested it against (that's the #)
<bfiller> sil2100: ok thanks
<sil2100> Right now we're officially breaking the train
 * sil2100 merges the RTM branch
<bfiller> sil2100: can silo 4 land first?
<popey> sil2100: got 5 mins to join a hangout?
<sil2100> popey: sure
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, robru can you help out with publishing it? ^
<popey> sil2100: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gwknhvhj3egtbnz4ir2fnssci4a
<sil2100> We can wait for it to publish
<robru> sil2100, ok it seems the dashboard is coping with the changes, just that one row lost it's requestid and silo name for whatever reason
<robru> yeah
<plars> elopio: which do you mean?
<bfiller> thanks guys
<elopio> plars: I will write one that launches all the installed apps.
<robru> infinity, you around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-2-publish/69/
<balloons> fginther, when you get a moment, let's talk about running qml tests for the community core apps during merges
<Ursinha> elopio: what happens in that case is the package seems to not exist in ubuntu
<Ursinha> elopio: it's waiting on NEW to be approved
<Ursinha> elopio: the "sync" information there shows where the package came from, not the status
<Ursinha> elopio: the status is NEW waiting for an archive admin to approve that
<elopio> jdstrand or seb128, maybe you are around to approve ubuntu-experience-tests: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+queue
<infinity> robru: Ish.  Looking.
<robru> sil2100, hey what's the scoop? are we renaming those jenkins jobs or what?
<robru> sil2100, also, why don't we get deploy citrain to do that? ;-)
<infinity> robru: Looks reasonable.
<robru> infinity, thanks!
<tvoss> robru, mind publishing 14?
<robru> tvoss, sure
<robru> infinity, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-014-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_trust-store_1.0.0+14.10.20140814.1-0ubuntu1.diff ;-)
<seb128> elopio, I can have a look tomorrow
<elopio> seb128: thanks.
<infinity> robru: Also looks sane.
<robru> infinity, thanks!
<sil2100> robru: yeah, we could, but deploy-citrain would leave the old jobs laying around
<sil2100> robru: and temporarily hacking it would be laaame
<sil2100> Real men do it by HAND
<robru> sil2100, don't you think just deleting the old jobs by hand would be easier than renaming the old jobs by hand?
<ogra_> sil2100, one handed even !
<robru> sil2100, I mean we need to update deploy-citrain to not recreate the old names anyway, right?
<sil2100> Once I switch the backend everything will be in place
<robru> sil2100, ok, let me know what you want me to do...
<robru> sil2100, oh, I see there already are ubuntu-landing-* jobs...
<robru> sil2100, is it too early to switch the dashboard to use those?
<sil2100> Right, those got created when I was creating the ubuntu-rtm ones! We could use those, but hmmm... we'll loose all history of the old jobs
<robru> oh right, the history is nice
<sil2100> robru: switch to the new jobs maybe
<sil2100> Let's keep the old ones for a while to have the history
<sil2100> (we'll have a bloated jenkins but only for the transitional period)
<sil2100> In case we want to revert or something ;)
<sil2100> Ooook so the backend is switched, the spreadsheet is switched, hmmm
<sil2100> Ah
<robru> ok, I'm just about ready to switch the dashboard
<sil2100> Do the switch!
<sil2100> I'll try to fight jenkins, since it got a permission error on redeploying the prepare-silo job
<robru> sil2100, ok!
<Saviq> robru, icanhassilo for line 38 please?
<robru> Saviq, one sec
<sil2100> Saviq: CI Train out of order right now!
<Saviq> ohnoes!
<sil2100> Saviq: check the topic!
<Saviq> sil2100, it's too long, wraps ;P
<sil2100> http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_gifs/2473414/All
<sil2100>  ;p
<Saviq> sil2100, robru, whenever you're ready, I can be a guinea pig if needed
<robru> sil2100, ok, I pushed a new dashboard, it has links for switching from ubuntu to ubuntu-rtm. the PPA and jenkins links work, but the only thing is it doesn't get the new statuses from the rtm json yet
<sil2100> robru: ok, I'm working on the prepare jobs right now
<robru> sil2100, are you going to make my dreams come true by creating http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/ubuntu/ ?
<sil2100> It should be created!
<sil2100> Uh oh!
<robru> i don't see!
<sil2100> :<
 * sil2100 checks what went wrongz
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> So it seems we first need to have some projects that use the new silo naming scheme
<robru> sil2100, what?
<sil2100> Give me a moment, need to think about it... I might have to just modify that directly from jenkins
<robru> sil2100, if I dig in there and copy the files by hand, will they be created in the right place from now on?
<sil2100> As all the silos are configured now for landing-xxx, not ubuntu/landing-xxx, we need to tweak the json configs
<sil2100> Let me do that
<robru> sil2100, i don't understand what you mean, what configured?
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/landing-001
<sil2100> This has "siloname": "landing-001"
<sil2100> We need it to be "siloname": "ubuntu/landing-001" now
<sil2100> So I need to tweak it on ci-train.ubuntu.com
<robru> sil2100, ah right
<robru> sil2100, ok, I've got a branch that can correctly load json from /~platform/citrain/ubuntu{,-rtm}/landing-XXX depending on what distro it's told to look at, but I won't push it yet because there are no RTM silos, and the /ubuntu/ ones just 404, so even though it's "workng", it never shows any status ;-)
<robru> sil2100, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/index.html#?distro=ubuntu-rtm here's my staging if you want to play with it. check the web console, it tells what it's doing
<robru> sil2100, is it safe to assign a silo?
<sil2100> uuh
<sil2100> Maybe not yet
<sil2100> The worst thing is that we have no direct access to this machine...
<robru> sil2100, what machine? I can ssh into people and move around the json files, all you have to do is change the script so that the future files are created in the right place
<sil2100> It's not on people, it's on ci-train.ubuntu.com which is on prodstack :|
<sil2100> So we have no access, only through jenkins or IS
<robru> sil2100, but I want http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/landing-* moved, I can move those
<sil2100> Don't, they're invalid right now anyway
<sil2100> They should be correctly synced up automatically once I fix it on the backend
<sil2100> It takes time as it's like really irritating, like blind work...
<cyphermox> eh, what?
<robru> cyphermox, we're overhauling citrain live for RTM stuff
<robru> sil2100, uh you broke the spreadsheet
<robru> sil2100, how did all the request IDs disappear?
<sil2100> robru: will fix that in a moment
<robru> if only we could disable queuebot
 * sil2100 curses prodstack
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: http://bit.ly/1l1Bsoh Train is currently ongoing maintenance
<robru> sil2100, oh, the directory looks nice now
<sil2100> Not yet
<sil2100> Still working on it ;p
<robru> sil2100, i put my dashboard in production, it's working on my end ;-)
<robru> sil2100, do you want me to copy the requestids back into the spreadsheet? or will they just be cleared again?
<sil2100> They'll be cleared again for now
<robru> sil2100, ok well ping me if you want me to help with anything
<sil2100> Sure :8 Kill prodstack for meeeh!
 * robru kills prodstack. paf paf!
<sil2100> robru: ok, could you help with re-entering the silo-names and UIDs to the spreadsheet?
<robru> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> robru: remember to include the silo name from the silo config, i.e. ubuntu/landing-001
<sil2100> WIth the distro prefix like that
<robru> ahhh
<sil2100> robru: or maybe wait one moment!
<robru> yeah my dashboard broke. heh ;-)
<robru> sil2100, ok dashboard is fixed. ready for me?
<sergiusens> robru: sil2100 that new landing mention I just had isn't real, right?
<sil2100> Not yet!
 * sergiusens hasn't touched the spreadsheet
<robru> sergiusens, nothing is real! nothing is real!
<sergiusens> good :-)
<sil2100> sergiusens:  no no, we're breaking the spreadsheet and *everything*
<sergiusens> not my imagination :-)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Train is currently ongoing maintenance http://youtu.be/ftqkP3n2qLU
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> robru: could you now re-enter teh numberz?
<robru> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> I don't guarantee it'll stay ;p
<robru> sil2100, yep, nope, it's deleting stuff.
<sil2100> HOW DARE YOU
<sil2100> Ok, let me debug the script :|
<Saviq> fginther, hey, we seem to be getting failures like http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/911/console from time to time, seems to be related to uploading the artifacts, any idea?
<fginther> Saviq, it's a jenkins bug, archiving of artifacts can get stuck when the slave node is connected via ssh (which we have to use for the VMs).
<robru> sil2100, any ETA on a fix? it's about lunchtime for me, but I don't want to leave if you'll be done in under 20min...
<fginther> Saviq, the solution is to not store the artifacts, but it's possible to harvest the test results w/o storing the artifaccs
<Saviq> fginther, ok yeah, let's not store them then (and let's move out of VMs asap)
<sil2100> robru: no idea! The spreadsheet seems to hate me, trying to find out where it's actually unassigning the silo
<sil2100> Debugging right now
<fginther> Saviq, I've removed the saving of the artifacts, test collection is still there though. Lets revisit this after a test run to see if it broke worse
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<fginther> me grammar bad
<robru> sil2100, yeah ok, i'll be back after a short lunch then ;-)
<sil2100> Ok, found where it's removed, but this part of code is actually the most 'strange'
<sil2100> Never really understood what Didier had in mind there ;)
<ToyKeeper> I don't suppose there's any chance of making queuebot speak in normal channel text instead of channel notices?  Ironically, I can't get my irc client to notify me on notices.
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: just add queuebot/#ubuntu-ci-eng- as a nick you care about
<ToyKeeper> Then it'd ping me constantly, no?
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: no pleasing some people ;)
<sil2100> robru: yay it works! (I think)
<rsalveti> hm, just noticed the spreadsheet looks broken
<rsalveti> guess that is the known issue described by the channel topic
<rsalveti> sil2100: does that mean we cannot allocate silos until this is fixed?
<sil2100> rsalveti: yeah, well... we're doing a switch right now
<rsalveti> sil2100: switch? :-)
<sil2100> rsalveti: switching to RTM-enabled CI Train ;) Expect everything to be b0rken anyway!
<sil2100> (there will be an annoucement later when we're done)
<rsalveti> sil2100: oh, right, but we'll only switch to rtm next week, right?
<rsalveti> officially
<rsalveti> guess we're first enabling the train to be rtm compatible
<sil2100> Yeah, but the train will be now able to drive it on production
<ogra_> yeah, on the 19th is ETA iirc
<rsalveti> cool
<sil2100> Since we did test drives on preprod, but now we want all to be ready
<rsalveti> sil2100: when are we going to be able to requests silos again?
<sil2100> rsalveti: I think we should be done in like 30 minutes (if no additional problems appear)
<rsalveti> oh, cool
<sil2100> rsalveti: which silo you wanted to have assigned?
<sil2100> I mean, for which landing?
<sil2100> I want to test silo assignment
<rsalveti> sil2100: mine is not yet ready, but you can start with AlbertA's one
<rsalveti> sil2100: line 39
<sil2100> Ok, no guarantee it will assign correctly though!
<rsalveti> sil2100: no worries
<boiko> robru: sil2100: I am trying to merge & clean silo 004, but it is failing: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-3-merge-clean/44/console
<sil2100> boiko: hey, wait a minute
<sil2100> The job links have changed
<sil2100> boiko: for now maybe not use the train :)
<sil2100> Ok, silo assignment *seems* to work
<robru> sil2100, the computed status doesn't seem to work right. there's a long delay (like 30s) after the silo name is entered, it normally appears immediately
<sil2100> hm, seems correct here?
<sil2100> I mean, looking at the spreadsheet at least
<robru> sil2100, yeah, it gets the correct value 30s after I expect it to
<robru> sil2100, it used to be that the very second I entered a silo name, the computed status would spring into life. try filling out one of the silo statuses. huge delay before computed status updates
<sil2100> The timing shouldn't have changed, but maybe it takes a bit longer now because we have two directories to poll?
<robru> sil2100, no, computed status field shouldn't be polling anything, it just checks the assigned/tested state and fills in a cell.
<sil2100> I didn't change that part
<robru> sil2100, column N
<robru> bah
<sil2100> Nothing from the 'onSpreadsheetChanged' part has been changed
<alesage> fginther tedg arriving with a question about symbol checking for this build https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/url-dispatcher-utopic-amd64-ci/29/consoleFull
<alesage> fginther I've seen this only once or twice, tedg suggesting we disable dpkg-gensymbol checking by setting the check level to zero, e.g.
<alesage> fginther, do you recall our ever fiddling with that var before?
<robru> sil2100, but you changed the formula in column N
<sil2100> Ah! Right, it's probably slower now
<robru> sil2100, yeah, ISNUMBER, is that really necessary? seems really slow
<sil2100> robru: yeah... otherwise it will barf-out...
<fginther> alesage, I have never seen that before, is there a proper fix for it? The gensymbols check has always been something we need to do, otherwise omissions slip through
<alesage> fginther yes it's a pickle, wondering if it's possible to ignore just those symbols
<fginther> alesage, why doesn't this happen for all builds?
<alesage> fginther, I assume b/c tedg is insisting on strict checking in his debian/rules, check level 4
<fginther> alesage, i wonder if the gensymbols level is set to 0 in the packaging itself.
<fginther> ahh
 * alesage goes to verify
<alesage> fginther yep; I don't know what the diff levels mean
<alesage> fginther, for the record this kind-of goes away in future system when 'coverage' build is separate, have already treated in this mangling project
<sil2100> robru: btw. is the dashboard changed now? :)
<sil2100> robru: does it point to the right jenkins jobs?
<robru> sil2100, yes, it points at the right jenkins jobs and PPAs and even json data. just hooking up the spreadsheet now
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> robru: silo assignment succeeded
<sil2100> robru: are you re-adding the UIDs and silo assignments now?
<robru> sil2100, I will once I fix the dashboard so I can confirm I'm doing it correctly
<fginther> alesage, it looks like we have an existing pbuilderjenkins hook for disabling gensymbols
<fginther> alesage, the best suggestion I have is to try that
<tvoss> sil2100, I'm confused: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-014-3-merge-clean/53/console
<sil2100> tvoss: see topic
<fginther> alesage, I'm trying a test here: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/url-dispatcher-utopic-amd64-ci/30/
<sil2100> tvoss: we should be done soon, the jenkins jobs will change
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<alesage> fginther, this helps thanks--that was tedg's suggestion after all
<robru> sil2100, can you check silo 4 (line 15)? it seems the json and the spreadsheet have inconsistent statuses, i guess the spreadsheet isn't getting updated from the backend anymore?
<robru> or maybe it just needs a minute to sync...
<robru> sil2100, nm, good now
<kgunn_> robru, something funny going on for me.... row 39 says silo12 ready...but dashboard shows empty
<robru> kgunn_, yep, we're working on it
<kgunn_> ack
<kgunn_> AlbertA2, ^
<robru> kgunn_, well, reload the page
<Ursinha> hello, trainguards (I presume), do I need to have special permissions to add a landing request to the spreadsheet?
<sil2100> Ursinha: yes, we need to add you to the people that have edit rights
<sil2100> Let me do that in a moment
<Ursinha> sil2100: thanks :)
<popey> #198 has some odd rendering issues
<robru> sil2100, ok it looks like I've restored the spreadsheet, and everything looks good in the dashboard
<popey> *189
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> robru: thanks! :)
<robru> sil2100, you're welcome
<robru> sil2100, OH MY GOD... what... CAN IT BE???
<sil2100> WHAT?! :O
<robru> sil2100, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-014-3-merge-clean/1/console it's.... IT'S WORKING
<sil2100> NO
<sil2100> IT CANNOT BE
 * sil2100 panics
<Ursinha> lol
<robru> sil2100, ok where are we at? can I click publish on some things?
<asac> haha
<sil2100> robru: ok, let's try that, I would also like to see if the build jobs all work correctly with the new setup
<fginther> alesage, it didn't work, the hook modifies debian/rules, but not sufficiently: paste.ubuntu.com/8048082/
<robru> sil2100, ok I triggered some jobs, check the dashboard.
<alesage> fginther, I see I see
<sil2100> robru: I'm a bit worried that rebuilds of previously-assigned silos might have problems
<robru> sil2100, I just had a crazy thought... can we just rip out the part of the spreadsheet that displays silo statuses? the dashboard is sooooo much nicer anyway.
<alesage> fginther, I may be able to fix
<sil2100> robru: that's a thought, let's think about it! For this week I would say we did enough chaos :)
<robru> sil2100, yeah agreed. but I love making the spreadsheet simpler ;-)
<fginther> alesage, that would be awesome, thanks
<alesage> fginther, will work on now
<robru> sil2100, so I guess stgraber never merged my queuebot fixes, so queuebot will not be pinging about any silo statuses until he gets back
<robru> well, it can ping from the spreadsheet, but not the JSON. so you'll get testing pass and ready for assignment pings only
<bfiller> robru: need a silo for line 40 when convenient, I know you guys are transitioning
<robru> bfiller, we can try that ;-)
<robru> bfiller, telephony-service conflicts in silo 4
<robru> oh, but that one's just merging now
<robru> no worries
<Ursinha> sil2100: out of curiosity, when you guys need to put citrain into maintenance mode, how far in advance do you announce that? and how long is the maintenance window?
<sil2100> Ursinha: that was the first time
<camako> Requesting a silo for row 41 plz
<camako> trainguards ^
<robru> Ursinha, hahahahahahah
<sil2100> Ursinha: usually it's a swift transition and usually doesn't take more than 15 minutes if we change something, but this time it was something bigger and blocked as for longer
<sil2100> Ursinha: I informed about it yesterday
<Ursinha> robru: that was a very descriptive answer
<Ursinha> lol
<robru> Ursinha, maintenance windows? we edit production live!
<sil2100> YEA
<Ursinha> hehe
<Ursinha> it was just out of curiosity :)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: http://youtu.be/ftqkP3n2qLU
<robru> camako, ok you got silo 4
<Ursinha> sil2100: can I haz spreadsheet perms? :)
<sil2100> Suar, adding now!
<camako> robru thanks!
<robru> camako, you're welcome!
<sil2100> Ursinha: you should be ready
<robru> sil2100, things seem to be running. I got a couple publications into proposed, so publish and also check-migration are working
<Ursinha> sil2100: it worked, thanks :D
<sil2100> phew
<robru> sil2100, build in silo 8 seems a bit goofy but it's sergiusens' fault, he pre-merged his MPs, so citrain was a bit confused, not a result of the recent changes I don't think. camako and bfiller have more normal builds that we can follow for now
<sil2100> robru: oh, and seeing AlbertA2's landing I also see the build jobs seem working
<robru> yeah that too ;-)
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<Ursinha> that's nice
<Saviq> trainguards, is train back up? could I have a silo for line 38 please?
<robru> Ursinha, you got 14
<Ursinha> robru: sweet, thanks
<robru> Ursinha, you're welcome
<Saviq> robru, thanks!
<robru> sil2100, another crazy idea: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/1392/console maybe the prepare job doesn't need to re-test unity8 conflicts every time. maybe it could just test once ;-)
<robru> Saviq, you got 17. you're welcome!
<ToyKeeper> I wonder why accounts -> back crashing is such a persistent bug.
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, it's not crashing
<robru> sil2100, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/ seems there's some extra files here, can you clean those?
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, if you mean the 5s delay after exiting accounts, it's just exiting, the service stays on, waiting for another connection
<robru> oh, my queuebot branch bitrotted, bah, gotta update that
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, it basically is bug #1352251
<ubot5> bug 1352251 in Unity 8 "Splash screen is shown as soon as QGuiApplication is instantiated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352251
<Saviq> ToyKeeper, unless you really get crash reports of course :)
<sil2100> robru: oh, right
<sil2100> robru: I guess the sync happened in a bad moment, let me clean those
<ToyKeeper> Saviq: Yeah, actual crash dumps.  And it seems they were even uploaded, woot!
<robru> sil2100, thanks
<ToyKeeper> Ooh, fun.  It looks like gdb also crashed while trying to prep the account app crash file.
<bfiller> robru: could you reconfigure silo 20 please, added a new package
<robru> Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: queuebot isn't reporting silo statuses
<robru> sil2100, hey, did you test this image number thing? it rejects any entry other than a literal 'Yes (#)'. You can't put a number there
<sil2100> robru: yeah, but it seems that it got reverted back by some other changes I did - should be good now
<robru> sil2100, hm ok
<sil2100> robru: you'll still be getting warinings about it being invalid though, google spreadsheet doesn't support data validation with patterns or regex :<
<robru> wow that's lame
<sil2100> I was looking for that for long and nothing
<robru> sil2100, and what, you didn't want to type out every possible number? what are you, lazy?
<sil2100> hah ;) Yeah... :(
<robru> bfiller, oh sorry, I did the reconfigure, forgot to ping you. it's ready to build
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome
<alesage> fginther, offering this having tested separately as shell script https://code.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/pbuilderjenkins/dpkg-gensymbols-fix-existing-level-setting/+merge/230892
<Ursinha> robru: how long it takes for a package to be published after bot says it's ready to land?
<fginther> alesage, thanks, that looks good. can you please add a changelog entry?
<fginther> alesage, that will trigger a publish to our ppa
<alesage> fginther, yessir
<robru> Ursinha, first it takes until somebody notices it. then once it's published it has to go through -proposed, which (depending on the package) will run some autopkgtests, which can take up to 3 hours for big things like mir. it can also get stuck there depending on a number of conditions, until somebody fixes it.
<robru> Ursinha, so I've just published it: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-014-2-publish/2/console it'll go into -proposed shortly
<Ursinha> robru: got it
<Ursinha> robru: I wanted to know more about the manual part (the citrain publishing part, or sending stuff to snakefruit)
<Ursinha> I noticed the bot ping here and wanted to know if there was a policy or something to respond to that
<Ursinha> robru: thanks :)
<robru> Ursinha, yeah, right now I'm responsible for that, in EU times it's sil2100. I was afk for a couple minutes so when I got back I saw your ping and the bot ping
<alesage> fginther, pushed changelog entry, pls review for format :)
<Ursinha> robru: got it
<sil2100> robru: ok, so I think everything seems working, right?
<Ursinha> yes yes
<robru> sil2100, yep, it looks good to me so far, some builds have been done and a few publishes
<robru> sil2100, cleaning is also flawless
<robru> Ursinha, ok you got silo 10
<Ursinha> robru: thanks
<robru> Ursinha, you're welcome!
<Ursinha> :)
<robru> ah, looks like stgraber merged my queuebot fixes! yay!
<Ursinha> robru: now I have this package that is already signed by rsalveti and needs to be dput to the ppa: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/hybris/ -- I'm doing this to get a grasp of the landing process
<Ursinha> I understand only supercow powered people can do that
<robru> Ursinha, right, so only certain people can dput into the ppas
<Ursinha> robru: are you one of these people? :)
<robru> Ursinha, rsalveti is one of those people. is he around to do the upload himself?
 * rsalveti hides
<robru> Ursinha, I am, but I'd have to re-sign the the thing. if rsalveti signed it, best if he uploads it
<rsalveti> robru: you don't need to re-sing
<rsalveti> sign
<robru> rsalveti, oh right. I just had to resign mterry's becuse he's not special enough ;-)
<rsalveti> remember dput still push stuff to a ftp server
<rsalveti> robru: oh, indeed
<robru> Ursinha, ok whatever. i can upload it. one sec
<Ursinha> robru: I didn't ask rsalveti because the point of this is emulate how a person that's not special enough feels using citrain :)
<rsalveti> then for a normal human being you'd need to resign the src package
<robru> Ursinha, oh, are you evaluating citrain so that you can avoid making the same mistakes in ci airline?
<Ursinha> robru: it's a way to put it :)
<robru> Ursinha, oh ho ho let me tell you some things...
<Ursinha> lol
<rsalveti> robru: yeah, she's helping me with my landings today
<rsalveti> so she can feel the pain herself
<Ursinha> robru: for example... first step of the airline is to eliminate as many human interventions as possible
<Ursinha> for source packages we're almost there
<robru> rsalveti, ugh, whats your key id? I can't upload because I don't have your public key to verify
<robru> Ursinha, yes, eliminate the monkey button pushing that consumes my day
<rsalveti> robru: : http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xA9F32C8C77966D012FA4D25073606C99B16223A3&op=index
<Ursinha> robru: yeah, we don't need that
<Ursinha> for most things we don't
<robru> ok, upload started, let's see if the PPA takes it!
<Ursinha> robru: thanks :)
<robru> Ursinha, you're welcome
<robru> Ursinha, now I have to warn you, just yesterday citrain totally failed to be able to publish a source package, so I don't have much faith in this right now...
<bfiller> robru: need a silo for line 37, it fixes on of the promotion blockers with gallery
<robru> bfiller, you got silo 11...
<Ursinha> robru: uh, what happened?
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome
<robru> Ursinha, well the silo was one MP + one source package. the build job built the MP but refused to even acknowledge the presence of the source package, even though it was already built in the PPA. so the publish job failed because it claimed the package wasn't built. but the build job wouldn't "build" it (it didn't even need building, just needed the build job to acknowledge it had already been built)
<Ursinha> robru: do I have to "build watch-only" for source packages? or should I wait for the ppa to pick that up and update stuff?
<fginther> alesage, thanks!
<robru> Ursinha, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+packages looks like the package is there
<robru> Ursinha, so what you do now is called a WATCH_ONLY build
<Ursinha> robru: do I need to wait for the package to build or only for it to show up in the ppa?
<robru> Ursinha, you have to trigger the build job, and check 'WATCH_ONLY' so that it just looks in the PPA to acknowledge the source package.
<robru> Ursinha, only have to wait for it to show up before triggering the WATCH_ONLY
<Ursinha> robru: got it
<robru> Ursinha, eg, so do that now ;-)
 * Ursinha builds WATCH_ONLY
<robru> Ursinha, SUCCESS! it failed!
<Ursinha> wat
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> that means citrain now knows it needs to watch the ppa and then publish in the end?
<robru> Ursinha, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-1-build/1/console finished successfully, but note that it does not make any reference to the source package whatsoever. which means yeah, it won't ack it, so it won't be able to publish it either.
<Ursinha> oh
<robru> sil2100, ^^ our source package handling has been busted for at least a couple days
<robru> Ursinha, so basically, give up on this one, let rsalveti upload to distro the old fashioned way.
<Ursinha> man
<robru> Ursinha, yep
<Ursinha> robru: so you're saying citrain is broken for source packages?
<robru> this is exactly what happened to mterry yesterday
<robru> Ursinha, yes.
<Ursinha> this should be on the channel topic
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain cannot handle source packages at the moment
<Ursinha> robru: thanks :)
<robru> I should dive into this
<robru> the citrain code is so scary though...
<rsalveti> robru: please don't free the silo just yet
<robru> rsalveti, no worries
<asac> robru: please dive; very important feature and i am sure folks want to land with source packages soon
<asac> but guess now that we switched you are not that busy anymore on that part
<asac> thanks
<robru> asac, yeah looking at it. only 400 lines of undocumented spaghetti
<asac> cool
<asac> sorry :/
<Ursinha> robru: I can kinda try to help a bit
<robru> asac, sorry, no worries.
<Ursinha> :P
<asac> thanks
<robru> Ursinha, nah, fortunately it's python.
<Ursinha> :)
<sil2100> robru: I wonder what got b0rken
<sil2100> robru: since when you said it's broken?
<robru> sil2100, it seems the build job just doesn't even bother to even try to look at source packages.
<sil2100> uh
<robru> sil2100, first time I noticed it not working was yesterday.
<robru> sil2100, but honestly I don't remember the last time I saw it work. could be months
<sil2100> robru: let me take a quick look at that, maybe I broke it with some of my earlier code
<sil2100> But I remember some people doing source-only uploads
<sil2100> Recently
<robru> sil2100, my very first guess is that line 126 of build script seems to only iterate on MPs, not source packages. still reading though.
<sil2100> robru: it has to, as the loop in 126 is preparing source packages and does uploads for those, same for changelog generation etc.
<sil2100> While source packages are completely detached
<sil2100> robru: the code looks fine on first look, the check is in lines 352
<sil2100> robru: I didn't touch that part, but maybe there's something racy/buggy there
<robru> sil2100, yeah I don't understand this code at all
<sil2100> Me neither
<sil2100> :D
<robru> sil2100, oh but you've been steeped in it... molded by it...
<Wellark> any debian packaging guru's around?
<sil2100> I just type in random python code in it with hopes it'll work
<sil2100> Don't tell anyone though
<sil2100> Ooops...
<robru> sil2100, maybe you're a little bit too molded by it.
<sil2100> robru: hah, but in all seriousness, sadly some parts of the code are really hard to understand, some places are still unknown to me
<sil2100> robru: I'm not always able to get what exactly Didier had in mind in some places
<robru> sil2100, well fundamentally somewhere there's a for loop that isn't running because the list it's iterating is empty. fill it full of print statements until you can figure out what list doesn't have the expected value ;-)
<alesage> Wellark, not me but what's your q?
<robru> sil2100, ack, br
<robru> brb
<sil2100> Ok, I log out from IRC already, but in case something breaks mup me or mail me ;)
<sil2100> I'll also try digging more in the code for the reasons of the source package problem
<sil2100> o/
<ToyKeeper> Back when I mostly wrote everything in C, I'd usually write some pseudocode in a comment before anything interesting, to work out the algorithm and explain what the following code was supposed to do.
<ToyKeeper> Then I discovered the pseudocode I was writing was actually executable and had a name.  It was called Python.
<Wellark> alesage: just see the backlog at #ubuntu-touch for the question I asked from cjwatson
<ToyKeeper> It sounds like this isn't that kind of Python.  ;P
<Ursinha> ToyKeeper: haha, yeah
<alesage> Wellark, reading, wanting to volunteer robru if he has a moment :)
 * alesage likes to 'facilitate'
<robru> alesage, Wellark: sorry citrain is exploding, maybe later
<robru> Ursinha, rsalveti https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-1-build/3/console ok magically it's working now.
<Ursinha> lol
<robru> literally no idea what changed there. i didn't change any code
<rsalveti> lol, now that I just published it manually
<ToyKeeper> Also sounds like this would be a good time to know the train engineer who knows exactly the right place to perform a little percussive maintenance.
<robru> of course!
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libhybris/0.1.0+git20131207+e452e83-0ubuntu26
<ToyKeeper> "Hitting the citrain with a hammer?  That's only $5.  The other $995 is for knowing where to hit it to make it work again."
<rsalveti> should have another src package for tomorrow, we can test that again
<robru> I put it in debug mode, maybe there's a race condition that debug mode causes it to win...
<rsalveti> right
<robru> although I didn't think citrain was threaded. not sure what the race might be
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain really struggles with source packages. try again in debug mode!
<Ursinha> robru: lol
<rsalveti> :-)
<robru> ToyKeeper, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/view/head:/citrain/build#L280 you were saying something about hammers?
<Ursinha> robru: the package in silo 14 says packages are on destination, probably means they're already published in release pocket (?)
<Ursinha> do I have to do anything else now or that's just admin cleanup?
<ToyKeeper> robru: *facepalm*
<robru> Ursinha, yes! in theory it means that, however there is a race condition where citrain reports that prematurely
<Ursinha> oh god
<Ursinha> robru: and what one has to do to be sure?
<robru> Ursinha, yeah, I don't fully understand the details (ask colin) but basically when the package gets copied from proposed to release, it takes 10 minutes or so. launchpad (and thus citrain) report that at the *beginning* of the process, rmadison reports it at the end. rmadison is the one that counts when you're doing things like image builds.
<robru> Ursinha, well, it depends what you're doing. if you just want to clean the silo, that's safe to do after citrain reports the packages migrated.
<robru> Ursinha, if you want to kick an image build, you have to double check with rmadison
<robru> Ursinha, if you kick an image build the same minute citrain tells you that a package migrated, it won't be in your image build.
<robru> that bit me several times when citrain was new
<ToyKeeper> gahhh...  that source file has no logical organization at all.  Not even a single 'def'.  Reminds me of the input-dispatching loop of something I wrote in 1992.
<Ursinha> robru: that kinda makes no sense
<robru> Ursinha, for all of citrain's faults, this is actually launchpad's fault, not ours
<robru> ToyKeeper, yep. it's spaghetti
<Ursinha> robru: well, citrain, as a system, could perform the rmadison check before reporting the package had migrated...
<robru> Ursinha, oh but then you'd have to like shell out or something, you don't get rmadison in a nice api like launchpad gives. ;-)
<Ursinha> hahaha yeah, sure
<Ursinha> why write a script that loops over a shell if you can get a person to do that manually, right? :P
<robru> ToyKeeper, btw, that "hammer" with "-100" means "we don't know how many commits are new commits since the last release, so let's just put the 100 most recent commits into the changelog." ;-)
<robru> Ursinha, yeah, I mean, you don't want to put me out of work, do you? ... DO YOU?!
<robru> ;-)
<Ursinha> lol
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-15
<Wellark> anyone seen this before?
<Wellark> [ FATAL ] /usr/include/gtest/internal/gtest-port.h:1340:: pthread_mutex_lock(&mutex_)failed with error 22
<Wellark> I have not touched the test at all
<Wellark> it just started to throw that stuff at me
<Wellark> oh, I did change the default visibility of symbols
<Wellark> that probably messes with gtest
<Wellark> oh, I guess there is nothing better than hitting a CMake bug
<Wellark> http://www.cmake.org/Bug/view.php?id=15058
<Wellark> can I now have my 3h back?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 190 building (started: 20140815 02:05) ===
<Wellark> nobody wants to chat with me ;(
<sergiusens> robru: why is this here again? http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=sergiusens
<robru> sergiusens, because it was in the spreadsheet claiming to be ready to assign?
<sergiusens> robru: yeah, but that landed yesterday
<robru> sergiusens, alright I'll clear it
<sergiusens> robru: I asked about it when you said you were breaking the spreadsheet :-)
<robru> sergiusens, hm, forgot, sorry
<sergiusens> no worries
<sergiusens> robru: this probably explains why ciborium here doesn't show up as a ci train landing: http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/189.commitlog
<robru> sergiusens, could be, the spreadsheet got pretty borked, I'm not familiar with teh code that generates that list but it probably just got confused
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 190 DONE (finished: 20140815 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/190.changes ===
<Mirv> robru: I guess camera and gallery haven't been uploaded to the store yet
<Mirv> I'll look into getting those there with alan
<robru> Mirv, oops, bill usually takes care of that I think, but he's EOD
<Mirv> robru: I can build & upload and alan can approve them, but I'll just run some smoketesting too on them first
<robru> Mirv, sounds good, thanks.
<brendand> tvoss, can you think of a reason why, if i restart location service in the autopilot test, then it wouldn't affect the camera-app. only works if i do it from the command line
<brendand> tvoss, ah i realised why. the two services must be restarted on the same line
<ogra_> bzoltan1, seems UITK isnt been happy in the last few images, there seem to be constantly 12-13 failures
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  lemme see those failures...
<ogra_> bzoltan1, started with 188
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  it is the same "RuntimeError: Application Launch Failed: Application failed to start."
<ogra_> i dont know ... i see 13 errors in 190 and 12 in 188 (189 sadly had the phone failing that ran exactly that chunk of tests)
<ogra_> we had a mir update and an ubuntu-app-launch update, both could be related
<ogra_> ah, and i see Mirv just wrote a mail ...
<ogra_> bzoltan1, lets take it to the mail thread :)
<bzoltan1> ogra_: why?
<Mirv> :)
<bzoltan1> ogra_: I check  the failures. So far i did not find one where the test fails.
<ogra_> no particular reason ? :)
<Mirv> I guess so that ted can be kept updated on all details, since they point towards ubuntu-app-launch
<ogra_> bzoltan1, just look through the tests of 188 and 190 ...
 * ogra_ would think the red is pretty obvious
<bzoltan1> ogra_: That is what I just did.. All fail with "RuntimeError: Application Launch Failed: Application failed to start."
<brendand> Mirv, did you say there was a new camera-app that fixes some tests?
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  that is nothing new to me, I have seen it yesterday already. I understood that the it is caused by the app launcher and it is under investigation. Do you think the UITK could fix that?
<Mirv> brendand: at least locally, yes. I got 2 failures instead of 8.
<Saviq> Mirv, can I please ask for a rebuild of https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-017/+build/6269672
<Saviq> Mirv, just this one build
<brendand> Mirv, do you get prompted for the location when running the tests?
<Mirv> Saviq: done
<Mirv> brendand: oh, right, this was not "clean" situation where I tested. so, unfortunately I guess even the camera doesn't fix much :(
<Mirv> regarding AP:s
<brendand> Mirv, well i got 4 after removing the location service prompts, so it might have fixed a couple
<brendand> Mirv, is it in the store?
<Mirv> brendand: if the gallery doesn't fix much either, the it points to the direction that the async loading (that was now reverted) was not the cause for troubles there
<Mirv> brendand: it's in the store now, yes. we'll kick an image in maybe half an hour when the qtdeclarative has also landed
<t1mp> ogra_: which mail thread is that?
<ogra_> t1mp, ah, you are not on CC it seems Mirv wrote a mail to ted with bzoltan1 and me on CC
<bzoltan1> t1mp: I have forwarded to you.
<t1mp> thanks
<bzoltan1> Mirv: t1mp: ogra_: To be precise,  I do not know that those tests fail or pass, as they do not even start. These  failures are not test failures, but application lunch failures. Each failure has the exact same logs.
<t1mp> bzoltan1: I came to the same conclusion
<bzoltan1> t1mp: me to, yesterday already.
<t1mp> Mirv: when you reproduce the tests locally, are they always the same ones failing?
<t1mp> that's interesting
<brendand> tvoss, which package is ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored in?
<brendand> tvoss, i did an update and it seems to have got removed ...
<Mirv> t1mp: t1mp no, also locally they are different
<Mirv> t1mp: so similar to eg. #190 and #188 fail in different tests
<Mirv> so that leads into thinking it's indeed app launching problem and not a test problem
<t1mp> who is working on _launcher.py?
<t1mp> the failure seems to come there in launch() (or probably something that it calls), but I don't have knowledge about how that works
<brendand> ogra_, if i have usr/share/upstart/sessions/ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored.conf installed, why would upstart say the job doesn't exist?
<ogra_> because it has typos perhaps ?
<brendand> ogra_, well i've checked that :)
<brendand> ogra_, does it have to be in /etc/init?
<brendand> ogra_, or is that path also valid?
<ogra_> depends
<ogra_> show me the content :)
<brendand> ogra_, of which one? trust-stored?
<ogra_> usr/share/upstart/sessions/ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored.conf
<ogra_> oh, thats a default thing ...
<ogra_> i thought yo had put it in place
<ogra_> as what user do you try to run it ?
<brendand> phablet
<brendand> ogra_, it worked just before i upgraded
<ogra_> session jobs are only seen by the session owner indeed
<ogra_> while being in the session
<brendand> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8052368/
<ogra_> ugh, that awfule thing with the JOB= vars
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> well, i see no reason why upstart should consider it non existent
<ogra_> did you use phablet-shell ?
<bzoltan1> ogra_: do you have a newer version of the adbd package I should test?
<ogra_> bzoltan1, nope, didnt change ...
<ogra_> i'm working on phablet-tools atm to adjust it for the new adbd
<brendand> ogra_, yeah of course. i never use adb shell unless i have to
<ogra_> werid, then you should be in the upstart session just fine and it shoould see it
<ogra_> did you restart the UI session without re-login in phablet-shell ?
<ogra_> (if the session ID changes underneath it, phablet-shell wont recognize)
<bzoltan1> ogra_: cool, thanks
<brendand> ogra_, is initctl the preferred method for interacting with jobs?
<brendand> ogra_, service and commands like 'restart' seem to work, but i guess are deprecated?
<ogra_> i just use start/stop/restart ... but yeah, you can use initctl too
<ogra_> no, they are not deprecated
<brendand> ok
<t1mp> tedg, Mirv can I suspect the changes to  ubuntu-app-launch.c here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/ubuntu-app-launch/trunk.14.10/revision/155 for the new uitk failures?
<ogra_> initctl list should still show you the job though
<brendand> ogra_, so the job is not in initctl list
<ogra_> right, that is why it doesnt find it ... now dont ask me why :P
<greyback> trainguards: could someone reconfigure silo5 please? Added a fix for the FTBFS
<ogra_> t1mp, most likely
<t1mp> ogra_: ok, let's wait for ted then
<t1mp> bzoltan1: ^
 * t1mp brb
<ogra_> t1mp, though i suspect there is some interaction issue going on since we dont see such failures anywhere else
<brendand> ogra_, well - a reboot fixed it anyway
<ogra_> still weird
<brendand> yep
<Mirv> greyback: done
<greyback> Mirv: thanks
<brendand> Mirv, i get two failures now as well
<t1mp> ogra_: are the other tests for click packages mainly?
<brendand> i might as well try and fix these as well - if i can't then i'll just raise a bug
<t1mp> ogra_: there is separate code for click packages and "legacy" apps
<jamesh> 2
<ogra_> 3
<ogra_> t1mp, both
<brendand> Mirv, there could be an autopilot issue with one of the failures
<brendand> Mirv, it tries to do a pinch action and it fails to do it
<brendand> Mirv, when i do the same manually it works
<popey> davmor2: can you find that datetime bug?
<davmor2> popey: give me 5
<popey> k
<Mirv> brendand: right, and I think pinching in the photo roll was a new feature. Kaleo might be interested in your findings since he did the latest camera commits.
<popey> who is covering for sil2100?
<ogra_> popey, Mirv robru and me
<ogra_> depending on what you want
<popey> bug 1357307 is a blocker
<ubot5> bug 1357307 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Datetime indicator no longer shows events, time not updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357307
<ogra_> popey, sync fails too ... iguess thhats not the indicator but the eds backend
<popey> the time should update
<popey> doubt it needs eds for that?
<popey> want me to split to 2 bugs?
<ogra_> oh, you mean it isnt 12:08 ?
<popey> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/182343848/device-2014-08-15-114223.png
<ogra_> heh, i didnt notice that
<popey> look at the two clocks
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> well, i think the events are eds related ... so yeah, perhaps split them
<popey> ok
<jamesh> is one of them set to the UTC+2:11 time zone?
<popey> done
<davmor2> ogra_: bug 1357311 and bug 1357307 need adding to the blocker list most annoying bugs ;)
<ubot5> bug 1357311 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Datetime indicator no longer shows events" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357311
<ubot5> bug 1328646 in Unity 8 "duplicate for #1357307 Clock out of sync on resume from suspend" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328646
<Mirv> popey: davmor2 ogra_: I added those three to blockers, so this http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/issues/landing-email should get updated soon
<brendand> Mirv, how did we miss that the record video button is broken :P
<popey> k
<davmor2> Mirv: thanks dude
<Mirv> brendand: how is it broken? works here. click it, and then the record button changes to red button and it seems to record things
<popey> camera doesn't launch here. sticks on splash screen...
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-15-115930.png is all I see
<brendand> Mirv, doesn't do anything on mako for me
<popey> bah, unity froze
<brendand> Mirv, do you have a newer version than me?
<brendand> Mirv, mine is 347
<Mirv> brendand: weird. and you have the 355 version?
<Mirv> brendand: ah, I have the one that was updated to the store
<brendand> Mirv, ok. why don't i see it yet in updates
<brendand> ?
<Mirv> brendand: popey did say dholbach would have accepted it
<brendand> must be why it works on my 'other device' then
<nik90> ogra_, popey: I dont think it is an EDS issue
<Mirv> I however installed it locally from .click in the morning
<nik90> ogra_, popey: Since if you set an alarm, datetime indicator correctly triggers it by monitoring EDS
<ogra_> nik90, well, i get a "sync failed" popup message on every boot here
<nik90> ogra_: but was EDS updated in 189?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> ah, wait, but i see events in the calendar .... so this might just be coincidence
<nik90> popey: camera works for me on mako. Did you update it from the click store?
<popey> no, i think it's another issue
<popey> (which is hilarious and I'm filing a bug)
<ogra_> Mirv, btw, where do we stand wt kicking and image ?
<popey> ogra_: would usensord be a good place to file a bug about rotation/sensor related issues?
<ogra_> would be a start at least ...
<popey> k
<Mirv> ogra_: we stand in the "oh I forgot to say qtdeclarative migrated" stage
<popey> bug 1357327 ☻
<ubot5> bug 1357327 in usensord (Ubuntu) "One app blocks anothers access to sensors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357327
<Mirv> ogra_: feel free to kick a build, in other words...
<Mirv> I had that one tab reminding me about it, but I didn't get back to the tab
<brendand> Mirv, ogra_ - i submitted the merge request. after what happened last time, it would be good if someone checked that this works independently: https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/camera-app/location_prompt_disable/+merge/230961
<ogra_> Mirv, doing so, thanks
<Mirv> brendand: great! was there a jenkins thing that builds .click packages out of MP:s?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 191 building (started: 20140815 11:20) ===
<popey> hmm, my phone is in a unity8 restart and apport loop ☹
 * popey reboots
 * Mirv not seeing http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/issues/landing-email updating itself
<davmor2> there was an problem rebooting popey, E:Too_Much_Blood_In_Alcohol_Stream ;)
<davmor2> Mirv: it might take some time I think LP emails out after a 5-10 minute sync and then the api would need to pick up the changes for sil2100 script to pick it up I guess :)
<Mirv> davmor2: I just re-read sil2100's e-mail and noticed I added the tags but missed the subscriptions... now waiting another 5-10 mins
<davmor2> Mirv: :(
<Mirv> ...and it updated it already, only leaving out the report marked as duplicate
<Mirv> more blockers, yay! http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/issues/landing-email
<nik90> davmor2: there we go...blocker bugs :P
<davmor2> nik90: told you :P
<nik90> davmor2: well I look at it as glass half full
<ogra_> jdstrand, we have one new failure in the security tests (likely introduced with yesterdays apparmor profile upload)
<popey> pete-woods - see comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/mediascanner2/megamerge-20140815/+merge/230929 - that ms branch breaks music app...
<popey> pete-woods: we can't land that until the music app is fixed, which the dev will work on later today.
<jdstrand> ogra_: yes, please don't block on that failing test. it is caused be a change in the settings file for scopes. I had the fix to the test staged, but forgot to commit it before I EOD'd yesterday
<ogra_> no prob ... as long as you are aware and look into it :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: the timing of committing test adjustments can be tricky-- I don't want to commit too early lest a test run starts without the new policy, but if I wait too long, the new policy is in place without the test fix
<ogra_> yeah
<jdstrand> but, no biggie. committing now
<jdstrand> thanks for the ping
<brendand> Mirv, the jenkins job for camera-app failed because of dbus errors? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/392/
<brendand> Mirv, looks like when 'phablet-config autopilot' was not run
<Mirv> brendand: hmm, should you ping the CI vanguard about it? if there's something broken in CI
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 191 DONE (finished: 20140815 12:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/191.changes ===
 * popey updates
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): josepht | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain really struggles with source packages. try again in debug mode!
<Saviq> trainguards, icanhasreconfigure of silo 17 please, added scope-scopes
<Saviq> and left out scope-shell
<Mirv> Saviq: done
<Saviq> Mirv, thank you
<jamesh> popey: The second build in silo 002 should work with music-app, fwiw
 * popey hugs jamesh 
 * Mirv is EODish, but will try to check for for train requests every now and the, since sil2100 is out today and robert will not be awake for 2-3 hours still
<jamesh> popey: I had added the filled signal to help with the tests and hadn't realised music-app had started using it.  The new version changes it to a "status" property+notification signal that makes it possible to inspect the status
<jamesh> popey: I've just added some code to add back the old signal and fire it when status==Ready
<popey> super stuff, thank you jamesh
<greyback> trainguards: please can I get a reconfigure for silo5 - adding gles twin package for qtubuntu
<popey> Mirv: do you have time to upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/filemanager-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.3.254_armhf.click to the store please?
<pete-woods> popey: I think jamesh pushed a fix for the music app break to that branch
<Mirv> greyback, popey: done and done
 * popey hugs Mirv 
 * Mirv hugs popey
 * greyback gives Mirv an casual nod from afar
<popey> dpm: filemanager approved
 * Mirv approaches greyback with open arms
 * greyback is frozen
 * popey tickles greyback 
<popey> He says no, he means yes.
 * greyback putty in your arms
<dpm> awesome, thanks popey
<greyback> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-1-build/3/console <- that mean anything to you Mirv?
<greyback> get_packaging_verbsion <- typo in the job?
<pete-woods> hi trainguards! just checking if there's a reason for my request on line 26 (for scopes-api and scopes-shell) didn't get a silo. are we at some level of traincon? did I do something wrong?
<Mirv> greyback: sems like typo from sil2100 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/revision/646 , I'm not sure if I can fix it, but I'll try
<Mirv> pete-woods: no reason, just too messy spreadsheet. assigning.
<pete-woods> Mirv: :D
<pete-woods> it could do with autofilters for the columns
<pete-woods> I'm not sure if google sheets does that or not, though
<pete-woods> looks like it does, actually
<pete-woods> maybe it affects everyone at once, though
<Mirv> pete-woods: you've got ubuntu-rtm/landing-001
<pete-woods> thanks!
<Mirv> greyback: you can try now, I fixed the typo but I've no idea about deploying
<greyback> Mirv: ok, will hit rebuild& hope
<Mirv> oh, hmm, I have an idea about deploying if that didn't help
<greyback> Mirv: yeah same problem
<pete-woods> Mirv: feeling stupid, but is there a separate CI dashboard for RTM?
<Mirv> greyback: try again
<Mirv> pete-woods: yes, there's a link top left
<pete-woods> d'oh!
<pete-woods> thanks!
<greyback> Mirv: same :(
<Mirv> greyback: try again :)
<Mirv> this is "I chatted about how to do this in theory months ago"
<greyback> Mirv: still no luck
<greyback> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-1-build/7/console
<Mirv> greyback: interesting, the output I see in deployment would seem pretty good. weird though that you have "citrain-preprod", even though you shouldn't have any preprod silo
<greyback> Mirv: I've no idea :)
<Mirv> 2014-08-15 13:38:02,574 INFO Reconfiguring Jenkins Job ubuntu-landing-005-1-build
<Mirv> why-you-no-work
<Mirv> greyback: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-1-build/9/console \o/ no idea why I needed to do what I did, but it seemed logical and worked
<Mirv> (why production silo is explicitly running preprod code, so doing a production deployment didn't fix it)
<greyback> Mirv: excellent. Thank you
 * greyback hugs Mirv
<brendand> Mirv, do you get this failure when running locally? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/2291/testReport/junit/camera_app.tests.test_focus/TestFocus/test_focus_valid_and_disappear_with_mouse_/
<alecu> hi trainguards! may I ask any of you to give landing permissions to dobey?
<ogra_> alecu, i guess you have to come back on monday ... i dont know who apart from sil2100 can add people
<ogra_> (and he is on vacation today)
<alecu> ogra_: it was robru who did the initiation ritual with me. I guess dobey can ask when he starts his shift.
<dobey> hmm
<ogra_> ah, ok, i wasnt sure if rob can do it
<Mirv> brendand: I can't test that now, my EOD efforts have gone extremely poorly in the last hour but I'm leaving for some shopping now (I'll keep on the lookout for train management jobs)
<Mirv> the hole between me and robert is something that sil is very much needed for :)
<brendand> Mirv, that's okay
<ogra_> brendand, camera still doesnt look happy in 191 ... should it ?
<brendand> ogra_, nope not until https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/camera-app/location_prompt_disable/+merge/230961 lands
<brendand> ogra_, we might be short of landers
<brendand> lots of holidays today
<Mirv> ogra_: brendand: gallery \o/ it was just me, the fix actually fixed things.
<asac> sil off today?
<Mirv> asac: yes
<brendand> Mirv, do you think you have time to land my merge request for camera-app today?
<asac> lagger :P
<asac> j.k.
<asac> thanks Mirv
<Mirv> brendand: no in terms of getting it tested etc, I can do uploads after it's in trunk though
<brendand> so we just need to find someone to review/approve it
<brendand> ogra_, all my usual guesses are on holiday - any ideas?
<dobey> hi trainguards: can we get this MP fast-tracked through landing? https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity-scope-click/explicit-pthread/+merge/230973
<brendand> dobey, explicit-pthread - is it sfw?
<dobey> brendand: sfw?
 * brendand hangs his head in shame at a failed attempt at a joke
<brendand> dobey, never mind
<Mirv> dobey: please work with ogra to have spreadsheet nice and updated, I quickly added a line and kicked a build, but like description, test plan, getting it tested. I'll check later if it can be published.
<Mirv> (ie if it has been marked tested)
 * Mirv really gone now
 * ogra_ is in meetings the next 3h 
<ogra_> (or 2.5 rather)
<davmor2> I'm back and in a caravan that's a locate and a half right
<davmor2> so there are some pluses and minuses to this plan, pluses I get a very pleasant view, minuses I get to feel ogra_ 's pain when downloading images
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): retoaded | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain really struggles with source packages. try again in debug mode!
<sergiusens> Mirv: robru I just set line 39 to yes but it's still red
<sergiusens> Mirv: robru yes in the MP column
<sergiusens> ah, nevermind... lag
<ogra_> plars, looks like we're missing a mako in smoketesting
<plars> ogra_: weird, it doesn't seem to be going into fastboot
<plars> ogra_: let me take a look
<ogra_> plars, psivaa said soimething similar about 189
<ogra_> swame issue
<ogra_> -w
<plars> ogra_: same device? psivaa?
<ogra_> dunno :)
<ogra_> it worked in 190 then
<plars> ogra_: it should go on now... not sure why that happened. Will have to keep an eye on that
<ogra_> thx
<pete-woods> general call for help for a stupid person
<pete-woods> I added my silo with the following command: phablet-config writable-image --ppa ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-001
<pete-woods> but I end up with: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<pete-woods> when doing apt-get update on the phone
<brendand> pete-woods, i haven't tried the new rtm ppas
<brendand> pete-woods, did you try doing it manually?
<brendand> pete-woods, add-apt-repository etc etc
<pete-woods> not yet
<pete-woods> will do that next
 * pete-woods checks for updated phablet-tools
<brendand> pete-woods, oh yeah that ain't gonna work
<pete-woods> bregma: which part?
<brendand> pete-woods, add-apt-repository is just freezing
<pete-woods> ah
<brendand> pete-woods, that might be a red herring though
<brendand> pete-woods, is that ppa in your sources.list?
<pete-woods> brendand: it seems like I have multiple PPAs there now (from some failed attempts to guess the correct ppa name)
<pete-woods> just starting again, to see if it's really a problem
<brendand> pete-woods, it's expecting:
<brendand> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-001/ubuntu-rtm 14.09 main
<brendand> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-001/ubuntu-rtm 14.09 main
<pete-woods> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/ubuntu utopic main
<pete-woods> # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/ubuntu utopic main
<brendand> pete-woods, utopic vs 14.09
<brendand> pete-woods, did you freshly flash the image?
<pete-woods> bregma: obviously my crude algorithm for converting PPA names into the random magic you give to add-apt-repository is wrong
<pete-woods> bregma: yeah, this is a clean image
<pete-woods> brendand: whoops, wrong person
<brendand> pete-woods, and you just ran phablet-config writable-image --ppa?
<pete-woods> bregma: yep
<brendand> pete-woods, bregma is going to be confused
<pete-woods> brendand: yep, literally the command above :$
<sergiusens> rsalveti: can you look at line 39? I'll tab a beer ;-)
<pete-woods> too used to named being unique with first two chars
 * bregma is used to being mistaken for someone competent
<brendand> pete-woods, gets me all the time as well
<pete-woods> brendand: so is there a proper way for me to figure out the magic string to pass to add-apt-repository if I'm given a PPA URL?
<brendand> pete-woods, oh i see now
<brendand> pete-woods, i think this scheme was ill thought through
<brendand> pete-woods, look at the launchpad page for the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-001
<brendand> You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-001 to your system's Software Sources. (Read about installing)
<brendand> notice that the text is the same as for the non-rtm ppa
<brendand> ogra_, you're needed
<brendand> cjwatson, or maybe you can help actually
<pete-woods> brendand: ahh. that part doesn't show if you're in +packages
<pete-woods> brendand: the path still doesn't quite look correct, though
<pete-woods> compare https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-001
<pete-woods> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-001
<pete-woods> they have the same path
<pete-woods> doesn't look right to me
<pete-woods> (I mean look at the actual pages, not the URLs :) )
<brendand> pete-woods, that's what i mean
<rsalveti> sergiusens: lemmelook
<brendand> cjwatson, is there no shorthand possible for the RTM ppa's?
<brendand> cjwatson, launchpad seems as confused by it as me and pete-woods
<rsalveti> sergiusens: silo 02
 * pete-woods following now :)
<ogra_> brendand, he is on vacation ... and i wasnt involved with any of the rtm bringup
<brendand> ogra_, rbpark?
<brendand> ogra_, robru that's it
<brendand> forgot his nick for a second
<ogra_> pete-woods, for now just edit the sources.list snippet ... "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-001/ubuntu-rtm 14.09 main "
<brendand> ogra_, we can talk about it in landing
<sergiusens> rsalveti: thanks
<pete-woods> ogra_: thanks, brendand gave me the magic paths already :)
<popey> bah, browser died
<davmor2> ogra_: it's not going to let me join and stay connected
<brendand> pete-woods, ogra_ thinks it's because you're not using an RTM image
<brendand> pete-woods, which i don't think even exist yet
<brendand> pete-woods, you are going to hack sources.list in the meantime i think
<pete-woods> brendand: yep, that's what I've done :)
<brendand> pete-woods, btw why do you want to land directly in RTM instead of going via utopic
<pete-woods> brendand: er. I was just told we needed this stuff in RTM asap. so I figured this was the process..
<plars> balloons: anything new on reminders or calendar? reminders got worse today, up to 6 failures :(
<ogra_> davtethering works ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, tethering works ;)
<brendand> pete-woods, i know that changes in ubuntu will make it to rtm eventually, but i don't know how quickly
<brendand> pete-woods, robru or someone like that can probably give more detail
<pete-woods> okay, that's good to know :)
<davmor2> ogra_: no signal in the quarry and it's throwing down with rain so I'm not sitting up the top of the hill for a phone signal :)
<psivaa> plars: it was mako-09 during 189 testing failing to comeback onto bootloader
<Mirv> is robru around already?
<Mirv> sorry guys I couldn't quite do the 12h needed to fill up sil2100's watchout completely, but I think robru should be around nowish
<robru> Mirv, hi
<Mirv> nice, the 003 got done
<Mirv> robru: o/ great. just got back from shopping.
<Mirv> and everything seems in order
<robru> Mirv, 3? looks in proposed to me...
<Mirv> robru: yep, I just wasn't sure if there's anyone to fill in the details and publish, but seems everything got done
<dobey> yep
<dobey> it's just waiting for the autopkgtests to get run, and then it'll migrate
<Mirv> ok, things seem fine, I'll start to switch into cooking mode
<Mirv> robru: so we added datetime bugs to blockers today, nothing else in news I guess. gallery got better, camera not yet.
<robru> Mirv, cool thx
<dobey> robru: so i'm told you can get me landing privs. what do i need to do to get that?
<robru> dobey, pretty simple, I just add you to a lp group, and then give you edit rights in the spreadsheet
<robru> dobey, done
<dobey> robru: ah. is there some presentation or document explaining the process for actually doing a landing?
<dobey> robru: thanks
<robru> dobey, hmm, most of the documentation is from my perspective, eg helping you do landings, not so much for you to request landings. hang on
<robru> dobey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/FAQ has info but it's pretty verbose. not very quick at getting up to speed
<robru> dobey, basically just fill out the next blank row in the spreadsheet, mimic the examples set by previous rows and you should be fine. set Ready column to Yes and then the bot will ping us to assign your silo
<dobey> oh. ok
<dobey> robru: can we get a silo for row 24 in the spreadsheet? thostr added it yesterday but it hasn't gotten a silo yet
<robru> dobey, hm, conflicts with silo 5 but that one is ready to publish so I'll publish that one...
<dobey> robru: oh weird
<robru> ricmm, around? this mp is unapproved... https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/qtubuntu/check-window-event/+merge/230764
<dobey> robru: the MP in that is wrong
<robru> dobey, thankfully the spreadsheet doesn't tell us who marked it as tested, but presumably ricmm since he requested the landing
<dobey> robru: i mean, the MP URL in row 24 is wrong
<robru> dobey, oh yeah, that looks wrong too
<dobey> let me put the right MP urls in there
<robru> dobey, well that MP looks ok but it's missing any qtubuntu change to actually sync.
<dobey> robru: yes, but qtubuntu has nothing to do with what the description is, or the test plans listed there :)
<robru> excellent
<brendand> tvoss, is there a dbus api for ubuntu-location-service?
<dobey> robru: ok, i put the two MP urls in there that were supposed to be in there
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> and doing "Show revision history" on that spreadsheet is apparently a very bad thing to do
<robru> dobey, you got silo 12
<robru> dobey, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=ubuntuone-credentials
<dobey> thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<robru> dobey, so at that link i gave, you have to click 'build' to open jenkins, and then at the jenkins form you have to click the big 'build' button... twice (the first one logs you in, the second one triggers the build)
<dbarth> robru: we have validate silo 13 at last
<dbarth> it's marked tested
<dobey> ah ok
<robru> dbarth, hm it says it's still building ;-)
<dbarth> contains some cool stuff: trust session support and a refactored system settings plugin
<Saviq> trainguards, could I have a quick silo for line 36 (I promise to release it today)
<greyback_> robru: sorrt, had forgotton to approve the MR in silo5. It should publish not
<dbarth> robru: it's an old message
<Saviq> it's a subset of line 37
<dbarth> robru: ah right, it needs a manual treatment, because we reused a silo which publication was interrupted
<robru> Saviq, it's a subset of line 37? which is blank?
<Saviq> robru, 27
<robru> ah
<Saviq> robru, finger trouble :)
<robru> greyback_, ricmm: sorry guys silo 5 is imploding, I'll try to save it
<greyback_> robru: lemme know if I can help
<robru> greyback_, nawp, just gotta rebuild everything apparently. citrain forgot that qtubuntu got built and there's apparently no way to remind it without just rebuilding the whole thing.
<greyback_> robru: darn. Will the package version change? If yes I'll update the gles twin
<robru> greyback_, it's ok, I think I'm rebuilding both...
<davmor2> robru: did the silo ppa names change on lp or just in the citrain stuff?
<robru> greyback_, yeah it's gonna be 15.1 instead of 15, but I don't think that's going to hurt anything will it?
<robru> davmor2, just in citran
<davmor2> robru thanks
<robru> davmor2, you're welcome
<greyback_> robru: they need to match exactly
<robru> greyback_, ok, please update the mp to 15.1 then
<greyback_> 2 secs
<Saviq> uh, looks like the train's gonna be full over the weekend :D
<greyback_> robru: done
<robru> Saviq, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q= but look how many free silos we have!!! ;-)
<Saviq> robru, har har
<tvoss> brendand, sure, what exactly do you need?
<robru> Saviq, ok you're getting silo 18
<Saviq> robru, thanks, I'll be quick
<davmor2> ogra_: so just went up the hill to use 3g to update the phone it's bad when you have to resort to that :)
<Saviq> greyback_, while I have you around https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync/+merge/231001
<Saviq> robru, sorry, need to ask for a reconfigure for the -gles sync in silo 18
<greyback_> Saviq: dun
<Saviq> greyback_, thanks, and have a good'un!
<greyback_> Saviq: you too
<Saviq> robru, thank you
<robru> Saviq, you're welcome
<robru> popey, what was that bug reference from the meeting?
<popey> ah yes.
<popey> robru: bug 1357307 and bug 1357311
<ubot5> bug 1328646 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1357307 Clock out of sync on resume from suspend" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328646
<ubot5> bug 1357311 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Datetime indicator's menu no longer shows events or Settings button: "Empty!"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357311
<robru> popey, thanks
<jdstrand> hey, so I went to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+localpackagediffs?field.package_type=all. I checked apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu and pressed the button to sync it to 14.09 (then click 'ok'
<jdstrand> )
<jdstrand> it looked to go ok, but I don't see any change in the report
<jdstrand> when can I expect to see it off the report?
<robru> jdstrand, yep, no idea. that's a question for cjwatson (on holiday) or perhaps wgrant_
<davmor2> cyphermox: mtp testing under wat 4.3GB of music transferring across should be enough right ;)
<jdstrand> I look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu and don't see it is doing anything. maybe I need a publisher run
<jdstrand> robru: thanks
<jdstrand> wgrant_: ^
<davmor2> cyphermox: seems to have locked up on track 116
<davmor2> cyphermox: libmtp error:  Could not send object.
<davmor2> cyphermox: There was an error copying the file into mtp://[usb:003,010]/Nexus%204/Music/David%20Bowie/Platinum%20Collection.
<davmor2> cyphermox: Error while copying “Golden Years (Single Ve...98 Digital Remaster).mp3”.
<Saviq> robru, hmm, qtmir-gles disappeared again from silo 18, what gives?
<robru> Saviq, that's a new one on me
<robru> i'll reconig
<davmor2> Saviq: it hates you, hate it back it works for me
<Saviq> robru, maybe it doesn't like stuff happening in parallel (build was running when you reconfigured)
<sergiusens> robru: can you join #is please?
<davmor2> cyphermox: definitely had enough I had to stop it :(
<davmor2> cyphermox: I have a feeling it might be 2 fold a mix of the version on the laptop and on the phone not playing nicely together
<davmor2> cyphermox: do I need to update the laptop too?
<robru> Saviq, ok try building
<robru> Saviq, oh right, yeah if the build job was still running that could clobber the reconfigure.
<robru> oops
<jdstrand> wgrant_: one interesting thing if I do the sync, I get a confirmation that looks like this: "You're about to sync 1 package. Continue? ... apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.2.19 -> 1.2.15 ... Ok Cancel'
<jdstrand> wgrant_: I would've expected that to say 'apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.2.15 -> 1.2.19'
<jdstrand> wgrant_: after waiting awhile, my requested sync of apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.2.19 still hasn't happened
<ogra_> jdstrand, did you check ubuntu ... perhaps 1.2.19 now turned into 1.2.15 ;)
<ogra_> (then th text would indeed be correct *g* )
<jdstrand> ogra_: heh, it did not change :)
<ogra_> heh
<robru> kenvandine, don't worry about 14, that message just means we both published at the same time. it's publishing fine
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i was just looking :)
<kenvandine> thcx
<kenvandine> thx even
<robru> kenvandine, you're welcome
<dobey> robru: i take it from the flurry of text changes on the dashboard you acked the packaging changes for ubuntuone-credentials?
<robru> dobey, yeah it was a trivial diff
<dobey> yeah, i was just about to ping you and ask for it when i saw the status change again :P
<robru> dobey, yeah I have the highlight set on 'trainguards' so the bot already pinged me
<dobey> ah ok
<robru> alright, I'm off for lunch, brb
<cyphermox> davmor2: no, you wouldn't have to update the laptop
<cyphermox> davmor2: I'm going to see if I can crash it again with file transfers, but it hasn't happened to me since the updates
<mterry> robru, I thought image blockers were for regressions, not stuff that's been around forever
<robru> mterry, that's true. are those not new? I was told they were blockers.
<mterry> robru, well the clock-out-of-sync one was reported on 6/10
<mterry> robru, I'm not sure about the others
<robru> mterry, hmm ok. well we'll have to take it up with sil on monday. i'm not going to promote anything on a friday when nobody's around ;-)
 * mterry whispers in robru's ear, "Come on, it'll be fine..."
<mterry> "no one will notice"
<robru> yeah..... no....
 * popey notes there's a blocker in this image that has been around for 1 day, which doesn't constitute "forever" imo ☻
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain really struggles with source packages. try again in debug mode!
<mterry> popey, I wasn't saying they were all old
<mterry> Just that clock one is ancient
<robru> camako, please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/0.6/+merge/230879
<camako> robru, oh sorry you're right... forgot...
<camako> robru, done...
<camako> robru, btw when I changed the "testing pass" column to 'yes' and entered the image number, it said "invalid  cell contents"
<robru> camako, yep, that's normal.
<camako> robru, o ok.. I top-approved the MP..
<camako> robru, that's weird... debian/control diff in https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/2/ doesn't match with the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/0.6/+merge/230879
<robru> I... what...
<robru> camako, try rebuilding it I guess. *sigh*
<camako> robru, ok
<robru> camako, I don't have the slightest clue why that could be. the build log shows it built the most recent commit, so it's not like there's a new unbuilt commit that makes those changes
<camako> robru, the script that does the diff has a bug??
<robru> camako, nope, because the PPA also has the wrong diff
<camako> robru, ugghh ok rebuilding (and I'll have to retest I guess)
<robru> camako, yep.
<robru> camako, wait, no, abort abort
<robru> camako, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/182166412/mir_0.6.0%2B14.10.20140811-0ubuntu1_0.6.0%2B14.10.20140811-0ubuntu2.diff.gz that diff is in distro already, somebody beat you to it
<robru> camako, so the diff is fine
<robru> hopefully that build job doesn't interfere with the previous publish...
<camako> robru, O sh*t ... should I cancel the rebuild?
<robru> camako, i already did
<robru> camako, we caught it before it uploaded to the PPA so the PPA contents are still sane. but citrain is caught in an inconsistent state now, but fortunately it's already published. worst case we flush the silo and you merge manually.
<camako> robru, oh okay... So somebody felt the need to rebuild the branch but by that time, we had already checked in more content, thinking our release was done
<robru> camako, what? I don't follow.
<robru> camako, Laney felt that your debian/control fixes were important enough to just upload them direct to distro, bypassing citrain
<camako> robru, ok I see... I didn't know that...
<camako> robru, and they did not merge it to the trunk??
<robru> camako, nope!
<camako> robru, ok this release will take care of that
<robru> yeah
<camako> robru, thanks... anything I can do?
<robru> camako, just wait for it to migrate. citrain might be too confused to notice. pay attention to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir
<robru> camako, once it no longer says -proposed then we can clear the silo
<camako> robru, ack
<Saviq> robru, can I bug you for ↑ please :)
<robru> Saviq, yeah I just published mir, i should really kick an image in between
<Saviq> robru, ok, do what you gotta do
<Saviq> robru, as long as it lands today I'm glad
<rsalveti> Saviq: I'll take care of building a new image and publishing your silo in a few
<rsalveti> probably ~2,3 hours
<Saviq> rsalveti, thanks
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: rsalveti, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain really struggles with source packages. try again in debug mode!
<camako> rsalveti... so is mir 0.6.1 all good..?  looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir
<camako> 0.6.1 is shown as the latest upload
<rsalveti> camako: not yet, still in proposed, but should migrate soon
<rsalveti> camako: check with rmadison mir
<rsalveti> once that tool says that mir is in utopic, then we can trigger a new image
<rsalveti> and merge/clean the silo
<camako> rsalveti, okay I don't know if you 've seen the scrollback.. robru and I noticed an inconsistency...
<rsalveti> camako: yeah, ci train might get confused
<rsalveti> if so, then we might need to merge manually and force it to clean the silo
<camako> rsalveti, so I was keeping an eye on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir where there was an entry above 0.6.0 line for 0.6.1 which said "proposed" but now it's gone... Just wanna make sure the release is not stuck somewhere
<rsalveti> camako: right, yeah, first it gets published in launchpad
<rsalveti> then it gets published for real in about ~20min
<camako> rsalveti, ok I'll check with the tool.. thanks
<camako> rsalveti, now rmadison says it was promoted to utopic..
<rsalveti> camako: great
<camako> not utopic-proposed any more
<rsalveti> camako: let me try to merge  & clean to see what happens
<camako> <drumroll> moment of truth....
<camako> ugh it failed
<rsalveti> 2014-08-15 21:15:07,424 INFO Trying to push to https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/utopic
<rsalveti> No new revisions or tags to push.
<rsalveti> yeah, probably because of the bad state
<rsalveti> camako: so I guess we need to merge this manually
<camako> rsalveti... Yep..
<camako> rsalveti, want me to do it or you got it?
<rsalveti> camako: I can try, I think I have write access to it
<camako> ok
<rsalveti> camako: done
<camako> rsalveti... great thanks for your help.
<rsalveti> np, also triggered a new image
<camako> cool
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 192 building (started: 20140815 21:30) ===
<camako> rsalveti, I'm confused about landings for rtm... Mir still has one trunk where we land... But I expect our ubuntu/utopic distro and ubuntu-rtm/14.09 to diverge (e.g. only checking bug fixes in the latter)... Don't we need another trunk for rtm to generate our MPs against?
<rsalveti> right, if you think utopic and rtm will diverge in your case, then yeah, more work
<rsalveti> another trunk, that needs to be synced from time to time with utopic and so on
<rsalveti> can be painful
<camako> rsalveti, once the RTM freezes our devel work for utopic and beyond continues. And, say 3 weeks later, an RTM bug appears, and we fix it. Where do we land the fix? Don't we need an RTM trunk as well? This is not a mir-specific problem.. How do others handle this?
<rsalveti> camako: yeah, we'd need a different trunk I'd imagine
<rsalveti> as in the end they are different distros
<camako> yeah exactly
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 192 DONE (finished: 20140815 23:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/192.changes ===
<rsalveti> bfiller:
<rsalveti> 2014-08-15 23:21:48,719 ERROR Some merge requests are not yet approved. Please review the following merges and re-run the build job:
<rsalveti> 2014-08-15 23:21:48,719 ERROR https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/content-hub/cancel-button/+merge/230505
 * rsalveti dinner
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-16
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: rsalveti, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain really struggles with source packages. try again in debug mode!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 193 building (started: 20140816 02:05) ===
<wgrant> jdstrand: Please don't try to use that UI.
<wgrant> jdstrand: It's never worked properly.
<wgrant> jdstrand: The copy never made it through, so there is fortunately no damage.
<wgrant> jdstrand: But even when doing syncs in a normal way, you need to copy with binaries.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 193 DONE (finished: 20140816 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/193.changes ===
<Mirv> looks like #192 (ofono updates?) broke dialer and messaging AP:s at least. if I'm to use mako today, I probably should not upgrade.
<Mirv> might be just the tests of course
 * Mirv upgraded anyway and made a call - worked
<Laney> camako: If you're talking about mir then I uploaded it becasue the way it was meant that upgrades were bombing out for everybody with those packages installed
<Laney> and I wrote this https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/mir/fix-mircommon-debian-replaces/+merge/230583/comments/560235
<Mirv> Saviq: I didn't mention yet on this channel though, yet
<Mirv> so: if anyone is able to kick d-jenkins jobs for a rerun, please rerun the one that is blocking unity8: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<Mirv> oh...
<Mirv> so, thanks jibel indeed ;)
<camako>   Laney, ok I saw it but it didn't really register, I guess... Anyways, it's all sorted now, and thanks for helping us out
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 194 building (started: 20140816 21:30) ===
<Saviq> WWTF
<Saviq> rsalveti, just FYI... an ap run just passed green... with no single package change (other than the packages under test)...
<Saviq> meaning without the reverted qtmir
 * Saviq doesn't get it
<rsalveti> Saviq: haha, alright :-)
<Saviq> rsalveti, it magically worked
<Saviq> there's one more job that's going now
<rsalveti> alright, we can revert the revert if needed
<rsalveti> image 194 should be done in a few
<Saviq> if only the feedback loop didn't take so long :|
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 194 DONE (finished: 20140816 23:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/194.changes ===
<Saviq> rsalveti, I owe you a crate of beer, but if you'd care to assign ↑ (ideally to silo 10 as that's where I put the -gles part)
<rsalveti> Saviq: let me check
<rsalveti> Saviq: done
 * rsalveti dinner
<Saviq> rsalveti, thanks, I'll wait for the current ap run to complete and if that goes green I'll let this through
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-17
<rsalveti> sure, just ping me once done
<Saviq> rsalveti, ok, one last request for today... please publish ↑
<Saviq> you'll need to ACK https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtmir/resync-unrevert-r233-2/+merge/231099 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync/+merge/231097 first
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 195 building (started: 20140817 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 195 DONE (finished: 20140817 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/195.changes ===
<rsalveti> done, will trigger another image tomorrow morning
 * ogra_ sighs ...
<ogra_> my device stooped being aboe to start apps from the dash ... doing a reboot now got me into a starte where the session is in a restart loop ... including adb :(
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -l /var/crash/*.crash|wc -l
<ogra_> 21
<ogra_> sigh
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 196 building (started: 20140817 17:40) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 196 DONE (finished: 20140817 18:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/196.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-10
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Is it only so hot at my place or is it a plague in all Europe?
<abeato> sil2100, in my case it is actually cooler this week ;)
<abeato> sil2100, I have created a vivid silo to sync with a wily silo because of this limitation for dual silo (as you cannot have CI packages+direct uploads for that kind of silos)
<abeato> sil2100, but not working as you see ^^
<abeato> sil2100, any idea why this can be happening?
<sil2100> abeato: hey, let me take a look
<abeato> sil2100, great
<sil2100> abeato: what packages would you like in this silo?
<abeato> sil2100, ubuntu-touch-session synchronized from silo 57, pulseaudio that will need to be manually uploaded
<abeato> sil2100, concretely from here https://launchpad.net/~canonical-arm-dev/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<sil2100> ok, so I'll reconfigure the silo to be a sync from 57 and enable the pulsaudio source upload
<abeato> sil2100, awesome, thanks
<dbarth> hey there
<dbarth> so first, it's not so hot here today (25 deg.) so it's not a plague like /everywhere/ in Europe
<dbarth> but close to it still, 34 tomorrow :/
<dbarth> that's for sil2100 ;)
<dbarth> then, i'm still trying to get silo 31 cleared
<sil2100> dbarth: you want it completely gone and wiped away from the surface of earth? ;)
<dbarth> well, if i could merge it in trunk, it would be good
<sil2100> dbarth: let me take a look at it
<sil2100> dbarth: ah, it's waiting on QA sign-off, right?
<sil2100> I suppose QA should have more resources this week
<abeato> sil2100, I need some help to upload pulseaudio to the silo, the people that could do that in my team is on holiday, who could help with that?
<pete-woods> trainguards: hey guys. to mark a silo as tested now, do I just edit it to say "Ready for QA"?
<pete-woods> just wanted to check before I nagged someone in QA :)
<sil2100> abeato: on it
<sil2100> pete-woods: yes :)
<sil2100> abeato: hm, I have no permission to open the PPA ;)
<pete-woods> sil2100: thanks for the info :)
<abeato> sil2100, I thought you had permissions for anything :)
<dbarth> sil2100: it's not; it's mostly building / packaging; smoke testing merely
<dbarth> sil2100: but it's a left over of an initial dual landing attempt
<dbarth> hence the qa required tag that may still be floating around that silo
<dbarth> at least, if qa wants to take it, it should be on the dashboard, but it's not; it's nowhere, so i'm trying to have it move "somewhere" at least ;)
<sil2100> dbarth: ah! I only noticed it now that it's wily
<sil2100> Ok, let me publish
<sil2100> abeato: apparently not ;)
<sil2100> dbarth: hm, when was the package built?
<sil2100> dbarth: was it built with gcc-5 already?
<sil2100> dbarth: I think we might need to rebuild it just in case
<dbarth> sil2100: it was before gcc5, so yes, i'll respin that one, and will do just as quick install on a wily phone to check that the program loads
<sil2100> dbarth: excellent :) Once you're done and happy with it, please switch the status to 'Publish without QA'
<sil2100> This means the silo has been tested and is ready for release
<dbarth> ok, deal !
<mardy> sil2100: hi! There is an error here (see line from queuebot ^)
<mardy> sil2100: but I cannot find 0.17+15.04.20150410-0ubuntu2~gcc5.1 anywhere... where was it published?
<mardy> sil2100: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=signon-ui&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all doesn't have it
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/signon-ui/0.17+15.04.20150410-0ubuntu2~gcc5.1
<mardy> Laney: thanks, I'll sync that, then
<darkxst> Hi, I now have ubuntu-desktop rights, but can't access the CI stuff apparently since I am not a core-dev, is it possible to get this added?
<sil2100> mardy: hey!
<mardy> sil2100: nw, it's solved now
<sil2100> mardy: we recommend using launchpad for checking published versions ;) The ~gcc5.1 version is in -proposed with all the other packages that are transitioning
<sil2100> (was in the landing meeting)
<mardy> sil2100: yep, Laney pointed me at the right files
<ogra_> sil2100, jibel, image published, importer should pick it up now
<popey> hmm, unity8-dash was killed on my retail krillin by the OOM killer
<popey> and never came back
<popey> bah, can't file a bug against unity8 because it came from a ppa
<popey> thought we'd fixed that :(
<sil2100> ogra_: \o/ thanks!
 * ogra_ sighs ... 
<ogra_> cjwatson, someone abused the cdimage production branch as activity log (two pointelss direct commits about removing and re-adding a mairror entry), can i just revert that on nusakan or will that confuise the ~/cdimage/production branch even more ?
<ogra_> (I'm trying to add sil2100 to notify-addresses)
<ogra_> ah, just uncommitting them worked fine
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm so http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/vivid/daily-preinstalled/20150810.1/ was published but i dont see the importer pick it up at all
<sil2100> ogra_: let me check that
<ogra_> in fact, despite the cdimage error the same image got published as 20150810/ too
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> the MD5SUMS files didnt get updated
<sil2100> ugh, yeah, the imported dies in the middle
<sil2100> When generating the deltas
<dbarth> sil2100: ok, i need you for the publish button, i think, and then this should be all over (silo 031, no rush)
<sil2100> dbarth: on it!
<ogra_> sil2100, i'll try something, seems it fell over on the missing i386 build ... that will get us a .2 though
<sil2100> ogra_: better than not having anything ;)
<sil2100> dbarth: published :)
<ogra_> hmm, that doesnt seem to have produced anything :/
<sil2100> The importer still crashes
<sil2100> ogra_: I see it dies when generating diffs in the ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed-g++5/ubuntu channel
<sil2100> So maybe that's related to some things slangasek was doing during the weekend?
<ogra_> sil2100, why would it do any diffs there for vivid, i think the two issues are rather unrelated
<ogra_> (cdimage not releasing the right thing vs system image not importing)
<dbarth> \o/ thanks sil2100
<ogra_> sil2100, ok, i got the cdimage side of things fixed now ...
<sil2100> I'm looking at the importer still
<ogra_> sil2100, for the importer you shoudl perhaps just comment out wily for the moment
<sil2100> Looks like a tarball corruption...
<ogra_> there were no successful livefs builds for a while
<sil2100> Yeah, I'll switch it for manual for now and try to debug in the background
<sil2100> It looks to me as if one of the recent g++5 builds for wily simply generated a bollocks tarball
<ogra_> that can well be ... slangasek and infinity were experimenting with usin metapackages instead of tasks
<ogra_> though that shouldnt result in corrupted tarballs ... just with messed up content
<sil2100> ogra_: importer running anyway
<sil2100> Well, yeah
<sil2100> Messed up content can be the cause here as well as it fails during delta generation... but it failed really strangely almost as if when trying to get tarball content
 * sil2100 starts getting spammed by cd image mails
<sil2100> :D
<Trevinho> Hey, how can I get the powers to be able to land compiz/unity and all the rest of the deb-desktop stuff?
<sil2100> Trevinho: let me give you teh powerz
<Trevinho> sil2100: thanks... seb128 will assist me on first landings
<sil2100> We give them out for free ;)
<sil2100> Trevinho: added to the right group, remember we have documentation for this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess
<Laney> sil2100: did you add darkxst?
<Trevinho> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> Laney: no, I can add him if needed
<Laney> yes please, he's in the desktop team now
<Laney> sil2100: or maybe make ubuntu-uploaders a train driving team?
<sil2100> I suppose we could do that, we already have the core-devs team as a member
<Laney> ubuntu-uploaders is supposed to contain all people who have any upload rights
<ogra_> yay
 * ogra_ got the update notification
<ogra_> 105 MB !!!!
<ogra_> sil2100, how can we have grown by 105 MB since friday ?
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> new device tarball
<sil2100> Ok guys, I need to go for lunch now and do some groceries shopping
<sil2100> Might be away for a bit longer, but will be around for longer as always
<jhodapp> davmor2, finally got the qtmultimedia patch correct so vivid still boots, so just doing a quick sanity check of things and then I'll be ready to turn silo 38 over to you and your team
<davmor2> jhodapp: excellent how quickly do you want it broken?
<jhodapp> davmor2, ha, as soon as I give the green light, as quickly as you can
<davmor2> jibel: ^ this is the silo that frees up indicators and scopes iirc
<jhodapp> pstolowski, tsdgeos: feel free to give silo 38 a try with the music-scope...background playlists should be working from it
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: cool
<pstolowski> jhodapp, great, thanks!
<jhodapp> np
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, pstolowski: FYI, if you find bugs with it, file them against qtubuntu-media (ubuntu-rtm) and media-hub (ubuntu-rtm)
<tsdgeos> oki
<pstolowski> jhodapp, can you do your testing and land the silo, or do you need us to verify? we need our another silo to land first before we're able to build our playback changes
<jhodapp> pstolowski, no it's ok, I just wanted to let you know about the silo in case you were anxious to get testing your stuff right away
<jhodapp> pstolowski, I expect bugs, this first release is merely to get the code landed making sure that it doesn't break any existing playback scenarios
<pstolowski> jhodapp, that's ok, we should land asap due to FF, then we can fix remaining issues
<jhodapp> sounds good!
<jibel> davmor2, why is silo 19 set to "QA required" on bileto while you approved it earlier today?
<davmor2> jibel: meh my fault I forgot to mark it passed cause lunch got called
<davmor2> jibel: done now
<jibel> davmor2, np, I thought it had been rebuilt or something
<davmor2> jibel: no but good job you noticed
<slangasek> sil2100, ogra_: the only change I made for tasks vs. metapackages was for the ubuntu desktop image; nothing that would have affected phone images or their importing.  Is the importer still failing or did that get figured out?
<sil2100> slangasek: no, I'm looking into that now (was on lunch) - but I temporarily made the g++5 channel manual so that other channels can get imported
<ogra_> slangasek, i understood that sil2100  just ripped out the wily imports for now
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> slangasek, arent you in heidleberg ?
 * ogra_ kind of expected you in a EU TZ
<slangasek> ogra_: no, DebConf doesn't start until this coming weekend
<ogra_> well, debcamp :))
 * ogra_ ponders going this week, all the TLSP people seem to be there 
<ogra_> *LTSP
<pstolowski> sil2100, hello! could you please purge ppa 5 for me?
<sil2100> pstolowski: hey! Sure, clean completely?
<pstolowski> sil2100, yes, i've some stale packages there
<sil2100> You want to re-assign it then?
<sil2100> Ok, cleaning
<pstolowski> sil2100, ok, but i need a new one with same stuff
<sil2100> pstolowski: assigning
<pstolowski> thanks
<morphis> sil2100: is there a timeframe when you can land silo 48 in wily?
<sil2100> morphis: on it now! Sorry, was deep in debugging :)
<sil2100> Thanks for the poke
<morphis> sil2100: np :)
<morphis> just want to setup the sync silo to get it into vivid too
<sil2100> morphis: don't worry about the message ^
<morphis> ok
<sil2100> I'm running the watch_only build as that's required and publishing then
<morphis> ok
<jhodapp> davmor2, silo 38 ready to test in about 5 mins
<sil2100> robru, jibel, davmor2, ogra_: I don't suppose we have anything to discuss specifically on our evening meeting
<sil2100> Too hot to put a shirt on
<jhodapp> davmor2, alright, silo 38 is ready for test (is there no way with bileto to mark a silo as ready for QA to test?)
<sil2100> jhodapp: yes
<sil2100> 'Ready for QA' in the sign-off field
<jibel> sil2100, nothing from me.
<jhodapp> sil2100, under edit?
<sil2100> jhodapp: yes
<jhodapp> sil2100, unless I'm just missing it, I don't see that
<jhodapp> sil2100, oh nm, same as QA Required
<jhodapp> same list
<ogra_> sil2100, +1 for the shirt thing
<sil2100> hmmm, interesting
<sil2100> slangasek: ok, so I investigated a bit, and from what I see from daily-preinstalled-20150809 onward the custom tarball tarfile is hm... broken
<sil2100> slangasek: starting from that build onward, every custom tarball generated python tarfile dies when iterating through the files in the tarball and actually tar -xf also has some issues:
<sil2100> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12049072/
<sil2100> slangasek: the earlier tarballs do not have this error
<sil2100> slangasek: did you change anything that could be related when doing experiments over the weekend?
<sil2100> slangasek: the livecd build logs for good and bad builds seem to be almost identical
<slangasek> sil2100: nothing at all
<sil2100> slangasek: interesting thing is (might be a red herring though) is that both the broken builds have been done on kishi12
<sil2100> Two good ones I saw so far were kishi11 and kishi13
<slangasek> oh. is that the same one that I had a failed package build from over the weekend that made no sense?
<sil2100> Not sure, hm
<slangasek> no, that was kishi14
<slangasek> sorry, all even numbers look alike to me
<sil2100> Anyway, really really strange
<sil2100> The two broken builds even have more 'Built files' in the LP view, the good ones only list the manifest - do you know if this means anything?
<slangasek> afraid I don't, sorry
<slangasek> infinity may be able to clarify
<sil2100> infinity: hey! Would appreciate your expertise in LP builders and such ;)
<sil2100> infinity: ^
<dobey> that builder thinks it's 1939?
<sil2100> Yeah, apparently
<sil2100> Although the build logs show a normal date
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> well, not quie
<dobey> oh, doh
<dobey> gotta remind myself to ignore the kernel date
<sil2100> slangasek: can I kick an image for testing?
<sil2100> Maybe I'll get a new builder, and the same way I'll check if it's not anything funny and transient
<sil2100> hmmmmm
<sil2100> The interesting thing is that all the good builds had only the manifest in the Built Files, even when accessing it through LP API I can't get the resulting tarballs, although cdimage seems to find them somehow through the librarian - anyway, I'll kick off a new image
<infinity> sil2100: I'll look in a second.
<sil2100> infinity: thanks - let me paste you the links to the builds here (the ones with 'good customs' and bad ones)
<sil2100> infinity: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/ubuntu-touch/+build/34535 <- a good one, for instance
<sil2100> infinity: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/ubuntu-touch/+build/34639 <- a bad one (with lots of files in it, and it actually makes sense that the builder lists those)
<infinity> sil2100: I think you might have your good and bad reversed...
<infinity> sil2100: The one with all the files is clearly "good", no?
<sil2100> infinity: well, from the LP POV, yes, but those with all the files actually have broken custom tarballs generated
<infinity> sil2100: The one missing all the boot images is "bad", but it's a product of how ogra wrote this bit of livecd-rootfs that it ignores failures on copying those.
<sil2100> (with invalid timestamps in some files)
<sil2100> Oh
<infinity> sil2100: If they're broken, that's not LP's fault. :P
<ogra_> infinity, i was asked to do that
<sil2100> infinity: so does it mean that when there are no files listed, it means it uses some old versions of the files it failed to copy?
<infinity> ogra_: I'm not saying it's only your "fault", per se, but ignoring failure is always dangerous.
<ogra_> so that the missing zip doesnt make the build fail since we had a transition period wheer you could install phones from android zips
<sil2100> Since I see the cd-image build logs still mention that it's fetching all those files from the librarian, but I'm not sure where it's taking those from
<ogra_> nowadays we dont produce zips at all so that code could as well get wiped
<ogra_> it just produces log noise
<infinity> ogra_: zips?  Y
<infinity> ogra_: Sorry, I'm ignorant of the touch build process.  Do you mean all the .img stuff is irelevant to the final product?
<ogra_> infinity, we started with android zips when doing the phone images
<ogra_> no, the img stuff is relevant
<infinity> ogra_: Okay, the img stuff is what I'm talking about.
<infinity> ogra_: When they fail to exist, you ignore errors on copying them.
<ogra_> the zip stuff that is explicitly || true'ed isnt
<ogra_> hmm, for the actual phone imgs ?
<infinity> ogra_: See https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/ubuntu-touch/+build/34535 which has no .img files, cause they all didn't copy.
 * ogra_ checks the code
<sil2100> infinity: maybe you could help me out in understanding something: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu-touch/wily/daily-preinstalled-20150808.log <- this mentions fetching all the files like the custom tarball, rootfs etc. but the build in LP doesn't list those at all
<infinity> Actually, it has no livefs either.  This is kinda special.  Why did this "succeed"?
<sil2100> infinity: do you know where it takes those from in that case, since you said it actually failed copying them?
<sil2100> (it's this one: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/ubuntu-touch/+build/34535 )
<ogra_> 77                         # Android 4.4.2 based images do not ship a .zip file, do not fail if it does not exist
<ogra_> 478                         cp -v chroot/usr/share/android/product/*-preinstalled-touch-armel+${subarch}.zip\
<ogra_> 479                                 "${PREFIX}.armel+${subarch}.zip" || true
<infinity> ogra_: Oh, no.  Some of them did copy, I'm misreading the log.  They didn't get returned to LP.  Or something.
<ogra_> thats the only place where i skip copying
<infinity> ogra_: Yeah, sorry for maligning you, I was misreading the log.
<ogra_> live-build/auto/build ... at the bottom
<ogra_> but these three lines should really get wiped
<infinity> sil2100: This is an LP display issue, perhaps.  If the files are in the librarian and being fetched, it's bizarre that they're not on the page.
<ogra_> we will never again produce zips
<infinity> cjwatson: Halp.
<infinity> sil2100: Individual builders have no control over what shows up in the UI, except for building the bits in the first place.  THey must be being built and returned, or there'd be nothing to fetch from the librarian, so the UI here is confusing, to say the least.
<sil2100> infinity: ok, I tried fetching them from lp-shell but .getFileUrls() also returns just the manifest, which is strange!
<sil2100> Probably unrelated to our tarball issues tho
<sil2100> Still, it confused me a bit
<sil2100> infinity: anyway, thanks for the explaination
<infinity> I suppose the CD build could be failing to find files and reverting to an old build, but I'd think it would log when it does that.
<sil2100> hmm, that could explain some of our problems, I wonder if that's the cae
<ogra_> cdimage doesnt use LP at all
<sil2100> *case
<sil2100> pfff
<ogra_> it only looks at nusakans local FS
<ogra_> (unless i misremember)
<infinity> ogra_: Well, the bit that builds and pulls livefses looks at LP. :P
<ogra_> yeah, that does
<infinity> ogra_: And the build log clearly shows it downloading from the librarian.
<sil2100> Anyway, I'll get back to this tomorrow, now I need to go and cool myself up or I'll go crazy
<ogra_> but the final publishing doesnt, does it ?
<ogra_> oh, then i remember wrong
<infinity> ogra_: This isn't about the final publish, but where the files came from before then.
<ogra_> ah
<infinity> sil2100: Anyhow, the newer build seems to be correct, right?  (as in, building the right bits, not necessarily building them correctly, but that wouldn't be an LP issue)
<infinity> sil2100: What's the actual complaint about the new bits?
<sil2100> infinity: the new build looks ok, so no complaint besides the issues that we're seeing, probably caused by something strange somewhere else
<ogra_> did xz change in incompatible ways in wily ?
<sil2100> The issues being the custom tarball having files timestamped at 1939-06-11 07:15:28
<infinity> sil2100: Oh, I thought you said the new ones were weirdly broken.
<ogra_> so that you cant properly diff the tarballs anymore ?
<sil2100> Well, only the new custom tarball is weirdly broken
<sil2100> Which causes the system-image importer to die when trying to import those
<ogra_> well, that doesnt involve LP or cdimage or live-build at all
<ogra_> the custom tarballs come from some jenkins build afaik
<sil2100> ogra_: no, not the /ubuntu ones
<sil2100> We create those at run time with livecd-rootfs
<ogra_> ah
<sil2100> I mean, cdimage-custom creates those
<ogra_> yeah, i remember that, that was slangasek's work iirc
<infinity> sil2100: Which file(s)?
<ogra_> 317         (cd "binary/$INITFS/custom.dir/" && tar -c *) | \
<ogra_> 318                 gzip -9 --rsyncable > "$PREFIX.custom.tar.gz"
<ogra_> 319         chmod 644 "$PREFIX.custom.tar.gz"
<infinity> Oh, I see them.
<infinity> -rw------- 1 root root   4249 Jun 10  1939 click_com.ubuntu.filemanager_filemanager_0.4.386
<sil2100> infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12049072/ <- click apparmor profiles
<infinity> Etc.
<infinity> Are those created at build time, or copied from a package?
<ogra_> (from livecd-rootfs)
<ogra_> hmm
<sil2100> infinity: created at build time by a livecd-rootfs hook IIRC
<infinity> Okay, it's just the ones in the cache, so I assume that's build-time.
<infinity> But buildds ntpdate at runtime.
<infinity> 10 Aug 02:04:20 ntpdate[23960]: adjust time server 10.211.37.1 offset 0.000787 sec
<ogra_> infinity, live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/60-install-click.chroot
<infinity> Which went correctly for that build.
<sil2100> Right, all seemed fine with the date on the builder apparently
<ogra_> that script wgets the clicks from http://archive-team.internal/click_packages
<infinity> So, click/apparmor bug?
<ogra_> nd then runs "click install" n them
<infinity> Should be able to test that in a chroot.  It's not doing anything terribly complex.
<ogra_> that message is fine in teh log "WARN: AppArmor not available when processing AppArmor hook"
<ogra_> (expected)
<sil2100> No recent apparmor or click upload to wily
<sil2100> Or anywhere else
<sil2100> Ok, I need to disconnect now, thanks for looking into this o/ I'll get back to this tomorrow if anything
<ogra_> well, and the log looks fine on both, broken and good builds
<infinity> Do old/good builds have that vala complaint about connecting to logind?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> even the duplicated apparmor message in the later few clicks
<ogra_> that part of the log looks exactly the same
 * ogra_ notes that the app store was recently upgraded ... i wonder if that possibly influenced the timestamps of the clicks 
<ogra_> infinity, i bet itis the nnew store that was just rolled out
<ogra_> since we pull the clicks from there
<ogra_> oh, no, wait
<ogra_> thats only the apparmor profiles
<ogra_> live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/90-precompile-apparmor-policies.chroot generates them
<ogra_> cho "I: precompiling custom click apparmor policies"
<ogra_> mkdir -p /custom/cache/apparmor
<ogra_> /sbin/apparmor_parser -M ${FEATURES} -Q --write-cache --cache-loc=/custom/cache/apparmor/ `find /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/ -maxdepth 1 -type f -not -path '*/\.*'`
<ogra_> i wonder if there is a -v switch to apparmor_parser ;)
<ogra_> hmm, no, only --debug ... and that doesnt sound like it would only be verbose
<ogra_> bah, i'm blind, there iis --verbose
<ogra_> i would suggest we add that be default to these lines ... so we get more output (even if that doesnt fix anything it should make it easier)
<robru> Mirv: you still around? I need some gl/gles advice.
<davmor2> oSoMoN: silo 005 is still in needs review state can you get it approved please
<oSoMoN> davmor2, oh, right, let me do that now
<oSoMoN> done
<pete-woods> trainguards: does anyone have some time to publish silo 56? it's holding up one of my silos
<robru> pete-woods: oh sure. I assumed kenvandine would do it, but I'm here
<pete-woods> robru: that would be great :)
<pete-woods> woot! packages migrating
<davmor2> oSoMoN: thanks
<kenvandine> robru, pete-woods: thx, i hadn't noticed it was ready to publish :)
<robru> kenvandine: pete-woods you're welcome
<bfiller> popey: if you get a chance need a review of new gallery-app
<bfiller> in store
<robru> veebers: hah, for real this time?
<veebers> robru: heh, it was for realz last time too but got changed back :-P
<robru> veebers: you didn't ask me to publish it when we discussed it though
<robru> veebers: anyway do you want me to publish it now?
<veebers> robru: ah right, due to the confusion and another comment I wanted to double check the testing. Yes please :-)
<robru> ok
<veebers> robru: awesome, thanks
<robru> veebers: you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-11
<Mirv> robru: now here
<robru> Mirv: too late!
<Mirv> robru: I thought so :
<Mirv> )
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: can I get someone to validate silo 5 pretty please? This is a prerequisite for other webbrowser-app landings that I hope can make it before FF for ota6, so rather urgent.
<morphis> sil2100: I created a new request for landing to vivid (syncing a package from wily) and got a silo assigned, is there anything else I have to do other than waiting to get the package synced into the silo?
<Mirv> morphis: a sync silo syncs when you hit the 'build'
<morphis> ah good to know
<morphis> Mirv: do I have to specify and specific options when starting the build job?
<Mirv> morphis: I don't think so
<morphis> looks like it works
<morphis> Mirv: thanks
<morphis> Mirv: hm, looks what I tried doesn't work
<morphis> seems like this needs to be a manual upload again
<Mirv> morphis: ah, right, it's not CI Train handled package so... :(
<morphis> hm
<Mirv> morphis: you can't escape the manual uploads as long as you hack on those low lervel bits :)
<morphis> hehe
<morphis> Mirv: should I reuse this silo now for the manual upload or get a new one?
<Mirv> or maybe we could ask google to have android building as part of CI Train, in Launchpad bzr
<Mirv> morphis: just reuse it
<morphis> Mirv: :D
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! Do you know if infinity had any luck in finding out what's the problem? Since I see the recent 2 tarballs have the same issue still
<ogra_> sil2100, no, he didnt say anything in this channel after you left
<ogra_> sil2100, my first suggestion would be to add --verbose to the apparmor profile generation in livecd-rootfs and do a test build, the log is rather quiet at the point where the files with the wrong stamps get created
<ogra_> sil2100, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12054467/
<ogra_> bah, damn ... slangasek didnt push his change to the branch
 * ogra_ merges first
<sil2100> What change did slangasek make?
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> tasks to metapackages ...
<sil2100> ogra_: if you find a moment of free time, could you also take a look at a low-prio branch https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/livecd-rootfs/deb-src_for_extra_ppas/+merge/267375 here?
<sil2100> ogra_: did you release livecd-rootfs already?
<ogra_> sil2100, yup
<sil2100> Can I kick a new rootfs build?
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/2.336 still in proposed
<oSoMoN> jibel, thanks for validating silo 5 :)
<sil2100> o/
<oSoMoN> trainguards: silo 5 is ready for publication, I’m unsure whether I can pull the trigger myself or if I still need one of you guys to do it for me?
<jibel> oSoMoN, np
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey! We still do the publishing as normal users don't have the power
<sil2100> ogra_: hey, could you review this? Looks sane, and the dep changes are mentioned in the changelog: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-2-publish/65/artifact/webbrowser-app_packaging_changes.diff
<sil2100> ogra_: which is a + I suppose
 * sil2100 still isn't a core-dev so he has no power here
<ogra_> ACK
<oSoMoN> thanks ogra_
<sil2100> oSoMoN: thanks!
<oSoMoN> trainguards: it is possible to merge changes to trunk while a package is awaiting in wily-proposed, right?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: yes
<sil2100> oSoMoN: do you expect webbrowser-app to be stuck in -proposed because of gcc-5?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I don’t expect that, no, but I want to speed things up as I have several other landings lined up for today, and I need to rebuild silos, so I need trunk to be up-to-date
<sil2100> wgrant: ping! Hey, do you know if cjwatson was able to perform the translation batch copy from wily to the overlay 15.04 series?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, so for the manual merge, I just click the "clean" link in the dashboard, check "force", press "build" and that’s it?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: wait, hm, are you sure it'll migrate fine?
<sil2100> Actually, nevermind, I suppose having changes in trunk under control without migrating should be fine
<sil2100> Just be sure to watch the excuses page
<sil2100> oSoMoN: yes, clean and 'FORCE'
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I don’t see any reason for it not to migrate fine, it’s gcc5 compliant and all :)
<oSoMoN> ok
<sil2100> Well, you know, proposed migration is a safety net, so we always prefer to see it migrate and everything
<sil2100> ;)
 * sil2100 can't wait for livecd-rootfs to migrate
<ogra_> sil2100, bah, i just noticed i had checked the wrong log ... wily builds actually use -proposed (vivid ones don't)
<ogra_> sil2100, just kick it
<sil2100> Yeah, they do, but for building - will the build system use the wily-proposed too?
<sil2100> I wasn't sure if it would pick up the right livecd-rootfs to prepare the build itself
<ogra_> building ?
<ogra_> yes, it will
<sil2100> Kicking in that case
<wgrant> sil2100: It's ready to run, just needed to recheck with you that it was OK to do so.
<sil2100> wgrant: excellent, green light from my side - thanks!
<greyback> trainguards: I could do with a hand with silo19, vivid+o only, stuck in proposed, boottest failing
<oSoMoN> trainguards: I just edited a landing request (#119, in silo 54), replacing one MR by another, how do I reconfigure the silo?
<Mirv> greyback: looking
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, i386 already exploded with dependency errors
<greyback> oSoMoN: just click the "assign" link, that will reconfigure too
<oSoMoN> ah, thanks greyback
<wgrant> sil2100: It appears done, though the list of templates is shorter than one might perhaps expect. Do you have a list of things that were missing?
<Mirv> greyback: vivid+o packages seem correctly all in the PPA. the wily packages are stuck in proposed (like many are) - do you need the trunk to be up-to-date so you can continue working? I can merge&clean manually.
<Mirv> I can I also restarted the boottest now, but it won't help in migration since the landing depends on gcc-5 migrating first
<greyback> Mirv: I'd appreciate the trunks being up to date yes
<Mirv> greyback: trunks are now up-to-date
<greyback> Mirv: many thanks good sir
 * Mirv sees tag fun, lp:qtmir has "742 tags updated." <3
<Mirv> yw
<sil2100> wgrant: hey, how can I check that? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04 doesn't seem to work
<wgrant> sil2100: Ah, try now.
<sil2100> wgrant: ok, checking now if everything looks fine - but so far it seems okayish
<sil2100> wgrant: ok, I see some applications missing from the list
<sil2100> wgrant: I'll prepare which
<wgrant> sil2100: Thanks.
<ogra_> infinity, sil2100 http://paste.ubuntu.com/12054992/ ... so the broken timestamp is already there when the apparmor profiles get generated
<ogra_> May  8  1959
<ogra_> (snippet from https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214158968/buildlog_ubuntu_wily_armhf_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz)
<sil2100> wgrant: the few missing ones that I found are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12055000/ - could you somehow copy those over as well? :)
<sil2100> ogra_: ugh
<ogra_> not sure what to make out of that ...
<wgrant> sil2100: ciborium isn't in the overlay PPA.
<ogra_> there are ls calls bevore and after and they show proper timestamps
<wgrant> Nor are the others.
<sil2100> wgrant: hmm, I was sure we had releases of those... but anyway, we have those in our images - will the translation export have their .po files after generation?
<wgrant> sil2100: They won't be included in ubuntu-rtm/15.04 langpack exports. But they are in ubuntu/vivid ones.
<sil2100> wgrant: so during creation of the langpack packages we'll have to merge vivid and the overlay translations?
<wgrant> sil2100: Unless we want to maintain the entire set of packages' translations in ubuntu-rtm/15.04, which is possible though somewhat onerous and awkward.
<sil2100> wgrant: I would have to poke pitti if he's could do that when generating the overlay packages
<sil2100> I'm a bit worried that translators might get also a bit confused too, with having to translate in two different places
<sil2100> Two different places for one thing that is
<sil2100> Ok, 14 is getting near, I was told there might be an internet outage then - don't be surprised if I drop off
<ogra_> sil2100, so while we could loop over these files and touch them to get a proper timestamp, i'm not sure what that could break ... and indeed it would only be an interim workaround til jdstrand is back and can take a look at the cause
<Mirv> \o/
<sil2100> Well, either way I go for lunch now
<sil2100> ogra_: let me get back to you after lunch
<ogra_> yeah
<Mirv> boiko: not top-approved branch https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/telephony-service/use-libphonenumber/+merge/264906
<boiko> Mirv: oups, my mistake, I approved but forgot the top approval, sorry, fixed now
<Mirv> boiko: ok, thanks!
<boiko> Mirv: it would be nice to have the not-approved branches to show a "needs review" or similar status on the dashboard
<Mirv> boiko: ack, this is a repetitive thing that could be improved, filed bug #1483684 about it
<ubot5> bug 1483684 in CI Train [cu2d] "Check non-topapproved branches and show on dashboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483684
<boiko> Mirv: nice!
 * jibel votes for this feature
<jibel> It shouldn't be possible to mark something ready for QA that has not been top approved first
<ogra_> jdstrand, are you back from vacation ? we see some weird behavior of apparmor_partser in the wily touch image builds
 * ogra_ just saw uploads from you landing, you cant hide ;)
<tyhicks> ogra_: what odd behavior are you seeing?
<ogra_> tyhicks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12054992/ ... (full image build log is at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214158968/buildlog_ubuntu_wily_armhf_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz) ... see the timestamps
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure the click packages are not older than me :)
<tyhicks> :)
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12055614/ is the script from the livecd-rootfs package that generates these files
<tyhicks> thanks
<tyhicks> we did upload apparmor 2.10 (new upstream release) last week
<tyhicks> I'll see if we're doing anything differently with the policy timestamps in 2.10
<ogra_> thanks ... i could easily work around it by simply have the script touch all files in that dir ... but finding the cause would be better :)
<ogra_> (the timestamps make the diff tarball generation fall over on system-image)
<slangasek> ogra_: ah, sorry, apparently that was staged locally
<ogra_> slangasek, np ... all sorted
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: any realistic chance silo 54 can get validated today? its contents are scheduled for ota6, and there are other branches that go on top of this that I’d like to try and land later today, too…
<jdstrand> ogra_: I am back from vacation
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> jdstrand, tyler picked up the issue, thanks :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: I'm not sure why the timestamps would be different (thanks tyhicks for checking what changed in 2.10)
<jdstrand> ogra_: this is only on wily?
<ogra_> jdstrand, yeah, it is weird, though we build in an onion model, there are 3 chroots wrapping each other ...
<ogra_> yes, only wily
<ogra_> sil2100 had more interesting timestamps yesterday ... dating from 1936 ... :)
<davmor2> oSoMoN: there is a chance yes there are some silos ahead of it so I guess it depends how long they take
<oSoMoN> davmor2, thanks, that’s good news :)
<jibel> oSoMoN, it must be installed on top of 5?
<oSoMoN> jibel, well, yes, because there will be merge conflicts with silo 5 (and I don’t want to put them all in one big silo, too risky, I’d rather have silo 5 land first)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, here's where that question belongs...
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: let me check something
<john-mcaleely> ack
<ogra_> sil2100, FYI ... while you were away tyhicks showed up and is taking a look at the timestamp issue ... seemingly we got a new apparmor upstream a few days ago, so this coould be related
<sil2100> Oh! We did? I checked wily-changes and didn't see anything recent
<ogra_> on the 3rd
<ogra_> not sure how long it stuck in proposed ...
<pstolowski> davmor2, i've rebuilt some stuff in silo 27. also flashed my phone and installed it, no reboots
<ogra_> wily is "dokos madhouse" so it could have well hung for a few days before migrating :)
<pstolowski> davmor2, note, citrain tool did't install the latest versions from the silo, i had to install them manually
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: sooo, a few useful links for you
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: once you add your landing to bileto, you can then check if it got signed off here: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#?q=john <- this shows all your landings submitted, and if a landing has 'QA Granted', this means it's good to go
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: you can also use the public API to get info about all device tarball landings that got QA Granted  here:
<sil2100> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/v1/tickets?description=device%20tarball&qa_signoff=QA%20Granted
<sil2100> You can use that to maybe even make a small script that would inform you once a new one pops up there, as it's all nicely parsable json
<john-mcaleely> aha, ok, makes sense
<sil2100> Anyway, you're good to go :)
<john-mcaleely> excellent
<tyhicks> ogra_: I'm having trouble reproducing the timestamp issue locally but I see a suspect commit that I'll need to track down
<ogra_> tyhicks, i think infinity wanted to try to repro it as well in chroots yesterday ... not sure where he got with that though
<ogra_> perhaps he has some more info
<tyhicks> ogra_: would all of the profiles that apparmor_parser is parsing have sane timestamps in that environment?
<ogra_> well, they used to
<tyhicks> it is the cache files (apparmor_parser output) that have the odd timestamps - I'm curious if the profiles (apparmor_parser input) have sane timestamps
<ogra_> oh, that i dont know
<ogra_> they should come from the respective click packages i guess
<sil2100> The last apparmor seems to have happened on the 31th, but we had correct custom tarballs then
<jdstrand> sil2100: when did custom tarballs start having bad timestamps?
<sil2100> jdstrand: during the weekend, the first one was the nightly image on the 9th of August
<tyhicks> 2.10 migrated from -proposed last tuesday, IIRC
<ogra_> sil2100, not sure where you find that info about 31st ... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/2.10-0ubuntu2 says it migrated on the 4th
<tyhicks> let me double check
<tyhicks> ah, thanks ogra_
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, new krillin & vegeta tarballs pushed
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, checked wrongly, but it anyway got uploaded on the 3rd to -proposed
<jdstrand> what is the time on the server generating these at the time apparmor_parser runs?
<sil2100> Still meaning it was running fine for almost a week
<jdstrand> yes, this seems like an infrastructure issue to me
<ogra_> hmm, so perhaps the store
<sil2100> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214030280/buildlog_ubuntu_wily_armhf_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz <- here's the build log, it says a correct date it seems and even ntpdate succeeded
<ogra_> sil2100, and that did produce a good tarball ?
<sil2100> No
<sil2100> jdstrand: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/ubuntu-touch/+build/34732 <- here's today's build with ogra_'s additional verbosity
<sil2100> -rw------- 1 root root 182915 May  8  1959 click_com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-amazon_webapp-amazon_1.0.10 <- with fishy dates
<ogra_> sil2100, so when did we get the first beoken one ?
<sil2100> On the 9th
<ogra_> *broken
<ogra_> ok
<tyhicks> did we have a good build between the 4th and the 9th?
<sil2100> tyhicks: yes, we do daily builds, and all those before the 9th were good
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. I see now why LP doesn't show the built files
<ogra_> oh ?
<sil2100> It seems it only shows that for the recent builds and cleans it for older
<ogra_> ah !
<tyhicks> sil2100: can you link to one of those builds, say, from the 7th so that we can see if apparmor 2.10-0ubuntu2 was used?
<sil2100> tyhicks: let me check that
<sil2100> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213817480/buildlog_ubuntu_wily_armhf_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz <- this one was good for instance
<jdstrand> Get:22 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/ wily/main libapparmor1 armhf 2.10-0ubuntu2 [26.4 kB]
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu-touch/wily/daily-preinstalled-20150808.log from the 8th
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> seems we dont mirror the livefs logs anymore :/
<tyhicks> yeah, apparmor 2.10-0ubuntu2 was used in that successful build on the 7th
<ogra_> right
<jdstrand> 1959
<jdstrand> how does ls output give a date before the epoch?
 * tyhicks was confused about that too
<tyhicks> you can't set a system date to that
<balloons> cihelp, ping. Can I get generic-mediumtests-utopic removed from reminders-app-ci and reminders-app-ci-autolanding on core app jenkins?
<psivaa> balloons: i'll take a look
<jdstrand> I'm not sure what else to suggest at this point. apparmor 2.10 was seen to have produced valid cache files (I'm assuming that the ls output is for the cache files)
<sil2100> jdstrand: I have no idea... the tarballs give warnings out when you try to extract them and the python tarfile just dies when trying to extract those
<jdstrand> what are the timestamps on other files in the custom tarball?
<jdstrand> what is the script that generates the custom tarball doing?
<ogra_> jdstrand, but if it *produces* them how can the timestamps not be recent
<jdstrand> did it change?
<ogra_> jdstrand, no
<ogra_> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12055614/
<jdstrand> ogra_: perhaps something turned around and tried to adjust the timestamps?
<ogra_> (i added the -v and the last ls -l line today)
<jdstrand> (after the cache files were generated)
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you please dput qtmultimedia from ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/ppa to silo 48?
<sil2100> jhodapp: sure :)
<ogra_> jdstrand, no, see the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/12054992/
<tyhicks> you can set a file timestamp to that date
<ogra_> the ls -l runs directly after the cache generation
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks, need a new silo instead of silo 38 because it had a wily version of media-hub in it and assigned my vivid media-hub build a 4.0 version :(
<ogra_> tyhicks, sure i could also just loop over the dir and touch the files ... the workaround is easy
<ogra_> but i think we want to find the cause :)
<tyhicks> right, that's not the point I was making
<tyhicks> we said that you can't set a system date to 1959
<tyhicks> but you can set the file timestamp to 1959
<ogra_> ah
<tyhicks> $ touch -mt 195905080000 foo
<jdstrand> ogra_: can you add more debugging? eg, there is a cp -a. it would be good to see the timestamps for everyhing: /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/, /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/, /var/cache/apparmor/, /custom/cache/apparmor/, /custom/lib/apparmor/profiles/, etc
<ogra_> sure, i can add a -v to the cp too
<ogra_> and more ls -l's
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, copying now
<jhodapp> awesome thanks sil2100
<jdstrand> ogra_: also, this is only the script for the apparmor bits of the custom tarball generation. what of the other scripts?
<sil2100> ogra_: debug all code o/ !
<jdstrand> ogra_: can you add a 'date' at the top of the file too
<ogra_> jdstrand, sure, i can add all debugging you want ... that script runs immediately after the clicks get installed, so there is nothing inbetween thogh
<jdstrand> I was more concerned with after
<ogra_> well, afterwards the only thing touching that dir is:
<jdstrand> oh but the timestamps are already wrong
<ogra_> if [ "$PROJECT" = "ubuntu-touch" ]; then
<ogra_>         (cd "binary/$INITFS/custom.dir/" && tar -c *) | \
<ogra_>                 gzip -9 --rsyncable > "$PREFIX.custom.tar.gz"
<ogra_>         chmod 644 "$PREFIX.custom.tar.gz"
<ogra_> fi
<jdstrand> based on the ls you have
<ogra_> so nothing that would alter the timestamps anymore
<ogra_> right
<jdstrand> right, but I was wrong anyway based on current debug output
<ogra_> either the stamps in the click are wrong when we get them from the store and apparmor simply keeps them for the output files ... or apparmor itself mangles them to my uncles birth date :)
<sil2100> I was scratching my head on that one the whole afternoon
<josepht> balloons: your staging instance should be accessible again
<jdstrand> well, or the system time is weird, or an fs issue
<jhodapp> davmor2, as soon as silo 48 builds (had to move to there from silo 38 for a PPA version issue), it'll be ready for you to test (MRs are all approved now)
<balloons> josepht, indeed. Thanks
<ogra_> jdstrand, oh, and if you want the full log the apparmor snippet is from https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214158968/buildlog_ubuntu_wily_armhf_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz ... there are timestamps all around, the system time itself is surely correct
<ogra_> (i only did the pastebin snippet to make it easier to read the apparmor specific bits)
<jdstrand> ogra_: are we using bind mounts? (bug #1425704)
<ubot5> bug 1425704 in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "Sometimes apparmor fails to generate a proper cache if rules are bind-mounted (provided by the device tarball)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425704
<ogra_> jdstrand, not during builds, no
<ogra_> at least not that i know :)
<jdstrand> alright, I guess we'll have to wait for the debug output
<jdstrand> ogra_: can you also: touch /custom/cache/apparmor/
<jdstrand> ogra_: err
<tyhicks> jdstrand: fyi, I already tested setting the profile atime, ctime, and mtime to 1980 and then generating a cache file - the resulting cache file is the current date
<jdstrand> touch /custom/cache/apparmor/test-timestamp
<ogra_> jdstrand, before or after generation ?
<jdstrand> ogra_: let's do test-timestamp.before and test-timestamp.after
<ogra_> k
<jdstrand> so, both, with 2 files
<jdstrand> ogra_: actually, since you're there, how about ls -lR /custom
<ogra_> before and after ?
<jdstrand> I think that is basically everything and the kitchen sink
<ogra_> ok
<jdstrand> heh, sure
<jdstrand> since it takes awhile to see the output we might as well put as much in there as we can think of now
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> Let's remember to revert that afterwards
<jdstrand> ogra_: not sure if you are using echos to say what is happening or set -x, but it would be easier to read to have one or the other
<jdstrand> sil2100: oh yes, with the 'touch' commands we are creating a couple of empty files
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12056352/
<ogra_> jdstrand, ^^^
<ogra_> anything else you want ?
<jdstrand> ogra_: yes, ls -lR on /var/lib/apparmor and /var/cache apparmor before and after
<ogra_> ok
<jdstrand> ogra_: oh, and 'date' at the top
<jdstrand> tyhicks: can you think of anything else?
<jdstrand> ^
<jdstrand> ogra_: actually, also the ls -lRs you have at the end would be good
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12056367/
 * tyhicks looks
<jdstrand> to see if the cp in the loop did anything weird
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12056377/
<ogra_> our log will grow by 5MB :P
<jdstrand> ogra_: just one more at the top: echo "date is: `date`"
<ogra_> anything missing ? else i'll upload livecd-rootfs
<ogra_> ok
<jdstrand> unless tyhicks has something else
<sil2100> ogra_, jdstrand, tyhicks: thanks guys ;)
<tyhicks> jdstrand, ogra_: I think that's good
<ogra_> ok,. uploading
<ogra_> done ... now !patience :)
<ogra_> sil2100, your deb-src chaneg is included in this upload btw (i had pushed it to the branch earlier already)
<sil2100> YYaaaay
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks :)
<robru> good god every single silo is in use
<sil2100> ugh
<sil2100> robru: yeah, feature freeze for OTA-6 ;)
<sil2100> slangasek: can we free up the gcc-5 silos already or are those still in use?
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! You remember the oxide-qt gcc-5 rebuild we were doing in silo 26?
<dbarth> sil2100: yes
<dbarth> any issues?
<robru> sil2100: I'll also write an email highlighting the stalest silos
<davmor2> sil2100: robru: that's because the silos are being used as test playgrounds rather than landing pods, pretty sure we've had this discussion a lot ;)
<robru> dbarth: we're out of silos, can you free it if you're not using it? ;-)
<psivaa> balloons: reminders-app ci and autolanding should now be free of generic-mediumtests-utopic
<seb128> hum
<seb128> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/5726/console
<seb128> what does that mean?
<seb128> "FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/jenkins/silos/ubuntu/landing-014/config'"
<jhodapp> sil2100, silo 21 can be reclaimed...don't need it anymore
<sil2100> jhodapp: oh, thanks :)
<sil2100> dbarth: do you think we can just land that?
<sil2100> dbarth: since it has built and was waiting
<dbarth> sil2100: uh, i thought it was already landed; it doesn't show up on my dashboard anymore
<dbarth> hmm, let me re-test realy quick then; but i will need some time to refresh my wily phone
<seb128> bah
<dbarth> sil2100: is there a good image rev. i should target specifically?
<sil2100> dbarth: oh, I already released that :)
<seb128> how are sync from wily to the vivid ppa declared in the requests.c-t.u.c?
<sil2100> It was a no-change rebuild so should be safe
<sil2100> seb128: using source syncs?
<seb128> sil2100, yes
<seb128> I've a feeling my l141 is boggus
<sil2100> seb128: use the Sync Source field to mention the place you sync from and list the packages in the Manual Source Packages
<sil2100> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/SyncSilos <- as per this, but without mentioning the package names next to the sync
<sil2100> (need to update this for bileto)
<seb128> sil2100, so 141 is correct?
<sil2100> Let me check
<seb128> also the ppa destination entry is confusing
<seb128> like I usually try to copy the ppa:team/name info
<seb128> but that doesn't work
<sil2100> hm, looks fineish - that's  the one that's failin, right?
<seb128> then the url, which doesn't work
<seb128> well, it failed because I had the wrong ppa syntax I think
<dbarth> sil2100: doing some quick sanity checks again on arale
<seb128> the system just take anything without giving you any feedback on invalid syntax
<dbarth> (that's all i have for vivid right now)
<sil2100> dbarth: thanks
<seb128> there must be a better way ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: use the drop down there ;)
<sil2100> seb128: I don't know the format too so I just click on the field and use the auto-complete there
<sil2100> seb128: I assigned the silo for you
<seb128> dropdown?
<seb128> it's an entry
<seb128> thanks
<sil2100> You know, auto-correct
<seb128> oh, I didn't even notice it was doing that
<sil2100> Double click and you get a drop-down of propositions
<sil2100> Yeah, not entirely obvious
<seb128> whoever working on the ui needs to talk to a designer ;-)
<seb128> also the "don't edit" entries
<seb128> wth are you making entries if they shouldn't be used
<sil2100> Well, we need to have a redesign at some point, but at least it works right now ;p
<seb128> "work"
<seb128> but yeah :-)
<slangasek> sil2100: the gcc-5 silos can be freed I think, yes
<seb128> sil2100, thanks!
<sil2100> seb128: yw!
 * ogra_ tickles the publisher 
<seb128> sil2100, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-014-1-build/192/console ? :-(
<ogra_> slow thing today :(
<seb128> what's the issue?
 * ogra_ waits for that livecd-rootfs upload to at least hit proposed
<sil2100> slangasek: ok, cleaning the silos then
<ogra_> sil2100, jdstrand, wily touch build kicked
<jibel> oSoMoN, is 'find in page' supposed to work for bookmarks?
<ogra_> for progress -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/ubuntu-touch
<oSoMoN> jibel, it’s supposed to work for all pages, including those that are bookmarked, if that’s your question
<jibel> oSoMoN, I mean when you open a new tab, there is a list of bookmarks and there you can open the menu and select 'find in page'
<jibel> oSoMoN, which doesn't work. But I suppose find in page shouldn't be displayed
<oSoMoN> jibel, that’s a very good point
<oSoMoN> this is something we never tested, good catch
<oSoMoN> jibel, if that’s the only issue, would it be ok to go ahead with the landing provided we file a bug to track the issue and address it right away?
<jibel> oSoMoN, it's the only minor issue I found. I propose to land it so we an export the new strings and land a fix later this week. what do you tinhk?
<oSoMoN> great minds think alike :)
<jibel> oSoMoN, okay, we agree :)
<dbarth> sil2100: i miss libmedia-hub-client4, but i'm not sure of my install anymore
<dbarth> :/
<dbarth> i'll need to factory reset the phone, as usb is broken on that device
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can you publish silo 54, please?
<robru> sure
<robru> seb128: syncing packages is only supported for packages that have train-controller version numbers, it doesn't work for any arbitrary package. you'll have to do a manual upload for that one
<seb128> robru, k, thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<robru> jhodapp: what are you doing with silos 38 and 48? they have the same MPs, both targetting vivid+overlay, one is in the QA queue and one is building...
<jhodapp> robru, after 48 builds, I won't need 38 anymore
<jhodapp> robru, i don't need 21 anymore right now
<robru> jhodapp: thanks
<jhodapp> np
<dbarth> sil2100. jhodapp: where do i find libmedia-hub-client4 for wily? i'm on devel-proposed
<jhodapp> dbarth, you'll have to check with tvoss, he did the bump to gcc5 for media-hub
<dbarth> that´s blocking oxide on a clean/fresh wily image
<jibel> robru, jhodapp silo 25 failed in may and hasn't move since then. It's 'Ready for QA' because there was no state 'Failed QA' in the spreadsheet
<dbarth> is tvoss around?
<jhodapp> I think so
<jhodapp> jibel, 24/25 can be freed
<robru> oh goodie
<jibel> card corresponding to this landing https://trello.com/c/oH2fuDqy/1695-ubuntu-landing-025-media-hub-jhodapp
<sil2100> dbarth: it might be in -proposed
<sil2100> dbarth: devel-proposed is outdated...
<sil2100> dbarth: there is a specific gcc-5 channel set up with wily images
<dbarth> uh
 * jhodapp bbiab
<sil2100> dbarth: ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed-g++5/ubuntu
<dbarth> ah
<dbarth> thanks
<sil2100> dbarth: thanks for testing :)!
<dbarth> it's doing something, so i guess it's upgrading; may take a while; i'll report back later
<robru> great, 11 free silos with another on the way
<tvoss> dbarth, yup
<tvoss> dbarth, what's the issue?
<dbarth> tvoss: find libmedia-hub-client4
<dbarth> but sil2100 told me where to find it
<dbarth> unfortunately, now ssh dies after 10s on that device :/
<dbarth> or the network link
<tvoss> dbarth, ah okay
<tvoss> dbarth, need anything from my side?
<dbarth> tvoss: i hope not anymore :) thanks
<tvoss> dbarth, I'll be around for a bit, just give me a ping
<dbarth> ok
<dbarth> need to reboot this vm
<oSoMoN> jibel, I filed bug #1483847 to track the issue you found with find in page, nerochiaro will be working on a fix this week
<ubot5> bug 1483847 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) ""find in page" should be disabled while the new tab view is visible" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1483847
<infinity> ogra_: Hahaha.  Your stamps time-travelled to the future this time.
<ogra_> lol, lovely
<ogra_> sigh, but it didnt use the livecd-rootfs it was supposed to use
<infinity> ogra_: Was it in the release pocket?
<ogra_> i made sure rmadison showed it in proposed when hitting "build" ...
<ogra_> no, wiily uses proposed
<ogra_> on touch at least
<infinity> Oh, the build used proposed.
<ogra_> but seems i was to quick or rmadison lied
 * ogra_ re-starts a new build
<infinity> It's literally impossible for something to show in rmadison but not be on ftpmaster (and, thus, not in a build).
<infinity> Maybe you just dyslexified 6 and 8?
<ogra_> i looked for -proposed ;)
<ogra_> would be interesting to know if this is an armhf-only issue, to bad i386 doesnt build at all :/
<infinity> ogra_: If it's armhf-only, I would guess only by chance.
<infinity> ogra_: As in, whatever it is, I'm sure it's buggy code, but it could be one of those "$arch makes the bug more obvious for reason $x" things.
<ogra_> yeah
<infinity> Like bad char/int handling, for instance.
<infinity> Which it may well be.
<infinity> Given the signed/unsignd char thing.
<infinity> And those dates in the distant past would be easily represented by accidental negatives.
<ogra_> well, it is either apparmor or the click store ...
<infinity> (negative UNIX timestamps do exactly what you'd expect)
<ogra_> i think it is pretty unlikely it is the environment or some such
<infinity> No, it's software.
<infinity> It's probably been buggy forever, but if it had a chance at past or future stamps, we might have just been getting lucky and getting future ones before.
<infinity> Which no one would have noticed.
<infinity> Cause tar complains about future stamps, but nothing will error.
<ogra_> hmm, the builder is arm64 running arm32, right ?
<infinity> Nope.
<infinity> armv7.
<infinity> Highbanks.
<ogra_> ah, i thought the HW was 64 ...
<infinity> That'll change soon, but hasn't yet.  These are the same buildds we've been using since just after precise.
<ogra_> yeah
<infinity> Best 25k of someone else's money I've ever spent, IMO.
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> didnt save the company though
<ogra_> but hey, at keast i got a rare t-shirt now :)
<sil2100> ogra_: so another build will be required to get the new debugging? ;)
<ogra_> *least
<ogra_> sil2100, already running
<sil2100> ACK ;)
<dbarth> sil2100: well, there are some bugs with cordova but not related to oxide itself, still trying to have CTR installed (without ssh support :/)
<jdstrand> ogra_: fyi, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/214187360/buildlog_ubuntu_wily_armhf_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz is new but doesn't have the debugging changes
<dbarth> sil2100: but i feel like this could land, ie the browser/youtube do work and i see no rendering or obvious regressions elsewhere
<jdstrand> ogra_: interestingly, it has timestamps of 2024 instead of 1959
<ogra_> jdstrand, yes, see backlog ... apparently i was to fast
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> tyhicks: fyi ^
<ogra_> jdstrand, infinity has an interesting theory about signed/unsigned ints and timestamps being negative and all :)
<infinity> jdstrand: It definitely reeks of bad int handling, but why would apparmor be writing its own timestamps in the first place?  Doesn't trust the filesystem to do it?
<jdstrand> infinity: I had the same questions
<infinity> jdstrand: Cause looking at everything else in the tarball (ie: all the files that are just copied), the filesystem is behaving fine.
<bregma> trainguards, my silo 43 is languishing in -proposed and may do so for some time yet (gcc-5 blockificationage) but I do not forsee any further changes to it, would it be kosher to go ahead and publish and clean (or whatever the final procedure is)?
<robru> bregma: yeah no worries
<bregma> I don;t want to unnecessarily hog a silo, and I have follow-on landings to get started through the process
<robru> bregma: you can do that yourself, just click 'Clean' and check FORCE
<bregma> robru, just the one step?
<robru> bregma: well click 'Clean' in dashboard, click FORCE, then click 'Build' button, so really 3 clicks to make it happen
<robru> bregma: but yeah, it will skip the check that says "this didn't land yet" and then do the merge, and free the silo
<bregma> that's just one step with 3 parts to it...  this is going to make my day
<robru> heh
<jhodapp> robru, silo 38 can be freed up now
 * bregma likes a dirty silo
 * ogra_ hands bregma mop and bucket
<robru> jhodapp: thanks
<jhodapp> np
<tyhicks> infinity, jdstrand: apparmor_parser sets its own timestamps on the cache files that it generates in order to know when to consider those cache files as stale
<tyhicks> infinity, jdstrand: the cache file's mtime is set to the newest mtime seen while processing all of the profile and abstraction files used to compile the cache file
<infinity> tyhicks: Okay, so if you're setting your own timestamps, odds are you've got a bad char->int conversion going on somewhere.
<infinity> tyhicks: ie: using a char where you should have used an int.
<dbarth> sil2100 or robru: silo26/oxide in -proposed can go ahead, i re-did some sanity checks earlier, if you missed it
<infinity> tyhicks: That's my guess just from the symptoms, anyway.
<tyhicks> infinity: a possibility for sure - I'll look over the tstamp handling code while we're waiting for the debugging build output
<infinity> tyhicks: This looks like the sort of thing that might want a testsuite to validate it's working as designed. ;)
<robru> dbarth: what do you mean by "go ahead"?
<robru> dbarth: you mean you want the branches merged?
<tyhicks> infinity: agreed - I don't see any tests for this
<tyhicks> uhhh
<tyhicks> I think I found the problem
<ogra_> yay
<tyhicks> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apparmor-dev/apparmor/master/view/head:/parser/policy_cache.c#L169
<tyhicks> utimes(2) is being used to set the cache file timestamp
<tyhicks> from the man page:
<tyhicks> "times[0]  specifies  the  new  access  time, and times[1] specifies the new modification time."
<tyhicks> passing an array of one times element probably doesn't do what was intended there :)
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<tyhicks> infinity, jdstrand: ^
<tyhicks> though I wonder why I can't reproduce that bug
<dbarth> robru: there are no branches, just free the package in -proposed and/or free the accompanying silo
<robru> dbarth: free the package in proposed? you mean remove it from proposed so it doesn't land in distro?
<dbarth> robru: no, it *can* land ;)
<dbarth> ie, this is the same 1.8.4 update, and we were just fearing some compiler hiccups, but the build is ok
<robru> dbarth: ok well it's stuck on boottest, will need somebody to look at that
<dbarth> ah, what's the link to that?
<robru> cihelp: can somebody investigate this boottest? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#oxide-qt might need to retry, thanks
<robru> dbarth: ^
<dbarth> yup, but nothing in the logs i could decipher
<jdstrand> tyhicks: oh, huh. interesting that ever worked. that is new in 2.10?
<robru> cihelp: yeah this is really weird and wrong: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-oxide-qt/lastBuild/console
<fginther> robru, I've retrigered it. The device it was running on was taken offline, I'll have to retrigger a couple of more builds too.
<robru> fginther: ah ok, thanks
<tyhicks> jdstrand: yes, the patch hit trunk on Jun 6
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^ issue found (but at least we have *really* informative image build logs now :) )
<infinity> tyhicks: If I had to guess as to why it "works" on some arches sometimes, I'd bet your pointed to your non-array is evaluating to zero, and just setting all the times to now().
<infinity> s/pointed/pointer/
<infinity> tyhicks: It's more curious why it explodes so spectacularly on armhf, but fixing it to actually by an array does seem like it'd do the job.
<tyhicks> infinity: I think so too
<tyhicks> but I'm not sure that the author of that bit of code meant to set atime
<tyhicks> I'll figure that out and get a fix out
<ogra_> infinity, well, that cache hackery we do on touch is very special ... if the cache files would just be wrong and land in an image (without the re-packing of the tarball the system-image server does) you wouldnt even notice
<ogra_> they would just get re-generated on boot
<ogra_> so i doubt you would really notice it on anything but touch
<infinity> tyhicks: Setting atime and mtime to the same thing seems like it would do what you're after if it's about stale caches.
<infinity> ogra_: Oh, I think only touch directly explodes because of it, but tyhicks was implying he can't reproduce on x86 either, which I think is just pure luck.
<tyhicks> infinity: yeah, I can't think how setting atime would negatively mess with the cache design
<infinity> Feeding bad input to utimes could certainly evaluate in a way that it would interpret as "set all the times to now".
<infinity> Still super curious how it's evaluating to "set the times to prehistoric" on ARM, mind you.
<infinity> But also not deep with the caring, if we can fix it and validate it s.
<tyhicks> heh
<tyhicks> utimes() is actually failing because the second element is gibberish and setting errno to EINVAL (undocumented in the man page)
<infinity> tyhicks: Anyhow, thanks from the bottom of my heart for not taking the usual knee-jerk "blame the builders" approach and actually reading your own code. ;)
<tyhicks> the return value is incorrectly being ignored so the failing isn't detected
<tyhicks> infinity: any time :)
<tyhicks> it just so happens that on armhf, the gibberish is sometimes valid gibberish and results in a bad timestamp
<tyhicks> (could happen on any arch0
<kgunn> slangasek: am i reading this right? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-035
<kgunn> unity-api should flow thru to wily like any minute.... (and unity8 already did)
<slangasek> kgunn: hmm, which part are you looking at?  All I see there is that it's in proposed
<kgunn> slangasek: i was just looking at the excuses for it
<slangasek> kgunn: ok. clicking through to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity-api shows it's a "valid candidate" but that just means it doesn't have any blockers itself... it still has to go through installability checks after that
<kgunn> ah
<kgunn> slangasek: but i noticed unity8 isn't listed there as "in proposed" either and it's not in excuses (based on grepping)
<kgunn> so it's actually released...
<slangasek> ah; correct.  did unity8 not have dependencies on any packages with C++ ABI changes?
<slangasek> we didn't add any artificial blocks for phone packages, so if unity8 was installable and passed its tests, it was let through
<slangasek> kgunn: I do see on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt that unity-api was also accepted now, however
<slangasek> so yes, both packages are in wily
<kgunn> sweet!
<robru> fginther: thanks for the retry, looks good now
<josepht> dobey: what are your thoughts on this MP?  We're thinking we may be able to use some of it for our work but don't want to use something that hasn't got a chance of being merged.  The addmergeignore bits won't be needed.
<josepht> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/tarmac/jenkins-plugins/+merge/83163
<dobey> josepht: well, it's a plug-in, which is good. i just did a quick skim, and didn't read the code, but i'm guessing that dealing with jenkins is going to turn out roughly the same, no matter how youw write it
<josepht> dobey: okay, thanks for looking.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-12
<zbenjamin> Mirv:   crap, failed
<Mirv> zbenjamin: now looking good!
<zbenjamin> Mirv: yay!
<mardy> trainguards: just to confirm, is there something I should do on silo 31 (whose status is "is in the Proposed pocket") to get it landed?
<Mirv> mardy: no, the gcc5 folks are on it. but if you need trunks updated, we can do that for you.
<robru> mardy: if you click on the status there it'll open the migration page and you can see what is holding it back
<tsdgeos> trainguards: how do i abandon a change if abandon doesn't really abandon it?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: it doesn't?
<robru> tsdgeos: click "clean" on the dashboard and check ONLY_FREE_SILO to free the silo
<tsdgeos> sil2100: the popup tells me
<sil2100> tsdgeos: ah
<sil2100> tsdgeos: first you need to clean the silo
<sil2100> As robru says ^
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i think it worked?
<robru> Oh god why am i still up
<tsdgeos> not sure to be honest
<tsdgeos> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/?show=aacid doesn't show anything anymore
<tsdgeos> but https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-016 still does
<robru> tsdgeos: paste the link to the clean job you ran
<tsdgeos> oh not anymore
<tsdgeos> ok
<robru> There it goes
<tsdgeos> would be nice if the warning in "Abandon" did tell you what to do
<tsdgeos> or even did it :D
<robru> tsdgeos: yeah bileto is not able to trigger Jenkins jobs
<robru> That would be a huge undertaking to implement
<Mirv> it's pretty weird seeing robru up at this hour, even knowing his late nights
<Mirv> it's like noon here :)
<robru> 1:30 here
<robru> AM
<robru> I'm not even really working, just watching tv... IRC on my phone.
<robru> tsdgeos: please file a bug against lp:bileto, i can expand that message with the instructions tomorrow.
<tsdgeos> robru: awesome, i will
<sil2100> Ouch
<sil2100> Damn, looks like people actually read my e-mails now, need to start thinking about what I write there!
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> Seriously though, ygh, I'll have to straighten some things up
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! I saw those logs with the debugging info - looks like the dates were correct for profiles but messed up in the cache
<sil2100> ogra_: did jdstrand figure out where those get corrupted?
<ogra_> sil2100, yes, tyhicks figured it out
<sil2100> Issue in apparmor in the end?
<ogra_> apparmor rewrites the file stamps at the end and there was a bu in that code
<ogra_> *bug
<sil2100> Ok, good to know :)
<ogra_> sil2100, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~apparmor-dev/apparmor/master/view/head:/parser/policy_cache.c#L169
<ogra_> utimes gets handed over the whole array (t), not just the relevant part
<sil2100> hah, good one
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks for helping debugging that - did you revert the debugging changes already?
<ogra_> sil2100, i didnt plan to revert them at all ;)
 * ogra_ recently made it a habit to just keep such stuff around so we dont need to enable it next time we need to resaers something at the same place
<sil2100> uh oh! Well, I think jdstrand asked for some 'touch /some_file_here' ones too, not sure if we want to have new files in our filesystem
<ogra_> *research
<sil2100> Would like at least those removed
<ogra_> oh, right, yeah, these two lines need to go
<ogra_> good catch ;)
<ogra_> also, should we touch the cache files to get usable images again and to give the guys more time to fix it ?
<sil2100> Ah, so there's no fix for that yet?
<sil2100> In that case I suppose we could do a workaround like that, I suppose it shouldn't have any serious implications
<ogra_> ok, will include that when i remove the two files
<sil2100> I wonder if we could make this touch workaround only for wily images for now
<sil2100> Actually, nevermind that
<greyback> trainguards: could someone please delete the wily packages from silo10 please - I reconfigured it from dual to vivid-only, so the wily package still hanging around
<sil2100> greyback: on it!
<greyback> cheers
<sil2100> greyback: done
<greyback> sil2100: thank you
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, i only just looked at the log, i guess i'll revert one version to the simple ls -l
<sil2100> Yeah, there was a LOT of ls'es in the last builds
<sil2100> Sounds ok to me
<ogra_> yup, i didnt expect it to double the size of the log :)
 * Mirv hugs pete-woods for being such an excellent bug fixer/triager!
<pete-woods> Mirv: :D
<greyback> dch: fatal error at line 1141: New version specified (0.4.5+15.04.20150812-0ubuntu1) is less than the current version number (0.4.5+15.10.20150804.1-0ubuntu1)!
<greyback> but but, 0.4.5+15.04.20150812-0ubuntu1 > 0.4.5+15.10.20150804.1-0ubuntu1
<Laney> false
<Laney> 15.04 -> 15.10
<greyback> ah, dammit
<greyback> Laney: thanks, now I know what's wrong
<Laney> np!
<ogra_> sil2100, i kicked an image, seems livecd-rootfs is there)
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<ogra_> sil2100, bah, armhf fails now too with dependency errors
<ogra_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ogra_>  ubuntu-touch : Depends: libzen0 but it is not going to be installed
<ogra_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ogra_> bitten by gcc5 too now
<ogra_> (i guess)
<sil2100> I'll look into that with the others
 * sil2100 off to prepare lunch
<kgunn> trainguards so it seems unity-api for wily finally got released (and out of proposed pocket)
<kgunn> but the mp's didn't merge, and dashboard saying it's still there ?
<kgunn> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-035
<kgunn> at least, when i look at excuses, unity-api no longer there
<seb128> ogra_, pitti was mentioning it earlier on #ubuntu-devel
<kgunn> yep...lp proj page showing released... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-api
<kgunn> should i manual merge those mp's or just wait ... ?
<Mirv> kgunn: it seems 035 has a different version 7.98+15.10.20150803-0ubuntu1 while archives have https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-api/7.99+15.10.20150804-0ubuntu1
<Mirv> kgunn: I don't see the "added alerting/setAlerting API to LauncherModel and LauncherItem interfaces" in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-api/+changelog
<Mirv> kgunn: so it'd seem to me like conflicting landings
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^ when i tried to publish
<kenvandine> the only unbuilt revision was the translator comments
<kenvandine> i kicked a rebuild
<jgdx> kenvandine, :s bitten by a specific build once again
<jgdx> thanks
<kenvandine> jgdx, np
<kenvandine> jgdx, thankfully it's a trivial commit :)
<tsdgeos> sil2100: so after i've set https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/?req=147 to "Ready for QA" i just wait, right?
<jibel> tsdgeos, when you set it to ready for QA, it creates a card on the QA board, in this case https://trello.com/c/wgbU6IWH/2161-147-ubuntu-landing-016-unity8-tsdgeos-mzanetti I suppose, then a tester will pick it up for verification, and will mark the request granted or failed.
<jibel> so yeah, just wait
<tsdgeos> jibel: awesomeness
<jhodapp> davmor2, silo 48 is ready to test
<jhodapp> davmor2, there's one bug with it that I'm fixing with ringtone
<jibel> jhodapp, do you mean you'll update 48 with the fix or do a separate landing after 48?
<jhodapp> jibel, I'll update 48
<jhodapp> jibel, ringtone isn't working on incoming call, so it's a critical one to fix
<jibel> jhodapp, okay, I'll block the silo until the fix is in.
<jhodapp> jibel, is that a general policy not to test until then? every other part of the test plan can be gone over and there's a lot to test
<jibel> jhodapp, we start testing when it's ready. If there is a known issue that will be fixed, then it is not ready. And there are other silos ready in the queue
<jhodapp> jibel, alright
<pete-woods> kenvandine: silo 46 built ^
<kenvandine> pete-woods, thx
<kenvandine> pete-woods, publishing
<pete-woods> :D
<kgunn> Mirv: thanks (didn't see your ping til now), so that is strange, i guess this was sort of a race to a rebuild
<kgunn> so what should we do ?
<kgunn> from the looks of it, should i just abandon that silo ?
<kgunn> seems unity8 which is not showing proposed, also has a package more recent in archive than in the silo 35 ppa
<Mirv> kgunn: or rebuild and republish?
<kgunn> Mirv: ...actually, the changelog for unity8 is inclusive of this silo
<Mirv> kgunn: ok. I was only worried about not seeing the 035's macslow's commit in any of the published changelogs.
<kgunn> Mirv: it's like unity8 was all correct and succeeded, unity8 MP hasn't merged...b/c unity-api had this weird race
<alan_g> cihelp It looks like we're now building with g++5 with g++4 packages installed (which doesn't work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12061672/); full log: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-wily-amd64-ci/692/console
<kgunn> Mirv: also, silo 35 was strictly a no change rebuild to help get over the gcc5 hump, so if the packages are getting through...i don't think we need this silo at all...
<kgunn> so can i just abandon it?
<kgunn> hmmm unity8 technically should have that mp merged tho...
<Mirv> kgunn: yeah, I think you should abandon it but just find out where the Launchpad got that macslow's commit message from (even though MP:s were no-ops)
<fginther> alan_g, hi, I'll take a look. If this is just a matter of removing g++4 from the chroots, that should be something we can fix within an hour or two
<kenvandine> pete-woods, your silo 53 needs a rebuild now
<pete-woods> kenvandine: cool, just sorting that now :)
<kenvandine> pete-woods, i merged 46, so it's good to rebuild
<pete-woods> :)
<alan_g> fginther: removing g++4 wouldn't help. It looks like g++ has suddenly changed from g++4 to g++5 (but all the system packages are still g++4 builds)
<kenvandine> pete-woods, since we have stuff held in -proposed for the gcc5 transition, i force merged the silo so we can move on
<alan_g> So I'd rather remove g++5
<pete-woods> kenvandine: thanks. I thought something magic like that would have to happen
<pete-woods> I thought there were no problems with the g++5 landing? *ducks*
<kgunn> Mirv: sorry to continue to pester, which macslow commit are you talking about ?
<Mirv> kgunn: this one mentioned in the no-change rebuild's changelog: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-035/+sourcepub/5274714/+listing-archive-extra
<Mirv> kgunn: so just wondering which MP it is and can it be double checked it's actually in. no idea where LP picked the idea of it from.
<fginther> alan_g, hmm. I'll have to look a little closer then as I'm not sure g++5 just won't get added again on the next update. I'll keep you updated
<kgunn> woa...ok
<alan_g> fginther: I don't mind it being there, just don't make it the default without providing the rebuilt packages from proposed
<kgunn> Mirv: weird, yeah...but that commit is on trunk from some time back, wonder if this was from dual landing shake out
<Mirv> kgunn: ok, then the silo good to free up
<Mirv> kgunn: maybe so
<jdstrand> sil2100, ogra_: fyi, we have a patch for the timestamp issue. it is wily-specific and we will likely be able to upload later today, tomorrow at the latest. it sounds like wily images are broken for other reasons so not sure you need to do a workaround at this point. obviously that is up to you
<fginther> alan_g, Ack, a completely new chroot from scratch should solve this (I think)... Will have to see.
<ogra_> jdstrand, well, i think it cant do harm and will shield us the next time from image failures
<jdstrand> well, I leave that up to you. the patchset for the fix includes new tests to make sure this can't happen again too
<sil2100> Mirv: I uploaded a version-sync of qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles to have the exact same version of it as the non-gles one, since for unknown to me reasons through the recent thumbnailer upload shlibs set the dep to the exact 5.4.1-1ubuntu8 version
<sil2100> Mirv: almost as if this version added some symbol the thumbnailer was using
<sil2100> Well, anyway, this should push the i386 vivid builds further
 * sil2100 will check once it builds
<dobey> trainguards: can i guet someone to click "try again" for https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-021/+build/7790724 ?
<sil2100> dobey: sure
<dobey> thanks
<sil2100> dobey: retried
<dobey> thanks
<sil2100> np :)
<awe_> sil2100, question for you about bileto.  What's the equivalent of the old spreadsheet "Tested" column in bileto?  Are test results just now added as general comments?
<sil2100> awe_: hey!
<sil2100> awe_: so, if you want to mark a silo as tested you need to edit the landing in bileto and change the QA Signoff Status field accordingly: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#qastatus <- some explaination here
<sil2100> Any additional information about what and where you tested can be added as comments
<awe_> got it
<awe_> hmmm, so we went from required the tester, img #, and device to be recorded ( which frankly was missing channel to be fully qualified ) to voluntary recording of this info?
<awe_> what's the lp project so I can suggest an enhancement?
<cyphermox> ^ please don't ack, there will be another revision on top
<sil2100> Yeah, we already have a bug suggesting some improvements to it, but you can fill in another one with proposing the detailed entries
<cyphermox> sil2100:
<sil2100> awe_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto
<awe_> thanks sil2100
<sil2100> awe_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1483635 <- I filled in this a few days ago
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1483635 in Bileto "Setting silo status is confusing for people" [Wishlist,New]
<sil2100> You can +1 it if you think that's also a problem
<awe_> sil2100, ok, I'll take a look and comment there if appropriate
<sil2100> Thanks o/
<sil2100> Oh, the qtdeclarative no-change rebuild just failed
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> since gcc5 made it to release now, are devel-proposed images going to start building consistently again?
<sil2100> dobey: well... not entirely, not yet at least - but soon, yes :)
<sil2100> We're waiting for an apparmor fix to get released
<sil2100> Interesting, a retry helped, strange
<sil2100> ogra_, jibel: kicking a new vivid image
<sil2100> Need to test some recent i386 build fixes
<ogra_> sure sure :)
<sil2100> I wasn't able to test everything as I had some strange things happening in my chroot
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks. that version indeed added a backported feature from Qt 5.6 exactly for thumbnailer's use.
<sil2100> Mirv: ok :) it's built now in the overlay PPA, the i386 builds still fail but for other reasons
<slangasek> sil2100, jibel, davmor2: hi, so since packages are starting to make their way into wily now for gcc-5, I think it's time to restart the image builds against wily without -proposed; do you agree?
<sil2100> slangasek: makes sense, +1 on that
<sil2100> slangasek: ogra_ pushed a temporary workaround for the custom tarball timestamp corruption, but the apparmor guys already have a fix ready for release as well
<sil2100> So at least the importer shouldn't die with the next image
<tyhicks> the apparmor fix and the corresponding new tests are undergoing review
<tyhicks> we hope to have an apparmor upload ready today
<davmor2> slangasek: I care not either way I think you, sil2100 and jibel are all in better positions to decide this than I.  I would however like to grab the first cdimage with gcc5 on and test that it at least installed and ran, but other than that I care not :)
<slangasek> davmor2: well, that already exists
<slangasek> (or should; let me just double-check)
<jibel> slangasek, agreed
<slangasek> davmor2: yes, 20150812 is gcc-5.  Not all the packages have transitioned with it yet however, so it's not the same thing as a full dist-upgrade to wily-proposed
<slangasek> jibel, sil2100: ok I've adjusted the crontab for the wily touch images to build without -proposed again, and kicked off a run; once that's done the importer can be adjusted to pull them into devel-proposed again instead of devel-proposed-g++5
<slangasek> (assuming the importer is working at that point)
<sil2100> slangasek: ok, I'm testing the importer to import the latest wily-proposed build
<sil2100> To see if ogra_'s workaround worked
<ogra_> there was no image with my fix yet ... meta was broken
<sil2100> Ouch
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> Right, forgot about that
<ogra_> (i told you above when you told me pitti had said it would be)
 * sil2100 has bad short term memory it seems
<ogra_> overheating brain i guess :)
<sil2100> It's so hot here that I would suppose that's actually possible
<ogra_> yeah, here too
<jhodapp> sil2100, I'm not a debian package expert nor PPA...any ideas why the new packages in silo 48 aren't selected for upgrading on vivid when using that PPA?
<jhodapp> sil2100, seems like all of those package version numbers are greater than what's in vivid+overlay, so why wouldn't they be selected for upgrading?
<sil2100> jhodapp: hm, everything looks good
<jhodapp> sil2100, I have always seen this with the vivid overlay and landing PPAs
<sil2100> jhodapp: how do you perform the upgrades?
<sil2100> Ah, probably pin priority
<jhodapp> sil2100, I've tried both citrain and add-apt-repository
<sil2100> jhodapp: when adding the PPA, did you adjust the pin priority?
<jhodapp> nope, don't know anything about that
<sil2100> jhodapp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LandingTeam/SiloTestingGuidelines#Install_silos_with_overlay_PPA_enabled :)
<jhodapp> interesting, alright thanks
<jhodapp> sil2100, a higher pin priority number means a higher priority for considering package versions?
<sil2100> Yeah, the PPAs with higher priorities are checked first for packages, even if they have lower versions
<sil2100> slangasek, ogra_: so, the last wily build anyway succeeded in importing, even though the timestamps are clearly wrong - but by accident they seem to be good enough for tarfile to not die (as the year is this time 1954)
<oSoMoN> jibel, FYI, we have a fix ready for the issue you found yesterday while testing the "find in page" functionality, it will go in the next landing
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  do you know why the silo11 is marked as dirty?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: looks like some UITK landing finally migrated from -proposed and got merged into trunk
<sil2100> ubuntu-ui-toolkit 1.3.1584+15.10.20150730-0ubuntu1 <- this version for wily finally migrated yesterday
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  wow :) That is good news indeed .. So I assume I want to sync the landing branch with the trunk and push a new build
<sil2100> bzoltan_: yeah, sorry you have to rebuild though ;p
<dobey> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-unity-scope-click/lastBuild/console
<dobey> hrmm :(
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  It is not a problem.. the silo17 has anyway a fix what unblocks the UITK landing... without that silo17 I cannot test the UITK silo
<ogra_> sil2100, well, i see that my code actually changed the timestamps
<ogra_> sil2100, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12063458/
<ogra_> from 1987 to today :)
<ogra_> so the workaround works around :)
<sil2100> Yay ;)
<sil2100> Let's do bets on what date it would set it to tomorrow!
<ogra_> and i see your x86 build succeeded too
<ogra_> what was it ?
<ogra_> haha, i bet on 1973
<ogra_> jdstrand, hold back that apparmor fix, we have a thing going on
<ogra_> :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: ack
<dobey> how can i know why exactly some boottest is failing?
<dobey> and whom do i bug to retry failed ones?
<dobey> trainguards: ^^
<robru> dobey: you need to bug cihelp about that
<robru> dobey: and the excuses page should link through to the jenkins job, which you can check console output to see the failure
<dobey> robru: unfortunately the console output is pretty vague
<dobey> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-unity-scope-click/lastBuild/console
<robru> dobey: looks pretty clear to me, the  device failed to provision. so you need cihelp to investigate it. as far as I understand they just retry and 99% of the time it works.
<dobey> cihelp ^^ can you retry the boottest please then?
<fginther> dobey, I've restarted it
<dobey> ok, thanks fginther
<fginther> dobey, will keep an eye on it to make sure it finishes ok
<dobey> fginther: oh, i guess it's failing now because there's no wily devel-proposed image with the gcc5 stuff, and ubuntu-touch-meta requires it now?
<fginther> dobey, hmm. Well, it looks like there is a problem installing what was the latest image, which is causing problems for unity-scope-click. Not sure yet on ubuntu-touch-meta
<dobey> fginther: i see the same dependency error message on the ubuntu-touch-meta failed boottest
<dobey> failing beause ubuntu-touch depends on a lib that had the abi changed due to gcc5 (that may not be migrated yet either)
<dobey> though i don't know why it's not pulling them in from proposed pocket
<dobey> since adt-run clearly has --apt-pocket=proposed :-/
<fginther> dobey, that could also be the problem. There's a problem in that apt can't always figure out the right upgrade path... I'll try again once the new image proves to be installable.
<dobey> ok
<fginther> dobey, unity-scope-click is passing now. Will take another look at ubuntu-touch-meta next
<dobey> fginther: ok, great. thanks.
<cyphermox> awe_: NM is built and all in silo 15 if you want to test
<awe_> cyphermox, ack
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: hey guys, I just marked silo 14 ready for QA validation, I’m hoping I can get an exception for this one to land it in OTA-6
<alesage> oSoMoN, ack
<oSoMoN> alesage, do I need to issue a special request for the exception?
<alesage> oSoMoN, I don't think we govern that as QA
<alesage> oSoMoN, or sorry--no I think we'll get to it
<oSoMoN> cheers
<awe_> cyphermox, all set testing; lgtm
<tyhicks> ogra_: I'm heading out on vacation but the apparmor fix is going through our team's QA - track https://bugs.launchpad.net/apparmor/+bug/1484178 for updates
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1484178 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "Policy cache file mtimes are not being set correctly" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jdstrand> ogra_: I'll be handling the landing and I'm still on pause based on your earlier comment (not that I'm ready to push the button right now)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-13
<ToyKeeper> Well, that's exciting.  Looks like the first new dev-proposed image is a brick.
<ToyKeeper> At least, on arale.  Looks like that stream wasn't ready to unpause yet.
<robru> Oh my.
<bzoltan_> robru:  Something is strange with the Vivid + Overlay PPA + Silo setup...
<robru> bzoltan_: hm?
<bzoltan_> robru: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12068923/
<robru> bzoltan_: yeah the ppa is pinned, that's on purpose
<bzoltan_> robru:  why it wants to remove pretty much all packages http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12068935/
<robru> bzoltan_: what version of citrain tool are you using?
<bzoltan_> robru:  how do we test?
<bzoltan_> robru:  I d not use citrain
<bzoltan_> tool
<robru> bzoltan_: yeah you're gonna need the citrain tool to install from silos
<bzoltan_> robru: why? i do not want that
<bzoltan_> robru:  why can not I add PPAs just on any system?
<robru> bzoltan_: why don't you want it? it automates enabling and instaling silos, precisely the problem you're having
<bzoltan_> robru:  it used to work
<robru> bzoltan_: I can't remember the exact reasons the overlay ppa was pinned, you'd have to ask slangasek about that. there was a reason though
<bzoltan_> robru:  I do not want extra tools when i am comfortable with a lower layer method
<robru> bzoltan_: well then you'll have to start pinning the silo PPAs too
<bzoltan_> robru:  what does it mean "pinned" ?
<robru> bzoltan_: in your first paste, there are priority numbers, eg 100, 1001, 500. if a ppa is defined to have a higher priority number, it is "pinned" and versions from there are preferred.
<bzoltan_> robru:  right... how to pin the silo?
<robru> bzoltan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Example_.231:_Pinning_the_ubuntu-x-swat.2Fq-lts-backport-precise_PPA pick a number higher than 1001
<bzoltan_> robru: thanks ...
<robru> bzoltan_: if you find that too onerous, you can install phablet-tools-citrain from phablet-tools ppa and it does this for you.
<bzoltan_> robru:  hmm... how to say...
<bzoltan_> robru:  I do prefer to play with the tools proven to be helpful and not blocker :)
<bzoltan_> robru:  so if it is possible to avoid extra layers of tool then i prefer to do so
<robru> bzoltan_: well you're welcome to do what you like, most QA people and a few devs are using this tool because it's a standard way of installing a silo, saves typing, improves consistency etc. just don't use the version in vivid because it doesn't have the fix for the issue you're seeing
<bzoltan_> robru: I am not typing anything either :) I run the UITK test plan script and it does it all for me ... without hiting my head to the wall :)
<robru> bzoltan_: do you have a link for that?
<bzoltan_> robru: sure -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/view/head:/tests/uitk_test_plan.sh
<bzoltan_> robru:  I am using this tool for ages ... pretty much on a daily base.
<robru> bzoltan_: did you just have a vacation or something? overlay ppa has been pinned for weeks now. old news
<bzoltan_> robru: I did have vacation yes...
<robru> bzoltan_: here's our code for pinning PPA: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/view/head:/citrain#L98
<robru> bzoltan_: that's been necessary since may 7th actually. I dunno what  you've been doing.
<robru> bzoltan_: your vacation was 3 months long? lol
<robru> I don't know how you possibly didn't hit this before now.
<bzoltan_> robru: I installed packages from silo17 just yesterday without pinning the silo
<bzoltan_> robru:  seriously ... the mir fix I tested out of the silo... I just simple add-apt-repository and installed the package from there
<robru> bzoltan_: have you been testing on an ancient image or something?
<bzoltan_> robru:  no, fresh flash
<robru> bzoltan_: well it's a mystery to me. follow up with slangasek if you want to learn more about why the overlay ppa is pinned and the implications around that
<bzoltan_> robru:  anyhow, thanks for your help. I will carry on from here...I do not wish to bother slangasek, he is a busy  man. I trust him and you guys that you know what and why are you doing.
<robru> bzoltan_: ok you're welcome
<robru> queuebot: nooooo
<robru> damn, why didn't I suppress the startup flood last time I was poking at that code...
<tsdgeos> robru: yes please vivid+overlay for unity8's landing
<robru> tsdgeos: ok one sec
<Mirv> robru's day is ever shifting...
<robru> Mirv: just one more bug!
<robru> actually I just noticed my latest bileto rollout introduced an annoying bug, I should fix that quick
<tsdgeos> robru: so basically i need to use https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay as destination ppa
<tsdgeos> right?
<robru> tsdgeos: yeah, but you need to write it as 'ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay'. if you double-click in the text-box it's offered as an autocompletion
<robru> tsdgeos: if you click 'edit' on the row you can see the correct value. the linkified version is done for display purposes but you shouldn't enter the full URL there.
<tsdgeos> robru: i see, only if i set vivid? what about dual, for those too?
<robru> tsdgeos: nope, for dual leave it blank, the train is hard-coded to know that "dual" means wily main archive + vivid overlay, it's a massive corner case.
<tsdgeos> oki
<robru> boom
<Mirv> corner case that's the most common case of them all :)
<robru> Mirv: it is the world's greatest corner case.
<robru> Mirv: ok sweet, pagination is working: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/?limit=50&page=2&search=Landed
<robru> Mirv: there was a bug where, when the page loaded, it cleared the search terms from the URL, so if you tried to reload the page it took you to the front page. but that's fixed, so it should all be good now
<Mirv> robru: great! it's coming better and better!
<sil2100> Yaaay
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> My request has been fulfilled!
<robru> sil2100: heh, there's still more to do. glad you like it though ;-)
<Mirv> sil2100: FYI, as a great documentation feature the one bit about pinning we often have referred to people was broken... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LandingTeam/SiloTestingGuidelines?action=diff&rev2=17&rev1=16
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks to zoltan for pointing that out, it really simply didn't work, and also citrain used this other syntax
<Mirv> so no wonder people have had problem, since a) the citrain tool is often too old version (if people don't get it from wily or vivid-overlay PPA) and b) the manual way in wiki was wrong
<pete-woods> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libusermetrics/+bug/1457488 FYI
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1457488 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "Consider replacing qdjango usage" [Medium,New]
<Mirv> pete-woods: excellent news, that was a simple fix to just drop it! I'll check when it gets to Debian and sync it myself
<Mirv> and I'll be then able to drop the Ubuntu delta which was building against Qt5
<pete-woods> Mirv: cool. I've just updated that bug to link to the source package for qdjango
<pete-woods> yes
<pete-woods> you can
<pete-woods> he's also updated the packaging to build with qt5 by default now
<pete-woods> and that was the only delta
<pete-woods> I've updated the bug description now to reflect this
<pete-woods> and assigned the packaging bug to you
<Mirv> pete-woods: thank you!
<pete-woods> :)
<sil2100> Mirv: oh! Thanks for fixing that, QA was doing this document so I supposed it was correct
<sil2100> wgrant: hey! Could I request a batch copy of those few remaining project translations to the 15.04 series? I uploaded those to the overlay PPA so that translators wouldn't have to look in two different places for all their stable phone translations - I hope that's enough to get them noticible by 15.04?
<sil2100> (binary copies from vivid)
<sil2100> wgrant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12069493/ <- here's the list if needed
<wgrant> sil2100: If they're in the PPA (even just binary-copied) then I can just rerun the copy script and all will be good.
<wgrant> If they're not in the PPA, it will require some code changes.
<sil2100> Excellent :) They're in the PPA
<wgrant> Great, that makes things much easier. Will run the script.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<sil2100> Thanks! pitti said that merging vivid+overlay wouldn't be much work, but best if we have all that's needed in one place... and sooner or later we'd get newer versions of those packages in the overlay anyway
<sil2100> The list was small so it's not any problem with redundancy
<wgrant> Yep, indeed.
<tsdgeos> sil2100: what's the procedure now when i remove a branch from a silo? Click assign again?
<tsdgeos> robru: or you if you're still around ↑
<robru> tsdgeos: yes you must click assign to make your changes take effect
<tsdgeos> ktx
<robru> You're welcome
<sil2100> tsdgeos: it's the same as with the spreadsheet still :)
<tsdgeos> with the spreadsheet i remember it was more "annoy people" :D
<tsdgeos> well i'm still annoyign you now
<tsdgeos> but maybe not in the future :D
<sil2100> tsdgeos: hah ;)
<sil2100> wgrant: hey! I still don't see ciborium for instance in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+lang/es <- maybe the binary copy wasn't enough for the templates to get imported?
<wgrant> sil2100: Ah, the script hasn't run yet. No webops VG so far.
<seb128> Mirv, hey, bug #1406200, it seems like your build isn't using wily-proposed and missing on the libsynthesis rebuilt for gcc5 ... but should I take that another syncevolution landing is being done and we should avoid a source upload?
<ubot5> bug 1406200 in syncevolution (Ubuntu) "Add support for GOA in Syncevolution to make it work with Ubuntu Gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1406200
<sil2100> wgrant: ah, ok :) Sorry for being impatient
<Mirv> seb128: true, the PPA wasn't using but I also got the same error locally with wily-proposed chroot. retrying now.
<seb128> Mirv, k, maybe something wrong in a libsynthesis rdepends
<seb128> Mirv, what did you change to fix the syncevo build then?
<Mirv> seb128: nothing. either I did not test in fully wily-proposed yesterday or something got fixed meanwhile.
<seb128> Mirv, k, good ;-)
<Mirv> yes :)
<Mirv> bzoltan_: there's no explanation in changelog for any of the debian/rules changes so I wouldn't get an ack if I would ask for one: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-011-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/ubuntu-ui-toolkit_packaging_changes.diff
<Mirv> ie the fail-missing removal (why? seems always like a good default) and the docs changes
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  that was one suggestion. The dh_install --fail-missing is still there
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ah right, you're correct, these are the _asked for_ fixes, so they were actually approved :) even though not mentioned in changelog, these were already shown.
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  the bug number is listed in the changelog :)
<Mirv> so it is
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ^ published
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  rock and roll
<sil2100> grrrrr
<sil2100> ogra_: the i386 build issues for rc-proposed are making me angry
<ogra_> sil2100, understandable
<Mirv> nice that we have 5MB Nouveau driver on images :)
<jhodapp> sil2100, just to make sure I'm reading your last email correctly, the background playlist silo won't require a feature freeze exception to land after QA tests it, yes?
<sil2100> jhodapp: when was it subitted for QA sign-off?
 * sil2100 off to prepare lunch
<dbarth> hey guys, i switched a silo 52 from dual to wily
<jhodapp> sil2100, before the FF, but they put it in blocked until I fix a bug
<dbarth> and passed on to QA; do i need to purge the silo from vivid packages?
<sil2100> It should be able to land in that case I suppose, jibel: ^ ?
<jhodapp> ok
<jibel> sil2100, jhodapp that's fine to land
<jhodapp> jibel, alright great, working on unblocking that now
<jibel> sil2100, I blocked it yesterday because it introduced a regression
<bfiller> sil2100: silo 22 can be freed, don't need it anymore
<bfiller> renatu, charles: I requested indicator transfer for silo 24, but has some problems with the versioning that you'll need to fix
 * charles looks
<sil2100> bfiller: on it shortly
<renatu> charles, looks like you need to push manually the last change log from the package branch
<jhodapp> sil2100, is there an updated vivid+overlay channel for flo?
<sil2100> jhodapp: what do you mean by 'updated'? ;)
<sil2100> jhodapp: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu has flo images built by default
<jhodapp> sil2100, recent
<sil2100> But we're not testing if those work really...
<jhodapp> sil2100, that's what I mean
<jhodapp> sil2100, well I'll give it a try then, see what state it's in...it's my only device that will work for me that hasn't broken (my second Arale USB broke)
<sil2100> Ouch ;/
<charles> renatu, thanks. rebuilding
<davmor2> dbarth: silo 52 needs lots of approvals
<popey> sil2100: is the OTA-6 image scheduled to be built next week?
<sil2100> popey: yessir :)
<jibel> popey, next Tuesday
<popey> okay.
<popey> then released a week later?
<jibel> popey, yes
<jibel> popey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LandingTeam/ReleaseSchedule for reference
<popey> handy
<popey> thanks
<slangasek> bzoltan_, robru: the overlay ppa pin gives the phone team the ability to revert any SRU when they need to by uploading/copying an older package to the ppa
<bzoltan_> slangasek: that makes perfectly sense. Thanks.
<robru> slangasek: do we know in practice how many cases there are of overlay packages being lower than vivid-updates packages?
<slangasek> robru: at the moment, I do not
<popey> jibel: was HERE tested before uploading to the store?
<popey> It's broken - white screen - on retail krillin
<jibel> popey, not by us
<popey> gah
<jibel> popey, which version?
<jibel> popey, 1.0.6 fixed the blank page issue
<popey> 1.0.6
<jibel> hm
<popey> blank here
<popey> rebooted phone and started here, only app running and it's white
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12071990/
<popey> thats the log
<ogra_> popey, wprks on arale
<ogra_> *works
<jibel> popey, yeah, they bumped the version of Ubuntu.Components which is not yet on the retail phone
<jibel> cwayne, ^^
<popey> gah
<ogra_> (oh, right, i'm on rc-proposed)
<jibel> cwayne, I think you must revert the version you uploaded earlier to the store
<cwayne> i didnt upload anything, penk did
<cwayne> and he assured us that it was tested :(
<ogra_> cwayne, well, obviously not on the right channel
<cwayne> is there a way to re-publish an older version?
<cwayne> popey: ^
<cwayne> ogra_: :/
<cwayne> obviously not. it should've gone through qa anyway
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> cwayne: no, go forwards, make a 1.0.7 which is the same as last known good IMO
<popey> cwayne: there _is_ a revert button
<popey> cwayne: but last time i used that beuno got grumpy with me :)
<popey> more than 400 people have already updated
<popey> we should IMO prepare 1.0.7 and run it past QA as a high priority.
<popey> sil2100: ^
<cwayne> popey: ill work on a fix, in the meantime ive just unpublished it so nobody else updates
<popey> okay
<popey> cwayne: ping me when you need it reviewing
<cwayne> popey: jibel: http://people.canonical.com/~cwayne/com.nokia.heremaps_1.0.7_all.click
<cwayne> it just reverts that last change and bumps version to 1.0.7
<jibel> davmor2, ^ can you give it a try. It should work on stable but not on rc-proposed
 * popey also tests on both rc-proposed and retail
<popey> thanks cwayne
<popey> jibel: cwayne confirmed, white screen on rc-proposed krillin, working map on retail krillin
<jibel> popey, cwayne thanks
<sil2100> Oh, so we waiting for a fix?
<sil2100> Damn
<cwayne> popey: so that's what we wanted right
<jibel> cwayne, what we expect yes. What we want is that is works on both :)
<jibel> it*
<cwayne> well yeah :)
<cwayne> but we should obviously focus most on supporting those that paid money for their phones id say :)
<jibel> davmor2, can you confirm? it's rather urgent
<davmor2> jibel: doing it now
<jibel> davmor2, on stable only, it'll be broken on rc-proposed anyway
<davmor2> jibel: with that package on rc-proposed I get white and on stable I get a map
<davmor2> cwayne: ^
<cwayne> jibel: popey sil2100: ok, so am I good to push then
<jibel> cwayne, +1
<sil2100> cwayne: +1
<cwayne> pushed
<cwayne> and published
<sil2100> wgrant: hey! Do you know if the trasnlation copy happened already?
<sil2100> cwayne: \o/ thanks
<cwayne> sil2100: happy to help
<charles> jibel, https://trello.com/c/iFn6yk4L/2164-145-ubuntu-landing-008-indicator-sound-charlesk has top approval now & is ready for qa
<ted> Sorry, new to the non-spreadsheet world. Do I ping a trainguards for a silo for 157?
<robru> ted: nope, you can assign your own now!
<ted> Oh, my.
 * ted is empowered
<robru> ted: there's a safety buffer that will prevent you from assigning if we're low on silos but generally it's open-season on silos now.
<robru> ted: just please don't make a bunch and then hog them all
<robru> we trust you
<ted> Heh, mistake number one!
<ted> ;-)
<robru> ted: http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/random-ness/images/b/b8/Oh_you.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20110419012743
<ted> Cool, I'm not landing a ton of stuff right now, so I don't expect to be a problem.
<kenvandine> cihelp:  I'm seeing adb errors during settings CI runs
<kenvandine> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3054/console
<kenvandine> cihelp: that was mako-09, jgdx was getting the same error from mako-09 earlier
<jgdx> cihelp: and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3049/ ^^
<jgdx> oh
<greyback__> trainguards: could you please delete the ubuntu-settings-components and ubuntu-ui-toolkit packages from silo37
<robru> greyback__: sure
<robru> greyback__: ok done, might take a minute to fully disappear.
<greyback__> robru: thank!
<greyback__> thanks! even
<robru> greyback__: welcomes!
<greyback__> :)
<jhodapp> robru, can you please dput qtmultimedia from ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/ppa into silo 48
<fginther> kenvandine, jgdx looking
<kenvandine> fginther, thx
<robru> jhodapp: sure
<jhodapp> robru, thanks
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<jdstrand> ogra_: am I free to upload apparmor to wily or should I still hold off?
<fginther> kenvandine, The makos are now recovered, I've restarted the ubuntu-system-settings MPs that failed due to it.
<kenvandine> fginther, thx!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-14
<kenvandine> fginther, no joy...
<kenvandine> EnvironmentError: Device either not connected, doesn't have adb enabled or the property system cannot be accessed. Make sure the device is booted into the operating system and that adb is working correctly.
<fginther> kenvandine, sorry about that. One of the devices was still stuck. Trying again.
<kenvandine> fginther, cool, thx
<Mirv> (trying to get published but train is funky)
<Mirv> ah, right, it's a train bug since there's a "-" in the upstream version number
<Mirv> ^ OTA-6 fix
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: good morning! I’ve got two silos awaiting validation (16 and 26, although I haven’t marked 26 ready for QA yet but it is indeed ready), 16 was there before but 26 is much more urgent (fix for HERE maps not starting), can 26 get priority for verification once I mark it ready?
<ogra_> jdstrand, go for it at any time :)
<dbarth_> o/ hey any citrain guru out there?
<dbarth_> can you confirm if adding the overaly ppa as a ppa dependency affects "desktop builds"
<ogra_> dbarth_, with overlay means you have a mix of wily and vivid, without your vivd is plain ... if your build uses any dependency from the ppa you will get different results indeed
<ogra_> (there are also phone specific config tweaks that could have influence if you have the respective packages installed (by accident, from a dependency or on purpose)
<ogra_> )
<dbarth_> hmm, so i think we need to have vivid /phone/ builds only go via citrain then
<dbarth_> that will be safer
<dbarth_> o/ trainguards, can i have a source upload in silo 032 please? see the comment in the silo request
<jibel> oSoMoN, 26 approved. It also fixes problems with other apps like ureadit
<oSoMoN> jibel, thanks! Yes, potentially all apps using an Ubuntu WebView and redefining the context menu actions were broken without that fix
<oSoMoN> jibel, once merged I’ll rebuild silo 16
 * sil2100 loves projects that can still dual-land
<sil2100> This makes life so much less complicated
<pstolowski> trainguards hello, can i get a silo for request 161?
<sil2100> dbarth, pstolowski: on your requests now
<sil2100> Are we low on silos?
<pstolowski> sil2100, ah, ok, cool, i couldn't see a notification on this channel
<sil2100> pstolowski: assigning your request, btw. do you have a wily silo for the changes as well? Or did that land already?
<sil2100> dbarth: copying
<sil2100> dbarth: btw. you sure a source copy is needed?
<sil2100> You need it rebuilt against the overlay?
<pstolowski> sil2100, i've MPs ready for wily as well, but we need to regenrate symbols for g++5, and also scopes api currently has issues at least in CI because of a boost problem
<pstolowski> sil2100, so at the moment we have a couple of changes that will need to be landed in wily to catch up with vivid, they are not forgotten but not fully ready to land
<abeato> sil2100, hi, I'd like to add a new package to touch image in rc-proposed
<abeato> sil2100, the new package gets created from source package pulseaudio in silo 30
<abeato> sil2100, which would be the procedure?
<sil2100> pstolowski: could you later at least request a silo for the wily ones? Doesn't have to be built even
<sil2100> We just want it as a silo at least :)
<pstolowski> sil2100, ok, will do
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> dbarth: re-stating the question - you sure a source copy is required, not a binary one? Need to know since making a source copy involves me re-writing the version ;)
<pete-woods> cihelp: hi folks. is it reasonable to enable the GCC5 PPA for jenkins builds, like it is for CI train wily builds?
<pete-woods> at the minute it
<pete-woods> can be impossible, depending on what you're building to get jenkins to pass your MRs because of this
<Mirv> pete-woods: GCC5 PPA is not anymore just a PPA, it's almost all in wily archives already
<pete-woods> Mirv: even so. this is currently hurting those who are using a "devel" branch (fortunately not myself in this instance)
<pete-woods> as they aren't able to get verification of their MRs before merging
<Mirv> ok, let's wait for answer then
<sil2100> Mirv: ^ you publishing that? I don't know if I should publish your own silo ;)
<sil2100> wgrant: hey! Since all translations seem to have been copied into place, could I request a full export from the 15.04 series?
<dbarth> sil2100: a source copy please, yes; i want to make sure we pick up the media-hub 3.1 library, where there is a binary interface change
<sil2100> dbarth: ACK! On it then
<psivaa> pete-woods: (regarding the GCC5 PPA query), i'm not sure what's involved. I'd need to talk to fginther about it. Will come back to you once he's online
<pete-woods1> psivaa: thanks :)
<Mirv> sil2100: sure, I tend to handle those :) plus packaging changes need an ack I can do because of PPU rights
<sil2100> :)
 * sil2100 off for lunch and quick shopping
<sil2100> o/
<oSoMoN> jibel, I rebuilt and validated again silo 16, it’s ready for QA
<jibel> oSoMoN, great, on it
<oSoMoN> jibel, thanks!
<jibel> oSoMoN, how do you reproduce bug 1477308 ? I cannot with the steps in the description
<ubot5> bug 1477308 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "adjusting volume (notify osd) causes fullscreen mode to exit when watching video" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1477308
<oSoMoN> jibel, it’s on desktop only: you need to e.g. watch a youtube video fullscreen, then press the media keys on your keyboard to increase/decrease the volume: this shows the volume update in a notify-osd bubble, and has the undesired side effect of leaving fullscreen mode
<jibel> oSoMoN, yeah, sorry, I figured that out after re-reading the first sentence of the bug report
<jibel> oSoMoN, 16 approved. Is it all for OTA6?
<oSoMoN> jibel, would be good to have for OTA-6, yes, particularly since it contains the fix for find-in-page which is new in OTA6
<jibel> oSoMoN, I meant after silo 16 is there anything left for OTA6? webbrowser wise
<oSoMoN> jibel, ah, sorry, I misread you :) in theory that’s all, nothing more for OTA6
<jibel> thanks
<pedronis> trainguards: hi, Pat marked https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-push/+bug/1451510 for OTA-6 and we got a community fix... the package is a bit in maintainer limbo atm,  I reviewed the code and made landing MPs, but I'm not really setup anymore for landings, can you help preparing the landings
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1451510 in Canonical System Image "Gmail messages might be missed after clearing notifications" [High,In progress]
<Mirv> pedronis: ok, 1. who'd be the lander (tester) of it, 2. what's the exact MP to land, 3. does ubuntu-push have only one trunk, ie this could be dual landed to overlay + wily?
<pedronis> Mirv: I made two trunks, I have two MPs one for vivid-overlay and one for wily, I can give you the URLs in a sec
<pedronis> Mirv: vivid-overlay: https://code.launchpad.net/~pedronis/ubuntu-push/vivid-fixes/+merge/268066
<pedronis> Mirv: wily: https://code.launchpad.net/~pedronis/ubuntu-push/fixes-to-wily/+merge/268067
<pedronis> Mirv: tester: mainly the author of the patch: https://launchpad.net/~nikwen  nikwen here on freenode, email:   nikwen.developer@gmail.com  and put me in as second, when/if we have packages I'll ping him
<Mirv> pedronis: ok both are now building https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html#?q=nikwen - obviously wily will be probably impossible to test, so focus on vivid
<pedronis> Mirv: yup, thanks
<tvoss> sil2100, you around?
<sil2100> tvoss: yeah, what's up?
<sil2100> wgrant, cjwatson: hey, can anyone of you guys request a LP pack export for ubuntu-rtm/15.04?
<wgrant> sil2100: Sure
<sil2100> Thank you :)
<sil2100> I would like pitti to run langpack-o-matic once today still to see if everything works for next week
<abeato> sil2100, I get a failure when trying to build ubuntu-touch session in silo 30
<abeato> sil2100, silo 30 was originally a sync silo from57
<abeato> (from silo 57)
<abeato> sil2100, silo 57 contains ubuntu-touch-session
<abeato> sil2100, and building it in silo 30 used to work: it took the sources for there
<abeato> sil2100, but now silo 30 contains also a MP for trust-store
<sil2100> abeato: ok, I don't see it in the list of packages for silo 30 - you'll have to include it there
<abeato> sil2100, is that the cause of the failure?
<abeato> sil2100, but can I sync it?
<abeato> from silo 57
<sil2100> abeato: yes, we just need to include it in the Manual Source list in the landing entry, let me do that - for syncs to work if you have multiple different packages in the silo, you need to give the explicit list of packages you might want to sync from the source silo
<abeato> sil2100, ok, I have just reconfigured
<sil2100> abeato: yeah, I see it appeared now :) Did you press 'Assign' again to reconfigure?
<abeato> sil2100, yep :)
<sil2100> Once you fully reconfigure the silo, try building ubuntu-touch-session in the build job - it should try syncing it from the source silo
<abeato> ok, thanks
<sil2100> (a normal build with ubuntu-touch-session as the package to rebuild)
<abeato> yeah, it is working now :)
<sil2100> \p/
<greyback> trainguards: could someone please remove ubuntu-touch-session from silo0
<sil2100> greyback_: on it in a minute!
 * ogra_ sees sil2100 in the news
<awe_> sil2100, can you checkout my landing request ( 170 ) when you get a chance.  This is my first request for thenew train, and I wasn't sure if I need to do anything to trigger the build, or it will just come in time?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: again something bad..?
<sil2100> I mean, ogra_: ^
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sorry, bad auto-complete in irssi ;)
<sil2100> greyback_: silo 0, right?
<greyback_> sil2100: right
<oSoMoN> sil2100, no worries :)
<bfiller> sil2100: where would I find debug packages for packages in overlay ppa? (I hope they exist)
<greyback_> bfiller: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu vivid main/debug
<bfiller> greyback_: great, ty!
<greyback_> np
<sil2100> bfiller: yeah, they're in the overlay itself :)
<popey> sil2100:  is there a landing call today?
<sil2100> popey: there was one in the morning :)
<popey> heh okay
<sil2100> We only do one in the morning and yesterday in teh evening
<popey> ok
<sil2100> popey: anything you wanted to bring up?
<popey> no
<sil2100> LP timeouts for me a bit, hm
<sil2100> ogra_: what did you mean by me in the news again? Did I screw up something?
<popey> heh, no
<sil2100> wgrant: hey! Do you know if the LP exports are running for 15.04? :)
<ogra_> sil2100, http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-is-not-moving-ubuntu-touch-to-ubuntu-15-10-any-time-soon-489291.shtml
<ogra_> you are getting famous !
<sil2100> Damn, why is this suddenly such a big news? Mark and Olli mentioned that on the last vUDS
<sil2100> And I mentioned that already a few times in the past more or less
<greyback_> sil2100: don't worry, this won't happen to you: http://arstechnica.co.uk/gaming/2015/08/nintendo-allegedly-fires-employee-for-revealing-game-localisation-secrets/
<sil2100> Oh crap
<sil2100> If things like this happened here, I would get fired already for my strong language regarding the gcc-5 transition
<sil2100> Correction:
<greyback_> heck most of us would be looking for a job
<sil2100> For my strong language regarding the touch gcc-5 transition
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Since seriously there was nothing wrong with how the transition was handled, but more like with how we handled touch components - but that's to be expected with everyone working in preparation for the next OTA
<robru> Mirv: can you file a bug for that android version number? we have a lot of test cases surrounding that and I thought we fixed "upstream version has hyphen in it" already
<robru> whoever is actually releasing these custom tarballs should be sure to set the requests to 'Landed' once they're done
<sil2100> dbarth: hey, so the oxide-qt in silo 32 is still building... will you give it a spin once it finishes?
<renatu> cihelp, Guys do you know if is possible to disable willy-proposed repositories while building a project in the ppa?
<renatu> since the proposed repository is broken I can not test my packages on the device
<psivaa> renatu: I assume you're asking about it generally and not specific to any jobs in CI?
<psivaa> not sure if you intended to ask trainguards?
<psivaa> (if not sorry for the alert :))
<robru> renatu: yes this is possible but generally not advised. what issues are you having?
<renatu> robru, I wat to test silo 34. but it is building against some libraries from proposed universe (libphonenumber) and enabling this repository on the device crash the device
<renatu> crash the device = install some core libraries that cause the device to not boot anymore
<robru> renatu: from what I understand, wily is sort of in a bad state anyway with the gcc5 transition being kind of in but not really. I'm not really sure that "not building against proposed" is a sane thing to do, you'll end up with binaries built against wrong libs anyway and it won't be releasable
<robru> renatu: I was under the impression that wily images are just outright broken even without silos
<renatu> robru, I am using a old version
<renatu> just for development and tests
<robru> renatu: ok well I'll disable it for now, but I don't think we can publish the silo that way
<renatu> robru, nice, I do not intend to release it until we can test with the new wily image
<robru> renatu: ok, it's disabled, you can try a new build
<renatu> robru, thanks
<robru> renatu: you're welcome
<dobey> you really should test against proposed
<awe_> robru,  wondering what needs to happen to get train req #170 to build packages?  This is my first new train landing...
<dobey> building without proposed if you have c++ code, is going to result in a failed build most likely
<dobey> awe_: after the silo has been assigned, it's the same process as previously
<robru> awe_: yeah you just run the build job as usual
<awe_> ah, ok
<awe_> thanks
<robru> awe_: there's no new train, only the spreadsheet was replaced. the new web interface is just a dumb data store, it knows nothing about building packages, just like the spreadsheet was a dumb data store that knew nothing about anything
<dobey> (i agree it would be nice if the build/etc… links appeared on the requests page, rather than having to go to the dashboard, though)
<awe_> robru, ack
<robru> dobey: yes the requests page and the dashboard have a remarkable amount of overlap, I would consider merging them into one page but I'd have to consider the UX of that, could get quite cluttered quite quickly
<dobey> yeah. it's already quite cluttered as it is :)
<dobey> cihelp: can we possibly get the jenkins build instances to have -proposed enabled? it only makes sense, as the silo PPAs build against -proposed, and things must go through -proposed first anyway
<renatu> robru, did not work, you can revert the changes. Now I got missing symbols on libphonumber probably because of gcc version
<renatu> I will need to wait until the guys fix the image to continue the tests
<renatu> thanks for your help
<robru> renatu: you're welcome, thanks for letting me know
<dobey> renatu: i'm surprised you have a phone booting with a current wily image on it :)
<renatu> dobey, I am using a previous version
<robru> heh, mixing old wily image, packages built with current wily release pocket, sounds like a world of hurt ;-)
<dobey> renatu: i think you can probably try devel-proposed-g++5 channel instead
<dobey> renatu: iirc, it's built with -proposed
<renatu> let me try that
<renatu> thanks
<kenvandine> renatu, if you do that, you'll need the ppa reconfigured to use -proposed again
<dobey> kenvandine: he just asked for that :)
<robru> kenvandine: I got it
<kenvandine> ah, i missed that part
<kenvandine> i thought he had just had it reconfigured to not use -proposed
<renatu> kenvandine, I tried without proposed but it fails
<dobey> as expected :)
<renatu> dobey, is that channel hidden? It does not appear on the list: query --device=krillin --list-channels
<dobey> renatu: maybe
<dobey> renatu: https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed-g++5/ubuntu/
<dobey> it's in the .json too
<dobey> so maybe you just missed it, or it's a bug
<dobey> i just --switch-ed my mako to it
<renatu> or the image is not available for krillin
<renatu> dobey, I am getting this error: Channel ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed-g++5 not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com
<renatu> dobey, I am flashing with: "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed-g++5 --wipe"
<nikwen> trainguards, silo 23 should be ready for QA now. I tested it on my mako on ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en and everything seems to work fine. :)
<dobey> renatu: ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed-g++/ubuntu
<dobey> is the full channel name
<renatu> dobey, worked, thanks
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> it doesn't seem to want to boot now though
<dobey> it installed ok, got the big ubuntu logo while it installed, but now it just keeps rebooting at the google logo for me :-/
<renatu> dobey, yes, I got same result as the proposed image, it get suck on "bq" screen
<nikwen> trainguards, did you see my message above?
<robru> nikwen: hi, was on lunch, just reading now
<nikwen> robru, don't worry. It's just the first time I've been assigned to a landing, so I wasn't sure how fast to expect a reply. ;)
<robru> nikwen: ok I marked it as ready for qa
<nikwen> robru: Thanks. :)
<robru> nikwen: you're welcome
<fginther> dobey, hi. we could try enabling -proposed on a case by case basis. Is there a branch that's giving you special grief at this time (and I'm aware that most c/c++ projects are having build issues right now)
<dobey> fginther: not me personally. i have just seen several people complaining about it as a result of the gcc5 transition being somewhat incomplete still, and wondering why the jenkins builds aren't building against proposed, since as soon as a silo is created, they will be building against it anyway in there.
<fginther> dobey, ah, I see. One other dev did bring it up today so it's a little higher up the radar today.
<dobey> yeah, i saw michi e-mailed you. and he was still on complaining about it when i got on this morning :)
<dobey> fginther: i didn't see if anyone else asked specifically to have it enabled (rather than just complaining about it being broken), so i thought i'd follow up and ask to have it enabled
<fginther> dobey, sure, I just wanted to make sure I had the right details before going in the wrong direction :-)
<dobey> of course :)
<pedronis> ubuntu-qa: I now top approved the MP in https://trello.com/c/e44QrPq2/2179-168-ubuntu-landing-023-ubuntu-push-nikwen-pedronis
<alesage> pedronis, ack
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-16
<cjwatson> heads-up: ubuntu-touch just became uninstallable on amd64 and i386, due to proposed-migration trading off installability of something else while landing a big chunk of g++ 5 transition.  There's a bit of touch code at fault as well, though, and I've proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/webbrowser-app/allow-gles/+merge/268180 to fix it
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-html5-theme, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-html5-theme, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/ubuntu-html5-theme, xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (xenial/webbrowser-app). Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/maliit-framework, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/lib
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alextu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1798 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/maliit-framework). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/maliit-framework). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Currently building (vivid/indicator-network). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (yakkety/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (yakkety/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
<kdub> how do packages get moved out of "incoming"? is there a way to watch for when that happens? (getting some messages about libhardware-dev being in incoming when trying to build)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Dependency wait (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Currently building (vivid/mir, xenial/mir). Failed to build (yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Dependency wait (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Currently building (vivid/mir). Failed to build (yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards:  Hi!  It's not clear to me why my ticket is failing autopkgtests for Yakkety: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796
<ChrisTownsend> Any ideas or do I need to ping someone on #ubuntu-release?
<Mirv> ChrisTownsend: same reason as for the last two weeks, yakkety-proposed keeps on getting bigger, with latest transition bringing new blockers being glibc 2.24. so business as usual, you could ask for --all-proposed rerun of those, but QA will also get your silo into their queue if you have green vivid + xenial and ask them
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: Ugh:(  Ok, this is an absolute mess.
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: Thanks for the explanation.
<ChrisTownsend> ubuntu-qa: Hi!  Could you please get https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796 in your queue since it's good on xenial and vivid, but fails yakkety due to the yakkety morass?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Failed to build (yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
<davmor2> ChrisTownsend: I'll take a look after
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-tool
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Currently building (vivid/buteo-syncfw, xenial/buteo-syncfw). Failed to build (yakkety/buteo-syncfw)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Failed to build (yakkety/buteo-syncfw). Successfully built (vivid/buteo-syncfw, xenial/buteo-syncfw)
<dobey> fml
<dobey> trainguards: can someone finalize https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1753 please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1800 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
<dobey> trainguards: also https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 too please?
<tedg> dobey: on it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1753 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/maliit-framework, xenial/musescore, xe
<ChrisTownsend> ubuntu-qa: Did any see my inquiry about getting https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796 in the queue earlier?  I had to leave for a bit, so I may have missed a reply.
<davmor2> ChrisTownsend: yes did you see my responce I'm the only person in today and am busy with a silo so I'll look at it after tha
<davmor2> t
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
<ChrisTownsend> davmor2: Nope, missed your response.  Thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> davmor2: Just to make sure we're on the same page, I'm just looking to get it in QA's queue since yakkety autopkgtests are f'd up.
<davmor2> ChrisTownsend: yeap but it still needs a manual review to ensure it is the same as the other which it most likely will be then manually adding to the queue
<ChrisTownsend> davmor2: Ok, thanks again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-tool
<Mirv> dobey: looking at both
<dobey> Mirv: tedg already did it, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1434 Diff missing (vivid/pulseaudio). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/libhybris). Ready to build (xenial/gst-plugins-bad1.0, xenial/openssl, xenial/pulseaudio, yakkety/gst-plugins-bad1.0, yakkety/openssl, yakkety/pulseaudio). Successfully built (vivid/gst-plugins-bad1.0, vivid/libhybris, vivid/openssl, xenial/libhybris)
<Mirv> dobey: oh, ok, so it seems
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: yakkety s390x/upstart issue, Qt transition, GCC6 transition, glibc 2.24 transition, 1/2 Europe off on Monday
<Mirv> so for example PL, DE are off today
<tedg> I don't know, but guessing a large part of South America is as well.
<dobey> and india
<dobey> but that already happened i suppose
<Mirv> oh, it's that big
<dobey> well i think it's independence day for india
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Currently building (vivid/mir, xenial/mir). Failed to build (yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1801 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Preparing packages
<Mirv> kdub: hybris fixed, next problem is something called 'gyp' in oxide-qt configuration, feel free to investigate. bug #1613257 updated.
<ubot5> bug 1613257 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "oxide-qt fails to build on yakkety due to missing hybris dependencies" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613257
<Mirv> also, bug #1613312
<ubot5> bug 1613312 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "media-hub FTBFS on yakkety" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613312
<Mirv> and bug #1613258 ..
<ubot5> bug 1613258 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "signal 4 ILL_ILLOPN in webbrowser-app tests (glibc upgrade?)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613258
<Mirv> yakkety is full of surprises
<kdub> thanks Mirv will see if mir can build now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
<Mirv> oh right, not your problem if just hybris exists :D oxide will bite webbrowser-app among else though
<Mirv> as will that test problem
<jhodapp> Mirv, that bug you filed for media-hub being broken on yaketty...that's a dbus-cpp issue that should be fixed shortly (I thought it would have already landed, I saw a patch for this from dobey)
<dobey> er?
<dobey> jhodapp: what bug?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Currently building (xenial/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network)
<jhodapp> dobey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1613312
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1613312 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "media-hub FTBFS on yakkety" [Critical,New]
<dobey> jhodapp: ah, no, but it's fixed in -proposed already by a manual upload from doko. there's also a silo from tvoss to make dbus-cpp tri-landable
<jhodapp> dobey, ok cool, so I'm going to add a comment to this bug and mark as invalid then
<dobey> so someone needs to "give back" the builds for media-hub in y i guess
<jhodapp> Mirv, ^
<jhodapp> dobey, what do you mean?
<dobey> jhodapp: i mean the failed builds need to be retried
<jhodapp> ah right
<jhodapp> thanks
<Mirv> dobey: jhodapp: that log is from the doko's upload
<Mirv> dobey: I can retry them, ok
<dobey> Mirv: yes, but that was before the dbus-cpp upload that was made
<Mirv> right. the rebuilds are now going at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/4.5.0+16.10.20160720-0ubuntu2
<jhodapp> great
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1800 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Currently building (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, yakkety/mir). Failed to build (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (yakkety/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Currently building (xenial/mir, yakkety/mir). Failed to build (vivid/mir, yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1800 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Uploading build (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1800 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Currently building (vivid/mir, yakkety/mir). Failed to build (xenial/mir, yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
<kdub> trainguards, could someone re-kick this build? seems its an internal compiler error that is transient (previous builds succeeded on this arch) https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-036/+build/10617267
<robru> kdub: done
<kdub> thank you robru
<robru> kdub: you're welcome
<Mirv> hi robru o/
<robru> Mirv: Hola
<Mirv> kenvandine: could you consider reviewing and fast-track publishing (should not need QA as such but sanity upgrade testing) https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1801 ? it's the reason for vivid/xenial ubuntuone-credentials autopkgtest failures like seen at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/070 and other silos
<Mirv> QA is not right now QAing any u-s-s silo, so rebuilding koza's 046 and dbarth/mardy's 049 should be ok after that
<Mirv> kenvandine: the only caveat is that I'm not 100% certain it fixes the issue, but seems logical that the | gnome-settings-daemon is never evaluated in the new situation
<kenvandine> i don't think that'll fix it
<kenvandine> Mirv we have silo 27 that has been ready for QA for days... but held up by autopkgtests
<Mirv> kenvandine: oh, ok, well updates in the bug welcome then. my guess was that it was caused by repowerd making the powerd package "available" for all architectures unlike before.
<kenvandine> Mirv, it should be considering gnome-settings-daemon though
<dobey> something is causing it to not be installable in those cases
<Mirv> kenvandine: if those 27's vivid/xenial tests are stuck, the archive admins can retry even test in progress tests. should you get vivid & xenial as valid candidates, QA will get it to their queue on request.
<kenvandine> Mirv, i tested with chdist for ppc64el and it did consider gnome-settings-daemon
<dobey> right
<Mirv> kenvandine: hmm.. ok then, unless of course the autopkgtest setup is different (doesn't use apt similarly)
<dobey> Mirv: that MP doesn't change the dependency issue
<kenvandine> maybe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Currently building (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, yakkety/mir). Failed to build (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
<dobey> Mirv: because repowerd isn't available either
<dobey> the problem is that in the autopkgtest, for some reason, neither powerd nor gnome-settings-daemon are installable
<Mirv> dobey: the thing is that the "powerd" is now available on "all" architectures, so the guess was that the autopkgtest resolver now considers using powerd more than it did before, and only fails when it installs that transitional package's dependency which isn't available on those archs (and never was)
<Mirv> I have no further guesses about the problem though then. I do know autopkgtest resolving is a bit differnt from just apt install.
<kenvandine> Mirv, is it?  friday with chdist it resolved it with gnome-settings-daemon
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> why doesn't it use apt?
<Mirv> kenvandine: I mean powerd is _all architecture transitional package
<kenvandine> yeah
<dobey> it does use apt
<kenvandine> but trying to install with chdist it chose gnome-settings-daemon
<kenvandine> not powerd
<Mirv> kenvandine: we'd need pitti for it, but at least it seems to have a self generated meta package with dependencies it tries to install, so it's at least more complex than normal apt install
<dobey> try adding a build-depends of "powerd (>= 0.15) | gnome-settings-daemon," and see what happens when you try to build it on that arch
<Mirv> I don't really understand the inside workings of autopkgtests so it's all just guessing
<kenvandine> Mirv, understood...
<kenvandine> this has us all puzzled
<kenvandine> i have to step out for a bit now though
<dobey> Mirv: it's just a generated metapackage which has the dependencies from debian/tests/control listed
<Mirv> I have to go to sleep at some point and take care of other duties :) good luck..
<Mirv> anyway QA seemed reluctant on taking new silos into queue when that problem exists (I guess mostly because they already ignore yakkety tests, they'd want to draw the line somewhere and not ignore particular vivid/xenial tests)
<dobey> i don't think this is necessarily doing that though
<dobey> Mirv: changing the depends to a recommends for powerd|gnome-settings-daemon would be better i think
<dobey> really that dependency should be something else entirely, i think, but to solve this specific problem, a recommends seems the best immediate route
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Currently building (vivid/mir). Failed to build (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Failed to build (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1741 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 yakkety/unity-scope-click: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity-scope-click/ual-apps. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 QA Signoff: Approved
<mterry> woot
<mterry> davmor2: thanks for testing silo 1!
 * mterry goes to publish
<tedg> mterry: Force merge? :-)
<mterry> tedg: we probably will have to -- I'm not on top of how close we are to solving the -proposed mess
<tedg> mterry: I don't think the answer is close, and I'd like to get the UAL ABI break moving.
<dobey> err
<dobey> where did all the devirt builders go
<dobey> tedg: i think we can land a bunch of the UAL stuff without breaking ABI
<mterry> tedg: I haven't done a force-merge before.  How does that happen?
<tedg> mterry: A trainguard just needs to finalize, so then it doesn't wait on it going through proposed.
<dobey> mterry: after you publish, once stuff is in proposed (and in overlay), manually run finalize
<tedg> mterry: But it needs to be after it publishes.
<dobey> we probably need to do a bunch of that really, because there's like no silos at all right now
<robru> tedg: mterry: core devs can do everything trainguards can do. Just click Finalize after the status becomes "proposed pocket"
<mterry> core-dev is the best
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Publishing
<tedg> Heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). REJECTED queue (vivid/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, yakkety/content
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1792 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Proposed pocket (yakkety/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, yakkety/platform-api, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity-notifications, yakkety/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Merging to trunk
<boiko> trainguards: just to confirm: source package landings are still not dual/triple landings, right?
<robru> boiko: no, manual sources have been supported in dual/trio tickets for some time now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch). Uploading build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
<boiko> robru: oh, cool, that's great to hear :)
<robru> boiko: yeah cuts down on the demand for PPAs a bit
<boiko> robru: do I still have to ask you guys to copy the package from somewhere to the silo?
<robru> boiko: yeah
<boiko> robru: so, could you please copy the package from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~boiko/+archive/ubuntu/tpqt to silo 16?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Preparing packages
<robru> boiko: ok one sec
<boiko> robru: no hurry
<robru> boiko: I only see xenial there. you want all three?
<robru> copied that one anyway
<dobey> trainguards: hi, can someone hit retry on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-072/+build/10618015 please?
<robru> dobey: done
<dobey> robru: thanks
<robru> dobey: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/mir, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Proposed pocket (yakkety/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, yakkety/platform-api, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity-notifications). Release pocket (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtmir, vivi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). REJECTED queue (vivid/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, yakkety/content-hub, yakk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch)
<dobey> well at least lp publishing seems to have sped up a tiny bit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1792 Preparing packages
<dobey> or so he thought
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Diff missing (xenial/telepathy-qt5). Ready to build (vivid/telepathy-qt5, yakkety/telepathy-qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/ind
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796 QA Signoff: Ready
<ToyKeeper> ChrisTownsend: I got your ticket in the queue, but it's still waiting on someone with a tablet to do the actual testing.
<ChrisTownsend> ToyKeeper: Ok, thank you very much!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Build for superseded Source (vivid/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1792 Dependency wait (vivid/qtubuntu-media, xenial/qtubuntu-media, yakkety/qtubuntu-media). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/media-hub). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub)
<boiko> robru: ah, let me add vivid and yakketi too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1792 Preparing packages
<robru> boiko: those versions aren't valid, you can't have vivid higher than xenial.
<boiko> robru: I was planning on having all of them at 0ubuntu4, but then it only let me upload once
<robru> boiko: yes, you can't reuse the numbers either.
<boiko> that's not smart, it's different series :/
<robru> boiko: no it's necessary, you can't have two packages with different contents that have the same number. and yes, changing the series changes the contents.
<robru> boiko: I recommend -0ubuntu6 for yakkety and then -0ubuntu6~xenial and -0ubuntu6~vivid
<robru> boiko: I'd say it's a bug that it even let you upload a higher number for vivid than what you had for xenial, that makes upgrading from vivid to xenial difficult/impossible
<boiko> robru: ok, let me change the versions then
<boiko> robru: ok, source packages are there already
<robru> boiko: ok, copied
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1792 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/media-hub). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, vivid/qtubuntu-media, xenial/media-hub, xenial/qtubuntu-media, yakkety/qtubuntu-media)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Currently building (xenial/telepathy-qt5). Dependency wait (yakkety/telepathy-qt5). Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Dependency wait (yakkety/telepathy-qt5). Diff missing (xenial/telepathy-qt5). Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Failed to build (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine-sc
<Saviq> trainguards, moin, any idea what this bug is about https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 ?
<Saviq> s/bug/status/
<Mirv> Saviq: err hmm, the silo landed yesterday
<Mirv> Saviq: so the PPA is now empty. I've no idea what happened to the ticket.
<Mirv> Saviq: it's even merged to trunks, after which the ticket noticed "hey there's new commits in the trunk"
<Mirv> but yes the status was correct in that everything got landed
<Mirv> let's see what happens with Finalize...
<Saviq> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Merging to trunk
<Saviq> dobey, sorry, I pung you before and wrote on the MP that it resulted in a criss-cross conflict because you had merged trunk before merging the prerequisite branch - I had to pull it off the silo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Build for superseded Source (vivid/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Failed to build (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/si
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1804 No silos available! Please ask your friendly neighborhood trainguard to free some
<Mirv> Saviq: nope, it just won't "Land". let's leave it (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771) to robru I guess.
<Saviq> Mirv, ack
<robru> Mirv: Saviq: finalize is quite slow as it tries to clean up dangling tags. Looking at the previous finalize attempt it timed out. Might work this time, if not I can fiddle with the timeout
<Saviq> ¿?
<Saviq> robru doesn't sleep
<robru> Saviq: Lol just shut off the ps4 saw some pings on the way to bed
<Saviq> Mirv, how's Qt migration doing?
<Mirv> robru: it did not, back to the earlier state. and you seemed to have a better day cycle at some point, I think you may have regressed a bit.
<Mirv> bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/robru
<Mirv> Saviq: well I'm getting much needed help from Lane_y and s_langasek now, but the point were it might have been still easy was two weeks ago
<robru> Mirv: that's just a race condition, look, the finalize script is still running. It didn't fail yet
<Mirv> Saviq: it still seems within grasp every day.. before something breaks or something new is uploaded to archives or such
<Mirv> Saviq: I guess now it would be a good time to hold off eg publishing these unity8 landings to yakkety for a few days
<Mirv> robru: oh, right, it's still running
<robru> Mirv: excellent timing, you started it just minutes after the timeout killer runs. This means it gets a full 2 hours before getting killed, I have faith that'll work
<Mirv> Saviq: it's also a bit of a hack that keeps within grasp, there is for example a hidden magic wand I need to wave for certain powerpc builds for example (because of GCC6), and I know things would break if now recompiled against the new glibc 2.24 that just got into yakkety
<Mirv> robru: nice!
<Mirv> Saviq: so there's hope, until there's no hope :=)
<Mirv> I've hold off my qtbase and qtdeclarative uploads for 1-2 weeks since those would launch thousands of autopkgtests, meaning many rebuilds among else, that might open some can of GCC6 or glibc 2.24 worms we're now not seeing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1804 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1804 No silos available! Please ask your friendly neighborhood trainguard to free some
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Merging to trunk
<Laney> Mirv: can you get people to stop uploading?
<Laney> now unity8 has gone red again
<davmor2> Laney: phone release can't stop uploading
<davmor2> Laney: that's the problem
<Laney> Sure they can
<Laney> see that button that says publish
<Laney> don't click it
<Mirv> Laney: I was just going to suggest to sil2100 to not publish to yakkety, although the problem is many landers can also publish themselves so it's not necessarily just the trainguards
<Laney> Just wait a few hours
<Mirv> Laney: we're finalizing OTA-13 at the moment so we need to publish to vivid/xenial
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: yakkety s390x/upstart issue, Qt transition, GCC6 transition, glibc 2.24 transition. DO NOT CLICK PUBLISH AT THE MOMENT.
<Mirv> I hope that helps
<davmor2> Laney: you'll probably have till end of day now
<Mirv> morphis: you have a silo now for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1804
<Mirv> Laney: the autopkgtest reruns have been going on for 2h since Steve started them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1804 Preparing packages
<Mirv> so should be hopefully ready soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1804 yakkety/platform-api: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~vicamo/platform-api/remove-system-lib-prefix-from-lib-path-2. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
<Mirv> hmm, amd64 seems to have passed already, i386 and armhf still running
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1804 Preparing packages
<morphis> Mirv: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1800 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1804 Diff missing (xenial/android-headers, yakkety/android-headers). Successfully built (xenial/platform-api, yakkety/platform-api)
<rvr> mardy: ping
<mardy> rvr: pong
<rvr> mardy: https://trello.com/c/ULaYSJC1/3509-1562-ubuntu-landing-049-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-account-plugins-dbarth-mardy
<dbarth> ouch
<dbarth> rvr: but that feels more like a location service or something related at first sight
<mardy> rvr: you wrote "location prompt", or did you mean online accounts?
<dbarth> rvr: is the reboot instantaneous? ie, any chance to get a log or some traces of what happens on the system at this point?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
<rvr> dbarth: Yes, I also thought about the location prompt
<rvr> dbarth: I remember we had issues with that in the past
<rvr> However, I could only reproduce with that scope, not with NearBy
<rvr> dbarth: I don't know how to get traces or log, it reboots :-/
<mardy> rvr: does it reboot if you say "no"?
<rvr> mardy: Haven't tried
<mardy> rvr: if it crashes in that case as well, just verify that the weibo account can be created from the System Settigns; the silo is not touching any parts that could cause a reboot, so it's a separate bug
<mardy> rvr: one more thing you could try, is if you can reproduce the reboot without the silo
<Saviq> Mirv, jibel, I tried to repro bug #1604421, does it only occur when the phone is wiped/bootstrapped? can we have images for frieza (krillin is my dogfooding phone, don't wanna wipe if possible)?
<ubot5> bug 1604421 in Canonical System Image "Unity 8 fails to start on staging (xenial) on the phone" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1604421
<rvr> mardy: Does weibo scope need the changes from the silo?
<mardy> rvr: only to fix cosmetic issues; it should work even without the silo
<jibel> Saviq, not sure, I didn't try without wiping
<jibel> sil2100, ^ can we have staging images for frieza armhf?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
<Mirv> Saviq: that's something we just figured out would be worth testing, to flash without wipe/bootstrap. however, I don't want to do that since there's potential I'd lose my functional xenial krillin which might be the only one in the world now that image #40 is gone..
<Mirv> Saviq: but now that sil2100 is here I'd ask him to try out, and I've also my working device's homedir attached in the bug report in case there'd be some magic config there involved (well, most likely not anything under phablet but who knows)
<Mirv> (or well, sil2100 might still be queueing but will be here soonish anyway)
<Saviq> Mirv, I just flashed staging on my dogfooding phone and it Just Works™ (timezone got messed up)
<Saviq> so that's why I'm asking
<Mirv> Saviq: \o/ it's a really simple thing then, it's just that I have always wiped/bootstrap flashed and I didn't get anyone else to try in recent weeks
<Mirv> Saviq: can you copy-paste the /etc/system-image/channel.ini still? if so, I can start destroying my krillin agian.
<Mirv> just to double-check the channel
<Saviq> Mirv, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23061201/
<Saviq> I checked lsb_release -c 'cause I didn't believe it came up ;P
<Saviq> and lo and behold, it said xenial :)
<Mirv> Saviq: right, looks good enough, same channel as my working http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23061203/
<Mirv> Saviq: it's not a surprise as such as dist-upgrade also works, there's just something that messes up something, I guess when wipe/bootstrapping
<Mirv> unless of course something is fixed now
<Mirv> so, I'll try upgrading this with non-wipe/bootstrap first, and then wipe/bootstrap
<Saviq> Mirv, ack, thanks
<jibel> I'll rebootstrap latest staging
<Mirv> oh right, the new QA guy recently flashed and got the black screen, so it's probably still there
<jibel> I didn't get a black screen last time I tried but blinking dots forever
<Mirv> right, the black screen was my inventioon, the wording was "not even booting". probably what I had was also the dots blinking, ie unity8 not starting
<rvr> mardy: I just reproduced the reboot without touching the scope
<rvr> mardy: So it is the old arale bug with trust prompts
<Mirv> Saviq: jibel: sil2100: confirming non-wipe/bootstrap flash to staging works, and that --wipe is enough to break everything. but the great thing is that staging should be testable by first flashing rc-proposed and then flashing staging without wipe/bootstrap, /me updates https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting
<jibel> Mirv, and I confirm that latest staging is still broken
<jibel> Mirv, can you make a archive of all the writable bits and I'll diff with xenial
<Mirv> the fact that --wipe breaks it is at least new information
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
<jibel> Mirv, nvm, I'll do it
<jibel> after reporting this usability bug in firefox
<Mirv> jibel: ok, if you need anything just tells me. I should have a functional xenial soon after bootstrapping to vivid and then upgrading again, which would be pretty good point to diff to broken.
<jibel> Mirv, thanks, I'll try what you did
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
<rvr> mardy: dbarth: Silo 49 approved
<mardy> rvr: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562 QA Signoff: Approved
<Mirv> mardy: rvr: publishing to vivid/xenial while pending yakkety due to hopes of not disrupting transition possibilities.. meaning, I'll keep an eye on when to publish the yakkety part
<jibel> Mirv, you upgrade with u-d-f without wipe or system-image-cli?
<Mirv> jibel: u-d-f
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
<sil2100> jibel, Mirv: so my theory from the bug was correct-ish?
<Mirv> and now back to working staging!
<jibel> sil2100, yes, something must be initialized on first boot that doesn't happen on a fresh xenial flash
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, something with --wipe sets wrong bits
<sil2100> uh
<Mirv> or yes, does not set the correct bits at all
<jibel> sil2100, I'm diffing (vivid + upgrade to xenial) - (xenial)
<jibel> it's a pretty slow process
<Mirv> sil2100: and don't forget, something that image #40 still did set..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562 Release pocket (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager)
<sil2100> jibel: let me prep those armhf images for frieza in a min
<sil2100> Should be real quick
<sil2100> jibel, Saviq: an armhf image should be imported soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
<Saviq> sil2100, great, thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: so FYI update from yakkety migrations side - right now we'd be all set if we just would get new a new kernel upload, but no response from kernel team so far. so I'm not publishing any yakkety silos that could interfere with the migrations, instead copying vivid + xenial and adding to my list of "pending" publishes
<sil2100> Mirv: when waiting in the queue I saw your message about not publishing, although I didn't manage to read up to why - but now it all makes sense :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1805 Successfully built
<sil2100> Yeah, let's better not make the mess any bigger
<kdub> trainguards, can I get a rekick of https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-036/+build/10621831 (flaky test)
<sil2100> Sure
<sil2100> Done
<kdub> thanks sil2100
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/maliit-framework, xenial/musescore, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: so I had this MP https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-system-settings/switch_dep_powerd_to_repowerd/+merge/302934 but the US people were uncertain it'd fix the xenial/vivid issue. I however am also not convinced it would not fix it.. if autopkgtests construct a meta package by parsing dependencies, if it now unconditionally parses powerd (because of the transitional package
<Mirv> being for _all), it might produce a different result than pure apt
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: but I won't force the landing of that MP either.. it's built in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1801
<Mirv> it was for the Friday's cow on the train track thing
<Mirv> ie vivid/xenial autopkgtest failures on at least ubuntuone-credentials reverse deps
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1792 QA Signoff: Ready
<dobey> Mirv: the fake package just puts the deps inside a metapackage, it doesn't change them itself. apt is what parses the deps
<dobey> Mirv: powerd is still not installable on ppc even if it is available, because it's just a metapackage which depends on another package that isn't available. it was clearly trying to install gnome-settings-daemon instead, and also failing, from the error message. curious though, why didn't you set lander signoff to approved to see what happens? it won't land without the MP being approved anyway
<dobey> Mirv: if you think it will fix the issue, i say you should run the autopkgtests and see what happens
<Mirv> dobey: I was wondering how the parser works, does it also keep the | operator in there for apt or does it parse it itself
<Mirv> dobey: good point, trying approve on the silo to see results :)
<Wellark> trainguards: any silos free'ing up soonish?
<Mirv> that will answer at least one question, although if you're correct like may well be, then it doesn't bring us closed to a solution
<dobey> Mirv: the "metapackage" in this case is for the contents of debian/tests/control. ie, it just lists all the binaries from the built packages, and whatever extra Depends was put in the tests control file, it's not doing anything with the Depends from the binary packages themselves
<Mirv> Wellark: as soon as you get kernel team to release a new kernel, we'll get 10 silos freed :) on a serious note, I try to help.
<dobey> Mirv: right, but at least you'll know, and you can free up the silo for now :)
<dobey> or if it does work, we can land it, and chalk it up to magic for now
<Wellark> Mirv: ok. :)
<tedg> What is the channel we should be testing silos against? I thought it was ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu, but I put that on (after a long fight) my N4 and now it won't boot.
<Wellark> what about increasing the total amount of silos?
<dobey> tedg: that's what i have on my mako
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 Merging to trunk
<tedg> I'm not against blaming my N4... but 'tis weird that is blocks at boot.
<dobey> where does it hang? and what are you testing?
<tedg> Stops at the Google logo.
<tedg> Trying to test silo 61
<dobey> oh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
<tedg> Uhg, now my m10 isn't booting. :-(
<dobey> must be a texas thing
<dobey> the wall is already going up?
<tedg> If you don't know, you're on the wrong side. ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Preparing packages
<Mirv> Wellark: you have a silo now, and it's building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 yakkety/webbrowser-app: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/relax-test-expectation-1611403
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 QA Signoff: Approved
<sil2100> ^ ignore that one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 QA Signoff: Ready
<Wellark> Mirv: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
<dobey> tedg: well my hardware all works, so i think i'm on the right side. you can have your wall around texas :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Preparing packages
<jibel> Mirv, the diff doesn't reveal any obvious cause. I'll attach it to the bug report
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 QA Signoff: Failed
<Mirv> ok
<Saviq> Mirv, jibel, ssh doesn't seem to work on xenial, btw
<jibel> Saviq, it's bug 1548826
<ubot5> bug 1548826 in Canonical System Image "[devel-proposed] sshd doesn't start when service is enabled" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1548826
<Saviq> ack
<jibel> Saviq, if you can adb you can start it manually
<Saviq> jibel, yup, did
<dobey> Saviq: oh right. sorry. i looked at the MP and saw it was still approved and didn't see such comment. forgot about that. too much stuff broken at the moment, and lost my place. :-/
<Saviq> dobey, nw, should've un-acked it
<Saviq> dobey, please merge trunk and we'll land it next time
<kenvandine> Mirv, i'm sad to say your repowerd fix didn't seem to help :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1805 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Currently building (vivid/gmenuharness, vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/gmenuharness). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-network). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/gmenuharness)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<alf_> Mirv: kenvandine: @autopkgtest blockage, have we found why gnome-settings-daemon is held back in this scenario?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Currently building (xenial/webbrowser-app). Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app)
<kenvandine> alf_, when i tried using chdist, it chose to install gnome-settings-daemon
<kenvandine> no idea why it isn't for the autopkgtest
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: The silo70 is as ready as it can get.. only the exotic arches are the same as before. Who to ping to let those packages pass?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Currently building (vivid/buteo-syncfw, xenial/buteo-syncfw). Failed to build (yakkety/buteo-syncfw)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-network). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/gmenuharness, xenial/gmenuharness, yakkety/gmenuharness)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
<Mirv> kenvandine: how do you figure, do you have a silo with it that'd show the autopkgtests failing/succeeding? my silo is green on vivid/xenial, but I figure the problem shows only if silo reverse deps include ubuntuone-credentials which u-s-s itself doesn't bring..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (xenial/webbrowser-app)
<Mirv> so trying that MP alone doesn't show it in silo autopkgtests
<Mirv> I think I can add account-plugins to the silo and then it'd test the issue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Currently building (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (xenial/pay-service, yakkety/pay-service). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/pay-service, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1801 Generating diffs
<Saviq> Mirv, jibel oh! "No GSettings schemas are installed on the system"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Failed to build (yakkety/buteo-syncfw). Successfully built (vivid/buteo-syncfw, xenial/buteo-syncfw)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1801 Preparing packages
<Saviq> $ gsettings list-schemas
<Saviq> No schemas installed
<Mirv> Saviq: that could hurt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
<Saviq> Mirv, /me says that's what's causing the all-crash
<Saviq> and could explain why it works on upgrade
<Saviq> if vivid finds schemas fine
<Saviq> and compiles them and all
<Saviq> and then on upgrade they're ready
<kenvandine> Mirv,  we had been seeing the failure in silo 27
<kenvandine> for uss
<kenvandine> Mirv, it runs the tests for  ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts which depends on uss
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 yakkety/zeitgeist: debdiff failed: see log for details
<kenvandine> Mirv, silo 12 failed autopkgtests for the same reason
<kenvandine> although now silo 12 is rebuilding again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 QA Signoff: Approved
<Saviq> davmor2, do you know why my frieza could suddenly only be available with "sudo adb"? unless the adb server gets started with sudo, I'm not getting perms (yeah mtp doesn't work either, but I've libmtp-runtime installed)
<Saviq> can you show your `dpkg -l | grep mtp` please?
<davmor2> Saviq: if you enable adb you lose mtp on frieza
<Saviq> orly?
<Saviq> but still I should be getting it as user, not only as root?
<Saviq> s/it/adb/
<davmor2> Saviq: if you disable dev mode you get mtp back
<davmor2> Saviq: if you are having to use sudo it is normally because you have upgraded and don't have the udev rules in place for frieza
<davmor2> Saviq: morphis and john-mcaleely can possibly help you out more there
<Saviq> davmor2, yeah something of the sort, just wonder where should they come from...
<Saviq> thanks
<davmor2> Saviq: on my fresh install I don't need to add sudo but I did on my upgrade from trusty and upgrade from wily
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Preparing packages
<john-mcaleely> that's an odd one
<john-mcaleely> not seen it recently to my memory
<john-mcaleely> if mtp is also broken, it smells like your laptop has opinions about usb access
<Saviq> john-mcaleely, are there udev rules that should come from some phablet-tools thing?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1801 Successfully built
<john-mcaleely> Saviq, I'm honestly not sure. At one time, I thought so, but others seem to think not these days
<Saviq> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/url-dispatcher). Needs building (yakkety/pay-service). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/pay-service, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/cont
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-network). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/gmenuharness, xenial/gmenuharness). Uploading build (yakkety/gmenuharness)
<Mirv> kenvandine: the ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts tests on silo 12 were green, only the yakkety stuff failed
<Mirv> kenvandine: here is what I saved, http://people.ubuntu.com/~timo-jyrinki/excuses/vivid-excuses.html
<Mirv> the links to successful runs still work. I just added the account-plugins to silo 12 to get the ubuntuone-credentials tests too.
<Saviq> Mirv, jibel, confirmed - `gsettings list-schemas` works fine after upgrade, broken on wipe
<kenvandine> Mirv, i hope it did fix it
<Saviq> glib-compile-schemas doesn't help
<Saviq> (and it doesn't break, either)
<jibel> it's what I just tried and indded it doesn't fix anything
<Saviq> we need someone who knows their way around gschemas
<jibel> seb128, do you have any idea what could cause the error "No GSettings schemas are installed on the system" in bug 1604421 or know someone who could help?
<ubot5> bug 1604421 in Canonical System Image "Unity 8 fails to start on staging (xenial) on the phone when --wipe is used for flashing" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1604421
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Needs building (xenial/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/pay-service, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-transfer, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-network). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/gmenuharness, xenial/gmenuharness, yakkety/gmenuharness)
<sil2100> jibel, Saviq: included a commitlog for 40-41 in case it's needed, attached to the bug
<Saviq> tx
<Saviq> wonder if the gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas update could have caused it
<Saviq> there's also a unity-schemas bump
<Saviq> added the two tasks to track
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Successfully built
<bzoltan> trainguards: I need the silo70 enter the QA queue, vivid and xenial are green except for the known ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts ppc64el which is the known ubuntu-system-settings problem
<bzoltan> sil2100: ^
<bzoltan> jibel:  do you know who I should ask now? i am pinging virtually everybody all day without much response. It is the third day that the UITK silo is not taken to the QA queue...
<sil2100> bzoltan: hey! Ok, the u-s-s problem will be dealt with pretty soon, but for the QA queue you'll have to poke QA - but anyway, let me take a quick look at the silo in overall
<jibel> bzoltan, I forced it so we don't waste more time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 QA Signoff: Ready
<bzoltan> sil2100: I am asking the QA for letting this silo into the queue for days. I am aware of the u-s-s problem, but i do not get how much holding back the UITK helps to solve that problem :)
<jibel> sil2100, it's the same failure than other packages
<bzoltan> jibel: thank you
<jibel> Saviq, I reinstalled the schemas, triggered the trigger manually, it runs fine but still not booting. I'll try to downgrade the schemas
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: is it still unsafe to publish? If necessary I can push some code so only trainguard can publish
<robru> Mirv: I disabled that tag cleaning thing so finalizing should now complete in finite time.
<Mirv> robru: sil2100: I think it'd be appreciated to block publishing until tomorrow by other than trainguards. I hear the kernel bits are on their way so it would be best to kept yakkety untouched.
<Mirv> of course trainguards shouldn't publish either mostly :) unless 100% sure it's not part of the migration set.
<robru> Mirv: ok, end-user publish ability will disappear in 5 minutes.
<Mirv> nice, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 Preparing packages
<Mirv> kenvandine: dobey: sil2100: confirming that https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-system-settings/switch_dep_powerd_to_repowerd/+merge/302934 _is_ the fix to the issue, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1801/landing-012-vivid/excuses.html
<Mirv> however we can't publish it today because u-s-s could stall the migration efforts
<Mirv> kenvandine: dobey: sil2100: so yes the thing that parses the dependencies for autopkgtests does somehow evaluate the package1 | package2 earlier and doesn't give the evaluation to apt later on, I guess
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> Let's wait till tomorrow
<Mirv> copied the excuses pages to http://people.ubuntu.com/~timo-jyrinki/excuses/ in case the 012 results would disappear from sight
<Mirv> yep
<Mirv> Laney: ok train is now on hold on the infrastructure side, let's hope the more western timezones could get the kernel in and finish migration today
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: yakkety s390x/upstart issue, Qt transition, GCC6 transition, glibc 2.24 transition. Train publishing on hold until tomorrow to give the migration a chance! Pending on a kernel upload.
<dobey> Mirv: i'm very surprised that would actually fix it. but meh
<dobey> Mirv: i saw infinity did an upload of i think an nvidia package that was holding things up, which might let it through
<seb128> jibel, the no settings, check what's the value of XDG_DATA_DIRS
<seb128> jibel, it might not include /usr/share/
<seb128> jibel, otherwise strace to see what dirs it tries to use
<seb128> jibel, Saviq, that bug is for sure not a glib one, removed that line
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 Failed to build
<seb128> I can help debugging if somebody has the issue/can do steps
<Saviq> seb128, ack, reflashing to reproduce now, will let you know
<seb128> k
<seb128> Saviq, check the env from the process and the value of XDG_DATA_DIRS
<Saviq> ack
<seb128> that's one gotcha I helped an user debugging recently
<seb128> the other one is /usr/local hijacking /usr
<seb128> but usually that leads to missing keys because in that case you have some schemas
<seb128> just older versions masking yours
<Saviq> it would be weird if that was the case, as {apt,image}-upgrading from vivid makes it work fine, it only fails on bootstrap or wipe
<Saviq> seb128, hah, indeed XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share/ubuntu-touch:/usr/share/ubuntu-touch::/custom/usr/share/
<Saviq> jibel, ↑
<seb128> Saviq, there you go, it's missing /usr/share/
<Saviq> whatever's adding the values to .profile is doing it wrong
<seb128> looks like it
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> I wonder which of the packages that changed between 40-41 actually does that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 Preparing packages
<Saviq> ogra_, you've been involved in that way back when, any idea what mangles ~/.profile on touch?
<sil2100> I also wonder, since it might have been something changing in xenial ubuntu that broke the behavior, since otherwise we would have seen something similar in vivid
<sil2100> hmmm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alextu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1798 QA Signoff: Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
<sil2100> I thought maybe something in livecd-rootfs changed, e.g. in the way the images are built, but no
<sil2100> Saviq, seb128: anyway guys, nice catch! Now to just find out what caused this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
<kdub> trainguards, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 has automated test failures (testbed out of date)...  last time that happened, we just +1ed the silo to the QA trello board, is that the same course of action here?
<robru> kdub: for yakkety sure but you also have vivid and xenial failures that need to be addressed
<robru> kdub: it's complaining about old binaries so I'll try deleting those and then see what happens
<kdub> thanks robru, is the old binaries message in the excuses file?
<pmcgowan> Saviq, ubuntu-touch-session
<robru> kdub: yes. if you look at the excuses you've got "not considered" across the board which is a failure. it's not an autopkgtest failure but it's a britney failure
<kdub> robru, ah, yes, now I see
<pmcgowan> pmcgowan, I suspect something changed what DESKTOP_SESSION is
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/pay-service, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine-scope, xenial/pay-service, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmi
<robru> kdub: ok, usually "old binaries" happens when you rename a package mid-ticket so an old source produced binaries that aren't produced anymore. I've deleted all your superceded packages so the next britney run should make some progress
<kdub> alright, thank you robru
<robru> kdub: you're welcome. check back at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1654/landing-036-vivid/excuses.html in about 45 minutes and then if it says valid we can force it into QA, otherwise we can address whatever issue pops up next
<kdub> sounds good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Successfully built
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hm, I supose that wouldn't be enough, when you look at the ubuntu-touch-session code it's never 'overwriting' the XDG_DATA_DIRS variable, even when appending $DESKTOP_SESSION
<sil2100> pmcgowan: so it should still have the original /usr/share at the end
<sil2100> In theory
<pmcgowan> sil2100, seems so
<pmcgowan> sil2100, it also runs all the scripts in /etc/profile.d
<pmcgowan> wonder if something got stuck in there
<sil2100> pmcgowan: to me it looks like something resets XDG_DATA_DIRS somewhere
<pmcgowan> sil2100, do you have a device in this state?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: like, if you look at the broken XDG_DATA_DIRS, you can see the two ::, showing obviously that there was some something_before:$XDG_DATA_DIRS:something_later, but it got cleaned out
<sil2100> pmcgowan: not yet, wanted to flash it but I'm not sure I'll be able to do that today still
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Successfully built
<sil2100> But the profile.d idea is a valid lead I guess
<pmcgowan> I would like to see what is in there
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I see my old fix there for customized notification sounds
<sil2100> pmcgowan: would try to remove that script first as an experiment ;)
<sil2100> So /etc/profile.d/add_custom_to_xdg_data.sh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Generating diffs
<ogra_> seb128, Saviq, whatever it is it doesnt "mangle" it puts a proper snippet into /etc/profile.d/.... iirc the only thing touching XDG_DATA_DIR is the bit from the custom tarball management ...
<ogra_> Saviq, that was a patch from cwayne to ubuntu-touch-session IIRC
<ogra_> uuuh
 * ogra_ just checked his ~/.profile ...  thats gross 
<ogra_> definitely horridly wrong
<ogra_> (and nothing that happened when the phonedations team existsed, nobody would touch ~/.profile )
<ogra_> seb128, Saviq i dont see anything in livecd-rootfs either, must be something that happens on first boot or so
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah it does seem like a first boot thing indeed as it works if you upgrade from vivid to xenial, only wipe or bootstrap breaks it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Successfully built
<pmcgowan> my flash from a few weeks ago has /custom/xdg/data:/usr/share/ubuntu-touch:/usr/local/share:/usr/share
<ogra_> uh, oh
<ogra_> Saviq, take a look at /usr/bin/ubuntu-touch-session
<ogra_> i guess thats it
<ogra_> i suspect from a time where autopilot ran directly through adb
<Saviq> ogra_, indeed
<ogra_> kill it with fire !!!!
<ogra_> (though you probably want some clleanup code too that removes the lines from ~/.profile)
<ogra_> that must be really ancient
<pmcgowan> any idea why it just started breaking?
<ogra_> nope
<pmcgowan> something else setting it first?
<Saviq> something must've started supplying a XDG_* so the script actually doesn't do it
<Saviq> yeah
<pmcgowan> the script doesnt run the sme
<pmcgowan> Saviq, even your updated thing is different from my flash from 2 weeks ago
<Saviq> yeah it seems too random
<ogra_> Saviq, well, the session code actually greps in ~/.profile
<ogra_> so it doesnt care for your env at all
<pmcgowan> I see
<ogra_> but ...
<ogra_> the profile.d ssnippets are executed *after* ~/.profile is processed
<ogra_> well ... at the end
<pmcgowan> that just ads the custom path
<ogra_> so if someting in /etc/profile.d/ changed it will override
<ogra_> the cuustom path is added from the session script too
<ogra_> # if /custom/xdg/config exists, add it to xdg_config_dirs. this is so upstart can get job definitions from /custom
<ogra_> if [ -d /custom/xdg/config ]; then
<ogra_>         export XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/custom/xdg/config:$XDG_CONFIG_DIRS
<ogra_> fi
<ogra_> that runs first
<ogra_> then the adding to ~/.profile happens
<ogra_> then /etc/profile.d gets processed
<ogra_> i suspect the ubuntu-touch-session didnt change recently ... so i would suspect some profile.d script overrides
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ cat /etc/profile.d/add_custom_to_xdg_data.sh
<ogra_> # For bug LP: #1413818, we need to unclude /custom/usr/share for customized
<ogra_> # notification sounds to work
<ogra_> export XDG_DATA_DIRS=$XDG_DATA_DIRS:"/custom/usr/share/"
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413818 in ubuntu-touch-session (Ubuntu RTM) "Notification sounds aren't being played back on E4.5 (ubuntu-push restricts directories and block custom sounds)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413818
<ogra_> thats definitely wrong quoting
<ogra_> and tthe order also differs ... the script prepends /custom ... the snippet then appends
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Job cancelled by dobey!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
<ogra_> your issue definitely lies somewhere between the snippets in /etc/profile.d and /usr/bin/ubuntu-touch-session
<ogra_> (and the adding to ~/--profile needs to go )
<ogra_> *~/.profile
<pmcgowan> sil2100, it could be nothing be I see libertine added a dep on xdg-data-dirs package which seems to set up some config as well
<pmcgowan> er xdg-user-dirs
<pmcgowan> naw that was much later
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Successfully built
<koza> trainguards, hey. https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 can be finalized but it is not considered on yakkety. can I safely click finalize or I need core dev to do it for me due to that yakkety thing?
<robru> koza: finalize? it's not even published
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
<koza> robru s/finalize/publish/
<robru> koza: yes user-publishing has been temporarily disabled because of the yakkety issues. please consult with slangasek to see if publishing this will cause problems
<koza> robru, cool thanks
<koza> slangasek, hey ^^^^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowski, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1785 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell)
<slangasek> koza, robru: ubuntu-system-settings is part of the current library transition, and should not be landed to yakkety right now on top of what's currently in -proposed
<robru> slangasek: any way to unstick koza? maybe copy vivid/xenial then force finalize, just skip the yakkety bit entirely?
<slangasek> robru: that sounds like the right process, but I'd rather not wind up colliding with the list you mentioned Mirv was making of silos to be published when the transition finishes.  Can this wait for daylight in Mirv landia?
<robru> slangasek: that's a good 8 hours away
<robru> koza: can you wait? ^
<koza> robru, yes however it has to be a part of ota-13
<robru> I'm not up to speed on the ota13 schedule
<koza> robru, 8h [basically a day or even two] is ok to wait
<robru> koza: ok, yeah we should pass it to Mirv then, he's handling the transition
<koza> robru, cool should I talk to him
<robru> koza: yeah shoot him an email I guess, he can publish once it's safe to do so
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono)
<koza> robru, will do, thanks for help
<robru> koza: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowski, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1785 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> robru, I need a source package copy of oxide-qt (both vivid and xenial) from https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/oxide/+packages to silo 34, could you do that for me?
<robru> oSoMoN: on it
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1809 No silos available! Please ask your friendly neighborhood trainguard to free some
<robru> Ugh
<tedg> Don't need that right away.
<tedg> robru: ^
<robru> Ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Failed to build (yakkety/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp). Uploading build (xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Failed to build (vivid/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/thumbnailer, yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/thumbnailer)
<slangasek> mzanetti: hi, so did you mean to add a link to the mir trello board onto the Ubuntu Tech Board meeting?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/port-eduroamtest-qml
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1706 Currently building (xenial/oxide-qt). Failed to build (vivid/oxide-qt). Ready to build (yakkety/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/pay-service, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Preparing packages
<Mirv> mornings, any news of the transition / kernel landing?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Currently building (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/gmenuharness, xenial/gmenuharness, yakkety/gmenuharness)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/gmenuharness, xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, yakkety/gmenuharness)
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: yakkety s390x/upstart issue, Qt transition, GCC6 transition, glibc 2.24 transition. Train publishing on hold until later today to give the migration a chance! Trainguards can do partial publish - to vivid and xenial.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<morphis> Saviq: there was a udev rule which needs to be in place to allow non root users to connect via adb
<morphis> looks like nobody cared landing that one
<Saviq> jibel, davmor2, filed some new xenial bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/xenial (reboot, browser and timezone)
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks a lot! are you using Qt 5.6 already there?
<Saviq> Mirv, no, 5.5.1 still
<Saviq> basically, whatever's in the overlay
<Mirv> Saviq: ok. feel free to upgrade, 5.6 is the eventual target anyway. it brings a couple of new bugs with it, most serious of which is probably the flaky telephony-service functionality.
<Saviq> ack
<Mirv> not sure if it's the same QDBus problems mar_dy bumped into
<Saviq> wonder if that browser bug would go away, will check
<Mirv> QDBus was revamped in Qt 5.6, which was one of the things we keenly waited.. but it may bring some problems too
<Mirv> oh, oh! I must get this in https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/167480/
<Mirv> or was that what was deemed as not working, hmm
<Mirv> mardy: did ^ start to work for you?
<Mirv> with patch set 5
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-034/+build/10624294 be retried, please?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks!
<mardy> Mirv: that patch works for me
<mardy> Mirv: I'll ping Tiago
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
<Mirv> mardy: ok, great! it'd good to get it in. I'll include it in my builds and can also +1 the MP once I can test it myself (but it will need "+2" from some committer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper, yakkety/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2
<Mirv> sil2100: infinity disappeared cursing all upstreams 2 hours ago, I'm not sure what that means to the ETA of new kernel upload. but the current plan is to remove 4.6 from proposed and upload a rebuild of 4.4 .. if it would just build in yakkety
<Mirv> (CC=gcc5 was not enough to get kernel build was the problem, thanks to some scripting somewhere)
<Mirv> sil2100: meanwhile, I've published u-s-s to vivid and xenial, and we can do the same for other OTA-13 landings. but I've kept yakkety in the silo and silo intact so far, the other option would be to simply skip yakkety and finalize silo if further uploads are needed. and I think that should probably be just done for ubuntu-system-settings since so many landings seem to try to get it in, including my
<Mirv> yesterday's fix.
<Mirv> I could for example land my u-s-s now, to vivid and xenial only, and then proceed to get Ken's silo rebuilt before he wakes up still, ready to possibly to land then to all three
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess finalizing could be done, but we'd need to have a list where such manually-finalized not-released-for-yakkety landings are listed, something any trainguard can edit
<sil2100> Maybe some etherpad?
<sil2100> Otherwise there might be too much confusion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-network). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/gmenuharness, xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, yakkety/gmenuharness)
<Mirv> sil2100: right, I can copy-paste my current list somewhere. etherpad is nice but I hate the amount of 2nd factor authing it wants, as if it would be the most confidential of all services ;)
<sil2100> ;p
<Mirv> sil2100: ok starting notes at http://pad.ubuntu.com/yakkety-pending-landings <- robru, other trainguards
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: yakkety s390x/upstart issue, Qt transition, GCC6 transition, glibc 2.24 transition. Train publishing on hold until later today to give the migration a chance! Trainguards can do partial publish - to vivid and xenial. Tr
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: yakkety whole world transitioning. Train publishing on hold until later today to give the migration a chance! Trainguards can do partial publish - to vivid and xenial. Tr
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: yakkety whole world transitioning. Train publishing on hold until later today to give the migration a chance! Trainguards can do partial publish - to vivid and xenial. Tracking of partial publishings http://pad.ubuntu.c
<Mirv> doh
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: yakkety whole world transitioning. Train publishing on hold until later today to give the migration a chance! Trainguards can do partial publish to vivid and xenial, tracking http://pad.ubuntu.com/yakkety-pending-landin
<Mirv> now
<Mirv> still 2 chars too much :)
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems -> JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: yakkety whole world transitioning. Train publishing on hold until later today! Trainguards can do partial publish to vivid and xenial, tracking http://pad.ubuntu.com/yakkety-pending-landings
<Mirv> phew
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1801 Preparing packages
<jgdx> Mirv, well written topic!
<popey> :)
<jgdx> jibel, is this automated test run a failure or is this a pass? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526
<jgdx> i have lost all sense of pass and failure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager)
<Mirv> jgdx: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1526/landing-027-vivid/excuses.html and https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1526/landing-027-xenial/excuses.html are green + Valid Candidates (although xenial one still running), so it's a pass in practice and QA would get it into their queu. except that you need ar ebuild and soon you'll need another rebuild when
<Mirv> I land silo 12 to vivid/xenial.
<jgdx> Mirv, why do I need a rebuild? I can't find the changelog to explain that
<Mirv> and then you get to race with Ken's landing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper, yakkety/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2
<Mirv> jgdx: "Needs rebuild due to new commits", there was ubuntu-system-settings release earlier today
<jgdx> Mirv, by who??
<Mirv> jgdx: by koza, approved for landing yesterday by davmor2 https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748
 * jgdx cries
<Mirv> jgdx: I'm sure QA will accept your silo into their queue later today, you just need to convince kenvandine to not want to land his autopkgtest fixes ticket https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 before yours
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
<jgdx> Mirv, pretty sure he prereqs on silo 27 ;)
<jgdx> no he doesn't, hm, okay. I'll prepare some beer and chocolate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Dependency wait (yakkety/location-service). Release pocket (vivid/location-service, xenial/location-service)
<Mirv> dbus-cpp is not part of the transition, publishing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Proposed pocket (yakkety/dbus-cpp). Release pocket (vivid/dbus-cpp, xenial/dbus-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jin_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1810 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alextu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1798 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (xenial/keeper, yakkety/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1801 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (xenial/keeper, yakkety/keeper). Needs building (vivid/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/sig
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/port-eduroamtest-qml
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1801 Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<kdub> not quite sure what https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1654/landing-036-xenial/excuses.html is telling me... the gtk tests seem to still be running ,but aren't listed on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1801 Merging to trunk
<Mirv> jgdx: you fired your build too early, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1801 hadn't merged yet to trunk, now it is
<Mirv> so two u-s-s landings today to vivid/xenial only now, and trunk updated
<jgdx> Mirv, okay
<Mirv> kdub: there is some time between disappearing from running.shtml and updating of that excuses page, but I'd maybe ping pitti on #ubuntu-devel if it's true that those have been "running" for 12h+ (based on when others started)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Failed to build (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/si
<kdub> Mirv, yeah, they have been running for that long, will go talk to him then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper, yakkety/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2
<oSoMoN> trainguards: is there a way to have bileto use the entire commit message of my MR as changelog entry, instead of using only the first line?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Preparing packages
<sil2100> oSoMoN: would have to check the code, but I guess the checkbox option I added in the old jenkins times was not moved to the new framework, so I doubt it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1789 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1789 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ok, so as an alternative can I add a changelog entry myself to the branch? it’s for a SRU so it targets only one series
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/port-eduroamtest-qml
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1706 Diff missing (vivid/oxide-qt, xenial/oxide-qt). Ready to build (yakkety/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1737 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
<kdub> trainguards, I've kicked the autopackage tests on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 to get xenial and vivid to pass, and yakkety has that 'testbed out of date messages'. Can it be forwarded to the QA queue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1789 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Failed to build (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/si
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys, I'm having trouble with a yakkety silo build
<pete-woods> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-039/+packages
<pete-woods> the s390x build seems to fail on a dependency for liburl-disaptcher-dev
<pete-woods> any ideas why this might be?
<pete-woods> it always used to build on y
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1778 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Publish failed: Unexpected upload at destination
<jibel> pete-woods, according to rmadison url-dispatcher is not available on yakkety/s390x but LP seems to disagree
<tedg> pete-woods: We had to remove it
<pete-woods> jibel: thanks for checking
<pete-woods> ah, that would explain it
<tedg> pete-woods: The problem is that it depends on libual which dependes on libupstart
<pete-woods> ah
<pete-woods> fair enough
<pete-woods> it's one of those sorts of issues then
<tedg> pete-woods: You'll need to get an archive admin to delete the binary of the package you're trying to land
<pete-woods> fun times
<pete-woods> I guess I'll also have to exlude s390x from the build, too
<tedg> When we add systemd support to libual I think I'll try to make the libupstart dependency optional.
<pete-woods> sounds like a nice idea
<tedg> pete-woods: You don't need to, it'll just depwait and CI train knows to ignore it if there isn't a binary already
<pete-woods> ah, right
<pete-woods> so all I need to do is remove the existing binary
<tedg> Yup
<pete-woods> or, more accurately, get an archive admin to do it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
<pete-woods> okay, good to know then
<tedg> pete-woods: I just assumed you're an 31337 haXor ;-)
<pete-woods> as if
<pete-woods> I have no power
<pete-woods> can't even upload my own packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Dependency wait (yakkety/location-service). Release pocket (vivid/location-service, xenial/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 /: Failed to determine swift account. Please try regenerating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
<pete-woods> on a related note, any archive admins around here?
<Mirv> kdub: for QA queue highlight ub_untu-qa instead of trai_nguards
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards QA trouble? ping ubuntu-qa | CI problems -> JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: yakkety whole world transitioning, train publishing on hold! Trainguards can do partial publish to vivid and xenial, tracking http://pad.ubuntu.com/yakkety-pending-landings
<kdub> Mirv, alright, I [was, am] not quite sure where one team ends and another begins
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/lp1579799-oom-adjust
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Preparing packages
<pmcgowan> Saviq, sil2100 what was the issue with the XDG env var
<sil2100> pmcgowan: the bug has all the details
<pmcgowan> k
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I found the reason, I have a fix already
<Mirv> kdub: right, train_guards is the safest bet but for these QA queue overrides you need QA team
<sil2100> pmcgowan: just need to put it through a silo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 xenial/account-plugins: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/account-plugins_0.13+16.04.20160810-0ubuntu1.dsc
<pmcgowan> great
<kdub> ubuntu-qa, my silo here https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 has passing vivid and xenial autopackage, and the yakkety fails with 'testbed out of date' messages. last time that happened, we had to override the yakkety failure to add to the trello board. is that what we should do this time as well?
<jibel> pmcgowan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1604421/comments/18
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1604421 in ubuntu-touch-session (Ubuntu) "Unity 8 fails to start on staging (xenial) on the phone when --wipe is used for flashing" [Critical,In progress]
<jibel> kdub, forced to ready for qa
<sil2100> pmcgowan, jibel: the current fix I propose is a slight modification of the add_custom_to_xdg_data.sh hook, will silo it up in a moment
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
<sil2100> Just confirming if all works as expected
<kdub> thanks jibel!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugin, xenial/maliit-framework, xenial/musescore, xe
<pmcgowan> sil2100, there was a systemd landing, wonder if that affected order
<pmcgowan> sil2100, we should also remove the writing to .profile in your MR
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Chroot problem (yakkety/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, yakkety/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Successfully built
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I guess we could, but it's not like it's hurting anyone, right?
<sil2100> I prefer bare minimum changes
<pmcgowan> sil2100, well its extremely bad practice that we don't ever do
<pmcgowan> to modify the user area like that
<pmcgowan> problem is everyone already has those set there
<sil2100> Yeah, this won't change much I guess
<sil2100> Anyway, right now there's a comment that it's for 'autopilot's benefit'
<sil2100> The addition to .profile
<sil2100> I'll check up with the autopilot guys if it's still the case and remove it if not
<jibel> sil2100, sounds like bad practice to force the config of the device just to support AP. Where is this? I'll try to find where this requirement comes from and drop it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper, yakkety/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2
<sil2100> jibel: sure, +1 on that, it's in ubuntu-touch-session in the ubuntu-touch-session script
<sil2100> I'm all ok for removing that, I just don't like doing things like that and breaking some existing use-cases
<jibel> sil2100, you have a link to the source on lp?
<jibel> it keeps timing out
<sil2100> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-touch-session/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu-touch-session
<jibel> thanks
<jibel> sil2100, the comment in the source is misleading, the related commit says 172.1.1 by Sergio Schvezov
<jibel> Exporting need UI variables to ~/.profile for dash to pick up.
<sil2100> jibel: if it won't break any tests or something, I can prep a quick MR and attach it to the silo
<tedg> FWIW, the U8 desktop session startup on Xenial doesn't need to write to .profile. So it seems you could steal that and things should work.
<sil2100> Yes, all works without that
<sil2100> Just want to make sure no one's relying on that from the testbed side or something, as the comment above the code was a bit misleading
<seb128> what is settings XDG_DATA_DIRS?
<sil2100> ubuntu-touch-session
<seb128> that's used on desktop?
<seb128> I though it was hacks for touch and not suitable for desktop
 * sil2100 has no knowledge of that
<sil2100> I just know that for our touch case this is what's setting the XDG_DATA_DIRS environment, and that was also what was setting the local .profile environment parts
<seb128> the .profile mangling thing might be needed on desktop/vm type of installs where the touch bits don't make sense?
<seb128> also why did the script stop working, what changed?
<sil2100> seb128: well, to get the .profile parts you'd anyway need to run ubuntu-touch-session
<sil2100> And if it's not meant for desktop, then it wouldn't set the .profile parts
<seb128> k
<sil2100> Not sure which package exactly changed the order, but from my debugging I saw that before it was first running the code from ubuntu-touch-session and then just parsing profile.d while now it's the other way around (just in u-t-s we anyway run all profile.d scripts)
<sil2100> ubuntu-touch-session scares me btw.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/pay-service, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine-scope, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1789 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1811 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Successfully built
<pmcgowan> sil2100, so if something is running the scripts in /etc/profile.d seems u-t-s should not?
<pmcgowan> wonder why it was at all
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2
<kdub> ubuntu-qa, is the generation of trello cards something that's scripted or manual? (wondering if https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 needs a poke to move along)
<davmor2> kdub: auto
<kdub> ack thanks davmor2
<davmor2> kdub: Automated signoff failed
<kdub> ah right, but thats just on yakkety with the 'testbed out of date' problem
<rvr> davmor2: But is QA ready
<kdub> right, I asked for an override. 0.23.5 mir had the similar 'testbed out of date' problem
<davmor2> should show up in a minute then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 /: Failed to parse changelog in /tmp/bileto/vcs-cache/lp:buteo-syncfw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-network). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/gmenuharness, vivid/indicator-network, xenial/gmenuharness, yakkety/gmenuharness)
<dobey> seb128: hey, can you remove the indicator-network binaries on s390x in yakkety please?
<jibel> sil2100, apparently there is no impact on AP when these variables are removed from .profile
<seb128> dobey, hey ... still those issues?!
<dobey> seb128: yeah, seems indicator-network ones didn't get removed
<sil2100> jibel: excellent, the silo is ready, tested and built
<sil2100> jibel: just need to get the MPs reviewed and it goes to the queue
<seb128> dobey, I don't have the cycles to try to understand if that's an overlook and what else to be dealt with, can you try to ping whoever did the previous round (Steve?)
<dobey> seb128: ok thanks
<jibel> sil2100, it was a very light test, and could have missed something
<seb128> dobey, np, if he doesn't reply feel free to ping me again in an hour, I can try to delete that one to unblock things
<dobey> sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1789 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Failed to build (yakkety/camera-app). Successfully built (vivid/camera-app, xenial/camera-app)
<kenvandine> Mirv, i see your silo for the repowerd depends fix i marked as landed
<kenvandine> but it's not in yakkety-proposed
<Mirv> kenvandine: yes, we don't land to yakkety-proposed right now, it's only in vivid, xenial, and bzr trunk
<kenvandine> Mirv, ok, so where is the package in the mean time?
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> that's not nice
<kenvandine> ie, how will we make sure it hits yakkety too?
<Mirv> kenvandine: we skip yakkety at the moment, although for ubuntu-system-settings only which has multiple needed landings on the fly: http://pad.ubuntu.com/yakkety-pending-landings - so the next landing silo that can be kept around for a while (not needed to be merged to trunk), will be the one that will eventually be in yakkety-proposed
<Mirv> kenvandine: since the changes are in trunk, the next yakkety landing will bring all the changes there
<kenvandine> Mirv, ok
<Mirv> you can check with inf_inity how's the transition going, but he might throw things at you
<kenvandine> Mirv, how long ago did that land?
<kenvandine> lol ;)
<kenvandine> Mirv, renatu is still seeing ubuntuone-credentials failures for xenial and vivid in silo 42
<Mirv> kenvandine: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 landed 9 hours ago, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1801 4.5h ago. to vivid, xenial and bzr trunk.
<kenvandine> but maybe the test ran before it was published
<kenvandine> i'll kick it again
<kenvandine> renatu, ^^
<Mirv> maybe
<kenvandine> renatu, i re-ran the xenial and vivid tests
 * kenvandine crosses fingers
<Mirv> looks like the broken runs refer to the old ubuntu-system-settings version indeed
<Mirv> should be 0.4+16.04.20160817-0ubuntu1 now
<Mirv> or 15.04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/pay-service, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/
<seb128> bdmurray, hey, is there a way you could get a backtrace from one of recent retraces from https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/95c7dd2fc227f940738e6299dfe0639de949c793 ? having the current line numbers/details would be useful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/gmenuharness, vivid/indicator-network, xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, yakkety/gmenuharness)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1811 QA Signoff: Ready
<alf_> davmor2: Hi! Have you started testing the repowerd silo? If not, I would like to add another fix to that silo (otherwise I will just wait for this to land and create a new request).
<davmor2> alf_: no worries I'd just flashed the device to start I'll fail this one it will add a new card when you re land
<alf_> davmor2: ack, thanks
<robru> oSoMoN: yes, you can supply your own changelog entry to suit your needs. Just set the series as UNRELEASED
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Successfully built
<alf_> robru: Hmm, I've been setting it to 'yakkety' and that seems to work too.
<robru> alf_: what? No, that shouldn't work... That would cause a new changelog entry to be added on top of your manual one. Setting to UNRELEASED allows bileto to still use the same entry, do the version mangling, but let you write the whole entry. Can you show me an example?
<alf_> robru: I will create a silo in a bit, I will ping you
<robru> alf_: ok, thanks
<alf_> robru: btw, is there a way to clean a PPA and start from scratch without abandoning the ticket/ppa?
<robru> alf_: no, you need to abandon
<alf_> robru: ok
<robru> alf_: you can reassign the same ticket after its abandoned
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1805 Abandoning ticket
<robru> No need to create a new ticket if that's what you're worried about
<robru> I swear there was more scrollback I wanted to reply to but I cant find it anymore, oh well, I'm here now if anybody needs me
<alf_> robru: yes, it's mostly that, although occasionally it's useful to keep the same PPA (e.g. if one has sent out an email "try the packages from PPA NNN")
<robru> alf_: why do you want to start over? The usual reason for that is to decrease version numbers which requires a new PPA anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Successfully built
<alf_> robru: I wanted a cleaner diff vs the archive version of the package and wasn't sure if adding a new package to a PPA would give a diff against the archive version or the previous version in the PPA
<oSoMoN> robru, ok, thanks
<robru> alf_: what diff are you talking about? The diff that the PPA generates will be from the last version in the PPA which is useless, and why bileto generates it's own diffs, which are always against the dest archive
<alf_> robru: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1805 is an example of using 'yakkety' in the changelog, and the changelog entry being used (no new entries)
<alf_> robru: @diff, ok, makes sense
<robru> alf_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/repowerd/repowerd-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-028/revision/161#debian/changelog huh, well I know for sure that didn't used to work, not sure when exactly that would have changed, I guess when I parallelized the build job that snuck in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1800 Preparing packages
<robru> Oh right, I switched from dch to manually mangling with sed so it doesn't matter what you put on the first line, I unconditionally clobber it with the correct values
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1800 yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/fix-yakkety-flake8
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1800 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1805 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Diff missing (xenial/zeromq3, yakkety/zeromq3). Ready to build (xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zmqpp)
<alf_> robru: something strange is going on with PPA landing-028, it seems that a few old packages are stuck in it (not visible in web page, but visible in archive)
<Mirv> kenvandine: renatu: silo 42 is now green on vivid & xenial, you can ask QA to get it into their queue
<alf_> robru: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-028/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-armhf/Packages.gz
<alf_> robru: is there something we can do to remove the old packages?
<Mirv> kenvandine: renatu: except.. that it will need a rebuild, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562 is non-finalized and if it's merged to trunk we don't have the u-s-s-online-accounts yakkety binaries anywhere
<alf_> robru: (address-book-app-autopilot messaging-app-autopilot are the old/stuck packages)
<robru> alf_: yeah there's a delay between those, should clear up in a few minutes. Ping me again if it's still a problem in 10
<Mirv> kenvandine: renatu: since it seems renatu is targetting OTA-13, I will finalized anyhow after updating the etherpad and copying u-s-s-online-accounts into safety
<alf_> robru: ok, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt
<renatu> Mirv, should I kick a new build of silo 42?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/ubuntu-themes, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/ubuntu-themes, yakkety/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1789 Publishing
<alf_> robru: old packages are still in landing-028 archive
<robru> alf_: ok looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1800 Chroot problem (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
<robru> alf_: huh that is weird
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796 QA Signoff: Approved
<robru> alf_: ok I requested their deletion again, hopefully that clears them out. it's not blocking you is it?
<Elleo> trainguards: could someone kick off a rebuild of just the yakkety builds for silo 19? (the builder segfaulted)
<robru> Elleo: I just did the one 'chroot problem' I saw, did you want others retried too?
<Elleo> robru: ah great, only need them retried if they didn't build
<robru> Elleo: right there was just the one failure
<Elleo> robru: great, thanks :)
<robru> Elleo: you're welcome
<alf_> robru: I can't properly test the silo because the old packages are also pulled in with citrain device-upgrade
<robru> alf_: that is really weird. usually deleted packages get cleared out of there. if it doesn't clear up in another 20 minutes or so then you might have to abandon/reassign
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1789 Proposed pocket
<dobey> robru, alf_: yeah i think you have to wait for a cron script to run
<robru> dobey: yeah but the packages in question were originally deleted in may 2015, you would expect the cron job to run a couple times in 1.5 years ;-)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> hmm
<Mirv> renatu: yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1800 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Diff missing (xenial/zeromq3, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp). Ready to build (xenial/zmqpp)
<dbarth> hey guys, qa folks in particular, quick heads up: oxide 1.16.8 coming your way, with vegetahd and cooler/frieza camera orientation fixes for webrtc apps
<dbarth> available in silo 034
<alf_> robru: no changes, I am abandoning and reassigning
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1805 Abandoning ticket
<robru> alf_: eek, ok. Let me know if the new PPA still has issues (every PPA will have deleted packages, but they should be gone from the archive)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1812 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 yakkety/account-plugins: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/account-plugins/new-owncloud-icon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> trainguards: does https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1706 need some action to generate the missing diff, before it can go to QA ?
<robru> oSoMoN: yes you have to click the diff button
<oSoMoN> I should’ve guessed :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1805 Successfully built
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks for confirming
<robru> oSoMoN: also you're missing yakkety
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1706 Generating diffs
<oSoMoN> robru, yakkety missing on purpose, oxide-qt 1.16 is already in yakkety-proposed
<oSoMoN> robru, that’s not going to prevent the landing from happening, is it?
<robru> oSoMoN: britney might barf on that, if so we can just copy it from proposed
<oSoMoN> mmm, I hope it doesn’t, I’d rather not be blocked by everything that’s going on with yakkety atm
<dobey> oSoMoN: autopkgtests don't run against proposed, so if you need something from it for things to work, it has to be copied to the PPA
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1812 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1706 Diff missing (vivid/oxide-qt, xenial/oxide-qt). Ready to build (yakkety/oxide-qt)
<boiko_> robru: could you please copy the latest vivid package from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~boiko/+archive/ubuntu/tpqt/ to silo 16?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-download-manager cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1776
<robru> boiko_: on it
<robru> oh god
<robru> oxide diffing
<robru> dobey: in this case the yakkety package is entirely missing, so I'm not sure if britney will approve it because there's nothing there, or consider that an error
<dobey> hmm
<oSoMoN> robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1706/diff/latest/ says the diffs are done, but the job is still running, is that expected?
<robru> oSoMoN: it generated the diffs but it's still uploading them
<dobey> slangasek: hi. around? could you please delete the indicator-network binaries on s390x from yakkety? seems they got left around when cleaning up things they depend on
<robru> oSoMoN: ok looks good, ticket status should update to 'successfully built' soon and then britney will pick it up
<robru> oSoMoN: nice 82 million line diff. sooooo glad that gets pushed to swift and not stored locally
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1776 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
<slangasek> dobey: I believe I just did that this morning per request of pete-woods
<dobey> slangasek: ah ok, didn't see that. thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1706 Ready to build (yakkety/oxide-qt). Successfully built (vivid/oxide-qt, xenial/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1805 QA Signoff: Ready
<oSoMoN> robru, man, it’s actually 82 million lines, that’s impressive… congrats on bileto for handling that without blowing up
<robru> oSoMoN: it did blow up, only just everybody else's that tried to run at the same time. sigh
<oSoMoN> ouch
<oSoMoN> robru, I see that automated signoff is queued for silo 34, is there a way to visualize the state of the queue?
<robru> Hmmmm
<robru> oSoMoN: the log is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/last-run.txt, if you scroll to the bottom it says when it completed and how long it took, round the time up to the nearest 5, and then double it (current, run needs to finish, you'll be in next run after that) and then add that to the end time. That will give you the maximum time you
<robru> should see the excuses file show up and autopkgtests start by.
<robru> oSoMoN: they're executed in ticket number order, so if you have an older ticket number you'll be closer to the front
<robru> oSoMoN: looks like current run is just finishing up so next run should pick yours up within 30 minutes
<oSoMoN> robru, ok, thanks
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
<tedg> kenvandine: content-hub is failing in autopkgtest for me: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-061/xenial/ppc64el/c/content-hub/20160817_183853@/log.gz
<tedg> kenvandine: Not sure what to make of that
<tedg> kenvandine: It doesn't seem to be actually installing URL dispatcher
<tedg> kenvandine: I guess it might be useful to see the whole britney report:https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1772/landing-061-xenial/excuses.html
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono)
<dobey> tedg, kenvandine: interesting that content-hub is "always failed" on all archs on vivid
<dobey> tedg, kenvandine: and it's failing with the same issue
<tedg> Huh, perhaps it need a core-dev to mark it failing on xenial/yakkety as well.
<tedg> Someone should ping kenvandine :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1706 QA Signoff: Ready
<dobey> tedg: or soemone should fix the content-hub dependencies to depend on the things they need
<dobey> how does it even use url-dispatcher? it doesn't seem to link to the lib...
<tedg> dobey: Yeah, not sure if that's the issue or they have some sort of mock and the test name is misleading
<dobey> tedg: no, apt-cache rdepends doesn't show content-hub either
<tedg> dobey: They can use it through Qt and the QPA plugin links to it.
<tedg> That won't bring in the service though.
<dobey> oh, the standard qt show a url api?
<tedg> Yup
<dobey> yeah, kenvandine needs to fix those tests, and probably needs some dependency on url-dispatcher (or needs to fix things to work with the xdg stuff i guess)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-app). Uploading build (xenial/address-book-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Currently building (xenial/thumbnailer). Failed to build (yakkety/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp). Uploading build (vivid/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Currently building (xenial/thumbnailer). Failed to build (yakkety/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1816 Failed to build (xenial/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, yakkety/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Failed to build (xenial/thumbnailer, yakkety/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Currently building (xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper). Failed to build (vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Needs building (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Diff missing
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, how're we looking on migration? I'd need to release another unity8 with at least the critical fix
<Mirv> Saviq: maybe 2-3 hours, infinity uploaded the required new kernel in the morning
<Mirv> as usual, that's the hope at least
<Mirv> Saviq: we can publish to vivid and xenial like the topic says
<Saviq> Mirv, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 yakkety/keeper: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/keeper/link-against-real-storage-framework. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/account-plugi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Currently building (xenial/online-accounts-api). Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Uploading build (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1804 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: silo 51 contains a webbrowser-app SRU, and RAOF started looking at the bug report (bug #1600176), he said that he thinks it’s ok to land in the meantime as it will end up in the unapproved queue. Can you confirm?
<ubot5> bug 1600176 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[SRU] webbrowser-app bug fixes" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600176
<sil2100> oSoMoN: looking
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hm, looks ok, why didn't you switch the lander sign-off to Approved?
<sil2100> Anything wrong with britney running this silo?
<sil2100> (because of the overlay?)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, because I just finished testing myself, will switch now :)
<oSoMoN> done
<sil2100> oSoMoN: excellent, otherwise it looks good to land :) Packaging changes looking sane
<oSoMoN> thanks for checking!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Diff missing
<Saviq> jibel, what's our current freeze situation? should I refrain from trying to land non-critical fixes?
<davmor2> Saviq: you should always assume you are not allowed to land non-critical fixes ;)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, does https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1650/landing-051-xenial/excuses.html mean I need to rebuild my silo?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1804 Ready to build (yakkety/pulseaudio). Successfully built (xenial/android-headers, xenial/libhybris, xenial/platform-api, xenial/pulseaudio, yakkety/android-headers, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/platform-api)
<Mirv> sil2100: uh oh, bzoltan published 70 (how did the button work, I thought robru disabled it)..
 * bzoltan gained some superpower during the night
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1650 Preparing packages
<sil2100> oSoMoN: no
<sil2100> oSoMoN: that's hm, a usual error in britney when you try to publish an SRU
<sil2100> oSoMoN: britney sees that there's some newer xenial webbrowser-app binary he used (like, for some overlay landing) and gets confused
<oSoMoN> sil2100, oh, I see. I triggered a new build anyway because the release team requested a custom changelog entry with more detailed info
<sil2100> ACK
<Mirv> sil2100: bzoltan: the higher beings are ok with this act. let's try not to stir the yakkety more though :)
<bzoltan> Mirv:  i will be kind and humbe in the future... I promise
<Mirv> bzoltan: it's not your fault, it's the machine's fault :) anyway, as a bonus you did get UITK to yakkety too, not everyone is getting that privilege at he moment
<bzoltan> Mirv:  :D nnnnaaaaaais :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1650 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (vivid/mcloud, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/account-plugins,
<sil2100> ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Diff missing (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp). Ready to build (xenial/pyzmq, yakkety/pyzmq)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Job cancelled by saviq!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Failed to build (yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework, yakket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796 Release pocket (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine). Successfully built (yakkety/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 Dependency wait (yakkety/autopilot). Release pocket (vivid/autopilot, xenial/autopilot)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/net-cpp, yakkety/signon-plugin-oauth
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/mcloud,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api)
<mardy> Mirv: hi! have you seen a similar failure before? seems to happen on powerpc only: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/279618963/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-powerpc.ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts_0.7+16.10.20160818.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ogra_> jibel, fingerprint reader completely stopped working in todays rc-propoased for me, is that known ?
<ogra_> (waking up with the home button is also shaky since a few images, sometimes i need two or three presses to wake up the screen)
<jibel> davmor2, ^^ do you know? I don't have a device with an FP reader
<jibel> could it be the device tarball that landed yesterday?
<davmor2> jibel, ogra_: seems to work fine here on 162
<ogra_> bah, now it works
<ogra_> i swear it didnt for the last hours
<ogra_> :(
<ogra_> heisenbug
<davmor2> ogra_: the magic of QA
<ogra_> indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/account-plugins
<ogra_> btw, you might want to keep an eye on bug 1614459 ... it killed both of my 16.04 machines today
<ubot5> bug 1614459 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "daily upgrade on 16.04 hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614459
<jibel> ogra_, wow, it's pretty bad, did you notify the SRU team
<jibel> ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<ogra_> jibel, not yet
<ogra_> i only just tried to update my laptop and noticed i can reproduce it here
<sil2100> uh, good thing I didn't upgrade
<jibel> good thing I use Yakkety ;)
<ogra_> well, it doesnt seem to do much harm apart from having the oops and not being able to close update-manager anymore ...
<ogra_> (i have to kill -9 all dpkg processes, else u-m wont react to any clicks)
<ogra_> jibel, is there some highlight thingie to notify the SRU team on IRC ? (like trainbguards etc ?)
<jibel> ogra_, it can do some harm if you have to interrupt the upgrade process and packages are half-installed
<ogra_> jibel, indeed
<jibel> ogra_, there used to be something, but I cannot find it in the sru process wiki page
<ogra_> hmm, k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> trainguards: why is britney complaining about a missing arm64 build here https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1650/landing-051-xenial/excuses.html ? there’s never been an arm64 build of webbrowser-app in xenial anyway
<Mirv> mardy: is it yakkety only? there is some trouble with (32-bit only) powerpc over there, I suggest disabling tests for powerpc (only, keep enabled for ppc64el etc)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: if I'd have to guess it checks the overlay...
<Mirv> oSoMoN: even if it's an archive landing, which is of course a bug
<oSoMoN> yup
<oSoMoN> Mirv, can this be overridden somehow?
<mardy> Mirv: yes, yakkety; ok, I'll do that; do you know if there's a bug for this?
<Mirv> mardy: yes, bug #1606927 - it's clearly related to QML running on powerpc (and maybe under xvfb only or such)
<ubot5> bug 1606927 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Qt 5.6.1 causes some powerpc tests to fail" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606927
<Mirv> oSoMoN: not that I know of, you'll need robru or then just ignore it in practice and publish the SRU
<oSoMoN> ok, I guess I’ll wait for robru to be around
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app)
<boiko> trainguards: hello, I think this build is stalled: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-016/+build/10628927
<boiko> trainguards: could you please cancel it and trigger a rebuild?
<sil2100> boiko: yeah, cancelling build and re-running
<sil2100> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Preparing packages
<boiko> sil2100: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Successfully built
<sil2100> Mirv: you think the archive guys would be mad if I push a new zeromq3 and zmqpp to yakkety soon? ;)
<tedg> kenvandine: Did you notice our discussion of the content-hub autopkg tests from last night?
<boiko> sil2100: this silo (16) is showing a "Diff missing" for xenial, how can I know what is the missing diff?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Preparing packages
<sil2100> boiko: once you finish building the packages just run the Diff button
<sil2100> s/run/press
<boiko> sil2100: ah ok, got it, thanks
<sil2100> boiko: since it didn't diff the xenial packages so far :)
<kenvandine> tedg, yes... didn't look into it yet
<boiko> sil2100: ok, cool
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Preparing packages
<tedg> kenvandine: Cool, making sure it's on your TODO.
<kenvandine> it is
<kenvandine> tedg, did you say something about a missing depends?
<kenvandine> for some of the arches they passed in the past
<kenvandine> there was some apparmor issue when running the depends that caused them to fail for vivid armhf
<kenvandine> at least in the archive
<tedg> kenvandine: I grabbed your branch that has the qdoc fix
<tedg> kenvandine: I'm not sure about the others
<kenvandine> i'm pretty sure they always passed with the overlay enabled
<kenvandine> i thought someone suggested missing depends on url-dispatcher
<tedg> kenvandine: The test that failed was "url-dispatcher" so we thought that might be the issue, we don't know though.
<tedg> kenvandine: url-dispatcher is not being installed
<tedg> kenvandine: Not sure if it should be
<kenvandine> i don't think it needs to be
<kenvandine> we run the command that url-dispatcher runs
<kenvandine> not url-dispatcher itself
<tedg> Ah, okay
<tedg> Perhaps the test should be url-dispatcher-ish then ;-)
 * tedg helps kenvandine name things
<kenvandine> lol
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Failed to build
<kenvandine> tedg, which silo?
<tedg> kenvandine: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772
<kenvandine> autopkgtest [19:01:11]: ERROR: erroneous package: Test dependencies are unsatisfiable. A common reason is that your testbed is out of date with respect to the archive, and you need to use a current testbed or run apt-get update or use -U.
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> xenial had the real failure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Preparing packages
<tedg> kenvandine: It looks like the errors on vivid are ignored
<kenvandine> yeah, i seem to recall that was because they needed the overlay or something
<kenvandine> been ignored for a very long time :)
<kenvandine> but they were passing on xenial
<kenvandine> passes locally
<kenvandine> on xenial too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1803 Dependency wait (yakkety/telepathy-qt5). Diff missing (vivid/telepathy-qt5, xenial/telepathy-qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/test_fixes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (xenial/keeper, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/mcloud,
<Saviq> jibel, davmor2, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 is the rotation fix (revert in unity8) and main inclusion-required packaging/test tweaks for ubuntu-system-components, IMO could skip QA as there's no code changes and/or is a revert
<jibel> Saviq, we'll sanity test it quickly.
<Saviq> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Preparing packages
<Saviq> ubuntu-settings-components have new autopkgtests in there, too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Failed to build (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1811 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<Mirv> sil2100: those sound like far enough from the transitions :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts). Successfully built (vivid/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts, vivid/buteo-syncfw, xenial/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts, xenial/buteo-syncfw, yakkety/buteo-syncfw)
<tedg> kenvandine: So what's a reasonable path forward?
<kenvandine> tedg, i need to figure out how to run the autopkgtests they way they are run for britney
<dobey> kenvandine: click https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=xenial&arch=amd64&package=content-hub&trigger=content-hub%2F0.1%2B16.04.20160809-0ubuntu1&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2Fstable-phone-overlay&ppa=ci-train-ppa-service%2Flanding-061
<dobey> all that curl stuff at the beginning looks pretty abnormal
<dobey> along with the python stack trace fro mnova
<dobey> from nova even
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> maybe the environment isn't setup right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<tedg> kenvandine: See "Reproducing tests in the cloud" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<dobey> the url-dispatcher tests aren't the only ones that failed
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> they all did
<dobey> at least re-running tests on a single arch for a single run should give us a little more info about how reproducable this is
<dobey> we really need to get this silo landed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1800 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/test_fixes
<dobey> kenvandine: doh looks like they still all failed. i like how the logs are totally useless for this
<kenvandine> :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Preparing packages
<dobey> i don't see how the changes in the silo would cause this though
<rvr> pstolowski: Hi
<rvr> pstolowski: Can you take a look to this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1614549
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1614549 in YouTube Scope "Update translation template" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Ready to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/zeromq3, vivid/zmqpp). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
<sil2100> robru: hey! Thanks for the review, I'll correct the MP as per the pointers
<tedg> kenvandine: Would you be against flagging this silo through? I don't think this silo is causing content hub problems.
<kenvandine> tedg, i'd be fine with that :)
<kenvandine> but i'm not the one that you have to convince
<kenvandine> :)
<tedg> kenvandine: Who do I have to convince?
 * tedg thinks kenvandine is king of all things
<kenvandine> i've run this test on my xenial desktop and my rc-proposed turbo
<kenvandine> and it passes
<kenvandine> tedg, jibel
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1800 Successfully built
<renatu> trainguards, hi, could we unblock this silo? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1755
<tedg> jibel: We're looking at ticket 1772 and it seems the content-hub autopkgtests are being odd. The silo only has a no-change rebuild of content-hub so is likely unrelated. kenvandine agrees. Would you take it in QA?
<renatu> I would like to free it
<tedg> Hmm, I can do that, but I'm not quite sure what to put in the pad.
<tedg> Looks like we just need the ticket.
<pstolowski> rvr, ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1755 Merging to trunk
<renatu> thanks guys
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<oSoMoN> robru, are you around?
<jibel> tedg, kenvandine I'm moving it to our queue, it seems to be a general failure of the autopkgtest infra
<tedg> jibel: Great, thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts). Successfully built (vivid/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts, vivid/buteo-syncfw, xenial/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts, xenial/buteo-syncfw, yakkety/buteo-syncfw)
<sil2100> hm, nice, unity won't start on my laptop
<kenvandine> jibel, thx!
<jibel> sil2100, it's because you should run unity8
<jibel> sil2100, about bug 1521222 can you check if the language pack is correctly updated?
<ubot5> bug 1521222 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit Extras "Untranslated strings in Photoroll" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521222
<sil2100> jibel: will check once I get my UI up again, but I checked a week or two ago the diagnostics and things looked fine
<sil2100> Ok, brb, reboot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Preparing packages
<robru> oSoMoN: yes, britney is hard coded to consider overlay PPA even if the ticket is an SRU. Nothing blocks on that you just need a core dev to ack your packaging changes and publish
<oSoMoN> robru, ok, thanks
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, may I ask you to ack the packaging changes in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1650 and publish ?
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, sure
<kenvandine> sil2100, hey... i was just going to publish silo 51
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> 2016-07-08 06:53:40 -0400 (sil2100) WARNING! Since this is an SRU silo I have temporarily removed the overlay dependency from the PPA - please re-add before publishing!
<kenvandine> sil2100, i don't need to re-add it before publishing this silo... just whatever else gets this silo later right?
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, just after publishing switch the PPA config to use the overlay again
<sil2100> :)
 * sil2100 goes back to battling his broken GUI
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1650 Publish failed: webbrowser-app has merges in bad states
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, ^^
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, darn, I guess the MR wasn’t top-approved, let me fix that
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, done, can you please try again'
<oSoMoN> ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1650 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Failed to build (yakkety/camera-app). Successfully built (vivid/camera-app, xenial/camera-app)
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, done
<kenvandine> sil2100, and i added the depends back to the ppa :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1650 Publishing
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, make sure you subscribe ubuntu-sru to the bugs
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, doing now, thanks!
<sil2100> Thanks
<kenvandine> np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1650 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts). Successfully built (vivid/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts, vivid/buteo-syncfw, xenial/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts, xenial/buteo-syncfw, yakkety/buteo-syncfw)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1820 Preparing packages
<Trevinho> sil2100: can you finalize https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1789?
<sil2100> Trevinho: currently not, I have no UI, but other trainguards could ^
<robru> Trevinho: done
<Trevinho> robru: nice, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1789 Merging to trunk
<robru> Trevinho: you're welcome
<Trevinho> robru: only train guards can do that or what is needed to have such powers? :)
<robru> Trevinho: yes finalizing is reserved for train guards and core devs because it short -circuits proposed and should only be used in exceptional circumstances
<Trevinho> ah, ok...
<robru> Trevinho: normally proposed shouldn't be so completely broken, if your package is stuck there it's supposed to mean that there's something wrong with your package you need to fix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Merging to trunk
<Mirv> robru: can you check why publish worked today, while you thought you disabled it? we got UITK to yakkety-proposed which was not wanted although in the end did no harm since we handled its autopkgtests etc.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1812 QA Signoff: Ready
<Mirv> (worked when pushed by a normal lander https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-070-2-publish/19/console )
<Mirv> right now I believe we definitely don't want disturbance in yakkety-proposed with the final kernel bits being in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1820 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Preparing packages
<robru> Mirv: hm.
<robru> Mirv: oh, duh, lol. I disabled it in bileto but production is still jenkins.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Preparing packages
<om26er> robru, Hello
<om26er> robru, this silo was approved https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 but it did not land, can you check whats stopping that, please ?
<robru> om26er: the yakkety version has an arch build regression, as it says 'dependency wait'
<robru> om26er: you need to either fix s390x or get an archive admin to remove autopilot s390x from yakkety archive
<om26er> robru, I talked with sil2100 and the dep wait is intentional as the package fails to build on s390x
<Mirv> robru: thanks!
<robru> Mirv: yw
<robru> om26er: ok but it didn't used to fail on s390x, and regressions are not allowed.
<robru> om26er: so you need to get an archive admin to remove the s390x binary
<Mirv> robru: om26er: it's published to vivid and xenial, which is recorded here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/yakkety-pending-landings - yakkety should indeed be sorted out, but even if it'd be ok it shouldn't be published right now because yakkety-proposed is frozen right now for infinity's efforts on getting the transition finalized
<om26er> robru, is there no way around that (except from removing it from the failing arch ?)
<robru> om26er: no, there is no way around that. bileto looks at yakkety and sees a successful s390x build and then looks at your PPA and sees the failure and says "hey this crap is broken, fix it". the fix is to either fix your build, or remove the success from yakkety so it stops thinking this is a regression.
<om26er> robru, alright, understood. Can you guide on where can I find the admins ?
<robru> om26er: asking in #ubuntu-release is a good start, probably sla_ngasek or inf_inity
<dobey> how did it even get through qa with a dep wait on yakkety?
<robru> dobey: well everything is so damn broken that QA has made a habit of just ignoring all yakkety and britney failures.
<om26er> dobey, autopilot requires upstart and upstart is not present on s390x so there was no way to fix it, so we added a build-dep on upstart after a discussion with sil2100
<robru> Mirv: for those yakkety-pending-landings, what's the plan? we just expect everybody's tickets to languish until proposed is fixed? how horrible is it to just finalize without publishing yakkety?
<dobey> oh why does autopilot build-depend on upstart?
<dobey> om26er: ok, you need to find an archive admin (slangasek probably best person to ping in this tz) to remove the s390x binaries of autopilot from yakkety
<slangasek> dobey: I'm out of the office today, I punt to infinity
<dobey> slangasek: oh ok, enjoy!
<om26er> dobey, we use upstart to launch apps on devices
<om26er> UAL to be precise.
<dobey> om26er: then the correct dependency would probably be on ubuntu-app-launch-tools, not on upstart
<Saviq> jibel, FYI, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 is green on vivid and xenial, red as usual recently on yakkety
<om26er> dobey, the build dep on s390x was added so that the package build is blocked in the silo, this unblocked the QA testing.
<om26er> else Bileto would not let the Lander Sign-Off
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Needs building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<dobey> om26er: i understand that reasoning. i'm just saying you should dep on things you actually depend on
<Mirv> robru: publish after transition is done, but if next landing is needed then like for those ubuntu-system-settings landings at the top, finalize and do the next landing
<Mirv> robru: one way or another, as long as it's tracked. even a no-change landing for yakkety could be done if needed. but if there's no need for the next landing for certain component, the ticket can be kept languishing as well.
<jibel> Saviq, set to ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 QA Signoff: Ready
<dobey> om26er: either way, if you want to get rid of s390x binaries in the archive, you need an archive admin to do it
<slangasek> om26er, dobey: actually, looks like I have time to get to it - python3-autopilot-trace s390x binary removed from yakkety
<dobey> slangasek: ah, thanks
<om26er> slangasek, thanks a lot :)
<dobey> om26er: should clear up when bileto status job runs again i guess
<dobey> om26er: if not, there might be old binaries in the PPA that need removed, but any trainguards should be able to do so
<Saviq> jibel, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/autopilot). Release pocket (vivid/autopilot, xenial/autopilot)
<om26er> robru, ^ s390x binary is now removed, shall I update my merge request to remove the dep on upstart ?
<slangasek> om26er: you should go ahead and keep that upstart dep
<slangasek> (build-dep)
<robru> om26er: you still need the dep to prevent it from trying to build. Removing the binary just makes it stop caring about that failure
<slangasek> exactly
<om26er> robru, ok, trying to wrap that around my head.
<robru> om26er: adding the dep fixes the archive. Removing the old binary fixes bileto
<robru> om26er: anyway bileto has progressed to the next problem now. You need to investigate why dest version is missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Currently building (vivid/webbrowser-app). Failed to build (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Needs building (xenial/webbrowser-app)
<om26er> robru, what causes that generally ? I am landing a silo for the first time.
<slangasek> om26er: upstart fails to build on s390x in yakkety, but was present in xenial; we're working through un-picking the reverse dependencies on upstart on yakkety, one bit at a time; one of the corner cases is packages that have runtime dependencies on upstart without a build-time dependency, which leads us to add an "artificial" build dep on upstart so that we don't build s390x binaries that then
<slangasek> can't be installed
<slangasek> om26er: otherwise, we would remove binaries and the binaries would come back again
<robru> om26er: well there are two main causes: 1) somebody uploaded a manual release without using bileto, or 2) somebody published some other silo but your build didn't include that release
<robru> om26er: first, look at the status job log,  and it tells you what version is missing
<robru> om26er: then look here to see where it came from: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/+publishinghistory
<om26er> slangasek, that helps understand the situation.
<robru> om26er: so the release that is missing was built in April in PPA 0 and then published in May. Typically this would mean that the other ticket is still assigned but it doesn't appear to be there anymore
<robru> om26er: if you look at the packaging diff: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1758/2016-08-10_16:41:56/yakkety_autopilot_packaging_changes.diff it appears that you're reverting a giant chunk of autopilot (like you're erasing the last 16 releases), so it seems like all your MPs are based on some
<robru> stale branch
<robru> om26er: so it seems you need to find the real development trunk and release from that
<om26er> robru, ok, I think I understand what could be causing this, there was a release branch 1.5, I believe the missing changelogs are there
<dobey> yeah, this is why you deal with the missing binary builds before shipping things off to qa
<om26er> those changelogs never made into trunk, so when I created 1.6 release branch I cloned trunk, resulting in missing changelog entries
<dobey> om26er: so you need to fix these issues, rebuild, and then get qa to test again
<robru> om26er: right, so it sounds like if you merge 1.5 into your 1.6 branch and rebuild it should be good (but you need to re-QA such a large rebuild)
<dobey> publishing the silo as-is, is obviously not an option given this situation
<robru> dobey: it's already in overlay, just not published to yakkety. fun times!
<dobey> oh, ewwwwwww
<robru> so currently any images built from overlay are going to have a massive autopilot regression going 16 releases back. fortunately I don't think phone users use autopilot much.
<dobey> well it's not in the default image
<robru> s/much/at all/
<dobey> but i guess autopkgtests or such would use the version from there
<dobey> which might cause regressions
<dobey> (more fun!)
<dobey> haha actually
<dobey> when was it published to overlay?
<dobey> yesterday?
<robru> dobey: yeah
<dobey> kenvandine: ^^ would that explain the content-hub autopkgtests breakage?
<dobey> hmm, lp says "6 hours ago" for published time, so i suppose not
<robru> dobey: 6 hours ago is yesterday to me ;-)
<dobey> robru: UTC yesterday is the only yesterday there is :P
<robru> heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Failed to build (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
<om26er> robru, dobey it seems the only thing that is not in sync is the changelog entries, the code is in sync between 1.5 and trunk, so that should not cause any regressions
<robru> om26er: ok, well we still need those changelog entries in there, so you still have to sync that up and rebuild and re-QA
<robru> om26er: QA I guess could do a lighter smoke-test but it still requires verification since the new binary isn't the one they verified.
<dobey> hard to tell from content.diff
<dobey> for all i know, half the + lines in the diff could be regreession from previous branches that removed them
<kenvandine> dobey, no
<kenvandine> this isn't an autopilot test
<robru> dobey: yeah somebody familiar with autopilot would have to look at the content diff and say whether it's a huge regression or just a chunk of the changelog missing
<dobey> kenvandine: yeah, realized that when i found the "published" time for autopilot, and the tests failed before that time
<dobey> robru: well, can compare with the MP, but doesn't change the fact that the silo needs fixed and re-QAed
<robru> dobey: yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (xenial/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework, yakke
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1820 Preparing packages
<om26er> robru, do I need to not add any manual changelog entry ? i.e. will that be automatically created from commit messages ?
<robru> om26er: if you don't create a changelog entry, one will be created from just the first line of your commit message on your MP. Given that it's a dummy commit you may want to create a manual changelog that lists all the features of 1.6 if this is the first 1.6 release
<om26er> robru, ok, shall the version number only be 1.6.0 ? will the ubuntu specific numbering be added automatically ?
<robru> om26er: yes the version number will be generated automatically. Better use 1.6.0-0ubuntu1 though, there might be some bugs in the version handling.
<dobey> well, to bump the root version number, you must include a branch that modifies debian/changelog with that version bump
<om26er> dobey, will this do https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/dummy_commit_for_release/+merge/302021 ?
<om26er> (ignore the branch name, its definitely no longer a dummy commit)
<dobey> om26er: what's the ticket url again?
<om26er> dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758
<dobey> om26er: mostly, but i think the first entry needs to be "UNRELEASED" instead of "yakkety" for the release
<dobey> (if i understood a previous conversation where robru mentioned that)
<robru> dobey: actually that's no longer required, it used to be required by dch, but bileto is now clobbering the first line of the changelog with sed so it doesn't matter what you put there
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> then yeah it looks ok i guess
<om26er> dobey, robru too late, I changed to UNRELEASED shall I revert or is it fine ?
<robru> om26er: no it's fine
<dobey> om26er: doesn't matter
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/autopilot). Release pocket (vivid/autopilot, xenial/autopilot)
<robru> dobey: om26er: I haven't tested this yet, but I think if you put UNRELEASED, the bzr commit will be taken from the changelog, but if you put yakkety then the bzr commit will be taken from the MP. depends how debcommit works
<om26er> robru, so the process now would be: 1. get branch re-approved, 2. rebuild silo, 3. Lander Sign-Off 4. QA Sign-Off 5. cross fingers ?
<robru> om26er: yes, but 5 is "ask a core dev to publish"
<dobey> om26er: re-build silo doesn't depend on the branch being re-approved
<robru> right
<robru> om26er: yeah you can do 1 and 2 in parallel
<dobey> om26er: in fact, i'd say re-build first, and make sure the cotnent.diff is correct afterward, then get someone to approve and push it through qa
<om26er> dobey, done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 Preparing packages
<dobey> becauxse if the content.diff shows changes outside of what's in your MP, something else is still wrong
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1820 Currently building (yakkety/compiz). Failed to build (yakkety/unity)
<robru> dobey: no no they've been developing their "trunk" and are doing an "empty" MP to release the trunk, so it's expected that there'd be a big diff for the actual 1.6 release that they're doing
<dobey> oh
<dobey> that seems broken
<dobey> but w/e
<robru> dobey: yeah they're not really using it as it was designed but it works for them I guess.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
<kenvandine> dobey, i have a vivid amd64 chroot built for autopkgtests... if i try to run the content-hub tests with autopkgtest using the chroot it fails with the annoying "Test dependencies are unsatisfiable"
<kenvandine> but if i go into the chroot... and install content-hub content-hub-testability dbus-x11 xvfb
<kenvandine> with apt... it resolves them just fine
<dobey> kenvandine: you're using a chroot, not a vm image?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i couldn't get the vm to work
<dobey> hmm
<kenvandine> but this is reproducing the vivid problem of not installing the test deps
<kenvandine> but no freaking clue why...
<kenvandine> since apt in the same chroot has no issue
<dobey> kenvandine: well, honestly, the only time i've ever gotten autopkgtest stuff to work locally, is using a vm, and doing autopkgtests of a click package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1820 Preparing packages
<dobey> and it was a lot of work to even get that working reliably
<kenvandine> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<kenvandine>   autopkgtest-satdep
<kenvandine> i wonder if that is meaningful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Currently building (xenial/account-plugins, yakkety/mcloud). Failed to build (vivid/keeper, yakkety/keeper). Needs building (vivid/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/stora
<dobey> kenvandine: i think that itself isn't meaningful as it's just the autogenerated metapackage which lists the other depends
<dobey> kenvandine: if it's being removed by installing something in the depends though, seems like you have an odd conflits/breaks issue there somewhere
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> wtf is cmake not installing the .so symlinks for this one package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 Failed to build (yakkety/autopilot). Needs building (vivid/autopilot, xenial/autopilot)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Needs building (vivid/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts, xenial/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts, yakkety/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts). Successfully built (vivid/buteo-syncfw, xenial/buteo-syncfw, yakkety/buteo-syncfw)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (vivid/keeper, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/mcloud,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 Failed to build (yakkety/autopilot). Successfully built (vivid/autopilot, xenial/autopilot)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1820 Currently building (yakkety/compiz). Failed to build (yakkety/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1820 Failed to build (yakkety/unity). Successfully built (yakkety/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 QA Signoff: Approved
<bregma> trainguards would any of you be able to upload a new source package to silo 53 for me?
<robru> bregma: couuld do, from where
<bregma> https://launchpad.net/~libertine-team/+archive/ubuntu/libertine-testing/+files/xorg-server_1.17.2-1ubuntu0.1~overlay15.dsc
<bregma> I've never done it this way before
<bregma> very exciting
<robru> bregma: personally I find it easier to use the PPA link than the DSC link, for next time
<bregma> there's a bunch of unrelated cruft in the PPA, didn't want any confusion
<robru> bregma: yeah but I just rather use the web interface than download the file & reupload, it's more direct
<bregma> next time if I remember
<robru> bregma: also you don't need to wait for the build to finish because we need to rebuild anyway, we can just copy he source package while it's still building
<robru> bregma: anyway, done
<bregma> I had to test to make sure there was sanity in my packagin
<robru> fair enough
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1811 Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-touch-session). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 Release pocket (vivid/autopilot, xenial/autopilot). Successfully built (yakkety/autopilot)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-api). Ready to build (vivid/zeromq3, vivid/zmqpp). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/media-hub). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1781 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<ToyKeeper> jgdx: Is it normal for USS -> Updates to never fail, retry, or time out when a download has a network issue?
<ToyKeeper> Not sure if this was normal or a regression or just a fluke.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (xenial/keeper, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/accou
<om26er> robru, around ?
<om26er> @trainguards ping
<Mirv> om26er: pong
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1781 Publish failed: Publishing is temporarily disabled
<om26er> Mirv, can you tell what needs to be done to get this package landed in yakkety ? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758
<om26er> it seems the package was released to vivid and xenial (in overlay ppa)
<Mirv> om26er: now it looks good, it will be published to yakkety but unfortunately we're still in critical phase in yakkety (see topic) so we're keeping the tickets pending for a bit. is it blocking your next work or are you just generally worried about getting it to yakketY?
<Mirv> if required I could also move the yakkety package to another location (for waiting) and finalize that ticket
<Mirv> to get trunk uptodate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1808 Successfully built
<om26er> Mirv, I am a bit blocked on this, it that could be done it would be helpful as well
<Mirv> om26er: ok, I'll handle it then and document at http://pad.ubuntu.com/yakkety-pending-landings
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 Merging to trunk
<Mirv> om26er: ok the ticket is now finalized and trunk is up to date
<om26er> Mirv, \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1781 Release pocket
<abeato> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/autopilot, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-r
<Mirv> you're welcome :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Release pocket (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1824 Preparing packages
<sil2100> Mirv: hey! I still see the world didn't migrate :| ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1824 Failed to build (yakkety/ofono). Successfully built (vivid/ofono, xenial/ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 QA Signoff: Required
<Mirv> sil2100: nope, did you get any news in the evening?
<Mirv> sil2100: I don't see other blocker than there being the bug with blocker tag, the bug is about kernel 4.6 though not this 4.4 http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#linux
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1811 Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Ready to build (vivid/zeromq3, vivid/zmqpp). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Currently building (vivid/online-accounts-api). Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/online-accounts-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1824 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> Mirv, are you allowed to publish oxide? Silo 34 is ready for publication
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/online-accounts-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1706 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1824 Failed to build (yakkety/ofono). Successfully built (vivid/ofono, xenial/ofono)
<dbarth> Mirv, oSoMoN: i pushed the publish button, but i'm not sure i've got all the rights to it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1706 Publish failed: Publishing is temporarily disabled
<dbarth> Mirv: anyway, that's to say that oxide is ready for the channel now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1706 Ready to build (yakkety/oxide-qt). Successfully built (vivid/oxide-qt, xenial/oxide-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> why is publishing temporarily disabled ?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: so publish to vivid and xenial only, no yakkety build even planned? yes, can be done.
<Mirv> dbarth: I'll copy the vivid and xenial packages manually
<Mirv> oSoMoN: because the three weeks of trying to transition the whole world from yakkety-proposed to yakkety release pocket is tried to get completed.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, got it. Silo 34 is not targetting yakkety though, so it should be safe to publish
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yep, but the publish button is truly disabled so I do publish but not using that button :)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok it's copied. once the ticket also shows that the vivid+xenial are in, I'll finalize the silo
<oSoMoN> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1706 Ready to build (yakkety/oxide-qt). Release pocket (vivid/oxide-qt, xenial/oxide-qt)
<sil2100> ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 QA Signoff: Approved
<dbarth> thanks guys
<oSoMoN> Mirv, can silo 34 be finalized now?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1824 Preparing packages
<Mirv> oSoMoN: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1706 Merging to trunk
<oSoMoN> \☺/
<jgdx> ToyKeeper, hey, I'd like to fix what you found. And it's maybe not a regression, but we're able to confidently fix that now
<jgdx> ToyKeeper, and thanks for testing that huge thing :)
<ToyKeeper> jgdx: Thanks.  I found from others that it's established behavior, but it'd still be nice if it would eventually give up and retry.
<jgdx> ToyKeeper, so expected behaviour is: when you come back from flightmode, any failed updates will retry automatically.
<ToyKeeper> jgdx: It was stuck trying to download (with 0 bytes completed), I waited about half an hour, turned on flight mode (at which point the updates UI hid itself as expected), turned off flight mode, and then was able to see the error status.  All worked fine after tapping "update all" again.  FWIW.
<jgdx> ToyKeeper, hm, this was file manager click?
<ToyKeeper> Yes, I think so.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1824 Failed to build (yakkety/ofono). Successfully built (vivid/ofono, xenial/ofono)
<pstolowski> rvr, hi, i've updated the pot here https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-youtube/+bug/1614549 and just emailed translation ML about that
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1614549 in YouTube Scope "Update translation template" [High,In progress]
<pstolowski> rvr, nb, this scope doesn't go through ci train but needs manual upload into the store
<rvr> pstolowski: Ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1824 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1824 Failed to build (yakkety/ofono). Successfully built (vivid/ofono, xenial/ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1804 Ready to build (yakkety/pulseaudio). Release pocket (xenial/android-headers, xenial/libhybris, xenial/platform-api, xenial/pulseaudio). Successfully built (yakkety/android-headers, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/platform-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1824 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1824 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Publish failed: Publishing is temporarily disabled
<kenvandine> can someone please publish (guess just to xenial and vivid overlays) silo 27?  we really need to get that landed so we can get our test fixes prepped to land
<kenvandine> Mirv, sil2100: ^^
<kenvandine> please :)
<Mirv> kenvandine: ok
<kenvandine> thx... we're messing up bzoltan's testing :)
<Mirv> oh, that's bad! :)
<bzoltan> kenvandine:  messing up is not the right word :) just blocking. So when I start  the nightly tests (usually takes 8-10 hours) in the morning I see the settings app blinking :)
 * kenvandine has to keep bzoltan happy :)
<bzoltan> so it is not a mess... it is waiting like the scoolgirl in fron of the ice-creak kiosk
<kenvandine> lol
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
 * Mirv updates http://pad.ubuntu.com/yakkety-pending-landings once again with that
<Mirv> kenvandine: does that "so we can get" also mean you'd like it to get to trunk bzr?
<Mirv> two channels \o/
<kenvandine> yes please
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> Mirv, thx!
<kenvandine> bzoltan, i'm getting silo 67 ready to land
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/port-eduroamtest-qml
<bzoltan> kenvandine: \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Chroot problem (yakkety/indicator-datetime). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/gsettings-ubuntu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components)
<mardy> trainguards: I need some help in solving this dependency issue in s390x: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-090/+packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/autopilot, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (ya
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Preparing packages
<mardy> mterry: hi! the s390x issue seems to be because of ubuntu-system-settings: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-090/+packages
<sil2100> mardy: hm, strange, it shouldn't be
<mterry> huh
<sil2100> mardy: since the new u-s-s that's in yakkety-proposed has a s390x binary
<sil2100> Oh, maybe silos don't build against proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 QA Signoff: Approved
<mardy> sil2100: seb128 told me "they have been deleting binaries on s390x because upstart is missing which makes u-a-l and others missing as well"
<seb128> dunno if that's one of those
<seb128> but seems there has been a need to delete s390x binaries for quite some landing recently
<seb128> it might also be something else though, I didn't look to much to the details
<sil2100> Oh, no, actually I'm wrong
<sil2100> It's actually the version in -proposed that's missing s390x
 * sil2100 looked wrong
<sil2100> seb128, mardy, mterry: yeah, so it's that issue... we'll just have to remove the s390x binaries from the archive for online-accounts-api ;/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Preparing packages
<mterry> Saviq: we ran into that with unity8?  Is it just that we removed our s390x binaries?
<mterry> ^
<Saviq> mterry, ultimately, yes, until we can sort it out on the ubuntu-app-launch level (probably splitting upstart and systemd support into separate source packages?)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-download-manager). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager)
<dobey> do what
<dobey> Saviq: i don't think it'd need different source packages, and i guess at some point upstart support will just go away and we'll move everything to systemd; but really having 90% of this stuff building on s390x is a waste of resources anyway
<Saviq> ack
<dobey> at least until there's some way to do remote mir sessions
 * popey tickles davmor2 with https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1825
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1820 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 Publish failed: Publishing is temporarily disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1815 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager)
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Could we get https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 published please?  It's only for the Vivid overlay.
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: On it
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1805 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 Publish failed: Publishing is temporarily disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Dependency wait (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: Apparently I can't :-/
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: You'll probably need a sil2100 or robru
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: Hrr, the Big Lock is put on publishing I guess.
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> On it
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Thanks
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: There's probably a secret combination for the big lock.
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: Yeah, I think the combination is DONTTELLTED.
 * tedg tries that
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: ok, packages published manually, will finalize silo once those are fully published in the overlay
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Great, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Currently building (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1820 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Preparing packages
<tedg> sil2100: I'd like to force merge https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 but it hasn't yet published to yakkety, how does that work?
<sil2100> tedg: you have an upcoming release of those projects?
<tedg> sil2100: Yes, it's actually in the QA queue and I just discoverd it's about to back out those.
<sil2100> Oh, ok, let me finalize it then, we have a special place to note that in
<sil2100> One moment
<tedg> I have a list of tickets that need to depend on each other... the airspace is getting full of planes :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
<tedg> sil2100: Thanks!
<sil2100> tedg: it's merging now! yw ;)
<sil2100> It's getting really hairy now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Merging to trunk
<tedg> Yeah, it really is.
<kdub> tedg, so its merging now, nothing for me to do then?
<ChrisTownsend> Is there any end in sight for the Qt migration?
<ChrisTownsend> This is getting crazy!
<tedg> kdub: Correct
<sil2100> I hope the archive people are still on it
<sil2100> Not sure there's anything else we can do to help
<kdub> tedg, cool, thanks
<ChrisTownsend> Well, this mess could be better communicated to us:(
<ChrisTownsend> And updates on status.
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: Hit refresh :-) http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: According to that, it's a valid candidate, so why won't it migrate?
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: If any of the packages that are dependent on it aren't, then it can't migrate.
<sil2100> The update_output.txt shows more correct status, there were installability issues because of all the ongoing transitions
<sil2100> Right now though I guess all is stuck because of a manual lock on the new kernel
<sil2100> But I don't know the details
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Sad state when you can't even get the details, but I'll step down from my soapbox now:)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
<Mirv> ChrisTownsend: new kernel fails on arm64 and old kernel fails to build on gcc6 is the tl; dr;
<Mirv> and now I think infinity is fixing various details on his hacked-to-build gcc5-linux4.4 kernel
<Mirv> ChrisTownsend: so we got gcc6 and new libc in the mix and since everything uses these essential packages, everything is also stuck
<Mirv> Qt itself indeed would be a valid candidate since a week or two
<dobey> tedg: i think you're mistaking turtles for planes
<tedg> sil2100: So qtmir can't build on yakkety now because it can't get the Mir 0.24 packages that we didn't publish.
<tedg> sil2100: Possible to publish the Mir 0.24 silo?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1828 Preparing packages
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: Ok, thanks for the explanation.
<sil2100> tedg: uuu
<sil2100> tedg: no, that would be too risky, but one option would be to copy the yakkety binaries to the overlay PPA for yakkety
<sil2100> tedg: this way the silo would pick those up, we can delete/move them once yakkety is open again
<tedg> sil2100: Oh, I didn't realize there was such an overlay.
<dobey> sil2100: or just copy them into the silo
<dobey> copy the yakkety binaries into the silo PPA
<sil2100> dobey: or that, yes, we could do that too
<tedg> sil2100: Can we change all publishes to publish to the yakkety overlay until proposed opens back up to turn off the big publish lock?
<sil2100> tedg: we actually use the overlay for all series
<dobey> then when the silo publishes those will just get dropped, and we don't end up with yakkety stuff sitting in overlay
<dobey> tedg: eww no. just dumping stuff in overlay to avoid proposed is not a good plan
<sil2100> It's an option, but I don't want to do that - since -proposed just needs to move finally, eh...
<tedg> Well, avoiding proposed for this long isn't a good plan either. We're discussing least-bad choices at this point.
<dobey> we're not avoiding it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Failed to build (vivid/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/unity8)
<dobey> we're just stuck in the queue with it
<tedg> Well, we're not even getting in line.
<dobey> well, it's possible to bribe the line bouncer, so you can get in line for the line
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1829 yakkety/messaging-app: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~pat-mcgowan/messaging-app/fix-1278790. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1828 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1827 Dependency wait (yakkety/sync-monitor). Successfully built (vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1829 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Dependency wait (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/pay-service, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine
<sil2100> tedg: anyway, I guess I'll copy the binaries to your silo, which request ID is it?
<robru> sil2100: dobey: tedg: it is possible for me to set trio tickets to publish to yakkety overlay, but it takes code changes. We did the same back in the xenial freeze so phone dev could march on
<sil2100> robru: let's wait with that a bit still
<dobey> robru: yeah, but i think it's not the time to do that yet
<robru> sil2100: ok, it's easy for me to do, if desired
<sil2100> If things keep being as hairy as they are next week, we'll send out this proposition - but my expectation is that yakkety-proposed gets unplugged soon
<sil2100> robru: thanks :)
<robru> You're welcome
<dobey> i think it would be best to avoid having stuff in yakkety overlay if possible
<tedg> sil2100: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772
<robru> dobey: well the idea would be to copy to yakkety proposed later on when it settles
<dobey> since we don't plan to release yakkety phone images, and we are trying to get unity8 in yakkety ISO as an optional session, putting stuff in overlay seems like asking for trouble at some point
<sil2100> tedg: should I just copy mir or u-s-c as well?
<sil2100> Good thing I took the binaries and stored them in a safe place before finalizing the silo
<tedg> sil2100: I think that we just need mir to do the dep wait.
<Mirv> sil2100: just document that all too to the pad :)
<sil2100> Mirv: of course ;)
<Mirv> so now we're on to fakeroot failing on armhf and i386 o_O
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Preparing packages
<robru> dobey: just like with xenial freeze, we copied xenial overlay to yakkety once yakkety opened, we would copy yakkety overlay to yakkety once sanity returns to yakkety overlay
<sil2100> Yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Job cancelled by saviq!
<Mirv> one could write a book about this transition
<robru> "sanity returns to yakkety proposed" I mean
<sil2100> Mirv: heh, a horror book
<sil2100> robru: nice book title
<dobey> robru: well, yakkety-proposed is where things get stashed. if we land stuff to overlay, and then someone does a manual upload to yakkety, things get weird
<robru> Heh
<dobey> dickens' "a tale of two archives"
<Mirv> I hope sanity returns to yakkety proposed and doesn't leave infinity
<dobey> infinity is sane?
<sil2100> Yeah, wanted to ask the same
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> oh, right
<dobey> :)
<sil2100> tedg: ok, copy requested, mir should get published in the silo soon
 * sil2100 updates the notes
<tedg> sil2100: Thanks!
<dobey> ok, hopefully when i return from lunch some things are more settled than they are now
<Mirv> this yakkety blocking was supposed to be a few hours on Wednesday when quickly a kernel rebuild is done and then everything is ready..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1812 QA Signoff: Approved
<rvr> boiko_: Silo 12 approved
<rvr> alf_: And I approved silo 28 hours ago, forgot to ping you X-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1829 Successfully built
<alf_> rvr: no worries, thanks!
<sil2100> tedg: yw!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Dependency wait (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Diff missing (yakkety/mir). Ready to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/pay-service, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Currently building (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app). Failed to build (yakkety/webbrowser-app)
<boiko_> rvr: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1812 Publish failed: Publishing is temporarily disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Failed to build (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1782 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1830 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (xenial/keeper, yakkety/storage-framework). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1812 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1828 Preparing packages
<jbicha> hi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#landing says I need to ask here for permission to operate bileto
<jbicha> yeah, Create New Request has the tv remote guy gif…
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1751 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/autopilot, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast,
<jbicha> trainguards ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1830 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/media-hub). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub)
<robru> jbicha: hey! One sec
<rvr> pete-woods: Silo 39 approved
<robru> jbicha: ok log out then log back in, should start working
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki yofel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Proposed pocket (yakkety/breeze-gtk, yakkety/plasma-desktop, yakkety/plasma-discover). Release pocket (yakkety/attica-kf5, yakkety/baloo-kf5, yakkety/bluedevil, yakkety/bluez-qt, yakkety/breeze, yakkety/breeze-grub, yakkety/breeze-icons, yakkety/breeze-plymouth, yakkety/extra-cmake-modules, yakkety/frameworkintegration, yakkety/kactivities-kf5, yakkety/kactivities-stats, ya
<jbicha> ok, I'm proposing https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/syncevolution/fix-gcc6-ftbfs/+merge/302980
<jbicha> should I set d/changelog to yakkety?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Proposed pocket (yakkety/frameworkintegration, yakkety/gammaray, yakkety/kdeclarative, yakkety/kwin, yakkety/libqtxdg, yakkety/maliit-framework, yakkety/plasma-framework, yakkety/pyqt5, yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/unity8, yakket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/openscad, yakkety/sdrangelove, yakkety/tulip). Release pocket (yakkety/marble, yakkety/okteta). Successfully built (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d, yakkety/yade)
<robru> jbicha: sure
<robru> jbicha: I gotta step out for a sec but feel free to ask questions and I'll answer when I can
<jbicha> cool, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1827 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1799 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/gmenuharness, vivid/indicator-network, xenial/gmenuharness, xenial/indicator-network, yakkety/gmenuharness)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1828 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/autopilot, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, ya
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Diff missing (yakkety/mir). Ready to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/pay-service, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-transfer, x
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards QA trouble? ping ubuntu-qa | CI problems -> JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: yakkety is happening! everything to be restored to normal by Monday! tracking pending manual yakkety stuff http://pad.ubuntu.com/yakkety-pending-landings
<kenvandine> Mirv, YAY!
<dobey> that's what i was told two mondays ago :P
<dobey> tedg: ^^ looks like you can rebuild qtmir now, and you need to run the diff job so it picks up mir i guess.
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards QA trouble? ping ubuntu-qa | CI problems -> JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: yakkety's big transition happened! everything to be restored to normal by Monday. tracking pending manual yakkety stuff http://pad.ubuntu.com/yakkety-pending-landings
<Mirv> changed to imperfect so that it's clear it's not about the eternal hope but that it did actually happen :) we just need to handle the train pending stuff etc that was on hold
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki yofel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Proposed pocket (yakkety/breeze-gtk, yakkety/plasma-desktop, yakkety/plasma-discover). Release pocket (yakkety/attica-kf5, yakkety/baloo-kf5, yakkety/bluedevil, yakkety/bluez-qt, yakkety/breeze, yakkety/breeze-grub, yakkety/breeze-icons, yakkety/breeze-plymouth, yakkety/extra-cmake-modules, yakkety/frameworkintegration, yakkety/kactivities-kf5, yakkety/kactivities-stats, ya
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Generating diffs
<Saviq> Mirv, congratz, we migrated! :D
<dobey> Mirv: lol :)
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks :) it was still a bit forced, and I wish I could have done more to help in the last few days (or this week, in general)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jin_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1810 QA Signoff: Approved
<Mirv> it's very weird that what started as a "quick" Qt/KDE transition eventually became involved with GCC6 transition, libc6 transition and finally kernel, and even after that fakeroot. it'd been fine if the Qt had gone in before the new compiler and C library appeared..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1827 Dependency wait (yakkety/sync-monitor). Successfully built (vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Ready to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/pay-service, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine-scope, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1818 Successfully built
 * Mirv goes into silo cleaning mode
<Mirv> I guess though that one might do something else on Friday evening too but this is too exciting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki yofel, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1713 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796 Publish failed: Publishing is temporarily disabled
<dobey> Mirv: you only need one hand to use a mouse, so hopefully the other has a beer in it :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796 Proposed pocket (yakkety/libertine). Release pocket (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Proposed pocket (yakkety/location-service). Release pocket (vivid/location-service, xenial/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1832 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1828 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/autopilot, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, ya
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: so, I've handled the essential pending stuff, normal publishing can be resumed
<sil2100> Oh my
<sil2100> That's some good news before the weekend!
<sil2100> Nice to see the update_excuses without qtbase
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> sil2100: did you do backup of the yakkety https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 binaries, to now copy to yakkety?
<sil2100> Yes, let me copy those over then
<Mirv> sil2100: you're welcome, and nice indeed!
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks!
<Mirv> marking that as done then too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1811 Publish failed: Publishing is temporarily disabled
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/autopilot, yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, ya
<sil2100> Mirv: all copied, yw! Time to party now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1811 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session)
<Mirv> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Proposed pocket (yakkety/mir). Ready to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/pay-service, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-transfer
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). REJECTED queue (vivid/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1804 Proposed pocket (yakkety/android-headers, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/platform-api). Ready to build (yakkety/pulseaudio). Release pocket (xenial/android-headers, xenial/libhybris, xenial/platform-api, xenial/pulseaudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/autopilot, yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, ya
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1792 QA Signoff: Approved
<davmor2> jhodapp: ^
<jhodapp> davmor2, thank you sir!
<jhodapp> kenvandine, would you mind publishing https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1792 for me please?
<kenvandine> jhodapp, publishing is disabled right now
<kenvandine> trainguards can do some manual copying to publish in xenial and vivid only
<jhodapp> oh hmm
<kenvandine> jhodapp, publishing should be enabled on monday again
<jhodapp> ok great, will wait until then...thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> it was the yakkety mess
<jhodapp> yeah forgot about that
<robru> sil2100: any chance I can get you to revert that commit from the email?
<jbicha> robru: publishing to yakkety won't happen until Monday?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Generating diffs
<jhodapp> jbicha, seems to be confirmed from sil2100's landing team email he just sent
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1793 Failed to build (vivid/location-service, xenial/location-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/location-service)
<jbicha> ok, I saw M_irv pushed some things to y-proposed but maybe that's different?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1833 Preparing packages
<jhodapp> jbicha, not sure
<robru> jbicha: core devs can copy to yakkety manually but indeed the regular publishing is disabled
<robru> jbicha: ok, publishing will be re enabled in half an hour
<sil2100> robru: what e-mail?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796 Release pocket
<sil2100> robru: ah, you mean the disable-publishing commit?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1817 Dependency wait (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/online-accounts-api)
<sil2100> I can revert that if you're busy right now :)
<sil2100> jbicha: the e-mail was sent a moment before yakkety-proposed has been unblocked
<sil2100> So we can basically now resume landings
<sil2100> Ah, I see you already did that
<sil2100> o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1833 Destination version missing from changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1804 Proposed pocket (yakkety/libhybris). Ready to build (yakkety/pulseaudio). Release pocket (xenial/android-headers, xenial/libhybris, xenial/platform-api, xenial/pulseaudio, yakkety/android-headers, yakkety/platform-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1811 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8). REJECTED queue (vivid/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/messaging-app). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1816 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1807 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1816 Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, yakkety/unity-api). Uploading build (vivid/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1816 Successfully built
<boiko_> robru: while working on the telepathy-qt5 package, I realized the most sane approach is to backport the version from yakkety and apply my patch on top of it, but there the source package is a different one (telepathy-qt)
<boiko_> robru: is it easier if I abandon silo 16 and get a new one, or can you remove the telepathy-qt5 source packages from that silo so that I start fresh?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1831 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1834 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1804 Ready to build (yakkety/pulseaudio). Release pocket (xenial/android-headers, xenial/libhybris, xenial/platform-api, xenial/pulseaudio, yakkety/android-headers, yakkety/libhybris, yakkety/platform-api)
<robru> boiko_: either way is fine. I can remove packages but since you're removing all the packages there's no real difference if you just abandon and reassign
<robru> boiko_: you can assign the same ticket after abandoning
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1834 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1831 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1831 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1834 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1834 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1834 Dependency wait (yakkety/qtorganizer5-eds). Successfully built (yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/indicator-datetime)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1835 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1835 Successfully built
<jbicha> trainguards, please publish 1834 and 1835 for the evolution transition
<jbicha> qt-organizer5-eds/s390x won't build because address-book-service because it needs evolution-data-server-utouch-dev (from address-book-service) which depends on liburl-dispatcher1-dev/s390x which was deleted from yakkety
<Mirv> phew, more of that s390x fun next week
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards QA trouble? ping ubuntu-qa | CI problems -> JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: Yakkety transition happened! Most things back to normal. s390x etc issues remain. Tracking pending yakkety stuff http://pad.ubuntu.com/yakkety-pending-landings
<Mirv> jbicha: done
<jbicha> thank you
<jbicha> that wasn't too bad; I was a bit disappointed at the end that I couldn't publish myself since I have archive upload rights for the packages but that's ok
<Mirv> jbicha: you should have been, but even though I think publishing as such was re-established these silo numbers >80 don't have it working because robru is going to land new non-jenkins publishing functionality on Monday...
<Mirv> (silos 80-100 were only just enabled and don't have the jenkins publish jobs created since jenkins is being shifted away)
<Mirv> jbicha: so I copied the packages manually to archives
<jbicha> oh ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Currently building (xenial/indicator-datetime). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-datetime). PPA/bzr version mismatch (yakkety/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/pay-service, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-datetime). PPA/bzr version mismatch (yakkety/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/pay-service, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-transf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1776 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1832 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 yakkety/zeitgeist: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-061/+files/zeitgeist_0.9.16-0ubuntu5.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 QA Signoff: Ready
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2886 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2895 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2895 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2900 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2900 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2895 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2900 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2900 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2900 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2900 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2900 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2899 Currently building (artful/mozjs52). Failed to build (artful/gjs)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2899 Diff missing (artful/mozjs52). Failed to build (artful/gjs)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore, artful/qtimageformats-opensource-src, artful/qtscript-opensource-src, artful/qtstyleplugins-src, artful/qtwebkit-opensource-src, artful/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore, artful/qtimageformats-opensource-src, artful/qtscript-opensource-src, artful/qtstyleplugins-src, artful/qtwebkit-opensource-src, artful/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src). Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2901 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2902 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2902 artful/unity-gtk-module: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/unity-gtk-module/lp1710999. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2902 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2902 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2903 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2903 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2902 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2902 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/indicator-datetime, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/indicator-sound)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2902 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2904 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2904 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2904 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2904 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/unity). Pending binary packages (artful/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (artful/indicator-sound)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/indicator-datetime, artful/indicator-sound)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2903 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/akonadi, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore, artful/qtimageformats-opensource-src, artful/qtscript-opensource-src, artful/qtstyleplugins-src, artful/qtwebkit-opensource-src, artful/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src).
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/akonadi, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore, artful/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, artful/qtimageformats-opensource-src, artful/qtscript-opensource-src, artful/qtstyleplugins-src, artful/qttools-opensource-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Currently building (artful/compiz). Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/indicator-datetime, artful/indicator-sound)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz, artful/indicator-datetime, artful/indicator-sound)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Currently building (artful/nux). Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz, artful/indicator-datetime, artful/indicator-sound)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/akonadi, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtdoc-opensource-src, artful/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-sr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz, artful/indicator-datetime, artful/indicator-sound)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2912 Ready to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-08-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3349 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3349 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3288 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3356 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3357 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3357 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3358 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3357 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3358 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3349 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3357 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3358 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3346 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/dolphin, cosmic/k3b, cosmic/okular). Proposed pocket (cosmic/ark, cosmic/artikulate, cosmic/audiocd-kio, cosmic/baloo-widgets5, cosmic/blinken, cosmic/bomber, cosmic/bovo, cosmic/cervisia, cosmic/dolphin-plugins, cosmic/dragon, cosmic/ffmpegthumbs, cosmic/filelight, cosmic/granatier, cosmic/gwenview, cosmic/kaccounts-integration, cosmi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3346 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/dolphin, cosmic/k3b, cosmic/kmag, cosmic/okular). Proposed pocket (cosmic/ark, cosmic/artikulate, cosmic/audiocd-kio, cosmic/baloo-widgets5, cosmic/blinken, cosmic/bomber, cosmic/bovo, cosmic/cervisia, cosmic/dolphin-plugins, cosmic/dragon, cosmic/ffmpegthumbs, cosmic/filelight, cosmic/granatier, cosmic/gwenview, cosmic/kaccounts-integ
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3351 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-08-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3359 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3359 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3359 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3359 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest cache., zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (zesty/autopkgtest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Ready to build (/:, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (zesty/autopkgtest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3349 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3335 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3335 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3354 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (bionic/postgresql-10). Ready to build (bionic/postgresql-9.3, bionic/postgresql-9.5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3357 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3358 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3351 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-08-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3348 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3356 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3356 Currently building (cosmic/yaru-theme). Diff missing (cosmic/gnome-shell). Failed to build (cosmic/ubuntu-settings). Pending binary packages (cosmic/gnome-session, cosmic/meson). Release pocket (cosmic/mutter)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3360 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3360 Failed to build (bionic/dpdk). Ready to build (bionic/rdma-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3356 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3356 Pending binary packages (cosmic/ubuntu-themes). Release pocket (cosmic/mutter). Successfully built (cosmic/gnome-session, cosmic/gnome-shell, cosmic/meson, cosmic/ubuntu-settings, cosmic/yaru-theme)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3356 Pending binary packages (cosmic/ubuntu-sounds). Release pocket (cosmic/mutter). Successfully built (cosmic/gnome-session, cosmic/gnome-shell, cosmic/meson, cosmic/ubuntu-settings, cosmic/ubuntu-themes, cosmic/yaru-theme)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3356 Diff missing (cosmic/ubuntu-sounds). Release pocket (cosmic/mutter). Successfully built (cosmic/gnome-session, cosmic/gnome-shell, cosmic/meson, cosmic/ubuntu-settings, cosmic/ubuntu-themes, cosmic/yaru-theme)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3360 Currently building (bionic/rdma-core). Failed to build (bionic/dpdk)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3360 Diff missing (bionic/rdma-core). Failed to build (bionic/dpdk)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcurve, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3360 Failed to build (bionic/dpdk). Pending binary packages (bionic/rdma-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3294 Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:bamf cache.). Successfully built (cosmic/bamf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest cache., zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (zesty/autopkgtest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3360 Diff missing (bionic/rdma-core). Failed to build (bionic/dpdk)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3294 Needs rebuild due to new commits (cosmic/bamf). Ready to build (/:, cosmic/Failed, cosmic/cache., cosmic/local, cosmic/lp:bamf, cosmic/to, cosmic/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Ready to build (/:, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (zesty/autopkgtest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3356 Diff missing (cosmic/ubuntu-sounds). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/ubuntu-settings). Release pocket (cosmic/mutter). Successfully built (cosmic/gnome-session, cosmic/gnome-shell, cosmic/meson, cosmic/ubuntu-themes, cosmic/yaru-theme)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3356 Diff missing (cosmic/ubuntu-sounds). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/ubuntu-settings, cosmic/yaru-theme). Release pocket (cosmic/mutter). Successfully built (cosmic/gnome-session, cosmic/gnome-shell, cosmic/meson, cosmic/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3349 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3349 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-08-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3349 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/mutter). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager). Pending binary packages (eoan/evolution-data-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/mutter). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Currently building (eoan/kitemmodels, eoan/kitemviews, eoan/kjs, eoan/ktexteditor, eoan/networkmanager-qt). Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/kapidox). Failed to build (eoan/kdoctools, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kfilemetadata-kf5, eoan/kglobalaccel, eoan/khtml, eoan/kiconthemes, eoan/kinit, eoan/kio, eoan/kirigami2, eoan/kjobwidgets). Needs building (eo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Currently building (eoan/modemmanager-qt, eoan/networkmanager-qt, eoan/prison-kf5). Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Currently building (eoan/ktextwidgets). Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Currently building (eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kpeople, eoan/ktextwidgets, eoan/kwallet-kf5). Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kcon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Currently building (eoan/knewstuff, eoan/knotifyconfig, eoan/kxmlrpcclient, eoan/purpose). Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Diff missing (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support,
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity cache., eoan/Failed, eoan/cache., eoan/local, eoan/lp:unity, eoan/to, eoan/update). Successfully built (eoan/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:nux cache., disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Ready to build (/:, eoan/Failed, eoan/cache., eoan/local, eoan/lp:unity, eoan/to, eoan/update). Successfully built (eoan/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session). Needs building (eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extensions, eoan/mutter). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Currently building (eoan/mutter). Dependency wait (eoan/gnome-shell). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session). Failed to build (eoan/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Dependency wait (eoan/gnome-shell). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session). Failed to build (eoan/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager). Uploading build (eo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Dependency wait (eoan/gnome-shell). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/mutter). Failed to build (eoan/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Currently building (eoan/gnome-todo). Dependency wait (eoan/gnome-calendar). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/mutter). Failed to build (eoan/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild due 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Dependency wait (eoan/gnome-calendar). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/mutter). Failed to build (eoan/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Dependency wait (eoan/gnome-calendar). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-todo, eoan/mutter). Failed to build (eoan/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild due to burned version num
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Currently building (eoan/gnome-calendar). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-todo, eoan/mutter). Failed to build (eoan/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild due to burned version 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-todo, eoan/mutter). Failed to build (eoan/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager). Pending
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-todo, eoan/mutter). Failed to build (eoan/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-ph
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Currently building (eoan/mutter). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-todo). Failed to build (eoan/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild due to burned version 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-todo). Failed to build (eoan/gnome-shell-extensions, eoan/mutter). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-ph
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdnssd-kf5, eoan/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-todo). Failed to build (eoan/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager). Pending binary pa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-todo, eoan/mutter). Failed to build (eoan/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-ph
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Currently building (eoan/syncevolution). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-todo, eoan/mutter). Failed to build (eoan/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild du
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-todo, eoan/mutter). Failed to build (eoan/gnome-shell-extensions). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-ph
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Currently building (eoan/abiword). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-todo, eoan/mutter, eoan/syncevolution). Failed to build (eoan/gnome-shell-extensions). Ne
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdnssd-kf5, eoan/kdoctools, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kgloba
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Currently building (eoan/abiword). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-todo, eoan/mutter, eoan/syncevolution). Failed to build (eoan/gnome-shell-extensions). Ne
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdnssd-kf5, eoan/kdoctools, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kglobalaccel, eoan/kg
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Currently building (eoan/evolution-indicator). Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, eoan/gnome-todo, eoan/mutter, eoan/syncevoluti
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdoctools, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kglobalaccel, eoan/kguiaddons, eoan/kh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/abiword, eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, eoan/gnome-todo, eoan/mutter, eoan/syncevolution). Fa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kapidox, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdoctools, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kglobalaccel, eoan/kguiaddons, eoan/khtml, eoan/kicon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kapidox, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdoctools, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kguiaddons, eoan/khtml, eoan/kiconthemes, eoan/kidlet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/abiword, eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, eoan/gnome-todo, eoan/mutter, eoan/syncevolution). Fa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/abiword, eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, eoan/gnome-t
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/abiword, eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, eoan/gnome-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kapidox, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdoctools, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kguiaddons, eoan/khtml, eoan/kiconthemes, eoan/kidlet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kapidox, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdoctools, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kguiaddons, eoan/khtml, eoan/kiconthemes, eoan/kinit,
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kapidox, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdbusaddons, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdoctools, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kguiaddons, eoan/khtml, eoan/kiconthemes, eoan/kinit,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kapidox, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdoctools, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kguiaddons, eoan/khtml, eoan/kiconthemes, eoan/kinit, eoan/kio, eoan/ki
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kapidox, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdoctools, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kguiaddons, eoan/khtml, eoan/kiconthemes, eoan/kinit, eoan/kio, eoan/kj
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/abiword, eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, eoan/gnome-t
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/abiword, eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, eoan/gnome-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/abiword, eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-i
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/abiword, eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, eoan/gnome-shell-extensions, eoan/g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/abiword, eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-i
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/abiword, eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-i
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kapidox, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kdoctools, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kguiaddons, eoan/khtml, eoan/kiconthemes, eoan/kinit, eoan/kio, eoan/kjobwidgets, eoa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/abiword, eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-i
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/abiword, eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extensi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kapidox, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kguiaddons, eoan/khtml, eoan/kiconthemes, eoan/kinit, eoan/kio, eoan/kjobwidgets, eoan/kjsembed, eoan
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kapidox, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kguiaddons, eoan/khtml, eoan/kiconthemes, eoan/kinit, eoan/kio, eoan/kjobwidgets, eoan/kjsembed, eoan
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3787 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3787 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/kservice). Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kapidox, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kguiaddons, eoan/khtml, eoan/kico
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3787 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3787 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:nux cache., disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/isc-dhcp, xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/isc-dhcp, zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/kservice). Proposed pocket (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kapidox, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kcoreaddons, eoan/kcrash, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kdesignerplugin, eoan/kdesu, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/kguiaddons, eoan/khtml, eoan/kico
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-ico
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/kservice). Proposed pocket (eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kdeclarative, eoan/kded, eoan/kdelibs4support, eoan/kemoticons, eoan/khtml, eoan/kio, eoan/kmediaplayer, eoan/knewstuff, eoan/knotifyconfig, eoan/kparts, eoan/kross, eoan/krunner, eoan/ktexteditor, eoan/ktextwidgets, eoan/kxmlgui, eoan/kxmlrpcclient, eoan/plasma-framework). 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-ico
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3787 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3787 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3787 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3787 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3786 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/kservice). Release pocket (eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/kconfigwidgets, eoan/kc
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3787 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, eoan/gnome-shell
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, eoan/gn
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-ico
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-ico
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-ico
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-ico
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3784 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, eoan/gnome-shell
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3788 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3789 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3789 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3789 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3789 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3789 Successfully built
<rbalint> hi, do i need extra permissions to trigger autopkgtests with bileto? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/3789/eoan.html does not seem to be progressing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4184 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4184 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4184 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4184 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4184 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4185 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4186 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4185 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4185 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4186 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4187 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4188 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4188 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4187 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4187 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4188 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4188 Diff missing (focal/spice-protocol). Pending binary packages (focal/spice-vdagent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4188 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4189 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4189 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4190 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4190 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4190 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4191 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4191 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4191 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4192 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4192 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4193 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/kidletime). Proposed pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcom
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3840 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/systemd). Ready to build (focal/vim)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4194 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4196 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4196 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4193 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4193 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4193 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4193 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4195 Ready to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4184 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/kidletime). Proposed pocket (groovy/baloo-kf5). Release pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/kidletime). Release pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcomp
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4198 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4198 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4044 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4198 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/kidletime, groovy/krunner). Release pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcode
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4199 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4200 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4199 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/kidletime, groovy/krunner, groovy/plasma-framework). Release pocket (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4200 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4199 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4201 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4199 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4201 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4199 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:nux cache., disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andyrock, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3658 Failed to build (disco/nux). Ready to build (/:, disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:nux, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4201 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4198 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4198 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4193 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4197 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4197 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4197 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4202 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4202 Failed to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4202 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4203 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4203 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4202 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4202 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4202 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4204 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4204 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4202 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4202 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4203 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4203 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4201 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4203 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4202 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4203 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4205 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4205 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4205 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin, groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Pending binary packages (groovy/google-guest-agent). Ready to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-google-grpc, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (groovy/google-guest-agent). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin, groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Ready to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/go
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4206 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4207 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4206 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4207 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4203 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4191 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3840 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/systemd). Ready to build (focal/rust-getopts, focal/vim)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4206 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4206 Ready to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4206 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4206 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4206 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4206 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4206 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Diff missing (groovy/haskell-pandoc-citeproc, groovy/haskell-publicsuffixlist, groovy/mpd, groovy/node-gulp-util, groovy/nodejs). Successfully built (groovy/pandoc)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4209 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~rafaeldtinoco/ubuntu/+source/libqb/+git/libqb/+merge/389382". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4210 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4210 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4210 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rafaeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4210 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4206 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4207 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Currently building (groovy/gitit, groovy/haskell-blogliterately, groovy/haskell-hakyll, groovy/haskell-happstack-authenticate, groovy/haskell-lambdabot-haskell-plugins, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth). Failed to build (groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-hashdb, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-oauth). Successfully built (groovy/haskell-pandoc-citeproc, groovy/haskell-publicsuffixlist, groovy/mpd, groovy/node-g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Currently building (groovy/gitit, groovy/haskell-blogliterately, groovy/haskell-hakyll, groovy/haskell-happstack-authenticate, groovy/haskell-lambdabot-haskell-plugins, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth). Failed to build (groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-hashdb, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-oauth). Successfully built (groovy/haskell-pandoc-citeproc, groovy/haskell-publicsuffixlist, groovy/mpd, groovy/node-g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Currently building (groovy/haskell-hakyll, groovy/haskell-happstack-authenticate, groovy/haskell-lambdabot-haskell-plugins). Diff missing (groovy/gitit, groovy/haskell-blogliterately, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth). Failed to build (groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-hashdb, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-oauth). Successfully built (groovy/haskell-pandoc-citeproc, groovy/haskell-publicsuffixlist, groovy/mpd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Currently building (groovy/haskell-hakyll, groovy/haskell-happstack-authenticate). Diff missing (groovy/gitit, groovy/haskell-blogliterately, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth). Failed to build (groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-hashdb, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-oauth). Pending binary packages (groovy/haskell-lambdabot-haskell-plugins). Successfully built (groovy/haskell-pandoc-citeproc, groovy/haskell-pu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Currently building (groovy/haskell-hakyll, groovy/haskell-happstack-authenticate). Diff missing (groovy/gitit, groovy/haskell-blogliterately, groovy/haskell-lambdabot-haskell-plugins, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth). Failed to build (groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-hashdb, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-oauth). Successfully built (groovy/haskell-pandoc-citeproc, groovy/haskell-publicsuffixlist, groovy/mpd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Currently building (groovy/haskell-hakyll). Diff missing (groovy/gitit, groovy/haskell-blogliterately, groovy/haskell-happstack-authenticate, groovy/haskell-lambdabot-haskell-plugins, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth). Failed to build (groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-hashdb, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-oauth). Successfully built (groovy/haskell-pandoc-citeproc, groovy/haskell-publicsuffixlist, groovy/mpd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Diff missing (groovy/gitit, groovy/haskell-blogliterately, groovy/haskell-happstack-authenticate, groovy/haskell-lambdabot-haskell-plugins, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth). Failed to build (groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-hashdb, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-oauth). Pending binary packages (groovy/haskell-hakyll). Successfully built (groovy/haskell-pandoc-citeproc, groovy/haskell-publicsuffixlist, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Diff missing (groovy/gitit, groovy/haskell-blogliterately, groovy/haskell-hakyll, groovy/haskell-happstack-authenticate, groovy/haskell-lambdabot-haskell-plugins, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth). Failed to build (groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-hashdb, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-oauth). Successfully built (groovy/haskell-pandoc-citeproc, groovy/haskell-publicsuffixlist, groovy/mpd, groovy/node-gulp-ut
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Diff missing (groovy/gitit, groovy/haskell-blogliterately, groovy/haskell-hakyll, groovy/haskell-happstack-authenticate, groovy/haskell-lambdabot-haskell-plugins, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth). Pending binary packages (groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-hashdb, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-oauth). Successfully built (groovy/haskell-pandoc-citeproc, groovy/haskell-publicsuffixlist, groovy/mpd, groovy/node
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4208 Diff missing (groovy/gitit, groovy/haskell-blogliterately, groovy/haskell-hakyll, groovy/haskell-happstack-authenticate, groovy/haskell-lambdabot-haskell-plugins, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-hashdb, groovy/haskell-yesod-auth-oauth). Successfully built (groovy/haskell-pandoc-citeproc, groovy/haskell-publicsuffixlist, groovy/mpd, groovy/node-gulp-util, groovy/nodejs,
